# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Δύο εικόνες = 2000 λέξεις

## paravoid

::

----------


## john70

> 


Χμμμμ , είσαι και ολίγον χάκερ ???? Στο ΙΕΚ Acoul Σπούδασες και τα έμαθες αυτά ???

Τώρα ρίξε και τα "super" να σε "πιάσουμε" τι θές να πείς και εμεις οι βλάκες ....

ΥΓ "Μυγας" is Back !

----------


## alekrem

Νομίζω πως αναφέρεται σε αυτό .... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... highlight=

 ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χμμμμ , είσαι και ολίγον χάκερ ???? Στο ΙΕΚ Acoul Σπούδασες και τα έμαθες αυτά ???
> 
> Τώρα ρίξε και τα "super" να σε "πιάσουμε" τι θές να πείς και εμεις οι βλάκες ....
> 
> ΥΓ "Μυγας" is Back !


Ρε John69 with all due respect, τι π!π3ς γράφεις;

----------


## gRooV

Αναρωτιέμαι για πιο λόγο περάσατε τέτοιο mod στο phpbb, τι εξυπηρετεί τους admins να διαβάζουν τα προσωπικά μηνύματα των μελών? (που παύουν πλέον να ονομάζονται "προσωπικά")  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Τώρα ρίξε και τα "super" να σε "πιάσουμε" τι θές να πείς και εμεις οι βλάκες ....


Στο forum έχει εγκατασταθεί mod ώστε οι admins να μπορούν εύκολα να διαβάζουν τα Private Messages των χρηστών.
Στο 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25612 (Wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25612 (Internet)
μπορείς να βρείς παράπονα χρηστών που έχασαν PMs. Στο screenshot από το την ενότητα των admins μπορείς να δεις τι πραγματικά έγινε και πως κατασκευάστηκε η δικαιολογία
Γκέγκε;

--ο μύγας.

----------


## alasondro

Ηταν έξυπνη πάντως η δικαιολογία που βρέθηκε δεν μπορείτε να πείτε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

να ρωτήσω γιατί έρχεται αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή το όλο, αρκετά σοβαρό, θέμα στο φως και όχι νωρίτερα;

----------


## nodas

γιατι στις προηγούμενες εκλογές στέλνονταν pm με το ποιους να ψηφίσετε,
γιατι μπορει να παιζει θαψιματακι μεσω Pms και χιλιαδυο αλλα

να ελεγχετε η κατασταση ρε παιδια, βοιδοσκοποιηση να ξερουν τι τους γινετε μηπως??

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Τώρα ρίξε και τα "super" να σε "πιάσουμε" τι θές να πείς και εμεις οι βλάκες ....
> 
> 
> Στο forum έχει εγκατασταθεί mod ώστε οι admins να μπορούν εύκολα να διαβάζουν τα Private Messages των χρηστών.
> Στο 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25612 (Wireless)
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25612 (Internet)
> ...


Ok ,

Είχα χάσει τα επεισόδεια αυτά ....


1. Εάν κάτι τέτοιο είναι γεγονός , είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ !
2. Εσύ με ποιο τρόπο κατάφερες να "πάρεις" τα 2 screenshot ?
3. Πώς , αυτά τα screenshot δεν είναι "φτιαχτά" ? Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθουμε ότι είναι πραγματικά και όχι κατασκευασμένα ?

----------


## mojiro

απλως ανηθικοτατο...
το συγκεκριμενο modification δε νομιζω πως εξυπηρετει σε κατι.

αμα παραμεινει θα πρεπει ολα τα pm's να ειναι προσβασιμα απο
ολους ή να προειδοποιουνται οι χρηστες οτι οι διαχειριστες εχουν
αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα και η αποστολη γινεται με δικη τους
ευθυνη.

εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να αποστελλονται και να σωζονται
encrypted θα το προτιμουσα.

----------


## acoul

> απλως ανηθικοτατο...
> το συγκεκριμενο modification δε νομιζω πως εξυπηρετει σε κατι.
> 
> αμα παραμεινει θα πρεπει ολα τα pm's να ειναι προσβασιμα απο
> ολους ή να προειδοποιουνται οι χρηστες οτι οι διαχειριστες εχουν
> αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα και η αποστολη γινεται με δικη τους
> ευθυνη.
> 
> εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να αποστελλονται και να σωζονται
> encrypted θα το προτιμουσα.


καλά ξυπνητούρια ...

----------


## Dreamweaver

Όλα καταγράφονται φίλοι μου!  ::

----------


## avel

> 3. Πώς , αυτά τα screenshot δεν είναι "φτιαχτά" ? Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθουμε ότι είναι πραγματικά και όχι κατασκευασμένα ?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## g1zmo

Ένα τεράστιο Μπράβο απο μένα...

----------


## nodas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 3. Πώς , αυτά τα screenshot δεν είναι "φτιαχτά" ? Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθουμε ότι είναι πραγματικά και όχι κατασκευασμένα ?


http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=14584

----------


## PIT

> Όλα καταγράφονται φίλοι μου!


Και κατι αλλο ταιριάζει εδω :

_ΟΥΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΠΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ_  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Θεωρώ αυτές τις κατηγορίες πάρα πολύ σοβαρές και πρέπει να διερευνηθούν...

Μαζί θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αποκτήθηκαν τα παραπάνω τεκμήρια. Καθότι παράνομα αποκτηθέντα στοιχεία δεν ευσταθούν, ενώ θυμίζουν δημοσιογραφία "κρυφής κάμερας" ή καλύτερα "κλειδαρότρυπας"... (Και όχι, για μένα ο Εισαγγελάτος δεν είναι μάγκας...)

admins, οφείλετε να διευκρινίσετε σχετικά...
paravoid, οφείλεις να διευκρινήσεις σχετικά...

@rg!

----------


## nodas

> Καθότι παράνομα αποκτηθέντα στοιχεία δεν ευσταθούν, ενώ θυμίζουν δημοσιογραφία "κρυφής κάμερας" ή καλύτερα "κλειδαρότρυπας"... (Και όχι, για μένα ο Εισαγγελάτος δεν είναι μάγκας...)


  ::   ::   ::  σε ποια παραγραφο το λεει αυτο

αν μου κλεψει καποιος των αριθμο τις πιστωτικης δεν ευσταθει ??

----------


## CyberFreak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...




Ελπίζω να μην πιστεύεις πως έχει όρεξη για πλάκα !

Για να δούμε μια απάντηση από τους Admins.. 

Αν δεν πάει στα σκουπίδια το topic ....

Μπράβο Paravoid ! ! !

----------


## kats

pm = public message πλεον  ::  

Να το ξερουμε τουλαχιστον να πραττουμε αναλογα

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ...


Όρεξη δεν έχει σίγουρα , αλλά ..... γιατι να πιστέψω το παιδί με την μύγα και όχι τους admins εαν το αρνηθούν ...και τουμπαλιν ....

...

Και εγώ έχω ενα screenshot απο συνομιλία με pm , όπου ο Papashark στήνει τις εκλογές παρέα με τους dti & Ngia ...  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να αποστελλονται και να σωζονται
> encrypted θα το προτιμουσα.


Κάτι σαν e-mail + PGP;

Με αφορμή τα παραπάνω πάντως διαπιστώνει κανείς ότι η ασφάλεια στο AWMN είναι τραγική, ενώ θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη...

Οι περισσότεροι μπαίνουν με απλό http... το https καταντά μανούρα γιατί πρέπει να σβήσεις τα cookies και να ξανακάνεις authenticate, χώρια ότι πρέπει στα URLs να προσθέτεις μόνος σου το "s". Το είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα, αλλά με αγνόησαν...

Τούρκοι h4x0rs μπαίνουν και αλωνίζουν...

Κόμβοι παρατημένοι με επισφαλές λογισμικό είναι στον αυτόματο πιλότο...

Μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει inject routes και να τα κάνει όλα μπάχαλο, όπως έχει γίνει παλιότερα... (μπορεί να αποφευχθεί στο BGP, για OLSR δεν γνωρίζω)

Σε πολλά asterisk είναι εγκατεστημένο module καταγραφής συνομιλιών... αυτό μου το είπε κάποιος κομβούχος όταν συζητούσαμε για την ασφάλεια των PM.


Καλό το nstreme, καλό το gaming, καλό το leeching, αλλά *μήπως είναι καιρός ο (παραμελημένος) τομέας της ασφάλειας να σουλουπωθεί λίγο*;  :: 

Φιλικά λέω την γνώμη μου, μην με πάρει κανείς από τα μούτρα...

----------


## koki

Καλά, ο paravoid μπορεί να κάνει πολλές βλακείες, αλλά φτιαχτά αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι. Μεταξύ άλλων, δεν είναι το στυλ του.

Παρ

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ρε σεις για νέο μας λέτε ότι διαβάζονται τα PM μας? 

όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στην βάση δεν ήθελε και module να διαβάζει ότι θέλει. Απλά κάποιοι βαριότανε να τρέχουν queries.

Ένα πλήγμα (επί της ουσίας πλέον) στην εικόνα του forum.

----------


## CyberFreak

O Paravoid δεν είναι κανένας τυχαίος που έχει όρεξη να κάνει τόσο χοντρή πλάκα  :: 

Πρέπει να τον ευχαριστούμε για ότι έχει κάνει και κάνει για το forum  ::  
Με τον ωραίο δικό του τρόπο  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Δηλαδή κάποιος μπορεί να διάβασε τη συνταγή για κέικ που έστειλα στον ...?
Φτου, ήθελα να την πατεντάρω και να τη λανσάρω στο εμπόριο. 

AWMNfone μου θυμίζει και έριξον. 

Να μη βγει το mod, να κοπεί η δυνατότητα pm καλύτερα...  ::

----------


## nodas

> Νομικά ζητήματα
> 
> 
> Οι συμμετέχοντες στο forum του AWMN συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή υλικό οποιουδήποτε άλλου είδους που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους. Ιδίως, απαγορεύονται αυστηρά:
> 
> 
> α) Η ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, και αναφορά συνδέσμων προς παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (serial number, key generator, crack κλπ) καθώς επίσης και κάθε άλλου περιεχομένου (εικόνες, μουσικά κομμάτια κοκ) υλικού που παραβιάζει δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαρισουμε για το ζ

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marios_lusky
> 
> Όλα καταγράφονται φίλοι μου! 
> 
> 
> Και κατι αλλο ταιριάζει εδω :
> 
> _ΟΥΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΠΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ_


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Καθότι παράνομα αποκτηθέντα στοιχεία δεν ευσταθούν, ενώ θυμίζουν δημοσιογραφία "κρυφής κάμερας" ή καλύτερα "κλειδαρότρυπας"... (Και όχι, για μένα ο Εισαγγελάτος δεν είναι μάγκας...)


Κακά τα ψέματα, χωρίς Εισαγγελάτους/Τριανταφυλλόπουλους/paravoids δεν θα βλέπαμε *τι γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη μας*... η λεγόμενη "4η εξουσία" μας ανοίγει τα μάτια για τα *άπλυτα* των υπόλοιπων 3ων.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Άμα ξεκινήσει το flood από pm να δω τι θα προλαβαίνουν να διαβάζουν.

Επί της πραγματικότητας πλέον:

Οι admins είναι εκλεγμένοι από τον Σύλλογο, στον οποίο ανήκει όλο το site - forum. Αυτοί έχουν την ευθύνη για την καλή λειτουργία του forum. Αυτοί δίνουν λόγο στο Δ.Σ. και αν είναι κάτι σαν και αυτό στην Π.Ε.

Άρα τον δρόμο τον ξέρετε. 

ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΙΚΡΑΜΕΝΟ. 

Το Δ.Σ. που έχει και την εποπτεία ας πάρει θέση άμεσα.

----------


## dti

*Μπράβο στον Paravoid* για τη συγκεκριμένη αποκάλυψη (δεν είναι βέβαια η μόνη...)

Η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να παραιτηθούν *αν έχουν λίγη τσίπα* οι admins, να μπουν άλλοι "υπηρεσιακοί" μέχρι τις εκλογές του Συλλόγου και με την ευκαιρία της Γ.Σ. να εκλεγούν άμεσα και διάφανα και οι admins...

Επίσης, άμεσα πρέπει να υπάρξει κάποια επιτροπή από "γνώστες" σε θέματα ασφάλειας και phpBB που θα ελέγξει και άλλα περίεργα που κατά καιρούς έχουν συμβεί είτε στο forum είτε στο mail και έχουν περάσει στα ψιλά...

Και βέβαια με τέτοια ωραία συμπεριφορά από τους admins υπάρχει κανείς που πιστεύει στα αποτελέσματα των ψηφοφοριών (ψήφος εμπιστοσύνης σε admin & moderator) που γίνονταν πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά θεωρώ τον οποιονδήποτε μου δείχνει στοιχεία που δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει πως τα πήρε εκ του πονηρού...

Βεβαια χρειαζεται να ελεγχεται η εξουσία και βεβαια πρέπει να γίνει θεμα ή να διευκρινιστεί τι έχει γίνει...

Αλλά δεν πιστευω ότι ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα... 

Και βεβαια τι μου λεει ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε (εν προκειμενω ο paravoid) που έχει την δυνατότητα να "βρει" τέτοια στοιχεία (βλέποντας ουσιαστικά το admin panel) δεν έχει την δυνατοτητα ο ίδιος να δει ή και να αλλάξει ή και να φτιάξει ακόμα τα "στοιχεία"...

Αν θέλει να ειναι εντάξει πρέπει να κοινοποίησει (αρχικά περιορισμένα μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το πιθανό πρόβλημα ασφαλείας) και κατόπιν δημοσια με ποιο τρόπο απεκτησε πρόσβαση σε αυτα τα στοιχεία...

Αλλιώς είναι απλώς ανευθυνη καταγγελία αν όχι και επικινδυνη πράξη αυτή καθαυτή...

Δεν έχω τίποτα με τον paravoid... και ομολογουμένως θαυμαζω τις ικανοτητες του αλλά αλλο ο θαυμασμός και άλλο η απώλεια της κοινής λογικής... Δεν θα ηρωοποιήσω τον Ευαγγελατο και κανένα όμοιο του... (που στο κάτω κατω της γραφής ο Ευαγγελάτος ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει στείλει τα στοιχεία στον εισαγγελέα...)

τα ερωτήματα παραμένουν
- admins οφείλετε εξηγήσεις...
- paravoid οφείλεις εξηγήσεις...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

[quote=marios_lusky]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "marios_lusky":e0f35
> 
> Όλα καταγράφονται φίλοι μου! 
> 
> 
> Και κατι αλλο ταιριάζει εδω :
> 
> _ΟΥΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΠΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ_


 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: [/quote:e0f35]
ΟΥΔΕΝ ΚΡΥΠΤΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥΣ πλέον θα πρόσθετα ...

@argi: δεν σώζεται με τίποτα ...

----------


## sotirisk

Σκάνδαλο!

Γεγονός είναι ότι για διάφορους λόγους, στα διάφορα fora, τα pm παρακολουθούνται. Το θέμα είναι ότι στο awmn θεωρούμε ότι υπάρχει ο σύλλογος πίσω από το forum, οπότε σύλλογος = όλοι οι εγγεγραμμένοι, οπότε σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έπρεπε τα μέλη του συλλόγου να ξέρουν τι γίνεται.

Άλλο ο paravoid άλλο ο εκάστοτε παραδημοσιογράφος, τα μπλέκουμε πάλι . . . (και αν πω περί βούρτσας και λούτσας είναι προσβολή).

----------


## argi

> @argi: δεν σώζεται με τίποτα ...


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να σωθεί τίποτα...

Όλοι στην πυρά...

Αλλά δεύτερη τούρτα με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ... 

@rg!

----------


## dti

Σκεφθήκατε οτι υπάρχει η περίπτωση να είναι "εκ των έσω" η διαρροή και απλά διαλέχθηκε ο Paravoid αφού κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τις ικανότητές του;

Καλό είναι να αντικατασταθούν άμεσα οι admins (ήδη υπέβαλα πρόταση μομφής εναντίον τους στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου) και μετά να ασχοληθούμε με τον τρόπο που έφθασαν τα στοιχεία στον Paravoid.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> @argi: δεν σώζεται με τίποτα ...
> 
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να σωθεί τίποτα...
> 
> Όλοι στην πυρά...
> 
> ...


Τρίτη θες να πεις, τους Τούρκους τους ξεχάσατε;

----------


## paravoid

Το πως δεν είναι τίποτα το αξιομνημόνευτο. Κακό password policy (= το ίδιο password στο root της βάσης την πρώτη, την δεύτερη, την τρίτη και την τέταρτη φορά που μπήκα) σε συνδυασμό με IP-based restrictions με IPs AWMN που εύκολα μπορούν να γίνουν spoof.

Για όποιους μιλούν για πλαστά, μπορώ απλά να τους πω πως και τα logs βάσει των οποίων οι admins με έστειλαν στην Π.Ε. την προηγούμενη φορά θα μπορούσαν να είχαν πλαστογραφηθεί. Δεν τέθηκε, επειδή δεν κρύφτηκα.
Για να δούμε αν θα κάνουν το ίδιο  :: 

Παιδί με την μυγοσκοτώστρα, επειδή πας να το παίξεις εξυπνάκιας, έχω ειδικά για σένα το screenshot που δεν είναι blurred και φαίνονται οι αποστολείς και οι τίτλοι των PMs  :: 

Μιλώντας για κρυμμένα πράγματα, αφιερωμένο...

----------


## sassm430

Οποίος έχει πρόσβαση στην βάση του phpBB ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δει ότι θέλει με ένα απλό query. 

To θεμα ειναι ηθικο αν το κανει η οχι, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ την δυνατοτητα την εχει.

To οποιοδήποτε mod απλά το κάνει πιο clickable  ::  (απο το admin interface)
Φιλικά

sassm430

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> @argi: δεν σώζεται με τίποτα ...
> 
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να σωθεί τίποτα...
> 
> Όλοι στην πυρά...
> 
> ...


μάλλον λάφυρα από την 1η είναι

----------


## koki

argi όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει... you know  ::

----------


## argi

> Τρίτη θες να πεις, τους Τούρκους τους ξεχάσατε;


Γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε δεύτερο πληθυντικό?
Σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι?

Διευκρινίζω λοιπόν για τους εμπαθείς, ότι με ενοχλεί το "φίλιο" hacking για εσωτερική κατανάλωση... και ειδικότερα όταν το μέλος του συλλόγου δεν μας εξηγεί τι και πως για να διορθωθεί αλλά το ξαναχρησιμοποιεί για να παίζουμε πολιτικά παιχνιδάκια παραμονές εκλογών... 

Τουλάχιστον οι Τούρκοι χτύπησαν μόνο το forum... Δεν ευτέλισαν τον σύλλογο και τους θεσμούς του...

@dti...

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ενώ μπορώ να παύσω τους admins με συντεταγμένο τρόπο (όπως ήδη έκανες) τίποτα δεν μου λέει ότι μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο με τον ΧΥΖ (εδώ paravoid)... 

Γι αυτό με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω πώς βρέθηκαν αυτά τα "στοιχεία" όσο και επί της ουσίας τι αφορούν...

Όσο ο paravoid δεν εξηγεί τι και πώς (όχι απαραίτητα στον πολύ κόσμο αλλά σε όποιον μπορεί να κάνει κάτι) δυνητικά είναι το ίδιο αν όχι πιο επικίνδυνος... γιατί απλούστατα δεν υπόκειται σε κανένα έλεγχο...

Πιστεύω πως αυτή τη φορά ο paravoid θα καταλάβει την ουσία και θα κάνει την σωστή κίνηση να ενημερώσει τα μέλη του συλλόγου...

Καταλαβαίνεις το θέμα dti?

@rg!

----------


## Ifaistos

To πώς έφτασαν τα στοιχεία στον Paravoid λίγη σημασία έχει.
Το αν χάκεψαν το forum για 3η φορά και αυτό μπορεί κάποιος να το "ξεπεράσει", μια και οι admin δεν είναι "φωτινοί παντογνώστες", το phpbb έχει εμφανίσει κατά καιρούς "τρύπες" ασφαλείας κλπ κλπ

Αυτά που όμως δεν έχουν καμία δικαιολογία είναι η ύπαρξη mod που διαβάζει τα pm και ακόμα περισσότερο η προσπάθεια συγκάλυψης ή για να το πω με τα ίδια λόγια "έξυπνης δικαιολογίας" για να συγκαλυφθεί η πράξη.

Εάν τα στοιχεία που παραθέτει ο Paravoid είναι αληθινά τότε υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα ηθικής και νομικής φύσης.

Επίσης υπάρχουν μια σειρά από ερωτήματα

Ποια η χρησιμότητα ενός τέτοιου mod για την διαχείριση του forum του Συλλόγου ?
Ποιος/οι το τοποθέτησε ?
Γνώριζε το Δ.Σ για την ενέργεια αυτή (εγκατάσταση) ?

Για εμένα όμως ανεξάρτητα με τις απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω (που λίγο πολύ, όλοι τις καταλαβαίνουμε) το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα είναι η παραπλάνηση των μελών του Συλλόγου και η προσπάθεια εύρεσης "έξυπνης δικαιολογίας" για να μην γίνει αντιληπτό από που προήλθε το πρόβλημα.
Αυτό αποτελεί από μόνο του την χειρότερη μορφή εξαπάτησης και αντισυναδελφικής δεοντολογίας που δεν δικαιολογείται με τίποτα !

----------


## Sam_GR

Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου ότι ο Φαίδωνας δεν είναι άτομο το όποιο θα έβγαζε fake screenshoots.Πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε με το τι θα γίνει απο δω και πέρα,γιατί αυτό που γίνεται είναι ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.Ας δούμε τι θα μας απαντήσουν και οι mods.

----------


## john70

> .....
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις το θέμα dti?
> 
> @rg!


Για τον Δαμιανό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να καταλάβει .....Πρίν κάν λάβει εξηγήσεις, ζητάει την αποπομπή των admin . 

Μπράβο στην "Δημοκρατία" του Δαμιανού .

Κρίμα που όταν σε κατηγορούσαν (στον αέρα χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο) για "έμπορο" δεν ζητήσαμε την αποπομπή σου από το ΔΣ μια και μέλη του ΔΣ δεν μπορούν να είναι "έμποροι" και δη "παραμάγαζα" (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα μελών του ΑΜΔΑ) 

Είμασταν "Ζώα" τελικά που ζητήσαμε την άποψή σου και δεν "φάγαμε" τις ανυπόστατες καταγγελίες

----------


## petzi

καταρχήν συμφωνώ με τον Argi...
αλλά πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι για τα ποστ που βλέπω (και μάλιστα από πολυ καλούς γνώστες linux, security και δεν συμμαζεύεται) :
είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να εμπιστεύεστε για προσωπικές πληροφορίες τα pms του forum?
Τόσο καρα-γνωστοί που είμαστε ό ένας με τον άλλον είναι δυνατόν?
Ακόμα και αν δεν τα έβλεπαν οι admins θα μπορούσε να τα δεί οποιοσδήποτε άλλος με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο (ένας ο paravoid)
Σε λίγο θα μου πείτε ότι όταν ανοίξατε λογαριασμό στο msn δώσατε πραγματικό Ονοματεπώνυμο, τηλέφωνο και διεύθυνση γιατί πιστέψατε τη δήλωση περί απορρήτου της.

Κρίμα πάντως...

----------


## argi

> Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου ότι ο Φαίδωνας δεν είναι άτομο το όποιο θα έβγαζε fake screenshoots.Πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε με το τι θα γίνει απο δω και πέρα,γιατί αυτό που γίνεται είναι ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.Ας δούμε τι θα μας απαντήσουν και οι mods.


Το θέμα δεν είναι ο χαρακτήρας του paravoid και αν θα εβγαζε fake screenshots... 

Παρεπιπτόντως οι mods δεν έχουν καμία σχέση και ουδέποτε είχαν πρόσβαση στις συζητήσεις που απεικονιζονται ή στο mod που περιγραφεται...

@rg!

----------


## pantdimi

petzi δικαιο εχεις αλλα αυτα που λες ειναι εκτος θεματος απο την αποψη οτι επειδη ξερουμε τι μπορει να γινει δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να το δεχομαστε να γινεται απροκαλυπτα!!  ::  

μπραβο στον paravoid και δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βγει και φταιχτης απο πανω μην τρελαθουμε αν ηθελε δεν το ελεγε και καθοταν και εβλεπε τα μηνυματα μας!

τις εξηγησεις απο καποιον δεν εχουμε δει ακομα νομιζω...  ::

----------


## ashi

Και ακόμα οι admins δεν έχουν πάρει θέση.. Τι κάνουν τόση ώρα ετοιμάζουν σχέδιο δράσης? (plan A, plan B)  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Μην παρεκλίνουμε απο την συζήτηση.petzi αυτό που λές δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το τί συζητάμε εδώ.Το θέμα ειναι να αποκαλυφθεί τι παίζονταν πίσω απο την πλάτη μας τόσο καιρό.

----------


## pantdimi

> Και ακόμα οι admins δεν έχουν πάρει θέση.. Τι κάνουν τόση ώρα ετοιμάζουν σχέδιο δράσης? (plan A, plan B)


μελετανε τα pm μας να δουν τι θα κανουν!!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Ψάχνουν έξυπνη δικαιολογία

----------


## noisyjohn

What the f... ?  ::  
private είναι ακόμα και το "θα σου στείλω pm με τα logs ..."

να μετονομαστούν σε PuM = public messages
Αντε και τα πήρα ... εκείνα τα μπουκαλάκια με το στουπί πως τα είπαμε;

----------


## avel

> εκείνα τα μπουκαλάκια με το στουπί πως τα είπαμε;


Στουπομπουκαλα;

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> εκείνα τα μπουκαλάκια με το στουπί πως τα είπαμε;
> 
> 
> Στουπομπουκαλα;


χε χε, όχι μωρέ, ένα ρώσικο όνομα έχουν ( bourlotief ή κάτι τέτοιο)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά καλημέρα… σε όλους σας…  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλά καλημέρα… σε όλους σας…


  ::  ΜουΧΑχαχα

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> .....
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις το θέμα dti?
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> ...


Έχεις βέβαια επιλεκτική μνήμη... :: 
Τον έλεγχο στα τιμολόγια που ζήτησα να γίνει κατ΄επανάληψη τότε και μάλιστα ενώπιον της Πειθαρχικής Επιτροπής τον ξέχασες...

Σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι μ΄εμένα επιτέλους και ασχολήσου με τους ομοίους σου.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Δήλωση: "Οι administrators μπορούν να βλέπουν τα private messages"

Απάντηση: "Σώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωπα"


Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σας κάνει εντύπωση. 

Περί ηθικής δεν έχω κάτι να πω, καθώς στα pm λέω για κάνα λινκ, καμιά συχνότητα και τέτοια. Ας τα δει οποιος θέλει.



PS: Λέτε τόσο σημαντικά πράγματα στα pm σας  ::

----------


## makelaris

ΑΑΑΑ γι'αυτό η γυναίκα μου ζήτησε να γίνει Mod  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

έχω πολύ ισχυρά αποδεικτικά στοιχειά που υποδεικνύουν ότι ο paravoid έβαλε το mod.... 

έκανα μια έρευνα και εγώ και είναι φως φανάρι...

Μπράβο paravoid για άλλη μια φορά... 

εσύ θες πειθαρχική και στέρηση υπολογιστή...

οι άλλοι θέλουν απλά μια μουτζα... τι σκατά το θέλατε το clickable ρε γκαου όλοι σας... έλεος... σκατοκατίνες... βάλατε και τον κακομοίρη τον paravoid Με το πιστόλι στο κρόταφο να κάνει το Mod... άχρηστοι... αφού σας το έλεγα δεν είναι τάφος... δεν κρατιέται θα ομολογήσει lol:  ::   ::  

ήταν θέμα ασφαλείας...?  ::   ::   ::  ααααα καλά τότε...

άντε ρε όλοι σας λες και δεν ξέρετε ότι όλα είναι viewable και reviewable από admins. ακόμα και τα mail σας easy.... στην δουλειά, στο σπίτι, στον ISP, στον telco... 

έχουμε και τον dti που μόλις βρει αφόδευμα το αναδεύει μέχρι να αλλάξει το χρώμα του περιβάλλοντος...  ::  σιγά ρε μην μας πάρουν τα σάλια... έλεος πια... καταγγέλλω αχ ουχ βαχ μαχ καρότσια πια ντιν ντιν που λένε  ::   ::   ::  πολύ γραφική κατάσταση... και η μεν και οι δεν

Βγάλτε την μπούρδα ρε... κρατηθείτε και λίγο κατίνες...

και μετά στείλτε μου και εμένα κανένα καλό απόσπασμα...  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δήλωση: "Οι administrators μπορούν να βλέπουν τα private messages"
> 
> Απάντηση: "Σώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωπα"
> 
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σας κάνει εντύπωση. 
> 
> Περί ηθικής δεν έχω κάτι να πω, καθώς στα pm λέω για κάνα λινκ, καμιά συχνότητα και τέτοια. Ας τα δει οποιος θέλει.
> 
> ...


Και βέβαια!!! μου στέλνουν pm με σεξουαλική παρενόχληση  ::  
Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, σε κανένα δεν αρέσει να του σκαλίζουν τα συρτάρια.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μάλιστα.
Έχουμε και λέμε:

1. Στο forum υπάρχει ένα feature με το οποίο μπορούν οι admin να έχουν καλύτερη παρακολούθηση των pm (γιατί πρόσβαση έχουν ούτως ή άλλως)

2. κάποιος με πρόσβαση (admins & screenshot's creator) πάτησε καταλάθος ( ::  το κουμπάκι και σβήστηκαν τα εξερχόμενα.

3. στο screenshot ο spirosco λέει πως δεν ήξερε ότι υπάρχει καν τέτοιο κουμπάκι

4. οι admin, φοβούμενοι την κατακεραύνωση από τους "γνωστούς" (όπως αναφέρονται ) αποδίδουν ψευδώς το γεγονός σε εργασίες.

Συμπεράσματα
1.Το αν κάποιος από τους admin παρακολουθεί ή όχι τα pm (έστω και επιλεκτικά) δυστυχώς είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αποτραπεί. Θα ήθελα όμως μια διευκρίνηση για την πολιτική που ακολουθείται στο θέμα από το σώμα των admin καθώς και για το συγκεκριμένο feature (αν είναι default με κάποιο πακέτο ή αν μπήκε για αυτό το σκοπό). Δεν το θεωρώ πάντως κολάσιμο. Θα πρέπει αν πάντως είναι θέμα πολιτικής να ανακοινώνεται και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείται πάλι να ανακοινωθεί.
2. Το να διάβασε κάποιος κάποια Pm για μένα δεν είναι μεμπτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι η προσπάθεια συγκάλυψης που συνιστά σκάνδαλο καθώς θα μπορούσαμε να αντέξουμε το κάποιος έκανε χαζομάρα, πάτησε το λάθος κουμπάκι, αντί της ψευδής ανακοίνωσης.
3. Ποιος έσβησε τα pm? Κάποιος ανόητος admin ή κάποιος που απέκτησε πρόσβαση στην βάση χωρίς να πρέπει και προσπάθησε να δημιουργήσει σάλο και τελικά η συγκάλυψη του ήρθε κουτί για ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο? (στις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας δίνω ρέστα)
Κρίμα πάντως γιατί όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι έχουν προσφέρει πάρα πολλά και σπιλώνεται το όνομά τους χωρίς λόγο. Πιστεύω ότι ακόμα μπορούν να προσφέρουν πολλά, και οι μεν από την θέση τους, και ο δε από την ίδια θέση. (βάλτε τον paravoid υπεύθυνο ασφαλείας για να σταματήσει να μπαίνει όπου βρει)
Αυτά και καληνύχτα.

----------


## Ventrix

> Και ακόμα οι admins δεν έχουν πάρει θέση.. Τι κάνουν τόση ώρα ετοιμάζουν σχέδιο δράσης? (plan A, plan B)


αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.
μα άφαντοι ρε παιδί μου;

Όσο για τα τυπικά, δεν τίθεται θέμα σημαντικών και άκρως απόρρητων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων, αλλά κυρίως προσωπικών.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ashi
> 
> Και ακόμα οι admins δεν έχουν πάρει θέση.. Τι κάνουν τόση ώρα ετοιμάζουν σχέδιο δράσης? (plan A, plan B) 
> 
> 
> αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.
> μα άφαντοι ρε παιδί μου;
> 
> Όσο για τα τυπικά, δεν τίθεται θέμα σημαντικών και άκρως απόρρητων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων, αλλά κυρίως προσωπικών.


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγουν και να τσακωθούν - απολογηθούν στο forum. Αν τεθεί ζήτημα θα το πράξουν στα αρμόδια όργανα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καταρχάς είναι γνωστό ότι όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στη βάση έχει πρόσβαση και στα pms και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε screenshot ούτε "αποκαλύψεις" για να πούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Το phpbb δεν κρυπτογραφεί τα pms όταν τα αποθηκεύει στη βάση και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι.

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν νομίζω ο Φαίδωνας (παρόλο που πάντα ψάχνει ευκαιρία να μας δείξει πόσο "καλός" είναι) να έφτιαξε τα στοιχεία, δεν είναι το στυλ του όπως λέει και η koki, μπορεί να είναι ξερόλας αλλά ανήθικος δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση, κάθε άλλο. Θέλω βέβαια να πιστεύω ότι δεν μπήκε στον "πειρασμό" να ψάξει ο ίδιος τα pms κλπ και να κάνει αυτό που κατηγορεί (γιατί είδα μια μπηχτή στον John70 που δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο).

Κατά τα άλλα θα ήθελα να μας πουν οι admins (που επίσης πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ανήθικοι) γιατί έβαλαν ένα τέτοιο mod στο forum και ποια "ανάγκη" αυτό το mod εξυπηρετεί. Τι χρήση αυτού του mod έχετε κάνει ? Πότε το βάλατε ? Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μας ενημερώσετε για τις επιθέσεις κλπ που έχει δεχτεί το forum κατά καιρούς και τι μέτρα έχετε πάρει. Δεν είναι ντροπή να αναφέρετε τα προβλήματα, ντροπή είναι να μεγαλώνουν και να βγαίνουν έτσι χύμα. Δεν κράζω γενικώς αλλά τα προσωπικά δεδομένα είναι πολύ σημαντική υπόθεση, έκανα κι εγώ μια μ@λ@κία στο παρελθόν από απροσεξία και την διόρθωσα αμέσως και ζήτησα και συγνώμη (πρόσφατα διόρθωσα άλλη μία) και το έχω μετανοιώσει, πρέπει όλοι να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί σε τέτοια θέματα !

----------


## gadgetakias

> έχουμε και τον dti που μόλις βρει αφόδευμα το αναδεύει μέχρι να αλλάξει το χρώμα του περιβάλλοντος...


Είσαι ο ήρωάς μου!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Age (aka Babba) +++

@rg!

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....
> οι άλλοι θέλουν απλά μια μουτζα... τι σκατά το θέλατε το clickable ρε γκαου όλοι σας... έλεος... σκατοκατίνες... βάλατε και τον κακομοίρη τον paravoid Με το πιστόλι στο κρόταφο να κάνει το Mod... άχρηστοι... αφού σας το έλεγα δεν είναι τάφος... δεν κρατιέται θα ομολογήσει lol:   
> 
> ήταν θέμα ασφαλείας...?    ααααα καλά τότε...
> 
> άντε ρε όλοι σας λες και δεν ξέρετε ότι όλα είναι viewable και reviewable από admins. ακόμα και τα mail σας easy.... στην δουλειά, στο σπίτι, στον ISP, στον telco... 
> ...........
> Βγάλτε την μπούρδα ρε... κρατηθείτε και λίγο κατίνες...
> 
> και μετά στείλτε μου και εμένα κανένα καλό απόσπασμα...


Να ψήσουμε τον Εισαγγελάτο να κάνει εκπομπή περι σκανδάλων στο internet (θα το χάψει). Να οργανώσουμε τι θα πούμε και να πάμε όλοι. Θα πέσει το γέλιο της αρκούδας. Ασε που είναι ευκαιρία να οργανώσουμε και καμμία ομαδική  ::   ::   ::

----------


## g1zmo

> Καταρχάς είναι γνωστό ότι όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στη βάση έχει πρόσβαση και στα pms και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε screenshot ούτε "αποκαλύψεις" για να πούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Το phpbb δεν κρυπτογραφεί τα pms όταν τα αποθηκεύει στη βάση και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι.


Να το βάλετε τότε σαν διευκρίνηση όταν κάνουμε Sign up ότι τα PM είναι Public και όχι Personal.Υπάρχουν και μερικοί ακόμα ρομαντικοί...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Aπλα.....απαραδεκτο!!!!!

----------


## dti

> Καταρχάς είναι γνωστό ότι όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στη βάση έχει πρόσβαση και στα pms και δεν χρειάζεται ούτε screenshot ούτε "αποκαλύψεις" για να πούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Το phpbb δεν κρυπτογραφεί τα pms όταν τα αποθηκεύει στη βάση και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι.


Η πρόσβαση στα pm's κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο καταγράφεται στο log file;
Με το mod φαντάζομαι οτι δεν υπάρχουν "ίχνη" στο log file... Σωστά;

----------


## nOiz

Που είστε ρε adminιααα βγείτε όξω ρεεεεεεεε
spirosco μπορεί να χάνεις τα ραντεβού σου αλλά τις έξυπνες δικαιολογίες τις παίζεις στα δάχτυλα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Το καλοκαίρι κάποια μέλη του Συλλόγου είχαν ζητήσει να υπάρξει πρόσβαση και έλεγχος στα μηχανήματα που διαχειρίζονται οι admins του forum κι εκείνοι είχαν αρνηθεί, επικαλούμενοι λόγους ασφαλείας... :: 
Ο καπετάν spirosco είχε το θράσος μάλιστα να οργανώσει και ψηφοφορία για ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης, Αύγουστο μήνα... 
Βρέθηκαν λοιπόν σαραντατόσοι που "ψήφισαν" οτι τον εμπιστεύονται κι ελάχιστοι που ψήφισαν οτι δεν τον εμπιστεύονται...
Αύγουστο μήνα... Εντυπωσιακή συμμετοχή, ούτε στις Γ.Σ. (τουλάχιστον στις πιο πρόσφατες...) δεν συγκεντρώνονται τόσα μέλη... 
Ύστερα από αυτό, καλά να πάθουμε...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάλι μ@μ@κι@ είπες...  ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Αδικαιολόγητες "έξυπνες" δικαιολογίες  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Πάλι μ@μ@κι@ είπες...


Δεν πειράζει... Ας τα μάθει ο κόσμος κι ας κρίνει ο ίδιος ποιος λέει τί...

Νομίζω οτι κάτι δεν είχε γράψει και για τον mail server του awmn ο Paravoid;  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Α και μια απόδειξη της θεωρίας συνωμοσίας μου είναι ότι πατώντας καταλάθος το κουμπάκι που έσβησε τα pm θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει (από ότι φαίνεται από τα screenshot) κάτι στα logs. Εδώ δεν υπήρχε που σημαίνει ότι τα logs είχαν πειραχθεί (σβήνοντας κάθε ίχνος παραβίασης).

Άρα η θεωρία συνομοσίας πλέον είναι:

Σε ανύποπτο χρόνο μπαίνει το περιβόητο feature. Μόνο του ή σε κάποιο πακέτο (και αν χρησιμοποιούταν για κάποιο σκοπό) αναμένεται να απαντηθεί.

Ο paravoid σε συνομιλία του με τον άγνωστο Χ ταράζεται όταν ακούει ( το θέμα με την τούρτα ήταν τυχαίο. Εκμεταλεύτηκες το xyz πρόβλημα (ssh keys or whatever) αλλά τώρα το forum είναι ασφαλές). Ως άνθρωπος που απαντά με έργα γυρίζει σπίτι και αρπάζει το laptop.

Μπαίνει στην βάση, κάνει μια βόλτα και πέφτει στο κουμπάκι διαγραφή εξερχόμενων. Μμμμ ότι πρέπει για να αποδείξουμε ότι το forum μπάζει.
Στην συνέχεια σβήνει τα logs (ανάμεσά τους και την ενέργεια της διαγραφης) και περιμένει το σάλο.

Ο σάλος ξεσπά. Οι admin ψάχνουν να βρουν τι στο καλό έγινε και υποψιάζονται αμέλεια. Φοβούνται ότι οι αντιδράσεις από το σφάλμα θα είναι ανελέητες. 

Μετά από συνεννόηση ακολουθούν τον εύκολο δρόμο και δηλώνουν (ψευδώς) "εργασίες στην βάση". Το θέμα φαίνεται να έχει λήξει μετά από αυτό.

Ο paravoid ξαφνιάζεται από το κουκούλωμα και ξαναμπαίνει. Τραβά screenshot από διάφορα Pm μεταξύ άλλων και αυτά μεταξύ των admin και βρίσκει λαβράκι. Δεν βγαίνει όμως να κράξει κατ' ευθείαν αφού ο χρόνος δεν είναι κατάλληλος και μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί ξανά για hacking.

Με την νέα χρονιά και λίγο πριν τις εκλογές η ώρα δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο κατάλληλη. Τα screenshot έρχονται στην επιφάνεια και ο πανικός αρχίζει. Μετά από τόσο καιρό άντε να τον κατηγορήσεις για δολιοφθορά την στιγμή που επισήμως "έγιναν εργασίες στην βάση". Αυτός την βγάζει λάδι (αποδείξεις πέρα από την ομολογία του δεν υπάρχουν) και οι admin αντιμετωπίζουν την χειρότερη κρίση εμπιστοσύνης στην χειρότερη δυνατή στιγμή. Πέρα από το ψέμα άντε να εξηγήσεις γιατί μπήκε η δυνατότητα αυτή ή αν οι admin διαβάζουν τα pm μας.

Ομολογουμένως συντριπτική νίκη. Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να εκτιμώ τους admin, αν και εδώ έχουν σίγουρα ενεργήσει λάθος.

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ βρίσκω οτι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άτομα χαμηλού ήθους (όπως το θέτει κι ο αγαπητός Mick Flemm)...

Ναί εννοείται οτι, αφού σε ενα database είναι τα πάντα, ε, σιγά μην δεν μπορούσε,όποιος έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτό, να κάτσει να ψάχνει και να διαβάζει... το θέμα είναι... επιλέγει να το κάνει? Προφανώς όχι μόνο ναι, θέλει και άνετο τρόπο για να "είναι παραγωγικός/οι"...  :: 


Περι ευάγγελάτων.... βρίσκω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει δουλειά απο τέτοιας μορφής κινήσεις, αρκεί ο "ευαγγελάτος" να είναι ξεκάθαρος στο τι επιδιώκει να κάνει και όχι άλλα να λέει κι άλλα να κάνει σαν τον αληθινό!.... 

δηλαδή πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να κοινοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο στους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους? ... 

ευγε paravoid  ::

----------


## Rooster

@JollyRoger ++

ευγε paravoid

----------


## sotirisk

Καλά age (aka babba) έβλεπα μια ταινία με τον De Niro τώρα, τι Hollywood και μ....ίες, AWMN, εγγύηση στην ψυχαγωγία  :: 
Conspiracy theories rulez  :: 

Age +++++




> Περι ευάγγελάτων.... βρίσκω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει δουλειά απο τέτοιας μορφής κινήσεις, αρκεί ο "ευαγγελάτος" να είναι ξεκάθαρος στο τι επιδιώκει να κάνει και όχι άλλα να λέει κι άλλα να κάνει σαν τον αληθινό!....


Φοβού τους Ευαγγελάτους και δώρα φέροντες.

----------


## argi

> Περι ευάγγελάτων.... βρίσκω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει δουλειά απο τέτοιας μορφής κινήσεις, *αρκεί ο "ευαγγελάτος" να είναι ξεκάθαρος στο τι επιδιώκει να κάνει και όχι άλλα να λέει κι άλλα να κάνει* σαν τον αληθινό!....


Τι επιδιώκει ο Ευαγγελάτος λοιπόν?

@rg!

----------


## alsafi

Τώρα θα δούμε ποιοι admins φοράνε παντελόνια...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> Περι ευάγγελάτων.... βρίσκω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει δουλειά απο τέτοιας μορφής κινήσεις, *αρκεί ο "ευαγγελάτος" να είναι ξεκάθαρος στο τι επιδιώκει να κάνει και όχι άλλα να λέει κι άλλα να κάνει* σαν τον αληθινό!.... 
> 
> 
> Τι επιδιώκει ο Ευαγγελάτος λοιπόν?
> 
> @rg!


*Κατά την άποψή μου,* όπως έχω ξαναπεί επιδιώκει να πετύχει ακροαματικότητα, ίσως και να συμβάλει στον αποπροσανατολισμό του κόσμου ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολα τηλεκατευθυνόμενος....

άλλα όλα αυτά είναι εντελώς offtopic αγαπητέ κύριε μοδερέιτορ όπως γνωρίζετε οπότε το κόβω εδώ ή αν επιθυμείς, άνοιξε ένα topic καί ρίξε link να το συζητήσουμε... (αν και όπως λέω στο άλλο θρεντ, δεν είμαι ειδικός "ευαγγελιστής"... μια εικόνα έχω που με αποτρέπει να αποκτήσω περισσότερες!  ::  ) ευαγγελισμός out απο μένα!  ::

----------


## alasondro

νομίζω ο Αργύρης εννοεί τον paravoid  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> νομίζω ο Αργύρης εννοεί τον paravoid


εκτος οτι δεν διασαφινίζεται πουθενά!  ::  

δεν θα μπορούσα να ξέρω τι επιδιώξεις έχει ο paravoid σε καμιά περίπτωση...  ::  

παρόλα αυτά αν έχει υποστεί την ηθική που βλέπουμε (έστω), του δικαιολογώ την επίθεση, (αν εκεί το πάει ο αγαπητός άργκι)  ::

----------


## argi

> Κατά την άποψή μου, όπως έχω ξαναπεί επιδιώκει να πετύχει ακροαματικότητα, ίσως και να συμβάλει στον αποπροσανατολισμό του κόσμου ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολα τηλεκατευθυνόμενος....





> νομίζω ο Αργύρης εννοεί τον paravoid


Νομίζω ότι για ένα αστείο λόγο όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα έχουμε στο μυαλό μας... Ti επιδιώκει λοιπόν ο Ευαγγελάτος είπαμε?

(μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο που λέει 
" - σε ποιο μέρος έχουν οι γυναίκες κατσαρές τρίχες..." 
" - στην Αφρική...", 
" - σε ποιο μέρος έχουν οι γυναίκες κατσαρές τρίχες..." (2η φορά) 
" - στην Αφρική?"
" - Όχι έκεί που σκεφτηκες την πρώτη φορά...")

@rg!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jollyroger
> 
> Κατά την άποψή μου, όπως έχω ξαναπεί επιδιώκει να πετύχει ακροαματικότητα, ίσως και να συμβάλει στον αποπροσανατολισμό του κόσμου ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολα τηλεκατευθυνόμενος.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Τώρα αυτό τι είναι?! Επίδειξη αλλοίωσης νοήματος?!

Δεν είναι προφανές οτι δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο quote?!

τι να είπω.... ας μην είπω τίποτα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> Περι ευάγγελάτων.... βρίσκω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει δουλειά απο τέτοιας μορφής κινήσεις, *αρκεί ο "ευαγγελάτος" να είναι ξεκάθαρος στο τι επιδιώκει να κάνει και όχι άλλα να λέει κι άλλα να κάνει* σαν τον αληθινό!.... 
> 
> 
> Τι επιδιώκει ο Ευαγγελάτος λοιπόν?
> 
> @rg!


@rgi, αυτό είναι το ερώτημα σου ?

Γιατί αμέσως εγώ θα σκεφτώ ότι προσπαθείς να παραπλανήσεις την συζήτηση....


Με την ίδια ευκολία που λέτε ότι μπορούν οι admins να διαβάσουν την βάση, με την ίδια ευκολία μπορεί και ο πάροχος τηλεπικοιωνιών να παρακολουθεί τις συνομιλίες μας. Πόσα εκατομμύρια έφαγε η voda ? Πόσα χρόνια φυλακή θα φάει κάποιος άμα τον τσιμπήσουν ?

Η ύπαρξη Mod για να διαβάζονται ποιό εύκολα τα μηνύματα μας, σημαίνει ότι απλά τα διαβάζανε, και δεν θέλανε να κουράζονται κιόλας. Αν δεν θέλανε να τα διαβάζουνε, απλά δεν θα είχαν βάλει το Mod.

Το σκάνδαλο δεν είναι το ψέμα που προσπάθησαν να το καλύψουν μετά, είναι η ίδια η πράξη. Η παραβίαση του απορρήτου των μηνυμάτων μας, πράξη με ποινικές μάλιστα ευθύνες.

Το ότι πολλοί από εμάς δεν τους εμπιστευόντουσαν γιατί υποψιαζόντουσαν ότι μπορεί να το κάνουν, ή ότι πολλοί από εμάς ξέρουν ότι το σύστημα είναι τρύπιο οπότε δεν λένε τίποτα το σημαντικό, δεν αλλάζει το βάρος της πράξης.

Το φόρουμ το διαχειρίζετε ο σύλλογος και φέρει ευθήνη γι' αυτό. Μας είχαν πρήξει στο παρελθόν για τον έλεγχο, και τις ευθήνες, καθώς και για το ότι ο σύλλογος ως κάτι ομαδικό είναι εχέμυθος, με τις διαδικασίες τους, την πειθαρχική τους, τις εκλογές τους, και ένα σωρό άλλα...

Τώρα φάνεικε ότι οι admins δεν είναι άνθρωποι εμπυστοσύνης, μπορεί να είναι φίλοι μας, μπορεί να είναι εργατικοί, μπορεί να είναι και καλοί τεχνικοί, αλλά δεν είναι έμπιστοι.


Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να δω από μεριά τους είναι απλά η παραίτηση τους και τίποτα παραπάνω, η πράξη τους είναι εξαιρετικά βαριά για να παραμείνη ατιμώρητη, και το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να κλείσουν γρήγορα το θέμα, απλά παραιτούμενοι (και φυσικά δεν νομίζω να διανοούνται να ξαναβάλουν υποψηφιότητα).

Αν δεν παραιτηθούν ? Τότε ο σύλλογος (και μάλιστα το ΔΣ), πρέπει να ξεκινήσει άμεσσα τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες (ας βρουν ποιές είναι), να τους ξυλώσουν, και να τους τιμωρήσουν.

Αν δεν ενεργήσει το ΔΣ ή ο σύλλογος και δεν μπορέσει να βρει λύση στο θέμα ? Τότε απλά θα φανούν 2 πράγματα, είτε η ανικανότητα και το τέλμα που έχει ο σύλλογος, είτε ο έλεγχος τους από την γνωστή "άρχουσα τάξη". Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θα πρέπει εμείς τα μέλη του δικτύου, να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας...


Πάντως αυτή η *υποκλοπή* δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου......

----------


## argi

> δεν θα μπορούσα να ξέρω τι επιδιώξεις έχει ο paravoid σε καμιά περίπτωση...  
> 
> παρόλα αυτά αν έχει υποστεί την ηθική που βλέπουμε (έστω), του δικαιολογώ την επίθεση, (αν εκεί το πάει ο αγαπητός άργκι)


Απλά έκανα μια απλή μέθοδο των τριών με την μέθοδο Ευαγγελάτου... ( Μέσο + ευκαιρια + κίνητρο)

Από την άλλη βέβαια γιατί υποθέτεις ότι έχει υποστεί την ηθική και όχι επιβάλλει? Πως δικαιολογείται η επίθεση? μήπως να ζωστούμε και εκρηκτικά? Αλλά είπαμε... ο ρομπεν των δασών πουλάει περισσότερο... και Jesse James επίσης...

@rg!

----------


## pantdimi

συμφωνω και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πεφτει φταιξιμο στον paravoid ειναι αστειο!και ας το εκανε τωρα λογω των εκλογων και ας το εκανε για πλακα ή οτιδηποτε χανουμε το δασος(υποκλοπη προσωπικων δεδομενων) κοιτωντας το δεντρο(γιατι το ειπε τωρα ο paravoid αντι να τον ευχαριστουμε που μας ανοιξε τα ματια!!)  ::  
Καλα δεν συζηταω για το κουκουλωμα απτους αδμιν...τραγικο αν και συμπαθεις κατεμε συνawmnιτες σαν υπευθυνοι του φορουμ ενεργησαν και ενεργουν απαραδεκτα....
μια εξηγηση ρε παιδιααααααα!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ότι οι administrators μπορούν να διαβάζουν τα PM είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Απορρώ γιατί κάνετε έτσι... Γράφει πουθενά στο disclaimer ότι απαγορευεται οι admins να διβάζουν τα PM;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Το ότι οι administrators μπορούν να διαβάζουν τα PM είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Απορρώ γιατί κάνετε έτσι... Γράφει πουθενά στο disclaimer ότι απαγορευεται οι admins να διβάζουν τα PM;


δηλαδή αν βρείς ένα μηχανάκι με τη μηχανή αναμένη, το οτι μπορείς να το πάρεις, σημαίνει οτι θα βάλεις και μέσο διευκόλυνσης?!?! 

Και στα γκαράζ έχει disclaimer οτι δεν έχουμε ευθύνη για τα πράματά σας... τι σημαίνει αυτό? Οτι ο γκαραζάτορας θα κάνει ότι γουστάρει απλά επειδή μπορεί?!?!...

προσωπικά αυτό το περιγράφω ως χαμηλή ηθική...

----------


## argi

Με όσα διάβασα έχω τα εξής σχόλια
α) δεν ξέρουμε πότε μπηκε με βεβαιοτητα το mod(αν δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε πότε μπήκε, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιος το έβαλε)
β) δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα αν χρησιμοποιηθηκε πότε και απο ποιον(άλλο η οπλοφορία άλλο η οπλοχρήσία)
γ) ο paravoid που αποκάλυψε το θέμα μπήκε (και το παραδεχτηκε) χρησιμοποιόντας μη-εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβασή αφού πρώτα ηθελημένα παρακαμψε μέτρα ελέγχου πρόσβασής...

αν τα 3 πήγαιναν ποτέ στην δικαιοσύνη μάντεψε ποιο θα καταδικαζόταν... α,β) απαλλαγή λόγω αμφιβολιών... και ευθύνες για αμέλεια
γ) σίγουρη καταδίκη αφού το παραδέχτηκε δημοσίως και υπότροπος γιατί το έκανε κατ' εξακολούθηση = κανένα ελαφρυντικό...

Βεβαια στις τηλεδίκες ο κόσμος καταδικάζεται ερήμην, χωρίς αναμφισβητητα στοιχεία, και χωρίς το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας... Μάλλον γιατί η τηλεδικαιοσύνη είναι πιο γρήγορη και πιο ανώδυνη...

Ζήτω η Δημοκρατία που κατά καιρούς ευαγγελιζόμαστε... Και είναι τόσο άξια που πρέπει να την θαυμάζουμε...

Τελικά νομίζω πως η αμφισβήτηση οποιουδήποτε θεσμού είναι αυτή που κινεί τα πάντα...

Καληνύχτα,

@rg!

PS... ακόμα περιμένω τις εξηγήσεις των admins... και θα περιμένω ένα ευλογο χρονικό διάστημα... αλλά θέλω να πιστευω ότι δεν έχασα την κοινή λογική...

----------


## pantdimi

::  καποια πραγματα ειναι αυτονοητα εκτος αν λεγεται το αντιθετο...............αν υπουλα κουκουλωνεται κατι δεν παει καλα.....  :: 
argi δινεις ενα χρωμα προσωπικης κοντρας με τον paravoid στην συζητηση που δεν ταιριαζει τωρα....
δηλαδη ο συζηγος φταιει που παρακολουθησε την γυναικα του και βρηκε οτι τον κερατωνει ή η ...... που του τα φοραει??  ::

----------


## codeoner

καλα, δεν ξερατε τις δυνατοτητες ενος αδμιν?τωρα τις μαθατε?
δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης τροπος επικοινωνιας...ακομα και face to face να ειναι, μπορει να καταγραφει καποιος απο την απεναντι ταρατσα...απλα, το θεμα ειναι να μη σβηνονται σημαντικες πληροφοριες που καποιος μπορει να κραταει στα εισερχομενα του σαν notebook, απο κει και περα, το τι λεγεται μεσω ΠΜ ειναι ευθυνη του καθενος.και τα e-mail μεσω awmn διαβαζονται, να το ξερετε, μην κανετε μετα παλι τους ανηξερους...

κουτσομποληδες ενωθειτε!!!  ::

----------


## pantdimi

> καλα, δεν ξερατε τις δυνατοτητες ενος αδμιν?τωρα τις μαθατε?
> δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης τροπος επικοινωνιας...ακομα και face to face να ειναι, μπορει να καταγραφει καποιος απο την απεναντι ταρατσα...απλα, το θεμα ειναι να μη σβηνονται σημαντικες πληροφοριες που καποιος μπορει να κραταει στα εισερχομενα του σαν notebook, απο κει και περα, το τι λεγεται μεσω ΠΜ ειναι ευθυνη του καθενος.και τα e-mail μεσω awmn διαβαζονται, να το ξερετε, μην κανετε μετα παλι τους ανηξερους...
> 
> κουτσομποληδες ενωθειτε!!!


αρα ενταξει συμφωνουμε το δεχομαστε και παμε για αλλα?

----------


## argi

> καποια πραγματα ειναι αυτονοητα εκτος αν λεγεται το αντιθετο...............αν υπουλα κουκουλωνεται κατι δεν παει καλα..... 
> argi δινεις ενα χρωμα προσωπικης κοντρας με τον paravoid στην συζητηση που δεν ταιριαζει τωρα....
> δηλαδη ο συζηγος φταιει που παρακολουθησε την γυναικα του και βρηκε οτι τον κερατωνει ή η ...... που του τα φοραει??


Αν ο σύζηγος κάνει διάρρηξη για να αποδείξει ότι τον κερατώνει η συζηγός ναι...

Όπως επεσήμανε και κάποιος όχι πολυ καιρό πριν... ενώ η μοιχεία δεν ειναι ποινικό αδικημα η διάρρηξη ΕΙΝΑΙ...

Δεν είναι προσωπικό το ζήτημα αλλά δεν δέχομαι την ηρωοποίηση της τηλε-δικαιοσύνης και του Εισαγγελάτου... είχα ενοχληθεί πέρισυ και το βρίσκω επίσης ενοχλητικό στο όνομα της κόντρας με το σύλλογο να χάνουμε την κοινή λογική ... ότι αυτό που έκανε ο paravoid είναι ηθελημενη παραβίαση του server και δημοσιευσε απόρρητες επικοινωνιες... Αν στους άλλους καταλογίζει πιθανή πρόθεση και ευκαιρία, αυτός το έκανε πράξη και περηφανευεται για αυτό κιολας... 

Για να μην σχολιάζουμε το γεγονός ότι επι της ουσίας "κομίζει γλάυκας είς Αθήνας..."

Λυπάμαι αλλά νομίζω ότι μπλεκεται ο θαυμασμός για τις τεχνικές γνώσεις με την ηθική της πράξης του... Τελειώς διαφορα πράγματα...

Και βέβαια αν το θέμα ήταν η ουσία υπήρχαν πολλοί διαφορετικοί τρόποι για να το παρουσιάσει... Από όλους τους τρόπους επιλέχθηκε ο τρόπος που συνδυαζει προβολή του "εισαγγελέα" και πρόκληση στην κοινοτητα...

Μια χαρά τα κατάφερε...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pantdimi
> 
>  καποια πραγματα ειναι αυτονοητα εκτος αν λεγεται το αντιθετο...............αν υπουλα κουκουλωνεται κατι δεν παει καλα..... 
> argi δινεις ενα χρωμα προσωπικης κοντρας με τον paravoid στην συζητηση που δεν ταιριαζει τωρα....
> δηλαδη ο συζηγος φταιει που παρακολουθησε την γυναικα του και βρηκε οτι τον κερατωνει ή η ...... που του τα φοραει?? 
> 
> 
> Αν ο σύζηγος κάνει διάρρηξη για να αποδείξει ότι τον κερατώνει η συζηγός ναι...
> 
> ...


Ελα ρε Αργύρη, σοβαρέψου....

Μην προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις το θέμα και να υποβαθμίσης την υποκλοπή...

Να τιμωρηθεί ο Paravoid με 1 μήνα διαγραφή από τον σύλλογο, και 2 χρόνια οι admins....  ::  


Aργύρη βλέπεις το δέντρο και όχι το δάσος σε σημείο προκλητικό για τον άλλο.....

----------


## pantdimi

δεν μιλαω ποινικα ποιος φταει δεν δικαζουμε κανεναν...τουλαχιστον ακομα...με την κοινη λογικη ομως οταν κανει την διαρρηξη ο συζηγος και τους πιασει στα πρασα η...κοπελια θα ειναι στην δυσκολη θεση οχι ο συζηγος!!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Δηλαδή αργκι, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η αποδεδειγμένη πρόθεση συστηματικής παρακολούθησης των pm, και η αποδοχή αυτής (ώστε να παραμείνει το mod)...

Σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο αν έχεις αποδείξεις για το ποιος συγκεκριμένα την έκανε(!)(!)  ::   ::  


Ναι οκ, μαζί σου και για τις αποδείξεις... αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή?? Όλα καλα??

----------


## NetTraptor

όχι άλλη μπούρδα... 

Στην πυρά όλοι ... αν ήμασταν τόσο σοβαροφανείς όλοι θα είχατε πάρει πόδι από εδώ πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί...

Πρώτοι και καλύτεροι θα ήταν τα εξιλαστήρια θύματα (έχουν ευθύνες άρα στοχέυοντε εύκολα... είναι active δημιουργικοί και με τάσεις βλακείας)... mods, admins, pravoid, ΔΣ πρώην νυν αμήν... και άλλα πολλά καλά παιδάκια ....

Ασόβαροι δεν είσαστε (τεχνικό forum σου λέει ... και κουραφέξαλα μαντολες) ... εεε ασοβαροι admin, mods, paravoids κτλ σας αξίζουν και σας αντιπροσωπεύουν... 

Ολα στα πλαίσια του hobby, του free, open, link, χάχανο, χαβαλέ, καφέ και μπριζόλα...

Μην περιμένετε πολλά, όλα σε αυτή την ζωή είναι μια αλυσίδα... αυτοί (οι κάθε αυτοί, κάθε φορά) είναι εσείς... νιώστε...  ::   ::   ::  

Το παρακάνετε με την πρώτη αφορμή... 

Κάποιος είδε μια βλακεία mod (ίσως να το βάλανε και 2 χρόνια πριν... αυτό που το πας ποιοι ήταν τότε... τα patch για το phpbb δεν αφαιρούν παλιά mods)... την έβαλε να δει... τι να δει μια μπούρδα και μισή ότι και να είδε...
ένας άλλος admin ή paravoid πάτησε το delete... lol... έλεος... επίδειξη βλακείας ή επίδειξη μ.... ή επίδειξη κλειδιών...
Τελικά κάποιος "κάρφωσε" τους κολλητούς (μα πολύ κολλητούς) του με μια και καλά φανταστική ανακάλυψη ... wow.... τι λες τώρα... πο πο  ::  
Και μετά βγήκαν οι δήθεν σοβαροί να κράξουν τους άλλους ασόβαρους (τα έχουμε δει και τα δικά σας καραγκιοζιλίκια)... μην βάλουμε και τους 10 20 άσχετους που ούτε ο περιπτεράς στο awmn δεν τους ξέρει... έχουμε δει κανέναν στον σύλλογο? έχει κάποια υπηρεσία? έχει έρθει σε meeting? τρέχει? ... τι είναι who ...? καλέ??? ποιος είναι αυτός?

Γουστάρετε όλοι τον χαβαλο... μαζί σας... σοβαρεύεστε... σοβαρεύετε και το πράμα μετά... 

Αι νυχτιάτικο... έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε. Περισσότερο με ενόχλησε ο paravoid Που για δεύτερη φορά ξεβρακώνει τους φίλους του για "τίποτα" το οποίο δεν ξέρουμε ότι γινόταν έτσι και αλλιώς. Ποιος σε διόρισε ρε φίλε εσένα ξεβρακωτή του AWMN και της περιούσιας του συλλόγου?

Καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάτε... τα PM μου δικά σας... εσείς τι είχατε να κρύψετε... κανένα τηλεφωνακι, καμιά μπάζα σε υλικό, κανένα κουτσομπολιό... τα 50 pm και mail για παραπομπές στην πειθαρχική που δεν έχετε το θάρρος να τα λύσετε face to face σε cafe και ταβέρνες (ζαλίζεται και τα μπαγλαμαδακια των παιδιών που τώρα ποια έχουν γυναίκες και παιδια)? σιγά το πράμα... I read your mail... 

Cirrus πάρε μου και εμένα ένα μπλουζάκι...  ::  

πάρτε το χαμπάρι... και εγώ μπορώ να διαβάσω Mail και pm Και τα πάντα στις υπηρεσίες μου... και όλοι στις δικές τους... so f what... ένας κόπανος έβαλε ένα mod και διάβασε 2-3 Pm παραπάνω από δικά του γρήγορα και εύκολα... και να το έκανε στην βάση πια η διαφορά για πλάκα γινετε..... αν ντρέπεστε για τα pm σας μάλλον δεν φταίει το mod ... γιατί μάλλον αυτό υποπτεύομαι... 

ήθη και βλακείες στον παράδεισο του παραλόγου, του ότι να ναι, της δημιουργίας και του χαβαλέ... καλή φάση...

Κατι ποιο σοβαρό δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε να ασχοληθούμε? .. αλλά καλό είναι και αυτό πλάκα έχει...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Το ότι οι administrators μπορούν να διαβάζουν τα PM είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Απορρώ γιατί κάνετε έτσι... Γράφει πουθενά στο disclaimer ότι απαγορευεται οι admins να διβάζουν τα PM;


Δουλευόμαστε τώρα;;; Λίγη τσίπα!  ::   ::   :: 



> Νομικά ζητήματα
> 
> *ζ) Η παρενόχληση με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο της ιδιωτικής ζωής και των ατομικών και κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων άλλων χρηστών (όπως η συλλογή ή/ και αποθήκευση προσωπικών δεδομένων άλλων χρηστών).*

----------


## koki

1. Nettraptor ρε μάγκα, κράτα και καμιά πισινή. Οκ εμπιστεύεσαι τους φίλους σου, αλλά ξέρεις, μπορεί να μην είναι και έτσι απλά που τα λες  :: 

2. bedazzled σιδεριά (==βλακ χούμορ) ήταν

----------


## pantdimi

> έχουμε δει κανέναν στον σύλλογο?


ειναι καποιο κριτιριο awmnφροσυνης??

καταταλλα δεν εχεις αδικο παντως....  ::

----------


## argi

> Δηλαδή αργκι, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η αποδεδειγμένη πρόθεση συστηματικής παρακολούθησης των pm, και η αποδοχή αυτής (ώστε να παραμείνει το mod)...
> 
> Σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο αν έχεις αποδείξεις για το ποιος συγκεκριμένα την έκανε(!)(!)   
> 
> 
> Ναι οκ, μαζί σου και για τις αποδείξεις... αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή?? Όλα καλα??


ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ... στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο *δεν καταδικάζουμε προθέσεις αλλά πράξεις.*.. ευτυχώς το minority report δεν έχει γίνει -ακομα- πραγματικότητα... Παρεπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία απέχουν πάρα πολύ από τις αποδείξεις...

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> έχουμε δει κανέναν στον σύλλογο?
> 
> 
> ειναι καποιο κριτιριο awmnφροσυνης??
> 
> καταταλλα δεν εχεις αδικο παντως....


Το σύνολο αυτών που είπα είναι όχι απαραίτητα ο σύλλογος. όποιος δεν τον γουστάρει δεν έρχεται... και εγώ άργησα πολύ... καλό είναι βέβαια αλλά με το ζόρι τι να κάνουμε. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι με ένα τσαφφφ να ήμασταν όλοι εκεί.

Μην παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά όμως ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

@NetTrapptor.... βασικά δεν έχεις και άδικο απο την άποψη οτι λίγοι που θα είχαν μπροστά τους τα pm και χωρίς τρόπο να το μάθει ποτέ κανείς, δεν θα μπαίναν στον πειρασμό...

Πόσοι έχουν το κινητό της γκόμενας τους πρόχειρο, και εξασφαλισμένα χωρίς να το ξέρει, δεν ψάχνουν να δουν λες και θα ανακαλύψουν την αμερική? ...

Πάραυτα το να σου επισημαίνει κάποιος οτι, παρόλο που θα το υποπτευόσουνα, οι αρμόδιοι να διαχειριζονται τα "προσωπικά" (όσο τα κάνει το Personal απο το PM) σου δεδομένα, θέλουνε και διευκόλυνση για να τα διαβάζουνε/σκαλίζουνε καλύτερα... ε, δεν είναι και το πλέον ευχάριστο...

ps. πώς σχετίζεται το υπο συζήτηση ζήτημα με το αν οι απόψεις που ειπώνονται προέρχονται απο άτομα που γνωρίζεις face2face ή έχουν ή δεν έχουν υπηρεσίες? ... σου διέφυγε και το αν είναι "οικονωμικώς εν τάξει"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγώ έχω να πω ένα μπράβο στου admins, που χρησιμοποίησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod για troubleshooting παρόλους του κινδύνους να αποκαλυφθούν, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν σε εμάς του χρήστες μία υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσία forum.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ έχω να πω ένα μπράβο στου admins, που χρησιμοποίησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod για troubleshooting παρόλους του κινδύνους να αποκαλυφθούν, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν σε εμάς του χρήστες μία υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσία forum.


I love you  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ... στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο *δεν καταδικάζουμε προθέσεις αλλά πράξεις.*.. ευτυχώς το minority report δεν έχει γίνει -ακομα- πραγματικότητα... Παρεπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία απέχουν πάρα πολύ από τις αποδείξεις...
> 
> @rg!


φαντάζομαι στον κόσμο αυτόν που αναφέρεσαι, θα βρισκόταν ο κατάλληλος δικηγόρος να υποστηρίξει ότι όντας admin θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν, και αφού ξεραν και δεν κάναν μπλα μπλα μπλα....

και η σχέση ποια είναι ξανα με το θέμα μας?!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εγώ έχω να πω ένα μπράβο στου admins, που χρησιμοποίησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod για troubleshooting παρόλους του κινδύνους να αποκαλυφθούν, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν σε εμάς του χρήστες μία υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσία forum.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> 2. bedazzled σιδεριά (==βλακ χούμορ) ήταν





> Εγώ έχω να πω ένα μπράβο στου admins, που χρησιμοποίησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod για troubleshooting παρόλους του κινδύνους να αποκαλυφθούν, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν σε εμάς του χρήστες μία υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσία forum.


ΟΚ, στο προηγούμενο δεν φαινόταν ότι έκανες πλάκα, βάζε κι εσύ κανά smiley, παρεξηγιέται εύκολα ο γραπτός λόγος.  :: 

@NetTraptor
Κατ' αρχήν τσουβαλιάζεις ΠΟΛΥ...
Κατά τα άλλα ούτε εγώ έχω top secret PMs στο forum, αλλά:
1) Είναι το ηθικό/νομικό μέρος της υπόθεσης.
2) Δεν είναι υποκρισία να σβήνονται τα τηλέφωνα σε posts για λόγους "προστασίας" του χρήστη και τα PMs να είναι φόρα παρτίδα;

----------


## NetTraptor

> ps. πώς σχετίζεται το υπο συζήτηση ζήτημα με το αν οι απόψεις που ειπώνονται προέρχονται απο άτομα που γνωρίζεις face2face ή έχουν ή δεν έχουν υπηρεσίες? ... σου διέφυγε και το αν είναι "οικονωμικώς εν τάξει"


Το ξέρεις αυτό που λέει _μίλησαν όλοι μίλησαν και οι ....._ καπως ετσι μου ακούγονται αυτοί.

Σιωπηλοί (νεουδια και μη) παραλήπτες υπηρεσίας και μόχθου άλλων σε πολλά επίπεδα που όταν βρουν μια καλή ευκαιρία (μπούρδα δηλαδή όχι κάτι επιστημονικό συνήθως) πετάγονται στο τσακ μπαμ σαν τις πριτσες... 

Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξέρουμε ότι είναι ζωντανοί και υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα... μας παίρνει το άρωμα και ο απόηχος... 

Γεμάτοι σχόλια ιδέες και άλλα ευτράπελα χωρίς να έχουν διανύσει ούτε ένα km για το κοινό καλό... θα το ξέραμε αλλωστε

Πως νομίζεις ότι ακούγεται σε μερικούς? όχι και τόσο καλά... Μην κοιτάς που δεν μιλάει ο κόσμος... κάπου εκεί το πάω...

Και επειδή έχω κάνει μερικά km ακόμα και για αυτό εδώ τον server (ελάχιστα σε σχέση με τους admin) ... δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο το ξεβράκωμα για κάτι προφανές ή από άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω με κανένα τρόπο μέσα εδώ...

ίσως και να είμαι λάθος... λες? μπααααααα γιατί όταν χρειάζεται δουλειά και πρόοδο οι περισσότεροι μένουν στην φάση του αποδέκτη και του σχολιαστή... πόσο μάλλον ακόμα όταν δεν έχουν κάνει τα απαραίτητα χιλιόμετρα για το στρώσιμο...

όλους σας αγαπάμε και σας θελουμε... αλλά όμορφα και συνετά  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ... στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο *δεν καταδικάζουμε προθέσεις αλλά πράξεις.*.. ευτυχώς το minority report δεν έχει γίνει -ακομα- πραγματικότητα... Παρεπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία απέχουν πάρα πολύ από τις αποδείξεις...
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> φαντάζομαι στον κόσμο αυτόν που αναφέρεσαι, θα βρισκόταν ο κατάλληλος δικηγόρος να υποστηρίξει ότι όντας admin θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν, και αφού ξεραν και δεν κάναν μπλα μπλα μπλα....
> 
> και η σχέση ποια είναι ξανα με το θέμα μας?!


Εγώ δεν είδα καμία "αποδεδειγμένη πρόθεση" και βεβαια δεν θα καταδίκαζα ποτε κανενα για την "αποδεδειγμένη πρόθεση" αλλά για την αποδεδειγμενη *πράξη*. Και δυστυχώς στην ιστορία μόνο μια είναι αποδεδειγμένη πράξη...

Αναφορικα με τον δικηγορο που λες, μίλησα παραπάνω για αμελεια... στην χειροτερη περιπτωση... αν οχι απαλλαγή λόγω αμφιβολιών... Βάσει των στοιχείων πάντα...

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

```
JollyRoger
Κουτσομουρα
Εγγραφή: 04 Ιούν 2006
```



```
NetTraptor
Ξιφιας
Εγγραφή: 29 Ιούλ 2004
```

Jolly νέοπα, τολμάς με 2 χρόνια διαφορά να αντιμιλάς;

----------


## JollyRoger

> ```
> JollyRoger
> Κουτσομουρα
> Εγγραφή: 04 Ιούν 2006
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


20 μέρες φυλακή χαλαρα!  ::   :: 

προοοοοοοοοοοσ.. ΧΗΗΗ!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ```
> JollyRoger
> Κουτσομουρα
> Εγγραφή: 04 Ιούν 2006
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Δεν μιλάω για τον συγκεκριμένο ... αναδεύεις.... τα μάλα... γενική παρατήρηση είναι... 
βέβαια τώρα που το λες... ουρτ... ζαγαρ molly joly  ::   ::   ::  

Έγινα και ξιφίας τρομάρα μου... τώρα το είδα... 

από την άλλη αν ο Acy σε αφήνει να τα χώσεις ... πάω πάσο... κάτι θα ξέρει αυτος ... αλλιώς rip και ουρτ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> JollyRoger
> Κουτσομουρα
> Εγγραφή: 04 Ιούν 2006
> ```
> ...


Μιχάλη  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nodas

Εγώ το είχα κόψει το άθλημα εδώ και ένα χρόνο+++ με το Forum(από ένα Url_link φίλου μπήκα έτσι να δω τι παίζει) και κάτι πεταχτουρες (του ζωικού βασιλιου) ακόμα πληκτρολογούν τις ιδιες @@@@@ τα ίδια Flame τα ίδια Nick, η πολύ ειδημοσύνη και η περηφάνια σας έχει βαρέσει στην φτερούγα έχει μαλλιάσει το Πληκτρολόγιο σας (Μεγαλη ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ να έχεις μαλλιασμένο πληκτρολόγιο)

ΑΝ περιορίσουμε - κόψουμε το Post σε 40 Άτομα το AWMN_FORUM θα γινει forum

ΤΟ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ EΛΕΟΣ κατραπακιές από users κατραπακιές απο mods κατραπακιές από admins 

έλεος με τους καθημερινούς μαϊντανούς όπου βρουν πεταγονται

και γω μαϊντανός είμαι γιατί εδώ μόνο οι μαϊντανοί έχουν λόγο

άντε καληνύχτα  ::

----------


## Nefalim

ειστε μαλακες παλιοχοντρελες και θελετε ΜΟΛΟΤΟΦ στο τρυπιδι σας το συφιλιασμενο. 

συγνωμη αν παρεβηκα καπιον απο τους κανονες του φορουμ.

γαμω τον αντιχριστο μου παλι μαλακια εκανα  :: 

Moderated::Mick Flemm::ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Α και μια απόδειξη της θεωρίας συνωμοσίας μου είναι ότι πατώντας καταλάθος το κουμπάκι που έσβησε τα pm θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει (από ότι φαίνεται από τα screenshot) κάτι στα logs. Εδώ δεν υπήρχε που σημαίνει ότι τα logs είχαν πειραχθεί (σβήνοντας κάθε ίχνος παραβίασης).
> 
> Άρα η θεωρία συνομοσίας πλέον είναι:
> 
> Σε ανύποπτο χρόνο μπαίνει το περιβόητο feature. Μόνο του ή σε κάποιο πακέτο (και αν χρησιμοποιούταν για κάποιο σκοπό) αναμένεται να απαντηθεί.
> 
> Ο paravoid σε συνομιλία του με τον άγνωστο Χ ταράζεται όταν ακούει ( το θέμα με την τούρτα ήταν τυχαίο. Εκμεταλεύτηκες το xyz πρόβλημα (ssh keys or whatever) αλλά τώρα το forum είναι ασφαλές). Ως άνθρωπος που απαντά με έργα γυρίζει σπίτι και αρπάζει το laptop.
> 
> Μπαίνει στην βάση, κάνει μια βόλτα και πέφτει στο κουμπάκι διαγραφή εξερχόμενων. Μμμμ ότι πρέπει για να αποδείξουμε ότι το forum μπάζει.
> ...


Είπα τον έχω τον paravoid για ξερόλα, επιδειξιομανή κλπ *αλλά όχι για ανήθικο άτομο*. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έκανε ποτέ τέτοια ζημιά στο forum για να το παίξει κάποιος. Ας μην πετάμε τόσο χοντρές σπόντες παιδιά, περιμένετε να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις και μην το κάνετε εδωμέσα λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είναι μεγάλη κατάντια.  ::

----------


## thalexan

Λοιπόν δεν είμαι μέλος του Συλλόγου δε μπορώ και ούτε σκοπεύω να ψηφίσω, οπότε μπορώ να πω ένα αμερόληπτο:

"Κάτω τα χέρια από τα pm μας"

Δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για την ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων τρίτων (είναι θέμα που μπορεί να αποκτήσει και *νομικές* προεκτάσεις) και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν ακολουθείται αυτή η πρακτική.

Αν τα μηνύματά μας παρακολουθούνται (κοινώς μας κάνουν τα pm m) τουλάχιστον ας αλλάξει το button σε "send message" για να μη δουλευόμαστε.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Α και μια απόδειξη της θεωρίας συνωμοσίας μου είναι ότι πατώντας καταλάθος το κουμπάκι που έσβησε τα pm θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει (από ότι φαίνεται από τα screenshot) κάτι στα logs. Εδώ δεν υπήρχε που σημαίνει ότι τα logs είχαν πειραχθεί (σβήνοντας κάθε ίχνος παραβίασης).
> 
> Άρα η θεωρία συνομοσίας πλέον είναι:
> 
> Σε ανύποπτο χρόνο μπαίνει το περιβόητο feature. Μόνο του ή σε κάποιο πακέτο (και αν χρησιμοποιούταν για κάποιο σκοπό) αναμένεται να απαντηθεί.
> 
> Ο paravoid σε συνομιλία του με τον άγνωστο Χ ταράζεται όταν ακούει ( το θέμα με την τούρτα ήταν τυχαίο. Εκμεταλεύτηκες το xyz πρόβλημα (ssh keys or whatever) αλλά τώρα το forum είναι ασφαλές). Ως άνθρωπος που απαντά με έργα γυρίζει σπίτι και αρπάζει το laptop.
> 
> Μπαίνει στην βάση, κάνει μια βόλτα και πέφτει στο κουμπάκι διαγραφή εξερχόμενων. Μμμμ ότι πρέπει για να αποδείξουμε ότι το forum μπάζει.
> ...


Είπα τον έχω τον paravoid για ξερόλα, επιδειξιομανή κλπ *αλλά όχι για ανήθικο άτομο*. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έκανε ποτέ τέτοια ζημιά στο forum για να το παίξει κάποιος. Ας μην πετάμε τόσο χοντρές σπόντες παιδιά, περιμένετε να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις και μην το κάνετε εδωμέσα λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είναι μεγάλη κατάντια.  :: [/quote:34a5e]

Σιγά την ζημιά. Τα απεσταλμένα υπάρχουν στο inbox του παραλήπτη.

----------


## acoul

> εγώ βρίσκω οτι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν άτομα χαμηλού ήθους


+++++++++++++++

ένα μέγα πρόβλημα των εποχών που ζούμε ...

μετά από 9 σελίδες ούτε μία (1) δήλωση από το Δ.Σ. ... πολύ σοβαρά έχουμε δει τους όποιους ρόλους μας για χόμπι μου φαίνεται ... ούτε λευκός οίκος να ήμασταν !!

----------


## Sam_GR

Οσο κάποιοι δεν κάνουν μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση επιβαρύνουν την θέση τους.Το θέμα είναι σημαντικό δεν πρέπει να περάσει στο ντούκου.

----------


## socrates

Περιμένω να ακούσω όλες τις πλευρές...

Δυστυχώς με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα καταδικάζω την χρήση και ύπαρξη του συγκεκριμένου mod... δεν βλέπω που εξυπηρετεί (ασφάλεια? - μια *καλή* εξήγηση τουλάχιστον χρειάζεται από τους admins πάνω στο θέμα). Επίσης δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει χειρότερη στιγμή, και συμφωνώ ότι τουλάχιστον ο χρόνος που έγινε η ανακοίνωση είναι ύποπτος αφού από ότι φαίνεται ήταν γνωστό από πιο παλιά.

*Η εμπιστοσύνη είναι άτιμο πράγμα...*

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά ζορίστηκα αλλά τελικά την βρήκα νομίζω την ευχάριστη οπτική γωνία. 

Τα στοιχεία μας ήταν τα εξής:

Ο Φαίδωνας είναι λαμπρός νέος. Σύγχρονη γενιά ανθρώπου, φοράει τελευταίο πυρήνα με όλα τα καλά και τα κακά που έχει αυτό.

Ο Σπύρος, είναι ο άνθρωπος με τον πιο σταθερό ρυθμό, ο Δημήτρης είναι χαμηλών τόνων, ο Κώστας είναι δραστήριος, και ο Γιάννης είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

Ο Φαίδωνας και τα άλλα παιδιά, είναι στον σύλλογο, την προσπάθεια οργανωμένης λειτουργίας κλπ. Κάνουμε εκλογές στον σύλλογο σύντομα, και είναι σημαντικό να υπάρχει πολυφωνία.

Πολυφωνία έχουμε, κυρίως γιατί έχουμε τον Δαμιανό που είναι σαν να μιλάνε 30, αλλά και τον Παναγιώτη, που μπορεί να υποδυθεί με την ίδια άνεση τον Βασιλάκη με τα βερνίκια, ή τον φρέντη με της λεύκες, το Στέλλα κρατάω μαχαίρι όταν το λέει τρέμεις, αλλά θέλαμε κάτι νέο, όλα τα άλλα κανάλια έχουν κάτι καινοτομικό κάνει.

Η εμπειρία όμως όλων όσων εμπλέκονται, καθώς και άλλων σημαντικών προσωπικοτήτων, και η αυξημένη διορατικότητα-διάυγεια-ανιδιοτέλεια και άλλα αντίστοιχα που μας χαρακτηρίζουν, είναι η πραγματική αιτία της παράστασης που παρακολουθείτε. 

Μπαίνοντας δυναμικά στην σύγχρονη εποχή αλλάζουμε το σκέψου με το νιώσε χωρίς να μας πειράζει που είμαστε 35άριδες και προσκαλούμε τον κόσμο να μας ακολουθήσει στον ανανεωμένο με νέα ίδια θέματα, νέα πρόσωπα από τα παλιά και νέα επεισόδια αυθεντικές ρέπλικες περασμένων. 

Ευχαριστούμε την Διαλεκτή που βοηθά στο έργο με την ψηφοφορία στο ανοικτό φορουμ, την στηρίζουμε και ευχόμαστε κάθε επιτυχία στην νέα σαιζόν, ενημερώνουμε δε το κοινό ότι με ελάχιστη συνδρομή θα μπορείτε με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού να επηρεάσετε δραστικά την πορεία του θέματος αυτού, καθώς και πολλών άλλων, στο νέο θέμα που άνοιξαν οι 30Δαμιανοί στο συνδρομητικό κανάλι. 

Άντε και καλή νιώση..

----------


## gadgetakias

Για να κάνουν δήλωση πρέπει να συζητήσουν.
Που να συζητήσουν αφού φοβούνται μην βγουν screenshots και από αυτή την συζήτηση..

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το κουράσαμε. Ας βγάλουν τα παιδιά μία ανακοίνωση, κάποιοι θα τους πιστέψουν, κάποιοι όχι, και οι γνωστοί θα αρχίσουν για 3-4 μέρες τις κορώνες.
Και το ερώτημα παραμένει. Πότε θα φάμε πίτα;

----------


## acoul

Σωτήρη έχεις ταλέντο, νομίζω ότι το ξέρεις, επαληθεύω λοιπόν, με το ανάγνωσμα σε φαντάστηκα δίπλα στον Μαρκουλάκη, δεν ειρωνεύομαι, και θα ήθελα να βιώσω μια τέτοια κατάσταση ... κρίμα που δεν θα με πάρεις στα σοβαρά, εδώ εγώ δεν με παίρνω ...

----------


## Mixos

Ακόμα περιμένουμε μια απάντηση ή έστω μια καλή δικαιολογία......  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά περιμένετε, από χθες το απόγευμα που έγινε η όλη ιστορία χρειάζεται λίγος χρόνος...

----------


## maxfuels

Παιδιά μήπως ξερει κανείς πως λέγετε το νέο Maxi Single της Βέρας Λάμπρου ; Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω ουτε τον τίτλο του Cd θα παρακαλούσα τον χάκερ ... Παραβοιντ να ρίξει ενα σκριν σοτ μεσα στο φόρουμ...  ::  Επίσης επειδη δεν γνωρίζω καλά αγγλικά θα παρακαλούσα να βγαλει ενα τουτοριαλ για το πως χακάρουμε την πι ετσ πι μπι μπι... για εμας τα νιουμπια. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων για την εξυπηρέτηση  ::

----------


## freenet

Τηλεφωνικές υποκλοπές, κάμερες στους δρόμους, διαρκής επιτήρηση και έλεγχος. Και στον μικρόκοσμο μας, στο awmn, αυτή τη κατεύθυνση την υλοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο mod. 
Τα ερωτήματα μου είναι τα εξής...

1. Αμφισβητείται το γεγονός ότι αυτό το mod υπάρχει εγκατεστημένο ?

2. Ποια η χρησιμότητα αυτού του mod? Έχει χρησιμότητα για troubleshooting ή είναι καθαρά για διευκόλυνση της ανάγνωσης των pms?

3. Πότε εγκαταστάθηκε και με ποια λογική (το ΔΣ και οι admin νομίζω ότι πρέπει να απαντήσουν σε αυτό το ερώτημα).

4. Τι διασφαλίζει τους χρήστες της υπηρεσίας του φόρουμ από την ανάγνωση,ελέγχο των προσωπικών τους δεδομένων.Και δεν αναφέρομαι στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις αλλά στα προσωπικά μηνύματα προφανώς.

Πριν καιρό είχε ανακινηθεί το ίδιο θέμα με την δηλωμένη πρόθεση κομβούχου να κάνει sniffing, αμφέβαλλε κανείς τότε ή σήμερα ότι αυτό είναι καταστροφικό για το δίκτυο? Τότε το θέμα αυτό πέρασε με τις γκρίνιες ορισμένων από εμάς και την προστασία του κομβούχου. 
Το αναφέρω αυτό το σκηνικό για να σας θυμίσω ότι θέματα τέτοια ανακινούνται εδώ και καιρό, μήπως δεν έχετε ακούσει όλοι σας ότι υπάρχουν κομβούχοι που από περιέργεια ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο λόγο μπορεί να κάνουν sniffing? 
Τώρα, "θεσμικά" πλέον ανακαλύπτουμε με την βοήθεια του paravoid ότι ίσως υπάρχει ένα εργαλείο που βοηθάει κάποιους να διαβάζουν τα προσωπικά μηνύματα άλλων χρηστών. Και μόνο του ως γεγονός εφόσον επιβεβαιωθεί από το ΔΣ ή τους admin είναι καταστροφικό για το δίκτυο και τους χρήστες. Καταντήσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο να κατασκοπεύουμε ο ένας τον άλλον ενόψει ίσως εκλογών? 
Και δεν χρειάζεται κανείς "χαρτιά νομιμοφροσύνης και πίστης στο awmn" από καμιά "παλιά καραβάνα" για να μπορούμε να αναρωτιόμαστε για το θέμα. Κι άλλοι τρέχουνε για το δίκτυο και στήνουνε λινκ αλλά δεν το κάνουνε και σημαία. 
Το θέμα είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρό και εγείρει ερωτήματα. Και το θέμα ΔΕΝ είναι αν μέσω pm στέλνουμε ή όχι σημαντικά προσωπικά δεδομένα, δεν είμαστε εν δυνάμει ένοχοι για να διαβάζονται σωρηδόν τα μηνύματα μας. Ακόμα κι αν στέλνω pm για αγορά εξοπλισμού αυτό δεν επιθυμώ να το ξέρει κανείς άλλος, είναι νομίζω δεδομένο.
Και επειδή αμφισβητείται το αν έγινε με νομότυπο τρόπο αυτή η αποκάλυψη, θυμάμαι ένα σύνθημα που λέει " όσο ψηλώνουν οι φράκτες τόσο περισσότερο θα βελτιώνονται και οι άλτες"...Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι άλτες για να μαθαίνουμε και τι γίνεται από την άλλη μεριά του φράκτη που δεν βλέπουμε...

----------


## dti

> Η ύπαρξη Mod για να διαβάζονται πιο εύκολα τα μηνύματα μας, σημαίνει ότι απλά τα διαβάζανε, και δεν θέλανε να κουράζονται κιόλας. Αν δεν θέλανε να τα διαβάζουνε, απλά δεν θα είχαν βάλει το Mod.
> 
> Το σκάνδαλο δεν είναι το ψέμα που προσπάθησαν να το καλύψουν μετά, είναι η ίδια η πράξη. Η παραβίαση του απορρήτου των μηνυμάτων μας, πράξη με ποινικές μάλιστα ευθύνες.
> 
> Το ότι πολλοί από εμάς δεν τους εμπιστευόντουσαν γιατί υποψιαζόντουσαν ότι μπορεί να το κάνουν, ή ότι πολλοί από εμάς ξέρουν ότι το σύστημα είναι τρύπιο οπότε δεν λένε τίποτα το σημαντικό, δεν αλλάζει το βάρος της πράξης.
> 
> Το φόρουμ το διαχειρίζεται ο σύλλογος και φέρει ευθύνη γι' αυτό. Μας είχαν πρήξει στο παρελθόν για τον έλεγχο, και τις ευθύνες, καθώς και για το ότι ο σύλλογος ως κάτι ομαδικό είναι εχέμυθος, με τις διαδικασίες τους, την πειθαρχική τους, τις εκλογές τους, και ένα σωρό άλλα...
> 
> Τώρα φάνηκε ότι οι admins δεν είναι άνθρωποι εμπιστοσύνης, μπορεί να είναι φίλοι μας, μπορεί να είναι εργατικοί, μπορεί να είναι και καλοί τεχνικοί, αλλά δεν είναι έμπιστοι.
> ...


papashark*+++*

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά περιμένετε, από χθες το απόγευμα που έγινε η όλη ιστορία χρειάζεται λίγος χρόνος...


Σωστά, γιατί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που προέτρεξαν οι admins, εκτέθηκαν...  ::   ::   ::  
Καθαρός ουρανός, αστραπές δεν φοβάται...

----------


## dti

> Τηλεφωνικές υποκλοπές, κάμερες στους δρόμους, διαρκής επιτήρηση και έλεγχος. Και στον μικρόκοσμο μας, στο awmn, αυτή τη κατεύθυνση την υλοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο mod.


Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...
Στο παρελθόν του awmn "Πυρήνας", μυστικά κανάλια στο irc, "κλίκα", κλπ., κλπ.

Σε όσους δεν αρέσουν όλα αυτά και τα αποδοκιμάζουν η λύση για να φύγουν δια παντός και να επιβληθεί η διαφάνεια είναι μία: Αναλάβετε τις ευθύνες σας σαν μέλη του awmn και εκφράστε την αντίθεσή σας σ΄αυτά τα φαινόμενα, παίρνοντας μέρος στη Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου στις 11/2/2007.

----------


## enaon

> Σωτήρη έχεις ταλέντο, νομίζω ότι το ξέρεις, επαληθεύω λοιπόν, με το ανάγνωσμα σε φαντάστηκα δίπλα στον Μαρκουλάκη, δεν ειρωνεύομαι, και θα ήθελα να βιώσω μια τέτοια κατάσταση ... κρίμα που δεν θα με πάρεις στα σοβαρά, εδώ εγώ δεν με παίρνω ...


Οκ πέρνα να πάρεις το ταλέντο αν θες και μου το δίνεις μετά την ΓΣ, με τα ωραία που διαβάζω δεν θα το χρειαστώ άλλο άμεσα..

----------


## maxfuels

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά αν αλλάξει το Δ.Σ καθώς και οι mods / admins θα επέλθει κάθαρση στο φόρουμ  ::  Θα κλείσουν οι τρύπες στην phpBB και δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστεί κανένα περίεργο screenshot ;  ::   ::  Δηλαδή όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε να συμβαίνουν έχουν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό  ::   ::  Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω! Εδώ και καιρό ένα μέλος κάνει άνω κάτω ένα φόρουμ χιλιάδων μελών μια με τις Τούρτες και μια με τα Screenshots από PMs Πραγματικά απορώ γιατί δεν του ρίχνετε ένα μόνιμο *BAN* εκτός αν του έχετε δώσει το δικαίωμα να ασχολείται ο κύριος αυτός με το συγκεκριμένο ... άθλημα... οπότε και Μπράβο του! Και επειδή ίσως δεν το γνωρίζετε κάποιοι... η PhpBB Μπάζει από παντού οπότε μην ψάχνετε για έναν νέο ΗΡΩΑ ! Μην δίνετε τόση έκταση στο θέμα και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες απομακρύνετε τους ... επιδειξίες, γιατί είναι μια αρρώστια και μάλιστα κολλητική ειδικά για άτομα νεαρής ηλικίας με συμπτώματα Υπαρξιακά !

----------


## dti

Σίμο, οι τρύπες μπορεί όντως να υπάρχουν και να "βουλώνονται" χάρη στα διάφορα patches που κυκλοφορούν...
Πέρα από το "virtual" κομμάτι της υπόθεσης, υπάρχουν προεκτάσεις και στον πραγματικό κόσμο όμως... 
Κάποιοι admins έχουν κάνει κατάχρηση εξουσίας και στο παρελθόν (π.χ. achille και τιμωρήθηκε) αλλά και σχετικά πιο πρόσφατα (υβριστικά μηνύματα spirosco προς άλλα μέλη, επιθετική ειρωνεία, συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, κλπ.). 
Κάποιοι admins αλλά και το νυν Δ.Σ. έχουν παραβιάσει συστηματικά κανόνες όχι μόνο του forum και του Καταστατικού του Συλλόγου, αλλά και τους άγραφους κανόνες ηθικής...

Τίποτε όμως δεν θ΄αλλάξει όσο υπάρχουν παθητικοί χρήστες του forum και του δικτύου. Αν θέλετε ν΄αλλάξει κάτι, πάρτε την υπόθεση στα χέρια σας.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Τίποτε όμως δεν θ΄αλλάξει όσο υπάρχουν παθητικοί χρήστες του forum και του δικτύου. Αν θέλετε ν΄αλλάξει κάτι, πάρτε την υπόθεση στα χέρια σας.


Όλοι στην πυρά και σε λίγο δεν θα έχουμε υποψηφίους όχι για ΔΣ (που σε βολεύει) αλλά ούτε για admin, mods κτλ.
Εδώ μέσα 200 διαμαρτύρονται, αλλά υποψηφιότητες έχουμε 5-6 κάθε φορά. Πού είναι οι σωσίες τότε;;;

Η θέση της αντιπολίτευσης είναι πάντα πιο εύκολη.
Πρόσεξε με την εμπάθειά που έχεις με το μισό forum γιατί μπορεί να σου συμβεί και κάτι που δεν το περιμένεις. Να βγεις (λόγω έλλειψης υποψηφίων) και μετά να δούμε εσύ τι θα κάνεις και με ποιούς, που έχεις μαλώσει με τους μισούς..

----------


## Vigor



----------


## maxfuels

Ρε παιδιά μην τοποθετείστε βάση ορισμένων προσωπικών αντιπαραθέσεων σε ένα πρόβλημα που απασχολεί το σύνολο των χρηστών. Δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθώ στις αντιπαραθέσεις που έχετε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανένα αυτή την στιγμή. Αυτό που μας καίει είναι να έχουμε μια καλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ βάσει των όσων λέει το καταστατικό του Δ.Σ του Συλλόγου. Όποιος και να το έκανε αυτό και μάλιστα για 2η και 3η φορά πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί. Γιατί δηλαδή να υπάρχει τέτοια ελαστικότητα σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό ζήτημα ; Αν βγει κάποιος άλλος αύριο μεθαύριο και κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο ποια θα είναι η αντιμετώπιση του ; Σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ θα τον είχαν πετάξει δίχως δεύτερη κουβέντα και εμείς εδώ το κάνουμε Μεσανατολικό, αναζητώντας αιτίες και αφορμές μέσα από τον Σύλλογο. Τα του Συλλόγου μπορούν να ληφθούν στα υπόψη την ώρα των Αρχαιρεσιών για την ανάδειξη νέου Δ.Σ τότε που το κάθε εγγεγραμμένο μέλος θα πάει να ψηφίσει.

----------


## simfun

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο καθένας. Το τι έχει γίνει όμως το έχουμε καταλάβει όλοι και σίγουρα μας ενδιαφέρει. Ας βγουν οι υπεύθυνοι ανοιχτά να μιλήσουν επιτέλους. Ή μήπως πρέπει να βρεθούν πρώτα "έξυπνες" δικαιολογίες  ::

----------


## alg0

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ τον οποιονδήποτε μου δείχνει στοιχεία που δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει πως τα πήρε εκ του πονηρού...
> 
> Βεβαια χρειαζεται να ελεγχεται η εξουσία και βεβαια πρέπει να γίνει θεμα ή να διευκρινιστεί τι έχει γίνει...
> 
> Αλλά δεν πιστευω ότι ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα...


Αν ειχε υποψιες κάποιος οτι ετρωγε κερατο, κ εβαζε μια καμερα κρυφα ... και εβλεπε την γυναικα του να μπαζει τον καθε ... και να βγαζουν τα ματια τους.. μεπτο θα ηταν το κερατο (ο σκοπός) ή το γεγονός οτι έβαλε την κάμερα ο σύζηγος (το μέσο) ???

+1000 to paravoid που απέδηξε κάτι που πολλοί γνωρίζαν εδώ και καιρό τώρα

+απειρο to paravoid εάν αποδείξει οτι hackεψε το σιτε, και δεν απλά απέκτησε κάποιο passwd με απλό sniffing ή κάποιο άλλο βρώμικο κολπάκι

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ πάλι αντί να τον τιμωρήσουμε λέω να τον κάνουμε admin.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ήθελα να κληθεί να παρουσιάσει εγγράφως τις προτάσεις του για την καλύτερη ασφάλεια του forum και να του ζητηθεί σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις να στέλνει μια σχετική ειδοποίηση "βρεθηκε τρύπα".
Όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει κάποιος να απολογηθεί εδώ (σε αυτή την ενότητα). Υπάρχουν τα αρμόδια όργανα (όλοι μέλη του συλλόγου είναι) όπου θα φωτίσουν τα γκρίζα θέματα (αν ήταν πολιτική η παρακολούθηση, ποιος εγκατέστησε το mod, αν το mod αυτό μπαίνει ξεχωριστά ή αν υπάρχει σε κάποιο πακέτο, γιατί υπήρξε ψευδή ανακοίνωση, πως αποκτήθηκε πρόσβαση στον sever κ.α). Πολύ δουλειά φέτος ε?
 ::

----------


## fox*

μόνο Γ Τ Π

Ξέρετε τι πάει να πει;

----------


## argi

> Αν ειχε υποψιες κάποιος οτι ετρωγε κερατο, κ εβαζε μια καμερα κρυφα ... και εβλεπε την γυναικα του να μπαζει τον καθε ... και να βγαζουν τα ματια τους.. μεπτο θα ηταν το κερατο (ο σκοπός) ή το γεγονός οτι έβαλε την κάμερα ο σύζηγος (το μέσο) ???


Στις ευνομουμενες πολιτείες οι πράξεις είναι μεμπτες ασχέτως του σκοπού... Δηλαδή αν έβαζε την καμερα και η γυναίκα του ήταν αθώα, τότε ο σύζηγος πάλι ήταν ΟΚ? Σε κάθε περίπτωση η μη-νομιμη παρακολούθηση είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ... 

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην δικαιοσύνη και την ζούγκλα είναι ότι η δικαιοσύνη δεν ξεχωρίζει την ίδια πράξη αναλόγως του σκοπού... H μη εξουσιοδοτημένη είσοδος σε σύστημα ειναι παρανομη no-matter-what...

Απλά στην διεστραμμένη τηλε-κοινωνία μας εκπαιδευτηκαμε σκληρά στην κλειδαρότρυπα... Αλήθεια όταν ο dti μπήκε στο site του papashark και έβγαλε προσωπικές φωτογραφίες στη φόρα για να ταίσει την "πολιτική" τους αντιπαράθεση τότε ήταν "μάγκας"...??? Ή έφταιγε ο papashark που δεν τις είχε "κλειδώσει" καλά... ???

Με αυτή την ανοχή ή/και ηρωοποίηση του "hacker" θα πρέπει να είμαστε ο καθένας πάρα πολύ σίγουροι για την ασφαλεία στα μηχανηματα μας ώστε δεν φοβόμαστε ότι κάποια μέρα θά έρθει και για μας κάποιος αξιοθαυμαστος "hacker" να μας "αποκαλύψει"...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά αν αλλάξει το Δ.Σ καθώς και οι mods / admins θα επέλθει κάθαρση στο φόρουμ  Θα κλείσουν οι τρύπες στην phpBB και δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστεί κανένα περίεργο screenshot ;


θα πρέπει να είναι Πυθία κανείς για να προβλέψει τι θα γίνει αν αλλάξει, που θα αλλάξει, το παρόν Δ.Σ. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι πλέον έχουμε μια καλή εικόνα του τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει και η σύστασή του παραμείνει λίγο πολύ η ίδια ... !!!

----------


## enaon

> Εγώ πάλι αντί να τον τιμωρήσουμε λέω να τον κάνουμε admin.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ήθελα να κληθεί να παρουσιάσει εγγράφως τις προτάσεις του για την καλύτερη ασφάλεια του forum και να του ζητηθεί σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις να στέλνει μια σχετική ειδοποίηση "βρεθηκε τρύπα".
> Όπως και να έχει δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει κάποιος να απολογηθεί εδώ (σε αυτή την ενότητα). Υπάρχουν τα αρμόδια όργανα (όλοι μέλη του συλλόγου είναι) όπου θα φωτίσουν τα γκρίζα θέματα (αν ήταν πολιτική η παρακολούθηση, ποιος εγκατέστησε το mod, αν το mod αυτό μπαίνει ξεχωριστά ή αν υπάρχει σε κάποιο πακέτο, γιατί υπήρξε ψευδή ανακοίνωση, πως αποκτήθηκε πρόσβαση στον sever κ.α). Πολύ δουλειά φέτος ε?



Μοιάζουμε εμείς κάπως ίσως..
Τον περάσαμε αυτόν τον δρόμο πέρυσι, είχε βάλει μία τούρτα τότε χρησιμοποιώντας ξεχασμένα κλειδιά από τότε που ήταν admin. Είχε γίνει πάλι το ίδιο θέμα, παραπέμφθηκε στην ΠΕ και έφτασε στα χέρια μου. Φίλος ο Φαίδωνας, φίλοι και οι άλλοι, λέω δεν μπορεί, θα τα βρούμε. Του πρότεινα για να κρατήσουμε τους τύπους, αλλά να μην πνιγούμε μέσα τους, να δεχθεί σαν ποινή, την οργάνωση ενός workshop στο security. Μου αντιπρότεινε να πάμε για μπάνιο. Δεν πήγαμε γιατί στην ΠΕ ήμουν για να εξασφαλίσω ότι οι ποινές μένουν στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο, και στεναχωριέμαι που το κάνει πάλι..

----------


## mojiro

εγω λεω παλι να δωθει free admin access σε ολους

----------


## dti

Φαντάζομαι Σωτήρη πόσο θα είχες εκνευριστεί αν στη θέση του admin ήταν κάποιος άλλος, ονόματα δεν λέμε, από a ξεκινά και σε lle τελειώνει...
Λες τελικά να έχει δίκιο ο john70 για την "επιλεκτική μνήμη";  ::

----------


## enaon

Έχουν διαφορά Δαμιανέ..
Ο Φαίδωνας ήταν 20 χρονών ο Αχιλλέας 26 και εσύ είσαι 40 περίπου..

----------


## acoul

λάθη γίνονται, το θέμα είναι να τα παραδεχόμαστε και να τα διορθώνουμε !! θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω άμεση θέση και όχι επιτηδευμένη και κατεργασμένη στο όλο θέμα από τα παιδιά που εμπλέκονται ... το καλό με τους χακερ είναι ότι φέρνουν στο φως πράγματα που γίνονται στην αδιαφάνεια για το “καλό” μας ...  ::

----------


## thalexan

> εγω λεω παλι να δωθει free admin access σε ολους


Εγώ λέω να στήσει ο καθένας μας το προσωπικό του forum στο http://www.username.awmn/πι-ειτς-πι-μπιπ-μπιπ και να το ρυθμίζει όπως γουστάρει, για να δώσουμε τόπο στην πολυφωνία, σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις επικοινωνίας, γούστα και βίτσια!  ::  

α) Όσοι ντροπαλοί θέλουν να συζητούν θέματα στα κρυφά, να έχουν το κρυφό forum τους (no trespassers). Φάιαργουολς δεκτά.

β) όσοι συζητούν θέματα στα φανερά και θέλουν pms να έχουν το δικό τους φόρουμ (καλό το μπλα-μπλα, αλλά για ότι κινείται στη σφαίρα του πίτσι-πίτσι τουμπεκί) 

γ) Όσοι θέλουν αέρα πατέρα πρόσβαση (να παίρνουν τρίτοι μάτι τις φωτογραφίες τους με τη φίλη τους, το φίλο τους, το σκύλο τους) να έχουν το δικό τους φόρουμ. Λάιβκαμς υπό συζήτηση.

----------


## maxfuels

> λάθη γίνονται, το θέμα είναι να τα παραδεχόμαστε και να τα διορθώνουμε !! θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω άμεση θέση και όχι επιτηδευμένη και κατεργασμένη στο όλο θέμα από τα παιδιά που εμπλέκονται ... το καλό με τους χακερ είναι ότι φέρνουν στο φως πράγματα που γίνονται στην αδιαφάνεια για το “καλό” μας ...


Δηλαδή φίλε Αλέξανδρε ευλογείς την συγκεριμένη πράξη του Paravoid ; Αν το ειχε πράξει κατω απο αλλες συνθήκες ο ίδιος ή καποιος αλλος με αλλους Admins + Mods θα εγραφες το ίδιο ; Νομίζω οτι η τοποθέτηση ολων μας πρέπει να ειναι ξεκάθαρη εναντι οχι στο πρόσωπο ενος συγκεκριμένου ατόμου αλλά γενικά ως προς την πραξη ενός μέλους που εβαλε .. χερι στο Forum. Δεν νομίζω να είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε εστω και αν μερικοί το βλέπετε ετσι και λυπάμε πολύ για αυτό. Καλά είπε ο Μιχάλης δώστε σε ολους Admin rights να τελειώνουμε και να το κάνουμε μπάχαλο τότε. Μηπως πιστέυετε οτι μόνον ΕΝΑΣ μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό ; Λέω μήπως ....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> λάθη γίνονται, το θέμα είναι να τα παραδεχόμαστε και να τα διορθώνουμε !! θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω άμεση θέση και όχι επιτηδευμένη και κατεργασμένη στο όλο θέμα από τα παιδιά που εμπλέκονται ... το καλό με τους χακερ είναι ότι φέρνουν στο φως πράγματα που γίνονται στην αδιαφάνεια για το “καλό” μας ... 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή φίλε Αλέξανδρε ευλογείς την συγκεριμένη πράξη του Paravoid ; Αν το ειχε πράξει κατω απο αλλες συνθήκες ο ίδιος ή καποιος αλλος με αλλους Admins + Mods θα εγραφες το ίδιο ; Νομίζω οτι η τοποθέτηση ολων μας πρέπει να ειναι ξεκάθαρη εναντι οχι στο πρόσωπο ενος συγκεκριμένου ατόμου αλλά γενικά ως προς την πραξη ενός μέλους που εβαλε .. χερι στο Forum. Δεν νομίζω να είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε εστω και ανμερικοί το βλέπετε ετσι και λυπάμε πολύ για αυτό. Καλά είπε ο Μιχάλης δώστε σε ολους Admin rights να τελειώνουμε και να το κάνουμε μπάχαλο τότε.


βασικά πιστεύω ότι όσοι ξενυχτάνε διαβάζοντας έχουν κάθε λόγο να κάνουν βόλτες εκεί που άλλοι έχουν αναλάβει ευθύνη να κρατούν την ασφάλεια αλλά προτιμούν άλλου είδους ξενύχτια ... γενικά όταν μου τη πέφτει χακερ χαίρομαι που με τίμησαν και μου υπενθύμισαν ότι όλα τα ξενύχτια του κόσμου δεν θα μου εξασφαλίσουν καμία είδους ασφάλεια ... οπότε καλό είναι να μην πιέζεις την τύχη σου και να ρίχνεις και κανένα διάβασμα που και που γιατί το πολύ μικροκλικ άλλα και oversell βλάπτει σοβαρά την ασφάλεια των συστημάτων ... !!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν ξέρατε πόσο καλό έκανε ο paravoid στο forum δεν θα λέγατε τίποτα...

Γιατί δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι "hackers" οι οποίοι μπαινοβγαίνουν ως admins στο forum και διαβάζουν καθημερινά τα PM. Απλά οι συγκερκιμένοι δεν βγήκαν ποτέ να το δηλώσουν όπως ο paravoid για να μην διακινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την πρόσβαση τους.

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το φόρουμ δεν ειναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός εξυπνάκια αλλά όλων μας. Τωρα οσο για το διάβασμα και τα ξενύχτια καθως και την τύχη του καθενός οπως στρώνει ο καθένας μας ας κοιμηθεί ... Συμφωνώ μαζί σου κανένας δεν πρέπει να νιώθει πλέον ασφάλεια και αν το τραβήξουμε το θέμα θα εχουμε πολλεεεεες εκπλήξεις στην συνέχεια. Οπότε Αλέξανδρε φυλάξου με το Linuxaki σου  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αν ξέρατε πόσο καλό έκανε ο paravoid στο forum δεν θα λέγατε τίποτα...
> 
> Γιατί δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι "hackers" οι οποίοι μπαινοβγαίνουν ως admins στο forum και διαβάζουν καθημερινά τα PM. Απλά οι συγκερκιμένοι δεν βγήκαν ποτέ να το δηλώσουν όπως ο paravoid για να μην διακινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την πρόσβαση τους.


Ρε Βασίλη δηλαδή εσυ τότε που εκανες την δοκιμή με τα μικρομπρίκια γιατί ειχες ειδοποιήσει ; Γιατί δεν είχες σκοπό να βλάψεις αλλά να διορθώσεις και μην μου πεις οτι τώρα οτι ο paravoid είχε καλό σκοπό γιατί θα σκάσω στα γέλια !

----------


## enaon

Ναι ακόμα πέφτουμε απο τα σύννεφα Βασίλη.. Πώς είναι δυνατόν εδώ μέσα να μαζευτήκαν τόσοι κανονικοί άνθρωποι, όταν παντού αλλού είναι όλοι άψογοι δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Μην γράφετε βλακείες παιδιά, είναι ο καλύτερος τροπος να μην βρεθούν βλακείες στα λεγόμενα σας, και δέν θα σκάτε που ο κόσμος είναι κανονικός..

----------


## argi

> Γιατί δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι "hackers" οι οποίοι μπαινοβγαίνουν ως admins στο forum και διαβάζουν καθημερινά τα PM. Απλά οι συγκερκιμένοι δεν βγήκαν ποτέ να το δηλώσουν όπως ο paravoid για να μην διακινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την πρόσβαση τους.


Προσωπικά ξέρω ότι η ασφάλεια του forum είναι αυτή ακριβώς που αντεχουμε να έχουμε... Υποστηρίζεται απο εθελοντές ερασιτεχνες που δεν αμοιβονται... Νομίζω αυτό είναι αρκετο...

Με τρομάζει η σκέψη ότι χρειάζομαι πολύ καλύτερους admins για αυτή τη δουλεια...

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν ξέρω αν ο paravoid είχε καλό ή κακό σκοπό.

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι με την κίνηση του θα χαλάσει - αν δεν έχει ήδη χαλάσει - ένας τρόπος που είχαν οι brown hat hackers του forum να διαβάζουν τα PM.

----------


## maxfuels

> Δεν ξέρω αν ο paravoid είχε καλό ή κακό σκοπό.
> 
> Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι με την κίνηση του θα χαλάσει - αν δεν έχει ήδη χαλάσει - ένας τρόπος που είχαν οι brown hat hackers του forum να διαβάζουν τα PM.



 ::   ::   ::  Πάμε για ..αλλα Bill

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Γιατί δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι "hackers" οι οποίοι μπαινοβγαίνουν ως admins στο forum και διαβάζουν καθημερινά τα PM. Απλά οι συγκερκιμένοι δεν βγήκαν ποτέ να το δηλώσουν όπως ο paravoid για να μην διακινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την πρόσβαση τους.
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά ξέρω ότι η ασφάλεια του forum είναι αυτή ακριβώς που αντεχουμε να έχουμε... Υποστηρίζεται απο εθελοντές ερασιτεχνες που δεν αμοιβονται... Νομίζω αυτό είναι αρκετο...
> 
> Με τρομάζει η σκέψη ότι χρειάζομαι πολύ καλύτερους admins για αυτή τη δουλεια...
> 
> @rg!


κανείς δεν πληρώνει ή παίρνει στα σοβαρά το θέμα της ασφάλειας ... και εγώ ακόμη μαζί με άλλους που προτιμούν το διάβασμα από το sales είναι χωρίς δουλειά ... το βέβαιο είναι ότι θα υπάρξει άφθονο γέλιο όταν θα αρχίσει να φυσάει και δούμε ένα ντόμινο αποτέλεσμα στους χάρτινους πύργους της αγοράς ... οι χακερς είναι ελπίδα σωτηρίας σε ένα ανεγκεφαλικό σύστημα που εστιάζει την προσοχή του στην αντιπαροχή της ασχήμιας κοινός το κέρδος άνευ όρων και χωρίς ευαισθησίες στις όποιες επιβλαβείς συνέπειες στην ποιότητα ζωής μας ... !!

----------


## dti

> Σχετικά με το θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί θέλουμε να σας ενημερώσουμε οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί ένα phpbb mod για διαχειριστικούς λόγους (orphan pms και archive) και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων.


Έτσι απλά, σαν μην τρέχει τίποτε και όλα λάδι...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Σχετικά με το θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί θέλουμε να σας ενημερώσουμε οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί ένα phpbb mod για διαχειριστικούς λόγους (orphan pms και archive) και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων.


θα επιθυμούσα την εγκατάσταση αυτού του mod

http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download/2084

καθώς και προειδοποίηση στη σελίδα δημιουργίας pm's ότι έχετε
τη δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης είτε από το mod είτε από τη βάση.

ακόμη περισσότερο, θα επιθυμούσα, αντί για τίτλους pm's και
ονόματα, να σας εμφανίζονται id's. νομίζω πως η χρησιμότητα
του θα παραμείνει χωρίς να σας κινεί την περιέργεια να τα
διαβάσετε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σχετικά με το θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί θέλουμε να σας ενημερώσουμε οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί ένα phpbb mod για διαχειριστικούς λόγους (orphan pms και archive) και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων.


Έχει βγει και έκδοση 1.6.0 -> http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download/200

Μπορεί να έχει βελτιώσεις, π.χ. Popup στους admin όταν υπάρχουν μηνύματα από συγκεκριμένους χρήστες, αυτόματη διαγραφή PM με συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο κλπ.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από netsailor
> 
> Σχετικά με το θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί θέλουμε να σας ενημερώσουμε οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί ένα phpbb mod για διαχειριστικούς λόγους (orphan pms και archive) και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων.
> 
> 
> Έχει βγει και έκδοση 1.6.0 -> http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download/200
> 
> Μπορεί να έχει βελτιώσεις, π.χ. Popup στους admin όταν υπάρχουν μηνύματα από συγκεκριμένους χρήστες, αυτόματη διαγραφή PM με συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο κλπ.


βγάλε mod και για τον R2D2  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Εγώ πάλι αντί να τον τιμωρήσουμε λέω να τον κάνουμε admin.





> (βάλτε τον paravoid υπεύθυνο ασφαλείας για να σταματήσει να μπαίνει όπου βρει)


Να υποθέσω ότι αν σου διαρρήξουν το σπίτι, θα κάνεις τον διαρρήκτη οικονόμο του σπιτιού σου;  ::   ::   :: 
Είπαμε, καλό είναι να μαθαίνουμε την αλήθεια, αλλά άλλο αυτό και άλλο να τον βάλεις και σε πόστο...




> Του πρότεινα για να κρατήσουμε τους τύπους, αλλά να μην πνιγούμε μέσα τους, να δεχθεί σαν ποινή, την οργάνωση ενός workshop στο security.


Το καλύτερο που ειπώθηκε είναι αυτό. *Κοινωνικό έργο* από τον "παραβάτη".  :: 
Ο κόσμος δεν πάει μπροστά από τις γκιλοτίνες όπως ειπώθηκε... κάπως πρέπει να ωφελήσει το κοινωνικό σύνολο ο paravoid.
Γιατί δεν το κάνετε πράξη; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ έχουμε να μάθουμε πολλά...

----------


## maxfuels

Το κακό το χτυπάς στην Ρίζα ! Εκλεψες ; Πρέπει να τιμωρηθείς δεν βαζεις τον κλέφτη να σου παραδίδει και ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για το πως σε εκλεψε. Δηλαδη αν καποιος μας διαρήξει το σπίτι θα τον βάλω να μου κάνει και σεμινάρια για να μάθω και εγώ πως να κλέβω ;

Ας μην μπερδευουμε τα πράγματα ρε παιδιά και ο Acinonyx μας κοψοχόλιασε τότε με την προγραμματισμένη δοκιμαστική επίθεση αλλά αλλο ασκηση ετοιμότητας και αλλο Πόλεμος.

----------


## Danimoth

> Το ότι οι administrators μπορούν να διαβάζουν τα PM είναι γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Απορρώ γιατί κάνετε έτσι... Γράφει πουθενά στο disclaimer ότι απαγορευεται οι admins να διβάζουν τα PM;


++

----------


## bedazzled

> Δηλαδη αν καποιος μας διαρήξει το σπίτι θα τον βάλω να μου κάνει και σεμινάρια για να μάθω και εγώ πως να κλέβω ;


Καλή ερώτηση.
Θα προτιμούσα αν ο κλέφτης ξέρει πολεμικές τέχνες να παραδίδει μαθήματα *αυτοάμυνας* στην φυλακή.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Δηλαδη αν καποιος μας διαρήξει το σπίτι θα τον βάλω να μου κάνει και σεμινάρια για να μάθω και εγώ πως να κλέβω ;
> 
> 
> Καλή ερώτηση.
> Θα προτιμούσα αν ο κλέφτης ξέρει πολεμικές τέχνες να παραδίδει μαθήματα *αυτοάμυνας* στην φυλακή.



χαχαχαχαχαχααα οχι ρε υπάρχουν και οι Σχολές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

MOD Name: Prevent private messages from beeing deleted 
Author: PhilippK 
MOD Description: Normaly, when deleting an user in phpBB, all private messages sent or received by this user will be deleted. This mod will keep a copy of sent messages of the deleted user in the postbox of the recipients and a copy of received messages of the deleted user in the postbox of the senders. Unread messages are always deleted. 

ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ......
MOD Name: Export PMs to XML 
Author: OlivierW 
MOD Description: Allow to export all your PMs to XML format 

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.......

----------


## freenet

> Του πρότεινα για να κρατήσουμε τους τύπους, αλλά να μην πνιγούμε μέσα τους, να δεχθεί σαν ποινή, την οργάνωση ενός workshop στο security.


η πιο εποικοδομητική προταση που διαβασα, εισαγει μια νεα λογικη και κυριως ειναι εξαιρετικα ωφελιμη για την κοινοτητα. Τα ιδια κανουν και οι ζαπατιστας αλλωστε για τις κοινοτητες τους κι αν καποιοι θελησετε να το ειρωνευτειτε απλα καντε τον κοπο να διαβασετε λιγα πραγματα για τον τροπο λειτουργιας των κοινοτητων εκει!!!
Μηπως να διοργανώνανε οι admins μαζι με τον Φαίδωνα, εφοσον το επιθυμουν βεβαιως, ενα τετοιο workshop-συζήτηση για την διαμορφωση των κανονων που θα ισχυουν στο φορουμ και στο δικτυο?
Εχει σημασια να γινει η ζυμωση ωστε να προκυψουν οι γνωμες και να βγει μια κατευθυνση για το δικτυο και το φορουμ μεσα απο τη βαση του δικτυου και οχι μεσα απο "υψηλες εποπτειες" και "πεφωτισμενες ηγεσιες". Ακομα κι αν το φορουμ ειναι εκτος γνωστικου αντικειμενου πολλών,εντούτοις εχουν ολοι δικαιωμα στην διαμορφωση των κανονων (οχι με τη λογικη των νομων και τιμωριας που επιβαλλεται με την παραβιαση τους).
Ακομα κι αν κατι τετοιο εκθετει το φορουμ σε ενα κινδυνο αξιζει το ρισκο ισως, να αναλαβουμε ολοι την ευθυνη μιας τετοιας συν-αποφασης που αφορα τις σχεσεις μας και τη λειτουργια της μικρης κοινοτητας μας.
Κι αν καποιοι επιτεθουν και ριξουν το φορουμ ας ειμαστε ετοιμοι να αποδεχτουμε οτι πηραμε την αποφαση να ειμαστε λιγοτεροι ασφαλεις αλλα σεβαστηκαμε τις αποψεις, τα δικαιωματα των μελων παρα να θυσιασουμε τα παντα για ενα μεγαλυτερο επιπεδο ασφαλειας.Αν και δεν μπορω να πειστω οτι δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε και τα δυο...

----------


## nikpanGR

##############################################################
## MOD Title: Admin Private Messages Manager
## MOD Author: nivisec < N/A > (Billy Sauls) http://www.nivisec.com
## MOD Description: An Admin panel plug-in that allows
## the management of Private Messages
## on the board. You may sort by
## a variety of options, delete any
## PMs you choose, or optionally archive
## them for later use.
## MOD Version: 1.6.0
##
## Installation Level: (Easy)
## Installation Time: 3 Minutes
## Files To Edit: N/A
## Included Files: N/A
## License: http://opensource.org/licenses/gpl-license.php GNU Public License v2
##############################################################
## For security purposes, please check: http://www.phpbb.com/mods/
## for the latest version of this MOD. Although MODs are checked
## before being allowed in the MODs Database there is no guarantee
## that there are no security problems within the MOD. No support
## will be given for MODs not found within the MODs Database which
## can be found at http://www.phpbb.com/mods/
############################################################## ## Author Notes:
## Once installed, you will have a new admin panel
## option under the "User Admin" area called Private
## Messages.
##
## The MOD's options are readily available to change
## from the bottom of the admin panel page.
##
## * You should add a clause to your user registration area
## saying you are using this hack, as well as alert current
## users you have installed it. Otherwise, this may be
## illegal according to the current ToS the user signed up
## for and your country of hosting..*
##
## YOU MAY THINK YOU ARE SEEING MULTIPLE MESSAGES WHEN ALL
## FILTER IS BEING USED. This is not the case, phpBB creates
## two messages for each PM once it has been read. One for the
## reader and one for the sender

----------


## dti

> ## * You should add a clause to your user registration area
> ## saying you are using this hack, as well as alert current
> ## users you have installed it. Otherwise, this may be
> ## illegal according to the current ToS the user signed up
> ## for and your country of hosting..*


Ή απλά βγάζεις μια λιτή ανακοίνωση οτι χρησιμοποιείται (ετσιθελικά) το συγκεκριμένο mod όταν κι αν σε πιάσουν... 
awmn reality (ξεπεσμός) 2007...

----------


## papashark

Eχει γέλοιο η συζήτηση....

Και ξαφνικά αναγάγαμε το πρόβλημα στο security...  ::  

Kαι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν το ηθικό (αλλά και ποινικό) της ανάγνωσης της προσωπικής μας αλληλογραφίας.....


Πριν από κανα χρόνο νομίζω, έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου φήμες (τις οποίες δεν υιοθετώ), ότι ο spirosco υπόκλεπτε voip τηλεφωνήματα που γινόντουσαν μέσω του sip server του συλλόγου. Το απέριψα ως πιθανότητα, αλλά αυτό που μου έμμεινε ήταν η δισπυστία έναντι του Σπύρου αλλά και του συλλόγου, από ανθρώπους που ήταν στην παρέα του συλλόγου. Εντύπωση μου έκανε η δυσπιστία που έχει δημιουργηθεί στον κόσμο ακόμα και στους κόλπους του συλλόγου (γιατί εμείς που έχουμε θέσει ευατόν εκτός, είναι λογικό να είμαστε και δύσπιστοι)

Την πιθανότητα να διαβάζουν οι admins τα ΡΜ μας, πολύς κόσμος την είχε δεδομένη, και μάλιστα φρόντιζαν να προσέχουν τι γράφουν, για να είναι ύσηχοι. Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια δεν περιόριζε το ανήθικο και ποινικά κολάσιμο της πράξης..... Και εδώ η δυσπιστία πρωτοστατεί...

Ομως ορισμένα πράγματα λειτουργούν ως σταγόνα σταγόνα που γεμίζει το ποτήρι μέχρι αυτό να ξεχειλήσει και να χυθεί.

Ετσι πριν από 1.5 χρόνο όταν έγινε η ιστορία με την ρουφινιά του πολυτεχνείου, κανένας δεν τιμωρήθηκε, ενώ όλοι ξέραμε ποιοί ήταν οι υπεύθηνοι. Ακόμα και κόσμος που δεν ήταν δύσπιστος προς τον σύλλογο, τον σηχάθηκε και απομακρύνθηκε.

Ετσι και τώρα κανένας δεν θα τιμωρηθεί, ενώ είτε εφευρίσκουμε δικαιολογίες, είτε στρεβλώνουμε το θέμα κοιτώντας το δέντρο αντί για το δάσος, είτε ρίχνοντας μπιχτές σε άλλους για να ξεφύγει η συζήτηση, όπως έδειξε το γκάλοπ της κόκι, όλοι περιμένουμε ότι κανένας δεν θα τιμωρηθεί. Και η δυσπιστία θα μεγαλώσει και άλλο.


Και όμως, ένας θα τιμωρηθεί εδώ, και αυτό είναι η υπόλειψη και η αξιοπιστία του σωματείου. Μετά από αυτό το γεγονός, όπου τα όργανα δεν θα δουλέψουν και πάλι, όπου η πατάτα θα κουκουλωθεί γιατί είναι τα δικά μας παιδιά (καθίστε να έκανα εγώ κάτι τέτοιο, όχι ΒΑΝ, λιθοβολισμό θα μου έριχνε η ΠΕ), και έτσι θα βυθιστούμε ακόμα ένα βήμα παραμέσα στην λάσπη και στο τέλμα, μαζί με την δυσπιστία....

Ολοι τιμωρούμαστε όταν έχουμε ως δεδομένο ότι τα μηνύματα μας διαβάζονται.

Ολοι τιμωρούμαστε όταν ξέρουμε εκ των προτέρων ότι το σκάνδαλο θα κουκουλωθει.

Ολοι τιμωρούμαστε όταν βλέπουμε την μάταιη προσπάθεια μελών να απροσανατολίσουν την συζήτηση για να χαθεί η μπάλα.

Ολοι τιμωρούμαστε όταν κάθε πράξη φέρει περισσότερη και περισσότερη δυσπιστία προς τους θεσμούς...

Εγώ θα συμβούλευα τους συλλογικούς ότι έχουν να επιλέξουν μεταξύ να τιμωρηθούν οι admins και το να τιμωρηθούμε όλοι, με τον σύλλογο να βάλετε περισσότερο.....

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ενοχλήσει η νέα μου υπογραφή "μην μου στέλνετε προσωπικά μηνύματα, οι admins παραβιάζουν το απόρητο των προσωπικών μου συνομιλιών μέσα στο forum...". Aναρωτιέμαι αν θα καταλάβετε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν θα είναι η υπογραφή μου, αλλά η πράξη που με έκανε να την αναρτήσω..... Αν θα καταλάβετε την διαφορά μεταξύ αιτίας και αποτελέσματος, δράσης και αντίδρασης.....

----------


## koki

1. 


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> papashark*+++*


Ο τέμπορα ο μόρες...  ::   ::   ::  

2. Το ότι πολλοί μπορούν (και το κάνουν) να χακέψουν αυτό το φόρουμ και όχι μόνο, είναι γνωστό. Το ότι κάποιοι επιλέγουν να το δείξουν, είτε για να δειχτούν είτε για να υποδείξουν το κενό ασφαλείας, είναι προς συζήτηση. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πιο κομψοί τρόποι να υποδείξεις κενά ασφαλείας μερικές φορές (πχ τούρτες κλπ). 
Αλλά εδώ, μιλάμε για κάτι διαφορετικό. 
Κάνεις τη βρωμιά, κάνεις τη διάρρηξη, και βλέπεις μια σοβαρή παραβίαση. Τι κάνεις; Την πάπια, ή το λες και ό,τι γίνει;

Ο Φαίδωνας, έχει κάποιες τακτικές που μπορεί να ενοχλούν κάποιους, μπορεί και να είναι κατακριτέες. Αλλά υπάρχουν μερικές ηλίου φαεινότερες αλήθειες.
Ναι, ναι, όπως είπα και πριν μπορεί αυτό το mod να μπήκε για καλούς λόγους. Αλλά "φοβάμαι όλα αυτά που θα γίνουν για εμένα χωρίς εμένα" λέει το άσμα, και το άλλο άσμα το πάει λίγο πιο μετά.. "για το καλό μου" έλεγε ο Μηλιώκας  :: 
Ποιος ακριβώς εξουσιοδότησε τους διαχειριστές να παρεκτρέπονται για το καλό μας χωρίς να μας ρωτήσουν;

Οι ιστορίες ότι κάποιος κακός έβαλε το mod εκεί για να υποδαυλίσει τους admins, είναι τουλάχιστον αστείες. Ακόμα πιο αστείες φαίνονται σε άτομα που ήξεραν για το mod, μήνες. Όπως όσους ένωσαν τις γραμμούλες του γρίφου τότε που διαγράφηκαν τα πμς, και όπως κάποιους που κάναν τις βρωμιές τους εδώ και καιρό. Να φέρουμε κανέναν τούρκο για μάρτυρα;

Τέλος το ποιοι μιλάνε υπέρ και ποιοι κατά, με πόσο επιλεκτική μνήμη, με κάνει να θέλω δαιμονισμένα να συμφωνήσω με τον Δαμιανό, και αυτό είναι άλλο ένα σημείο ενδιαφέροντος  :: 

*Αρκετά* με *την Αυλή* αυτού του φόρουμ και αυτής της κοινότητας. Έχω πάψει εδώ και καιρό να έχω τυφλή ή μη εμπιστοσύνη σε κανέναν (και προς μεγάλη έκπληξη αρκετών και του εαυτού μου, ο τελευταίος που είχε αυτή την "τιμή" ήταν ο Σπυρόσκος) και σας παροτρύνω να κάνετε το ίδιο.


ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί μερικά φαίνονται πιο μεγάλα! Δεν έχω βάλει τέτοιο BBcode... wtf???
Έχω κλέισει το [/u] μόνο, το οποίο εδώ φαίνετια ανοιχτό, και μετά δεν έχω βάλει κάτι για μέγεθος...
Ιδού:


```
Ποιος ακριβώς εξουσιοδότησε τους διαχειριστές να παρεκτρέπονται για το καλό μας χωρίς να μας ρωτήσουν;

Οι ιστορίες
```

----------


## Dreamweaver

Papashark+++++++++++

----------


## nikpanGR

> 


Δείξε μας όλη την Photo.σου παραθέτω μία δική μου photo απο δικό μου site με το link,εσυ γιατι έκοψες το Link?και πού ξέρουμε ότι είναι από το forum του awmn και όχι από άλλο?Μην κοιτάς την γλώσσα πού είναι ελληνική,ξέρεις ότι εύκολα αλλάζει και γίνεται αγγλική και με ενα print screen kai κόψε ράψε δείχνεις ότι θές μέσα απο το photoshop..Λέω εγώ τώρα....και δεν μιλάω για sql statement μιλάω για την photo απο το cp

----------


## Sam_GR

> Eχει γέλοιο η συζήτηση....
> 
> Και ξαφνικά αναγάγαμε το πρόβλημα στο security...  
> 
> Kαι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν το ηθικό (αλλά και ποινικό) της ανάγνωσης της προσωπικής μας αλληλογραφίας.....
> 
> 
> Πριν από κανα χρόνο νομίζω, έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου φήμες (τις οποίες δεν υιοθετώ), ότι ο spirosco υπόκλεπτε voip τηλεφωνήματα που γινόντουσαν μέσω του sip server του συλλόγου. Το απέριψα ως πιθανότητα, αλλά αυτό που μου έμμεινε ήταν η δισπυστία έναντι του Σπύρου αλλά και του συλλόγου, από ανθρώπους που ήταν στην παρέα του συλλόγου. Εντύπωση μου έκανε η δυσπιστία που έχει δημιουργηθεί στον κόσμο ακόμα και στους κόλπους του συλλόγου (γιατί εμείς που έχουμε θέσει ευατόν εκτός, είναι λογικό να είμαστε και δύσπιστοι)
> 
> ...


++++++

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δείξε μας όλη την Photo.σου παραθέτω μία δική μου photo απο δικό μου site με το link,εσυ γιατι έκοψες το Link?και πού ξέρουμε ότι είναι από το forum του awmn και όχι από άλλο?


Ρε Νίκο ήμαρτον...

Αφού το παραδέχτηκαν ότι υπήρχε από μόνοι τους στην σημερινή ανακοίνωση που έβγαλαν, απλά είπαν ότι υπήρχε και καλά για "διαχειριστικούς λόγους".....

Ηταν αστείο το να αμφισβητηθούν τα screenshot από την αρχή, ή καλύτερα όχι αστείο, αλλά μάταιη προσπάθεια να δικαιολογηθούν τα αδικαιολόγητα...

Τώρα μας μένει να μας εξηγήσουν πως από τα ορφανά (μη ενεργών μελών) pms κατέληξαν να σβήσουν τα μηνύματα ενεργών μελών  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Πραγματικά μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο κάποιοι προσπαθούν να υποβαθμίσουν το θέμα για να περάσει "απαλά" και μεταθέτουν ευθύνες στον paravoid αλλά από την άλλη ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ για το ότι οι admins εξαπάτησαν το συνολο των μελών του forum και τα μέλη του Συλλόγου σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει από την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία του συγκεκριμένου mod.
Αυτό είναι για εμένα και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα !

Καταρχίν με την ανακοίνωση τους οι admin παραδέχονται ότι αυτοί τοποθέτησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod και όχι κάποιοι τουρκοι hackers/paravoid/εξωγήινοι
Ακόμα και αν δεχτούμε ότι το mod μπήκε για να γίνει συγκεκριμένου είδους εργασία συντήρησης γιατί δεν απομακρύνθηκε μετά ? Ειδικά όταν έγινε η διαγραφή των pm, όπου και φάνηκε τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ?

Ποιοι άλλοι γνώριζαν για την ύπαρξη του mod ?
Είχε ενημερωθεί το Δ.Σ ?

Ακόμα και αν σε όλα τα παραπάνω υποθέσουμε ότι οι admins δεν είχαν ευθύνη ή χρησιμοποίησαν το mod με δόλο, το να προσπαθούν να συγκαλύψουν το πρόβλημα με "έξυπνες απαντήσεις" δημιουργεί βάσιμες υποψίες ότι για άλλο λόγο τοποθετήθηκε και παρέμεινε εκεί, αλλιώς ποιος ο λόγος να το αποκρύψουν ?

Όσο αυτές οι υποψίες παραμένουν τόσο χειρότερα γίνονται τα πράγματα για το Σύλλογο, από όλους αυτούς που περίμεναν μια τέτοια ευκαιρία για να αποδείξουν τα λεγόμενα τους για Σύλλογο.

Αυτό είναι το 2ο post για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μην χρειαζόνταν να γίνει, αλλά δυστηχώς η (μη) απάντηση των admin (γιατί το να λες "ναι το εγκαταστήσαμε" αλλά να μην απαντας επι της ουσίας για τίποτα αυτό είναι) και η απουσία οποιασδήποτε κίνησης για την ερεύνα του συγκεκριμένου θέματος από τα αρμόδια όργανα, μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα θα κουκουλωθεί και αυτό θα είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα λάθη που θα έχουμε κάνει σαν Σύλλογος.

Πραγματικά δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε χειρότερη στιγμή αλλά με το να κάνουμε ότι δεν έγινε τίποτα το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να δίνουμε λαβή σε όσους κατηγορούν το Σύλλογο.


Κύριοι του Δ.Σ και της Π.Ε πρέπει να προχωρήσετε ΑΜΕΣΑ σε κινήσεις για να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα, οι admins με τις ενέργειες τους έχουν παραβιάσει βασικά άρθρα του καταστατικού κάτι που σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσετε στις απαρέτητες ενέργειες.
Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα δημιουργηθεί η εικόνα ότι κάτι φοβάστε η το χειρότερο έχετε εμπλακεί με τον Α η Β τρόπο σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## koki

Φαντάζομαι τον paravoid να βγαίνει από την συνάντηση της ΠΕ για την απολογία του και να λέει "και όμως γυρίζει"

ακακκακα

Α ρε Μεσαίωνα! Μεγάλη η χάρη σου...

----------


## freenet

το γνωστό δίπτυχο ελευθερία ή ασφάλεια (ακομα κι αν το ασφαλεια ειναι τραβηγμένο απο το μαλλιά για τις αναγκες της οποιας δικαιολογησης).

Τι θα απαντήσουμε στην περιπτωση μας για αυτό? Ή απλά θα ξεθυμάνουμε μέχρι κάποιος mod να κλειδώσει το τοπικ και το θεμα θα κλείσει έτσι απλα ?

*Προτείνω την σύγκληση έκτακτης συνελευσης του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ* και οχι μονο των μελων του συλλογου. Το θεμα δειχνει να ειναι πολύ πιο σοβαρο συμφωνα και με την ανακοινωση των admins....

----------


## argi

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ΄κάνουμε αυτή την συζήτηση...

Οι admins είναι ένοχοι
- α) γιατι υπήρχε το mod
- b) γιατι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το χρησιμοποιησαν
- c) γιατί είμαστε πολλοί που ενοχλούμαστε
- δ) γιατι κάποιος παρανομα προσκομισε αμφισβητούμενα στοιχεία
- ε) γιατί μας αρέσει να βρίσκουμε θεματα να ασχολούμαστε
- στ) γιατι πλησιάζουν εκλογές
- ζ) γιατι συμπαθούμε τον paravoid που είναι και εξαιρετος τεχνικός
- η) γιατί η σιωπή είναι αποδειξη ενοχής
- θ) γιατί κάποιος πρέπει τέλος πάντων να πληρώσει
- ι) γιατι ο σύλλογος θέλει να καπελώσει το δίκτυο... 
- ια) γιατι κάποιοι πρέπει να παρακολουθουν μέρα νύχτα τα νέα στο forum
κλπ κλπ κλπ...

Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους πρέπει σήμερα ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ADMINS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ να ΚΑΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΡΑ...

Χωρίς καμια άλλη σκέψη, χωρίς διαδικασία, χωρίς υπεράσπιση, χωρίς καν επαρκή στοιχεία, μόνο με ενδείξεις...

Στην εποχή της τηλεδίκης είμαστε η ίδια κοινωνια που θέλει να δώσει ονοματα στην δημοσιοτητα και να διασύρει ανθρώπους, αλλά ευτυχώς βρέθηκε η "κακια" αρχή ΑΠΠΔ και το ξέκοψε ... (βλ. υποθεση "Λουφα και Παραλλαγή")

EΜΠΡΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΥΝ-FORUM-ITEΣ... ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΡΑ, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΡΑ....

@rg!

----------


## xrg

Φαίδωνα,
Επείδή το thread έχει περάσει τις 10.000 λέξεις, δεν 'πετάς' καμία δεκαριά εικόνες ακόμα;

Η γνώμη μου: το ξέρουμε οτι όλοι οι admins έχουν το μέλι στα δάχτυλά τους, είναι θέμα ήθους όμως να μην το γλύφουν. Κι αν περιμένουμε από το σύλλογο να αποτελείται από αγγελούδια.. χάσαμε.

----------


## dti

> Κύριοι του Δ.Σ και της Π.Ε πρέπει να προχωρήσετε ΑΜΕΣΑ σε κινήσεις για να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα, οι admins με τις ενέργειες τους έχουν παραβιάσει βασικά άρθρα του καταστατικού κάτι που σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσετε στις απαρέτητες ενέργειες.
> Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα δημιουργηθεί η εικόνα ότι κάτι φοβάστε η το χειρότερο έχετε εμπλακεί με τον Α η Β τρόπο σε αυτό το θέμα.


Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εξαναγκαστεί το Δ.Σ. και η Π.Ε. να ενεργήσουν, αν συγκεντρωθούν οι απαραίτητες ψήφοι στην πρόταση μομφής κατά των admins που υπέβαλα στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου. 
Όσοι πιστεύετε οτι πρέπει να ερευνηθεί η υπόθεση, κάντε πράξη τα λόγια σας.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πραγματικά μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο κάποιοι προσπαθούν να υποβαθμίσουν το θέμα για να περάσει "απαλά" και μεταθέτουν ευθύνες στον paravoid αλλά από την άλλη ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ για το ότι οι admins εξαπάτησαν το συνολο των μελών του forum και τα μέλη του Συλλόγου σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει από την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία του συγκεκριμένου mod.
> Αυτό είναι για εμένα και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα !
> 
> Καταρχίν με την ανακοίνωση τους οι admin παραδέχονται ότι αυτοί τοποθέτησαν το συγκεκριμένο mod και όχι κάποιοι τουρκοι hackers/paravoid/εξωγήινοι
> Ακόμα και αν δεχτούμε ότι το mod μπήκε για να γίνει συγκεκριμένου είδους εργασία συντήρησης γιατί δεν απομακρύνθηκε μετά ? Ειδικά όταν έγινε η διαγραφή των pm, όπου και φάνηκε τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ?
> 
> Ποιοι άλλοι γνώριζαν για την ύπαρξη του mod ?
> Είχε ενημερωθεί το Δ.Σ ?
> 
> ...


εάν δείς το αμέσως προηγούμενο post μου στην ρποηγούμενη σελίδα γράφω:## You should add a clause to your user registration area 
## saying you are using this hack, as well as alert current 
## users you have installed it. Otherwise, this may be 
## illegal according to the current ToS the user signed up 
## for and your country of hosting.. 
Ανησυχώ για τον χρόνο πού δημοσιεύθηκε και τον σκοπό πού εξυπηρετεί.Ειδάλως συμφωνώ 100% και με σενα και με τον papashark kai me thn kokki,το ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί λίγο πρίν από τις εκλογές?
Και στο κάτω κάτω δεν πληρώνεται κανείς να κάνει τον admin,χομπυ είναι,και ναι μπορεί να κάνανε λάθος,Λάθη δεν κάνει αυτός πού δεν κάνει τίποτα...Μην το ανάγουμε σε james bond issue,κατασκοπεία και τα παρελκόμενα γιιατί θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## acoul

> Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους πρέπει σήμερα ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ADMINS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ να ΚΑΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΡΑ...


αναρωτιεμαι αν τελικα θα δουμε καποια παραιτηση ... η μικρη Ελλαδα στο πιατο μας μεσω AWMN, αντε γιατι περιμενουν οι επομενοι να κανουν τα δικα τους ωραια ...  :: 

η χρονικη στιγμη αποκαλυψης δημιουργει ευλογα ερωτηματα, το paravoid δεν απαντησε σχετικα ... !!

----------


## freenet

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ΄κάνουμε αυτή την συζήτηση...
> 
> Οι admins είναι ένοχοι
> - α) γιατι υπήρχε το mod
> - b) γιατι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το χρησιμοποιησαν
> - c) γιατί είμαστε πολλοί που ενοχλούμαστε
> - δ) γιατι κάποιος παρανομα προσκομισε αμφισβητούμενα στοιχεία
> - ε) γιατί μας αρέσει να βρίσκουμε θεματα να ασχολούμαστε
> - στ) γιατι πλησιάζουν εκλογές
> ...


Αργύρη κανεις δεν θελει να ριξει στην πυρα κανεναν, για αυτο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε μια ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ διαδικασια συνελευσης οπου θα ακουστουν ολες οι αποψεις και θα ληφθει μια αποφαση με βαση οσα ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο ποστ.
Το θεμα ειναι σαφως σοβαροτατο και ειναι ενα δυστυχως επαναλαμβανομενο φαινομενο που πρεπει να ληξει εδω και τωρα δραστικα και με αποφαση της συνελευσης του δικτυου.
Κανεις στην πυρα δεν εχουμε την πολυτελεια να χανουμε κοσμο και μαλιστα κοσμο που τοσο εχει προσφερει, αλλά δεν πρεπει να δινουμε λευκες επιταγες σε κανεναν, ας αναλαβει την ευθυνη το δικτυο για τα εργαλεια του κι ενα απο αυτα ειναι το φορουμ.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Κύριοι του Δ.Σ και της Π.Ε πρέπει να προχωρήσετε ΑΜΕΣΑ σε κινήσεις για να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα, οι admins με τις ενέργειες τους έχουν παραβιάσει βασικά άρθρα του καταστατικού κάτι που σας δίνει το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσετε στις απαρέτητες ενέργειες.
> Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα δημιουργηθεί η εικόνα ότι κάτι φοβάστε η το χειρότερο έχετε εμπλακεί με τον Α η Β τρόπο σε αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εξαναγκαστεί το Δ.Σ. και η Π.Ε. να ενεργήσουν, αν συγκεντρωθούν οι απαραίτητες ψήφοι στην πρόταση μομφής κατά των admins που υπέβαλα στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου. 
> Όσοι πιστεύετε οτι πρέπει να ερευνηθεί η υπόθεση, κάντε πράξη τα λόγια σας.


Δαμιανέ συγνώμη όσο και να θέλω να ξεκαθάρισει αυτό το θέμα δεν θέλω να εξαναγκάσω κανέναν να κάνει οτιδήποτε...
Αν και αυτή τη φορά, που έχουμε "καραμπινάτη" περίπτωση δεν γίνει τίποτα από τα αρμόδια όργανα του Συλλόγου, και υπερυσχήσει η "παρέα" τότε είμαστε αξιοι της μοίρας μας... 

Στο χέρι τους είναι να αποδείξουν ότι όλα αυτά που αγωνιζόμαστε τόσο καιρό να δημιουργήσουμε σαν Σύλλογος λειτουργούν και δεν είναι "λόγια του αέρα"

----------


## JollyRoger

> *Προτείνω την σύγκληση έκτακτης συνελευσης του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ* και οχι μονο των μελων του συλλογου. Το θεμα δειχνει να ειναι πολύ πιο σοβαρο συμφωνα και με την ανακοινωση των admins....


ωπ!! Νέος συνδυασμός λέξων!!

Εδώ νέοψ!!  ::  Πώς μπορώ να μάθω περισσότερα για το σε τι αναφερόμαστε?

(σαν πρόβλεψη για αποφυγή κατάχρησης εξουσίας μου ακούστηκε, τι παίζει?)

----------


## freenet

Γιατι μεχρι τωρα το ... μότο ειναι συνελευση και εκλογές μελων συλλογου που ειναι οικονομικά ενήμερα. Το θέμα δεν ειναι του συλλογου αλλά του δικτυου και αυτο αφορα η χρηση ενος εργαλειου του δικτυου.
Δεν γνωριζω το καθεστως του φορουμ κι αν ανηκει στο συλλογο ή όχι αλλά απο τη στιγμή που περιλαμβάνει μέλη του δικτύου που δεν ειναι κατ' αναγκη γραμμένα στο σύλλογο γίνεται αυτοματως ευρυτερο.

----------


## JollyRoger

μαζί σου, αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια προκαθορισμένη διαδικασία, ή έτσι το είπες για να του δώσεις όνομα?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάλι αυτό το δέντρο...

- Τίποτα μεμπτό και φοβερά τρομερό από το αυτονόητο ότι οι admin μπορούν αν θέλουν να διαβάσουν κάθε pm. Ακόμα και με την ύπαρξη του mod, "ένοχος" (σιγά το παράπτωμα.. χαζομάρα το λέω εγώ) είναι μόνο αυτός που έκανε χρήση του mod για ανάγνωση και όχι για administration. Αποδεικνύεται το ίδιο δύσκολα με το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να άνοιξε κάποια στιγμή την βάση. Θέλω να πιστεύω και το πιστεύω, ότι άνθρωποι με οικογένειες, παιδιά, σοβαρές τεχνικές θέσεις, και πολυάσχολοι φοιτητές, δεν πέρασαν την ώρα τους τόσο χαζά και κατινίστικα μπροστά σε μερικά χαζοpm...

- Από την άλλη ένας καλός τεχνικός, hacker, @@αρας, επιδειξιομανής, όπως θέλετε το λέτε κάνει το θαύμα του για δεύτερη φορά, παραβιάζοντας ξένη περιουσία. Άσε που επικρατεί η άποψη ότι είναι παλιά τα στοιχεία από την πρώτη φορά που έσκασε μύτη μέσα στο forum για την τούρτα. Και αυτό χρησιμοποιώντας ξεχασμένα κλειδιά. Μέχρι να προσκομίσει μια πρόσφατη εικόνα με pm εγώ δεν τον δέχομαι για συμβουλάτορα που λένε οι άλλοι. Τέτοια εισβολή την κάνει και η θεία μου. Και όλα αυτά για να προσβάλει ποιους? τα κολλητάρια του? το ΔΣ? πιάνου τον κόπο? Για ποιο λόγο? Γιατί τώρα? αφού τα είχε στο προσκέφαλο του...

Και ερωτώ Ποιον κυνηγάμε? 

Απορώ με τον λαϊκισμό... πραγματικά απορώ...  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δείξε μας όλη την Photo.σου παραθέτω μία δική μου photo απο δικό μου site με το link,εσυ γιατι έκοψες το Link?και πού ξέρουμε ότι είναι από το forum του awmn και όχι από άλλο?Μην κοιτάς την γλώσσα πού είναι ελληνική,ξέρεις ότι εύκολα αλλάζει και γίνεται αγγλική και με ενα print screen kai κόψε ράψε δείχνεις ότι θές μέσα απο το photoshop..Λέω εγώ τώρα....και δεν μιλάω για sql statement μιλάω για την photo απο το cp



Έλεος...  ::   ::  

Σκέψου πρώτα τι πας να γράψεις...

----------


## vegos

> - Τίποτα μεμπτό και φοβερά τρομερό από το αυτονόητο ότι οι admin μπορούν αν θέλουν να διαβάσουν κάθε pm. Ακόμα και με την ύπαρξη του mod, "ένοχος" (σιγά το παράπτωμα.. χαζομάρα το λέω εγώ) είναι μόνο αυτός που έκανε χρήση του mod για ανάγνωση και όχι για administration. Αποδεικνύεται το ίδιο δύσκολα με το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να άνοιξε κάποια στιγμή την βάση. Θέλω να πιστεύω και το πιστεύω, ότι άνθρωποι με οικογένειες, παιδιά, σοβαρές τεχνικές θέσεις, και πολυάσχολοι φοιτητές, δεν πέρασαν την ώρα τους τόσο χαζά και κατινίστικα μπροστά σε μερικά χαζοpm...


Kι η Voda είναι γνωστό ότι μπορούσε να παρακολουθεί.

Το software την έκαψε όμως....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Για ποιο λόγο? Γιατί τώρα? αφού τα είχε στο προσκέφαλο του...


ε, κάποιο λόγο θα έχει κι αυτός...  ::  ... το γιατί τώρα είναι σαφές, το κυρίως κίνητρο άγνωστο...

παρόλο που όπως προσπαθούν να εστιάσουν διάφοροι, η χρονική επιλογή κάτι λέει, δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι το κίνητρο που δεν ξέρουμε είναι κακοήθες, ενώ η πρόθεση μαζικής ανάγνωσης των pms είναι σαφώς κακοήθης....






> Και ερωτώ Ποιον κυνηγάμε?


χμμμ... μάλλον την μεριά του εαυτού μας που δείχνει τάσεις "μικρότητας" και κατινισμού.... 

ειδικά αν έχουμε επιτυχώς αποφύγει αυτή τη διαδικασία στο παρελθόν...

ας πούμε αν εγώ δεν θα το έκανα, με θίγει να με "διαχειρίζεται" κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο.....

(και το λέω αυτό έχοντας επιλέξει επανελειμένα σε διάφορες φάσεις, απο το να ΜΗΝ διαβάσω μηνύματα σε κινητό, μέχρι "προσωπικά μηνύματα" σε μαγαζί που είμαι ο μόνος με access στο database)






> Απορώ με τον λαϊκισμό... πραγματικά απορώ...


γιατί τόσοι χαρακτηρισμοί ρε συ?  ::

----------


## koki

> Απορώ με τον λαϊκισμό... πραγματικά απορώ... 
> 
> 
> γιατί τόσοι χαρακτηρισμοί ρε συ?


Η απάντησή σου βρίσκεται στην 4η λέξη του quoted μηνύματος.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Kι η Voda είναι γνωστό ότι μπορούσε να παρακολουθεί.
> 
> Το software την έκαψε όμως....


Καθόλου συγκρίσιμη περίπτωση... εκεί έχουμε κάτι το κλειδωμένο ... εδώ στην βάση είναι viewable από τους admin και χωρίς καμία υποκλοπή. εκεί λέγετε ότι φυγαδεύτηκε πληροφορία, εδώ κάποιος την φυγάδευσε με δόλο... 

πολλά τέτοια... μπορώ να σου πω... και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη η φάση μην κοροϊδευόμαστε...  ::

----------


## vegos

> Καθόλου συγκρίσιμη περίπτωση... εκεί έχουμε κάτι το κλειδωμένο ... εδώ στην βάση είναι viewable από τους admin και χωρίς καμία υποκλοπή. εκεί λέγετε ότι φυγαδεύτηκε πληροφορία, εδώ κάποιος την φυγάδευσε με δόλο... 
> 
> πολλά τέτοια... μπορώ να σου πω... και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη η φάση μην κοροϊδευόμαστε...


Κι όμως κοροιδευόμαστε...

Το πρόβλημα είναι η ύπαρξη του mod.

Όλα τ' άλλα είναι άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιώμαστε...

Ποιος ο λόγος να το βάλει κάποιος; Για να βλέπει αν μπαίνουν καλά τα mods;
Για να τσεκάρει τα orphan pms; 
Υπάρχουν 15 χιλιάδες τρόποι να το κάνει..

Είναι δύσκολο κι έτσι είναι εύκολο; Δε με νοιάζει, δεν είμαι admin.

Και στην τελική, αν είσαι μάγκας, βγες, πες "ρε φίλε, θα στήσω αυτό. Θα κάνω το εξής, και μετά θα το βγάλω"....

----------


## NetTraptor

ένα estimate από πότε είναι αυτό το Version 1.5.1... Οχι ότι δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί το παλιό τώρα... αλλά απίθανο το βρίσκω


http://www.theadminzone.com/forums/s...ab6844a65e48c&

Άντε ψάξε βρες ποιος που πότε κτλ... Για να κάνει αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει έτσι και αλλιώς... 

όχι ότι και εγώ με ένα μάτι δεν το βλέπω και τόσο όμορφο ... αλλά η 2η παράβαση ασφάλειας με κάνει ποιο έξω φρενών... ενώ παράλληλα αυτό-καρφώνεται να διαβάζει pms... ίσως να είναι και ο μόνος που το έκανε πρόσφατα... λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το Version...  ::  δεν είναι και τοοοοσο extreme αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς...  ::

----------


## pantdimi

δεν μας ενδιαφερει μονο ποιος το εβαλε αλλα και ποιος ηξερε για τηνυπαρξη του και το δεχοταν(και ας δεχτω οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουσε!)

----------


## alex-23

ρε spirosco mernion που ειστε ρεεεε???
πειτε κατι....

----------


## NetTraptor

> δεν μας ενδιαφερει μονο ποιος το εβαλε αλλα και ποιος ηξερε για τηνυπαρξη του και το δεχοταν(και ας δεχτω οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουσε!)


Παρακατω  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

λες να μην απαντάει κανένας admin ώστε να μην υπάρξει παρακάτω? ...  ::

----------


## nikpet

> ρε spirosco mernion που ειστε ρεεεε???
> πειτε κατι....



Μόλις έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ο Νικήτας εκ μέρους του ΔΣ...

Επιπόλαιοι χειρισμοί...

----------


## acoul

> Kι η Voda είναι γνωστό ότι μπορούσε να παρακολουθεί.
> 
> Το software την έκαψε όμως....


μωρέ αν την έκαιγε καλά θα ήταν ... εδώ, στο Ελλάντα, τα λιγότερο καλά παιδιά κάνουν ότι κάνουν γιατί δεν υπάρχουν συνέπειες γενικώς ...

----------


## JollyRoger

χμμ... προσωπικά η ανακοίνωση με μπέρδεψε το τέλος....

μετά την αποδοχή απο admins οτι το mod υπήρχε, και κανείς προ του τσαμπούκα δεν έκανε θέμα οτι είναι ανήθικο....

πώς η εμπιστοσύνη παραμένει ακλόνητη?!?

----------


## antonisk7

Κι έλεγα φέτος να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ θλιβερά και αποκαρδιωτικά. Από τη μία βλέπουμε μία προσπάθεια από το δίκτυο να ορθοποδήσει και από την άλλη μια τρελή μιζέρια και γκρίνια. Το μόνο που κάνετε είναι να απομακρύνετε τον κόσμο που απλά τον νοιάζει να προσφέρει και να συμμετάσχει και όχι να βρεθεί σε διαμάχες.... ένα βημα μπρός , δύο πίσω  ::  δεν παέι μόνο στο σύλλογο αλλά και προς όλους που βαράνε μία στο καρφί και μία στο πέταλο.

----------


## acoul

> Κι έλεγα φέτος να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ θλιβερά και αποκαρδιωτικά.


αν θες να βοηθήσεις πέτα το τηλεκοντρόλ και έλα να δώσεις ένα χεράκι να μπει σε καλή τροχιά ο σύλλογος. Ο σύλλογος είναι η συλλογική δουλειά που καταθέτουμε σε αυτόν όλοι μας και όχι κάποιο μαγικό τραίνο που εκπληρώνει αυτόματα τις επιθυμίες μας ... τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή αλλά ας τα ξαναπούμε μπας και τα εμπεδώσουμε κάποια στιγμή !!

----------


## JollyRoger

ο σύλλογος δεν έδωσε τα εύσημα στον εγκαταστατη του mod?!?!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ο σύλλογος δεν έδωσε τα εύσημα στον εγκαταστατη του mod?!?!


οχι

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά έλεος δεν μπορείτε να περιμένετε να μιλήσουν οι άνθρωποι μεταξύ τους και τους έχετε ξεσκίσει. Το Δ.Σ. υπερασπίζεται ως οφείλει τους εκλεγμένους πρόσφατα admins, τι περίμενες να κάνει δηλαδή ? Να τους δικάσει πριν ακόμα δούμε τι έγινε και πώς ?????

Σταματήστε το Λαϊκό δικαστήριο και ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας, όλα γίνονται για τη μόστρα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σταματήστε το Λαϊκό δικαστήριο και ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας, όλα γίνονται για τη μόστρα.


μη λες αλήθιες... είναι Overated!  :: 


αν κάποιος έχει ηθικά σωστό κίνητρο που το βάζεις?  ::

----------


## acoul

τελικά δεν γεμίζουμε ταξί ... άντε να βρεις νέο αίμα και με έχει πιάσει ήδη δίψα ... !! η ανανέωση του αίματος με οξυγόνο είναι σημαντική για το ευ ζην ... !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Σταματήστε το Λαϊκό δικαστήριο και ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας, όλα γίνονται για τη μόστρα.
> 
> 
> μη λες αλήθιες... είναι Overated! 
> 
> 
> αν κάποιος έχει ηθικά σωστό κίνητρο που το βάζεις?


Ο σκοπός δεν αγιάζει τα μέσα, είναι τόσο δύσκολο να περιμένουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη θέση (που δεν έχουμε ακούσει από καμία πλευρά μέχρι τώρα -μια μπηχτή και 2 screenshots έχουμε) και να κρίνουμε μετά ?

----------


## bedazzled

antonisk7++++++++++++
Είναι απλό τελικά, κάποιοι θα ασχολούνται μόνο με τα τεχνικά και δεν δίνουν δεκάρα τσακιστή για τους "πολιτικούς"...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ο σύλλογος δεν έδωσε τα εύσημα στον εγκαταστατη του mod?!?!
> 
> 
> οχι


xmmm... σωστά... το Δ/Σ άλλα όπως και να 'χει... αφού το Δ/Σ ελέγχει το σύλλογο, και το πράμα έχει "βρωμίσει"... γιατί δεν γίνεται πρώτα κάπου μια "καθαρή" συνεννόηση και μετά μαζική μετακόμιση στο σύλλογο?  :: 

Γενικά το "ελάτε να πληρώσετε πρώτα και συζητάμε μετά" το βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο... φαντάζομαι και άλλοι... 


επίσης... ενώ κατ'αρχήν εκτίμησα το


```
2. Ενότητα συλλόγου
Από σήμερα και μέχρι τις εκλογές και με σκοπό την καλύτερη ενημέρωση των μελών, η ενότητα του συλλόγου θα είναι σε read only για όλα τα μέλη εκτός συλλόγου.
```

μετά το 

```
Συγγνώμη αλλά μόνο οι χρήστες με δικαίωμα ειδικής πρόσβασης μπορούν να διαβάσουν τα μηνύματα σ' αυτή την Δ.Συζήτηση
```

κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα, ότι δεν δικαιούμαι να ξέρω! Εδώ πηγαδοκατουρητής!  :: 

Αν έχεις πληρώσει κάποτε: read-only,
αν δεν πλήρωσες ποτέ, ξού!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> xmmm... σωστά... το Δ/Σ άλλα όπως και να 'χει... αφού το Δ/Σ ελέγχει το σύλλογο, και το πράμα έχει "βρωμίσει"... γιατί δεν γίνεται πρώτα κάπου μια "καθαρή" συνεννόηση και μετά μαζική μετακόμιση στο σύλλογο?


το ανάποδο θα πρέπει να συμβαίνει ... !! το Δ.Σ. είναι ο υπηρέτης και προσωρινός εκπρόσωπος της Γ.Σ. και η τελευταία θα πρέπει να ελέγχει αδιάλειπτα ότι το Δ.Σ. δεν καβαλάει κάποιο καλάμι άλλης κατεύθυνσης ... όταν χαλαρώνει η Γ.Σ. το Δ.Σ. καβαλάει μόνο του το καλάμι, κάνει face control, δεν δίνει βόλτες με το καλάμι σε άλλα παιδάκια που δεν του αρέσουν, τρώει όλες τις τούρτες μόνο του, και άλλα ωραία ... !!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> Κι έλεγα φέτος να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ θλιβερά και αποκαρδιωτικά.
> 
> 
> αν θες να βοηθήσεις πέτα το τηλεκοντρόλ και *έλα να δώσεις ένα χεράκι να μπει σε καλή τροχιά ο σύλλογος*.





> *Γενικά το "ελάτε να πληρώσετε πρώτα και συζητάμε μετά"* το βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο... φαντάζομαι και άλλοι...


Καλά φαντάζεσαι.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πως καταλήξατε απ' τα screenshots να συζητάτε για την εγγραφή στο σύλλογο είναι το κάτι άλλο !!!! ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...


μην βιάζεσαι



> Παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω.

----------


## JollyRoger

@ΜickFlem

προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορείς και τα διαχωρίζεις με τέτοια σαφήνεια.... παρώνος forum συμπεριλαμβανομένου εννοείται....  :: 

αλήθεια... πώς τα κόβεις αυτά τα θρεντς... θα ζήσουνε πολύ? Προσωπικά κάθε φορά που μου έρχεται link, κοιτάω απο πάνω να δώ σε ποια κατηγιρία είμαι!  :: 
(σε καμμια περρίπτωση δε θέλω να σε θίξω... περι της εικόνας που έχω για το forum policy ο λόγος...)

----------


## dti

> ο σύλλογος δεν έδωσε τα εύσημα στον εγκαταστατη του mod?!?!


Όχι βέβαια!!! Θα λογοδοτήσουν όλοι τους στη Γ.Σ. κι εκεί δεν τους γλυτώνει ούτε το one man show Δ.Σ. του ngia (ο οποίος διαπιστωμένα έχει παραποιήσει πρακτικά Δ.Σ.), ούτε τα mods, ούτε οι mods, ούτε οι admins...


 ::  26 και σήμερα!

----------


## JollyRoger

> μην βιάζεσαι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω.


δεν βιάζομαι!  ::  θυμήθηκα το καταστατικό που έλεγε για μέλη και οικονομικών εν τάξει μέλη κτλ... και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είμαι ούτε μέλος αφού δεν έχω πληρώσει ποτέ... άρα...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> μην βιάζεσαι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω.
> 
> ...


Αυτό δεν διαχωρίζεται με σαφήνεια ?????

Το μόνο που ζητάω είναι να περιμένετε !!!

----------


## paravoid

Μπαίνεις. Γιατί μπορείς, γιατί έκανες μια δοκιμή και τα κατάφερες, για μια ακόμη μια φορά, παρόλες τις προσπάθειες του εξαίρετου νέου αίματος και του μοναδικού σοβαρού administrator (cirrus) που οι τρύπες που έχει κλείσει δεν χωράνε στα δάχτυλα των χεριών και των ποδιών.
Το penetration testing είναι κάτι που άλλοι παρακαλάνε να το έχουν. "penetration testing", όχι ζημιά, ούτε καν αθώο deface με τούρτα που πείραξε αρκετούς. Μπήκα, βγήκα, ορίστε, αλλάξτε τα γελοία password σας, επιτέλους!

Παράλληλα έχεις ακούσει τη φήμη ότι οι admins διαβάζουν τα PMs εδώ και καιρό μετά από ένα αστειάκι ενός admin σε κάποιον ("ρε τάδε, είδα έστειλες με PM στον δείνα αυτό, καλή φάση").
Αυτή η φήμη είχε κυκλοφορήσει τόσο μάλιστα προ 6μήνου+ που σου είχαν στείλει διάφορα PMs που έγραφαν κάτω κάτω "α και που σαι, spirosco, @$%^[email protected]$%^@# (λογοκρισία)".
Είχες δοκιμάσει να πας στο URL του mod (το χεις ξανακάνει άλλωστε σε άλλο forum και έβγαλες λαβράκι) αλλά το χουν προστατεύσει με ένα επιπλέον μέτρο ασφαλείας, πιθανότατα ταυτόχρονα με την εγκατάσταση του mod.

Μια που μπαίνεις, λες, ας το δούμε κι αυτό. Βλέπεις το mod, τίποτα το συγκλονιστικό. Ανήθικο, αλλά αναμενόμενο.
Ψάχνεις και στο admin's board. Βλέπεις ότι ο λάθος χειρισμός στο συγκεκριμένο mod, οδήγησε σε απώλεια δεδομένων που αντιλήφθηκαν οι χρήστες.
Οπότε, οι admins μίλησαν για "έξυπνη δικαιολογία" και την έδωσαν δια στόματος spirosco.
Σου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.

Οι επιλογές, πολλές: στέλνεις στην πειθαρχική επιτροπή. Θα σε αμφισβητήσουν, θα το μάθουν οι άλλοι, θα καθαρίσουν κάθε ίχνος πριν προλάβουν να δουν τίποτα και θα σε κατηγορήσουν και για ψεύτικες κατηγορίες στα δικά μας παιδιά.

Επιλέγεις τον δρόμο που καλά ξέρεις: full disclosure. Το γράφεις δημόσια, χωρίς κείμενο, χωρίς τούρτα. Τίποτα. Ένα smilie, δύο εικόνες, καμμία λέξη.

Βγαίνουν διάφοροι και σε κατηγορούν γιατί εσύ φταίς που το είπες ("η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία"). Άλλοι λένε πως είναι κατασκευασμένα (πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας).
Άλλοι γιατί μπήκες παράτυπα και το είδες (λες και θα το έβλεπες αλλιώς).
Άλλοι λένε πως τα δεδομένα ήταν εκεί και ούτως ή άλλως μπορούσαν να τα δούν (το PSTN sniffάρετε με δύο ακουστικά, αν σε πιάσουν στον κατανεμητή με ακουστικά όμως σε έσκισαν...)
Και φυσικά, τελευταία γραμμή άμυνας: αλλαγή θέματος συζήτησης, το το security, ο σύλλογος, το παρελθόν, η Π.Ε. κλπ.

Η επιτομή έρχεται από το Δ.Σ. Σε "ξηλώνουν" γιατί τους την έσπασες. Τους χάλασες την συνωμοταξία. Σε παραπέμπουν στην Π.Ε. με την ελπίδα ότι θα σε διαγράψουν. Στηρίζουν τους admins οι οποίοι το έκαναν για να βλέπουν τα orphan PMs...
*Γιατί έπρεπε να βρουν "έξυπνη δικαιολογία" τότε;* Γιατί δεν το είπαν τότε; Γιατί δεν το είπαν σε άσχετη στιγμή, προς ενημέρωση όλων;
Κουτόχορτο!

Όποιος μπορεί, ας μου πει τι θα έκανε διαφορετικά...
Καλή τύχη σε όσους δεν φορούν παρωπίδες.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> μην βιάζεσαι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω.
> 
> ...


To Δ.Σ έδωσε εντολή να ανοίξει η πρόσβαση σε όλους μέχρι τις εκλογές μετά από σχετική πρόταση 3-4 μελών. Αναμένεται η εφαρμογή του. Μην βιάζεσαι.

----------


## acoul

@paravoid: Οι καλοί χακερς πρέπει να είναι ανώνυμοι ... κάτι σαν τον Ζορό ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Η επιτομή έρχεται από το Δ.Σ. Σε "ξηλώνουν" γιατί τους την έσπασες. Τους χάλασες την συνωμοταξία. Σε παραπέμπουν στην Π.Ε. με την ελπίδα ότι θα σε διαγράψουν.


κι έλεγα που το πάει... 

Κανείς δεν δίκασε ούτε εσένα ούτε τους Admins, περιμένουμε να καταλάβουμε τι έγινε μέσα στο χάος.

EDITED: Τώρα είδα όλη την ανακοίνωση και την καταδικάζω ! Σταματήστε το παιδιά η κατάσταση ξεφεύγει...

----------


## DragonFighter

JollyRoger ++++++++++
Κ πάλι καλά που υπάρχει κ ο paravoid στο forum

----------


## john70

> ........................................


Τελικά πέρα απο όλα ..... δεν κρίνω την πράξη , αλλά σταματάω μέ ένα ερώτημα 
γιατί τώρα; εκτελούσες κάποια "εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία" ή απλά σου έκατσε ?

Τι γνώμη έχει "ο εντολέας" σου για την τροπή ?

Ο "ευκαιριακός" σύμμαχος σου Διαμιανός , σου έδωσε τα εύσημα ?????

Μπράβο για το ότι για μία ακόμα φορά μου έδειξες πώς σε ένα τόσο αγνό και "παιδικό" μυαλουδάκι χωράει η πολιτική και η που%^&$νια

----------


## john70

> @paravoid: Οι καλοί χακερς πρέπει να είναι ανώνυμοι ... κάτι σαν τον Ζορό ...



Ενώ οι "ολίγον χάκερς" μπορούν τα το δηλώνουν στην ΓΣ .

Acoul ή πλέον Ζ-acoul (Zoro+Acoul, 2 σε ένα)

----------


## DragonFighter

Όντως. Γιατί έγινε τώρα η αποκάλυψη;  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> @paravoid: Οι καλοί χακερς πρέπει να είναι ανώνυμοι ... κάτι σαν τον Ζορό ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ενώ οι "ολίγον χάκερς" μπορούν τα το δηλώνουν στην ΓΣ .
> 
> Acoul ή πλέον Ζ-acoul (Zoro+Acoul, 2 σε ένα)


Ειλικρινά, νόμιζα ότι μπορείς και καλύτερα.

Τόσο φτηνό που θα μπορούσε να το έχει γράψει και ο

----------


## dti

> *Η επιτομή έρχεται από το Δ.Σ*. Σε "ξηλώνουν" γιατί τους την έσπασες. Τους χάλασες την συνωμοταξία. Σε παραπέμπουν στην Π.Ε. με την ελπίδα ότι θα σε διαγράψουν. *Στηρίζουν τους admins* οι οποίοι το έκαναν για να βλέπουν τα orphan PMs...
> *Γιατί έπρεπε να βρουν "έξυπνη δικαιολογία" τότε;* Γιατί δεν το είπαν τότε; Γιατί δεν το είπαν σε άσχετη στιγμή, προς ενημέρωση όλων;
> Κουτόχορτο!
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί, ας μου πει τι θα έκανε διαφορετικά...
> Καλή τύχη σε όσους δεν φορούν παρωπίδες.


Μην ανησυχείς και δεν θα μείνει έτσι το θέμα...
Η Γ.Σ. θα τους στείλει εκεί που πρέπει και τους αξίζει...

26 και σήμερα...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Παράλληλα έχεις ακούσει τη φήμη ότι οι admins διαβάζουν τα PMs εδώ και καιρό μετά από ένα αστειάκι ενός admin σε κάποιον ("ρε τάδε, είδα έστειλες με PM στον δείνα αυτό, καλή φάση").
> Αυτή η φήμη είχε κυκλοφορήσει τόσο μάλιστα προ 6μήνου+ που σου είχαν στείλει διάφορα PMs που έγραφαν κάτω κάτω "α και που σαι, spirosco, @$%^[email protected]$%^@# (λογοκρισία)".


Αυτό είναι πολύ σοβαρή καταγγελία. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να την προσωποποιήσεις λίγο? Από που ακούστηκε η φήμη, ποιός ήταν ο admin με το αστειάκι, ποιος σου έστειλε το σχετικό Pm (μήπως ξέρει περισσότερα) 

Γιατί στα screenshot μου φάνηκε ότι είδα τον spirosco να λέει ότι δεν ήξερε καν για την ύπαρξη του mod. (Πάντως σε πιστεύω για αυτό και σε ρωτάω)

Επίσης καλό θα είναι να κάνεις εκείνο το σεμινάριο που είπαμε παραπάνω, όλο και κάτι θα πάρουμε. Και να καταθέσεις γραπτώς τις προτάσεις σου για την ασφάλεια.

Δεν θα πω το για το timing γιατί δεν με απασχολεί το γιατί αλλά τα γεγονότα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για να τελειώνουμε ρε παιδιά.....

@Admins:
α) Πετάχτε το MOD ΤΩΡΑ !!!
β) Γιατί μπήκε, από ποιόν και τι χρήση του έχει γίνει ?
γ) Πότε μπήκε και ποια ήταν η αφορμή ?
δ) Γιατί δεν ενημερώσατε mods/σύλλογο/forum κλπ ?

@Paravoid:
α) Πότε βρήκες το mod κλπ ?
β) Γιατί διάλεξες τώρα να το βγάλεις στη φόρα ?
γ) Με ποιανού το account μπήκες και τι ώρα ? (αφού θες full disclosure ρίχτο)


Μετά από τα παραπάνω θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε με στοιχεία τουλάχιστον...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ........................................
> 
> 
> Τελικά πέρα απο όλα ..... δεν κρίνω την πράξη , αλλά σταματάω μέ ένα ερώτημα 
> γιατί τώρα; εκτελούσες κάποια "εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία" ή απλά σου έκατσε ?
> 
> Τι γνώμη έχει "ο εντολέας" σου για την τροπή ?
> ...


 ::   ::   ::  Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πώς το έλεγε εκείνος ο moderator για τα παντελόνια και τις φουστίτσες...

Περιμένουμε να τηρήσεις αυτά που έγραψες πιο πάνω σχετικά με την παραπομπή των admins... "αν έχουν βάλει αυτό το mod οι admins..." θυμάσαι και τη συνέχεια;

----------


## alex-23

> εκτελούσες κάποια "εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία" ή απλά σου έκατσε ?
> 
> Τι γνώμη έχει "ο εντολέας" σου για την τροπή ?
> 
> Ο "ευκαιριακός" σύμμαχος σου Διαμιανός , σου έδωσε τα εύσημα ?????


john70
θα σοβαρευτείς ποτέ?
έχουμε ένα θέμα και εσύ το χαβά σου
κανείς πλακά λες και δεν τρέχει τίποτα
και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα αν έχει σύμμαχο τον Δαμιανό?
Που πραγματικά τέτοιο πράγμα δεν υφίσταται και μονό εσύ θα μπορούσες να το πεις γιατί είσαι μπουρδολογος (no offence)

----------


## bedazzled

> @paravoid: Οι καλοί χακερς πρέπει να είναι ανώνυμοι ... κάτι σαν τον *Ζορό* ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Σόρρυ ρε Αλέξανδρε, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα με τέτοια ατάκα.  :: 
Λες να σκάσει μύτη ο Vigor με ασορτί εικονούλα;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


ο john69 είναι φίλος από τα παλιά και για το λόγο αυτό μου την πέφτει συχνά πυκνά στις γωνίες ... έχει τραύματα όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε αλλά και δυναμική οπότε δεν τον βάζω στα φίλτρα ... το ίδιο ισχύει και για σένα http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/2600081953168080_0.jpg]linux doll[/url] αλλά η χημεία δεν κάθεται όπως θα θέλαμε ... can't have everything in this round of life ... !!

----------


## acoul

από κρυφή κάμερα της πρεσβείας όπως μας ήρθε προ ολίγου από το δορυφόρο 4ης γενιάς τη στιγμή που εμφυτεύει το επίμαχο mod, λίγο πριν την ρουκέτα, με τη γνωστή κλίκα να κρατάει τσίλιες ... !!! όπως διαπιστώνουμε, τα βιομετρικά χαρακτηριστικά της σπείρας είναι ξεκάθαρα !!



χουέρ ιζ ζοντ ??

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


O Αλέξανδρος και εγώ έχουμε κοινό κώδικα οπότε τα πιάνει , και εσύ μετά απο πολλά χρόνια (οταν φτάσεις τα χρόνια μας) θα μας πιάνεις  ::

----------


## john70

[quote="acoul"]από κρυφή κάμερα της πρεσβείας όπως μας ήρθε προ ολίγου από το δορυφόρο 4ης γενιάς τη στιγμή που εμφυτεύει το επίμαχο mod με τη γνωστή κλίκα να κρατάει τσίλιες ... !!!




Και ο Μίλτος μάρτυρας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW

----------


## acoul

> O Αλέξανδρος και εγώ έχουμε κοινό κώδικα οπότε τα πιάνει , και εσύ μετά απο πολλά χρόνια (οταν φτάσεις τα χρόνια μας) θα μας πιάνεις


εκείνη τη βόλτα στο Σαρωνικό που μου είχες τάξει κάτι καλοκαίρια πριν μην ξεχάσεις μόνο ... ξέρεις τώρα η ηλικία και οι παρενέργειές της ...




> Και ο Μίλτος μάρτυρας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


αυτές οι δουλειές γίνονται μόνο με ύψιστης ασφαλείας security !!! Spirosco τζουτζούκο το πρώτο τζ με σίγμα ... τι χρώμα προτιμάς τα καρφάκια που θα σε σταυρώσουμε στον ιστό της λέσχης που δεν έχει και καλή στήριξη για το admin που μας έκανες τσάμπα τόσο καιρό χάνεη ???

βασικά δεν έχουμε άλλους admin και προσωπικά θα τους ξαναψήφιζα γιατί δεν με έχουν πείσει ότι δεν είναι καλά παιδιά, που θα βρούμε άλλους να δουλεύουν τσάμπα, ουδείς τέλειος βέβαια αλλά υπάρχουν πάντα και χειρότερα  ::  τώρα για το Δ.Σ. είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι μπορούμε και καλύτερα αρκεί να υπάρξει γενναία συμμετοχή με ανανεωμένο αίμα γιαμ γιαμ !! 

αν συνεχίσει έτσι το φόρουμ μας, ο Ευαγγελάτος θα βρεθεί σύντομα χωρίς δουλειά ... και τα μπάνερς του σπόνσορα θα χτυπήσουν ... κόκκινα !! γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα VoIP ... !!

@Zoro: θέλουμε και ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα !!!

----------


## Ernest0x

Το ότι έχει εγκατασταθεί το συγκεκριμένο mod δεν σημαίνει κάτι από μόνο του. Σημασία έχει ο λόγος για τον οποίον υπάρχει. Θα μπορούσε, όπως ισχυρίζεται ο netsailor, να υπάρχει και για καλό. Χωρίς να έχω χτενίσει το thread, δεν έχω δει στοιχεία που ν' αποδεικνύουν την χρήση του mod για ανήθικους σκοπούς. Ως παραλληλισμό, έχω στο σπίτι μου πολλά μαχαίρια για να κόβω ψωμί και να φτιάχνω σαλάτα, μα κανένα για να πράττω φόνους (προς το παρόν :P).

Απ' την άλλη, τα στοιχεία που δημοσίευσε ο paravoid δείχνουν πως χρήση του συγκεκριμένου mod οδήγησε, εσκεμμένα ή μη, στην απώλεια δεδομένων απ' τους λογαριασμούς των χρηστών του forum (μαζική διαγραφή των απεσταλμένων pms). Επίσης, τα ίδια στοιχεία δείχνουν 2 μέλη της ομάδας των administrator να συζητούν και να διαπιστώνουν την αιτία για το συμβάν και να σχολιάζουν πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να τοποθετηθούν περί της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης στο ανοιχτό forum με τρόπο έξυπνο, ώστε να μην προκαλέσουν τις αντιδράσεις ή υποψίες χρηστών. Πράγματι, στην τοποθέτηση του spirosco στο ανοικτό forum απουσιάζει οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στο συγκεκριμένο mod με την χρήση του οποίου προκλήθηκε, εσκεμμένα ή μη, η απώλεια των pms και παρουσιάζεται ως αιτία κάτι αρκετά γενικότερο (εργασίες στην βάση). Η ΠΕ είναι η μόνη αρμόδια στο ν' αποφανθεί αν ήταν τυχαίο το γεγονός πως η τοποθέτηση του spirosco στο ανοιχτό forum ήταν αρκετά γενική ή αν κατασκευάστηκε με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να αποφευχθούν οποιεσδήποτε αντιδράσεις εις βάρος της εικόνας ή/και της ηρεμίας των admins ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο. 

Έχουμε επίσης τις δηλώσεις του paravoid για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποίησε για να έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία που δημοσίευσε. Περί αυτού προκύπτουν τουλάχιστον δύο θέματα. 
Πρώτον, με βάση τα λεγόμενά του paravoid, η πρόσβασή στα δεδομένα που δημοσίευσε έγινε χρησιμοποιώντας το ίδιο root password για το σύστημα βάσης δεδομένων, το οποίο όπως ισχυρίζεται το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει άλλες 4 φορές για την είσοδό του στο σύστημα. Δεν διευκρινίζει, απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει, αν το συγκεκριμένο pass έχει παραμείνει από παλιότερες εποχές που πιθανόν να είχε και ο ίδιος (εγκεκριμένη) πρόσβαση στη βάση ή αν ήταν αρκετά αδύναμο ώστε να το ψαρέψει. Ωστόσο, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις την ευθύνη την έχουν οι admins που δεν το έχουν αλλάξει. Επίσης, είναι ζήτημα που θα πρέπει ν' απασχολήσει (και) το Δ.Σ. αφού αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για την σωστή λειτουργία των ομάδων εργασίας του συλλόγου.
Δεύτερον, προκύπτει το ερώτημα: Έπραξε σωστά ο paravoid εντός των πλαισίων της κοινότητας και εντός των πλαισίων του συλλόγου; Η κοινότητα ξέρει να δίνει απαντήσεις σε κάθε ευκαιρία, με κάθε μέλος της να δημιουργεί την δική του εικόνα για τον paravoid και όλες μαζί τις εικόνες να συνδυάζονται σ' αυτό που μπορούμε ν' αποκαλούμε γενική εικόνα του paravoid. Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να δώσει και αυτός απαντήσεις στα πλαίσια λειτουργίας του, με το αρμόδιο όργανό του, την ΠE, αν υπάρξει παραπομπή του paravoid σ' αυτήν, από τον κατάλληλο αριθμό μελών του σωματείου. Η ίδια επιτροπή είναι αρμόδια και για τον έλεγχο της εγκυρότητας των στοιχείων που παραθέτει ο paravoid.

_Τα παραπάνω περισσότερο ως προπόνηση στην ανάλυση καταστάσεων και έναν τρόπο, πιθανότατα άκαρπης, απασχόλησης του εγκεφάλου σε ώρες χαλάρωσης. :)_

----------


## dti

> Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να δώσει και αυτός απαντήσεις στα πλαίσια λειτουργίας του, με το αρμόδιο όργανό του, την ΠE, *αν υπάρξει παραπομπή του paravoid σ' αυτήν*, από τον κατάλληλο αριθμό μελών του σωματείου. Η ίδια επιτροπή είναι αρμόδια και για τον έλεγχο της εγκυρότητας των στοιχείων που παραθέτει ο paravoid.


Πέτρο, με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. και μόνον, ο paravoid παραπέφθηκε ήδη στην Π.Ε....
Σιγά μην ρώταγαν τα μέλη...  ::

----------


## Vigor

_Zorro, Zorro, Zorro. Can't somebody get rid of that man?_

----------


## antonisk7

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> Κι έλεγα φέτος να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ θλιβερά και αποκαρδιωτικά.
> 
> 
> αν θες να βοηθήσεις πέτα το τηλεκοντρόλ και έλα να δώσεις ένα χεράκι να μπει σε καλή τροχιά ο σύλλογος. Ο σύλλογος είναι η συλλογική δουλειά που καταθέτουμε σε αυτόν όλοι μας και όχι κάποιο μαγικό τραίνο που εκπληρώνει αυτόματα τις επιθυμίες μας ... τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή αλλά ας τα ξαναπούμε μπας και τα εμπεδώσουμε κάποια στιγμή !!


κάτσε Αλέξανδρε τι εννοεις *ότι επειδή δεν συμμετέχουμε στα του συλλόγου*: 
δε βοηθάμε το δίκτυο? Δεν τρέχουμε στις ταράτσες κάθε 3 και μία? Δεν βοηθάμε κάθε νέο που ρωτάει ή θέλει να στήσει κάτι ? Δεν συζητάμε και βγάζουμε λινκ? δε δοκιμάζουμε? δε διοργανώνουμε workshops ? Παρα απολαμβάνουμε τις υπηρεσιες του έτοιμου στημμένου δικτύου από τον καναπέ?
είναι προτιμότερο το ξεκατίνιασμα και ο αγώνας λόγων σε απειρες ανούσιες σελίδες για να βγαλουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα και να προκύψει μία δομή συλλόγου που όλοι να είναι ευχαριστημένοι (απορώ αν γίνεται)?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μας φάγανε μπαμπέσικα....  ::

----------


## dti

> κάτσε Αλέξανδρε τι εννοεις *ότι επειδή δεν συμμετέχουμε στα του συλλόγου*: 
> *δε βοηθάμε το δίκτυο? Δεν τρέχουμε στις ταράτσες κάθε 3 και μία?* Δεν βοηθάμε κάθε νέο που ρωτάει ή θέλει να στήσει κάτι ? Δεν συζητάμε και βγάζουμε λινκ? δε δοκιμάζουμε? δε διοργανώνουμε workshops ? Παρα απολαμβάνουμε τις υπηρεσιες του έτοιμου στημμένου δικτύου από τον καναπέ?


Σαφώς και όχι, δεν ισχύει αυτό... 
Ούτε σημαίνει οτι ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο για τα μέλη του Συλλόγου...

Απλά μέσα σ΄αυτήν την απαξίωση που έχει οδηγηθεί ο Σύλλογος, από τις επιλογές και τις πολιτικές συγκεκριμένων προσώπων, καλό θα είναι όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση και να πάρουν ενεργά μέρος στα δρώμενα του Συλλόγου και όχι από την κερκίδα.

----------


## socrates

> Μας φάγανε μπαμπέσικα....


Έλα ντε πως σε έμπλεξαν εσένα μέσα;;;;  ::

----------


## sotiris

ακολουθεί private message @ papashark
ρε χαμένο κορμί που χάθηκες, πάρε και κανά τηλέφωνο, άντε γιατί χαθήκαμε.

ακολουθεί private message @ paravoid
Φαίδωνα πότε ευκαιρείς να περάσεις να μου φτιάξεις το security στο κόμβο μου, και γενικά να ρίξεις μια ματιά με το δικό σου μάτι?

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Μας φάγανε μπαμπέσικα....


Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέμε, βρέθηκες σε λάθος σημείο την λάθος στιγμή....

Moderator machine22
Διεγράφησαν προσωπικά στοιχεία

----------


## Ventrix

να για ποιον λόγο σβήστικαν όλα τα pms!

Διεγράφησαν προσωπικά στοιχεία

----------


## JollyRoger

> Διεγράφησαν προσωπικά στοιχεία


δεν πρέπει να σβηστούν και οι σχετικές φωτογραφίες πιο πίσω? η δεν κατάλαβα καλα?

----------


## papashark

Είναι απόρητο προσωπικό στοιχείο να πεις που είναι ότι ο πρόεδρος του awmn δουλεύει μόνιμα εκτός αθηνών ?

Ρε πάτε καλά ? Αρχίσατε τις μ@λ@κίες πάλι ?

----------


## john70

> Είναι απόρητο προσωπικό στοιχείο να πεις που είναι ότι ο πρόεδρος του awmn δουλεύει μόνιμα εκτός αθηνών ?
> 
> Ρε πάτε καλά ? Αρχίσατε τις μ@λ@κίες πάλι ?


Πάς καλά ????

Εκεί που σου έκαναν moderation δεν έγραφε κάτι για τον πρόεδρο του ΑΜΔΑ ....

Πάλι "εντυπώσεις" προκαλείς , "Δαμιανίζεις" ????

----------


## papashark

Χμ... Ναι δίκιο έχεις, βλέπεις έχω αποκτήση μια μικρή προκατάληψη...

Βέβαια ήταν καλαμπούρι που δεν κατάλαβε καν ο machine22....

----------


## commando

Sorry για τα ισως ασχετα, αλλα κοιταξα το disclaimer και οντως δεν υπαρχει ευθυνη απωλειων μπλα μπλα βλεπε εθελοντικο πειραματικο δικτυο μπλα μπλα αλλα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν λεει ομως οτι τα pm ειναι απροκαλυπτα θεατα σε τριτους δεν τοξερα , συμφωνω με incremental backups σε ενα φτηνιαρικο tape drive κ ημαρτον βρισκεις ο,τι γουσταρεις τωρα.
Δεν το ηξερα αυτο ευτυχως που εκανα backup απο μονος μου.
Ο paravoid δεν τον ξερω το κυριο ,βεβαια εκανε 1 κακο κ 1 καλο.
Χρησιμοποιησε την ιδια παραβιαση προσωπικων δεδομενων για να δειξει την αλλη παραβιαση προσωπικων δεδομενων.
Σε καθε περιπτωση υπηρξε συνταγματικα παρανομη ενεργεια περι απορρητου των επικοινωνιων βασει του πιο κατω νομου .Δε ξερω ποιος εφταιξε βρειτε τα εγω ειμαι newbie ,δεν ξερω καν ποιοι ειναι αυτοι μονο τον chaos ξερω που καλα εγραψε (απο τεχνικης αποψης) οτι σωστοτερα ειναι ιncremental backups(και σε tapes συπληρωσα εγω) .........



Πέραν των ορισμών που περιλαμβάνονται στο άρθρο 2 του Ν. 2472/97, όπως ισχύει, έχοντας δε επίσης υπόψη τους ορισμούς των Οδηγιών 2002/21/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «σχετικά με κοινό κανονιστικό πλαίσιο για δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία πλαίσιο)» και 2002/22/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «για την καθολική υπηρεσία και τα δικαιώματα των χρηστών όσον αφορά δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία καθολικής υπηρεσίας)», νοούνται για τους σκοπούς του νόμου αυτού ως:

«χρήστης»: κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποιεί διαθέσιμη στο κοινό υπηρεσία ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, για προσωπικούς ή επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα συνδρομητής της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας
..........
Οποιαδήποτε χρήση των υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών που παρέχονται μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου επικοινωνιών και των διαθεσίμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, καθώς και των συναφών δεδομένων κίνησης και θέσης, όπως ορίζονται στον παρόντα νόμο, προστατεύεται από το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών. Η άρση του απορρήτου για τις δημόσιες αρχές είναι επιτρεπτή μόνο υπό τις προϋποθέσεις και τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 19 του Συντάγματος και τους εκτελεστικούς αυτού νόμους......

αναφορα..
http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/modu...rticle&sid=613

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να δώσει και αυτός απαντήσεις στα πλαίσια λειτουργίας του, με το αρμόδιο όργανό του, την ΠE, *αν υπάρξει παραπομπή του paravoid σ' αυτήν*, από τον κατάλληλο αριθμό μελών του σωματείου. Η ίδια επιτροπή είναι αρμόδια και για τον έλεγχο της εγκυρότητας των στοιχείων που παραθέτει ο paravoid.
> 
> 
> Πέτρο, με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. και μόνον, ο paravoid παραπέφθηκε ήδη στην Π.Ε....
> Σιγά μην ρώταγαν τα μέλη... :evil:


Tώρα είδα ένα quote του mojiro. Δεν ξέρω από που το ξετρύτρωσε, αλλά δείχνει επίσημο, ο ίδιος ο paravoid μιλάει για ξήλωμα, το επιβεβαιώνεις και συ, άρα πράγματι έτσι θα 'ναι.

Προσωπικά μ' ενοχλεί η "αποδέσμευση" και παραπομπή στην ΠΕ μονάχα του paravoid, όταν υπάρχουν απόψεις από μέλη που εκφράζουν την δυσαρέσκεια ή απορία τους και για το περιεχόμενο των στοιχείων που δημοσιοποιήθηκαν. Επίσης, εφόσον το Δ.Σ. θεωρεί ύποπτο/ένοχο/κτλ. τον paravoid, θα περίμενε κανείς πως θα ασκούσε κάποιου είδους ελέγχου ή κάποια ανακριτική διαδικασία στους admins που επέτρεπαν την είσοδο στο σύστημά τους σε κάποιον ύποπτο/ένοχο/κτλ. χωρίς καν αυτός να χρησιμοποίησει κάποιο exploit (όπως ισχυρίζεται ο ίδιος). Αντ' αυτού βλέπουμε δηλώσεις πλήρους εμπιστοσύνης σ' αυτούς.

----------


## john70

Δαμιανέ,

(Θα στο έστελνα με PM αλλά μια και θα το δούν όλοι το γράφω εδώ) 

Τώρα που η Βουλγαρία είναι στην ΕΕ και άνοιξαν τα σύνορα (δεν θέλει πιά διαβατήριο) δεν πάς μια βόλτα (πάντα για το καλό του δικτύου) να ξελαμπικάρεις ?

Φήμες ότι μετά την διέλευση σου τα σύνορα θα κλείσουν είναι ανυπόστατες !!!

----------


## Tenorism

Άντε και μάσα meeting στον Προμαχώνα.

----------


## ChoOSeN

ixi ixiiii xiiixi xixxxxi xixixxxxxxii xixixxxx ixixxi xixixi
Vrhka pios evale to mod!! !! 
Enas squarehead! :O 
8=D  ::

----------


## papashark

> Άντε και μάσα meeting στον Προμαχώνα.


Ο !

Ενα μέλος του ΔΣ παίρνει μέρος στην συζήτηση, έχοντας πολύτιμη συνεισφορά στο θέμα...

Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, ο tenorism (Ζαχαρίας στον πραγματικό κόσμο) είναι μέλος του ΔΣ  ::   ::  



Που είσαι βρε Ζαχαρία, όλα καλά ? Χάθηκες, μαύρη πέτρα έριξες πίσω σου, ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν τα πρακτικά και οι αγγελίες και εμφανίζεται το όνομα σου που και που...

(_θα στο συγχωρέσω μόνο άμα δηλώσεις ότι παραμένεις χαζομπαμπάς με την κορούλα σου και μας έχεις γραμμένους όλους για χάρη της_  ::  )

----------


## Tenorism

Moderated::Mick Flemm::Σεμνά παιδιά δεν χρειάζεται να βρίζουμε δημόσια...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η ζημιά έγινε πλέον. Ακόμα και να έφευγαν αυτοί που έκαναν ότι έκαναν ποιος θα εμπιστευόταν τους επόμενους?

Θα πρότεινα στο Δ.Σ. αντί να στηρίζει τα πρόσωπα καλύτερα είναι να στηρίξει τους θεσμούς, να τους "γανώσει".

@ Δ.Σ : Οι κριτές είναι και κρινόμενοι ξέρετε...

----------


## papashark

> Καλά εσένα ειδικά σε έχω γραμμένο εντελώς μα εντελώς στα @@ μου. Μήπως έπιασες την πέτρα που πέταξα πίσω μου; Μήπως θεωρείς πως με τις μαλακίες που γράφετε συνεχώς καταφέρνετε και τίποτα;


Οχι βρε, δεν θεωρώ κάτι τέτοιο, πιστεύω ότι με αυτά που γράφετε και κάνετε μπορείτε να τα κάνετε χάλια και χωρίς εμάς  ::

----------


## john70

> ...... πιστεύω ότι με αυτά που γράφετε και κάνετε μπορείτε να τα κάνετε χάλια και χωρίς εμάς



Μπά είσαι ο guest star στον Θίασο , και μάλιστα τσακώνεσαι με τον ομόσταυλο σου Δαμιανό για τον ρόλο του Χατζιαβάτη !

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Η ζημιά έγινε πλέον. Ακόμα και να έφευγαν αυτοί που έκαναν ότι έκαναν ποιος θα εμπιστευόταν τους επόμενους?
> ...



Για αυτό ,

"Ψηφο στον ηγέτη της κάθαρσης Δαμιανό , στο παιδί του Λαου, τον σωτήρα του ΑΜΔΑ , το αστέρι μας"

ΥΓ , Πάντως δέν κατάλαβα όσο και εάν προσπάθησα τι θές να πείς για αυτο απάντησα γενικά ...

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε τζόν... γιατί βρίζεις?!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μάλλον έχεις κοντή μνήμη. 

Ήταν κάτι παλικάρια που έσκιζαν τα ρούχα τους για την αδιαφάνεια, κατάχρησης εξουσίας και όλη την υπόλοιπη σάτσα άλλα τώρα κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια και χειρότερα. 

Άρα οι επόμενοι τι θα κάνουν??!?

----------


## john70

> Μάλλον έχεις κοντή μνήμη. 
> 
> Ήταν κάτι παλικάρια που έσκιζαν τα ρούχα τους για την αδιαφάνεια, κατάχρησης εξουσίας και όλη την υπόλοιπη σάτσα άλλα τώρα κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια και χειρότερα. 
> 
> Άρα οι επόμενοι τι θα κάνουν??!?


Σε "έπιασα" και πολύ ευχαρίστως αγαπητέ μου να έβαζα και φώτο από αυτά τα παλικάρια για τους δούμε καλά και να τους μαυρίσουμε σε ... 25 μέρες .... αλλά είναι τεχνικά αδύνατο . Ειδικά για το πρωτοπαλίκαρο τον Δαμιανό .... και ξέρεις γιατί ??

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Γιάννης ρωτάει, γιάννης απαντά... (trolling δλδ)

----------


## Themis Ap

Ήταν ένα όμορφο βράδυ πριν από περίπου 1,5 χρόνο όταν ένας φίλος μου (που είχα καιρό να δώ) με κάλεσε σπίτι του να μου δείξει ένα "πράγμα" που ονόμαζε AWMN.

Ενθουσιάστηκα! Τζάμπα πράγμα, μεγάλες ταχύτητες (!), ότι θέλεις βρίσκεις κ.τ.λ. (ναι το παραδέχομαι...)

Μετά ήρθε ο πιό μεστός ενθουσιασμός. Υπολογιστές, δίκτυα, συσκεύες, καινούργιες ορολογίες (σπαστικές όλες αυτές οι ξενόγλωσσες συντομογραφίες και είναι πολλές οι άτιμες), καινούργιες γνώσεις, ελεύθερο λογισμικό, θέληση να μάθεις κάτι και να μπορέσεις αφού διαβάσεις γι αυτό να το αναπαραγάγεις και μόνος σου.

Το linksys δίνει τη θέση του στο ταρατσοπισί που έφτιαξα και το link που είχα με έναν AP καταργείται για να αναβαθμίσω σε Α και να προσφέρω (...?).

Μέσα σε αυτόν τον ενθουσιασμό, αρχίζω να ασχολούμαι περισσότερο και με το forum. Διαβάζω, γράφω, μαθαίνω, αρχίζω να βλέπω κάποια πράγματα που μου χαλάνε την καλή εντύπωση που είχα (π.χ. ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση κάποιων νέων μελών, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν το εξετάζω τώρα αυτό).

Ψάχνω λίγο περισσότερο και διαβάζω διάσπαρτα για κουκουλοφόρους, για υποκινητές και υποκινούμενους, για πράγματα γενικά που θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται κάποιοι (ποιοί και γιατί άλλο θέμα ~ ιστορίες του σύγχρονου παρελθόντος που δεν κατέχω πλήρως αλλά θεωρώ ότι μάλλον έχουν πλήξει το κύρος του AWMN ως προς τρίτους φορείς), για πράγματα που οι νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν και οι παλιοί τα έχουν ανακυκλώσει άπειρες φορές και ο καθένας έχει κατασταλλάξει στην άποψή του που υποστηρίζει σκυλίσια.

Α μαθαίνω επίσης ότι έρχονται εκλογές για νέο ΔΣ. Το πως το μαθαίνω βέβαια έχει να κάνει με τις κόντρες που εμφανίζονται ως δια μαγείας σε κάθε καινούργιο topic που ανοίγεται...

Σε όλη αυτή την κακή εικόνα έρχεται να προστεθεί αυτό το topic των 18+ σελίδων που μόλις τελείωσα να διαβάζω.

Η όποια εικόνα ρομαντική για ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που έχουν μαζευτεί, έχουν συζητήσει, έχουν ψάξει, έχουν ψαχτεί γενικότερα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους με κάτι που ανήκει στο πλαίσιο των ενεργειών που έχουν επικρατήσει να αναφέρονται ως hobby, καταστρέφεται και αναφωνώ ένα άψυχο BACK TO REALITY.

To ανοιχτό δίκτυο τελικά στην Ελλάδα (αλήθεια έχουμε τους περισσότερους κόμβους αναλογικά με τον πληθυσμό έχω ακούσει, ε?) δεν ξεφεύγει από την καθημερινότητα που συναντάμε παντού μπροστά μας.

Και τώρα η λύση φαντάζει το να κατέβουμε (αφού γραφτούμε...) σε μία συνάντηση-συνέλευση, όπου θα προσπαθήσουν κάποιοι να πείσουν ότι είναι άξιοι να διαχειριστούν τί...?

Ποιό θα είναι το έργο τους που θα φαίνεται σε όλους όσους ασχολούνται με το δίκτυο? 
Θα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την εθελοντική προσφορά όσων γνωρίζουν και έχουν την διάθεση να προσφέρουν? 
Θα διασφαλίσουν ένα ασφαλές-χρηστικό forum και την καλή διαχείρισή του?
Θα μπορέσουν να κάνουν το δίκτυό μας πιο φιλικό και γνωστό προς τον έξω κόσμο?

Η ώρα είναι αργά έχω διαβάσει καμία 25 σελίδες και κάπου αρχίζω να χάνω την μπάλα. Ακόμα λίγο και μπορεί να ξεχάσω το έναυσμα για την ιστοριούλα μου.

Να δείς ποιό ήταν?
Μάλλον η απογοήτευση που μου μένει αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτά που βλέπω... 

Φιλικά, Θέμης Αποστολόπουλος.

----------


## Danimoth

Θέμη, τα είπες πολύ ωραία.

Δυστυχώς η εικόνα του forum απογοητεύει. 

Αλήθεια, έχω δει κάποιες φωτογραφίες:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4741#4741

dti+papashark: Τον κόμβο μαζί δεν τον στήσατε? Τόσα πράγματα άλλαξαν από τότε και τσακώνεστε συνεχώς? Έχετε πραγματικά κάτι να χωρίσετε?

Η αλληλεγγύη είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα για μια κοινότητα σαν κι αυτή. Και γενικά έχω καλές εντυπώσεις: 
ο MerNion που μας βοήθησε να κάνουμε τα πρώτα μας βήματα(μιλάω για 827,7522), ο antonisk7 που μας έφτιαξε το taratsoPC για τον 827, ο freenet που μας βοήθησε με τα settings, ο machine22 που μας έδειξε για VPN κλπ, και εμείς τώρα με τη σειρά μας που φτιάξαμε τον CostasECS, gonzalez13. 

Μια ματιά στο forum και βλέπει κανείς ότι: "Ήρθε ο τάδε και με βοήθησε στο σκαν, ήρθαν τα παιδιά και στήσαμε τον κόμβο" δείχνει ότι η κοινότητα μας βασίζεται κυρίως στην αλληλοβοήθεια. Πόσοι κόμβοι στήθηκαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο? Πιστεύω ότι πολλοί ανήκουν σήμερα στην κοινότητα επειδή κάποιο αφιέρωσαν το χρόνο και είχαν διάθεση να τους βοηθήσουν. 

Τέσπα αυτή την εικόνα έχω για το δίκτυο, για αυτό ίσως θα πρέπει να αποχωρήσω από το forum γιατι μου αρέσει και θέλω να τη διατηρήσω.

Αν νομίζετε ότι οι τσακωμοί και οι πολιτικές έχουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία από το να είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρέα(με την ευρύτερη έννοια της λέξης), τότε τι να σας πω, συνεχίστε τους καυγάδες.

Ουτοπία? Ίσως.....

----------


## mojiro

> dti+papashark: Τον κόμβο μαζί δεν τον στήσατε? Τόσα πράγματα άλλαξαν από τότε και τσακώνεστε συνεχώς? Έχετε πραγματικά κάτι να χωρίσετε?


mmmm  ::

----------


## acoul

> Άντε και μάσα meeting στον Προμαχώνα.


Και για όσους δεν ξέρουν ο τενόρος είναι μέλος του Δ.Σ. !!  ::  Άγνωστες λέξεις: ήθος, συνέπεια, ευθύνη ... τελικά η ζωή είναι σκληρή !!

----------


## acoul

> Και τώρα η λύση φαντάζει το να κατέβουμε (αφού γραφτούμε...) σε μία συνάντηση-συνέλευση, όπου θα προσπαθήσουν κάποιοι να πείσουν ότι είναι άξιοι να διαχειριστούν τί...?


τον εαυτό σου γιατί τον βγάζεις έξω από το χορό ?? έλα στο Δ.Σ. να μας δείξεις πως πρέπει να είναι ... πως θα γίνει δηλαδή; ή έστω μπες στον κόπο να ψηφίσεις κάποιο λιγότερο επιβλαβές άτομο για να αντιπροσωπεύει λιγότερο λάθος την προσπάθεια του συλλόγου ... αυτό το ισοπέδωμα βγάζοντας έξω την ουρά μας είναι όλα τα λεφτά ... για αυτό εξάλλου πνίγεται η Αθήνα στα σκουπίδια και τις χωματερές που ξεχυλίζουν και δεν ανοίγει μύτη ... οι εξωγήινοι θα έρθουν να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα - no worry και οι χρωματιστές γραβάτες θα χαμογελούν όλο σκέρτσο στον φακό κρύβοντας το εξελιγμένο στομάχι του χρόνου πίσω από το ακριβό φρεσκοσιδερωμένο σακάκι της παραποίησης αν όχι πλαστογράφησης της ομορφιάς ή της ανόθευτης αλήθειας !!

----------


## Sam_GR

> Μήπως θεωρείς πως με τις μαλακίες που γράφετε συνεχώς καταφέρνετε και τίποτα;


Δηλαδή θές να μας πείς ότι δε θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα;Εντελώς τίποτα;Δηλαδή εσείς του Συμβουλίου είστε οι μ@μ@με και δέρνουμε και όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε απο κάτω σας;Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα εγώ.Για βάλτε μυαλό και ΠΑΡΤΕ ΘΕΣΗ.Αν δεν είστε ικανοί να διαχειριστείτε έναν σύλλογο τότε παραιτηθείτε.Εχω αηδιάσει απο αυτά τα τελευταία γεγονότα και την μη αποδοχή ευθυνών απο κανέναν σας.Φοράτε παντελόνια ρε σείς;

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> Μήπως θεωρείς πως με τις μαλακίες που γράφετε συνεχώς καταφέρνετε και τίποτα;
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή θές να μας πείς ότι δε θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα;Εντελώς τίποτα;


Κι εμείς έχουμε εξουσία........ Στην ταράτσα μας.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Sam_GR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> ...


το λάθος που κάνουμε είναι ότι δεν κατανοούμε ότι την εξουσία την έχουμε και στη λέσχη !!!!!!!

----------


## thalexan

> το λάθος που κάνουμε είναι ότι δεν κατανοούμε ότι την εξουσία την έχουμε και στη λέσχη !!!!!!!


Προσωπικά θα προτιμήσω την πιο ήπια μορφή εξουσίας της ταράτσας που δεν πάει πακέτο με το κουτάκι Lexotanil στην τσέπη!

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Sam_GR
> 
> ...


Φίλτατε acoul έχεις δίκιο.Δεν είμαι γραμμένος στον σύλλογο, αλλα το θέμα καίει ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους χρησιμοποιούν το Forum.Πρότείνω όσοι θέλουμε να μαζευτούμε κάπου και να συζητήσουμε για τις κινήσεις που μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## acoul

[quote=Sam_GR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Sam_GR":c2fbe
> 
> ...


Φίλτατε acoul έχεις δίκιο.Δεν είμαι γραμμένος στον σύλλογο, αλλα το θέμα καίει ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους χρησιμοποιούν το Forum.Πρότείνω όσοι θέλουμε να μαζευτούμε κάπου και να συζητήσουμε για τις κινήσεις που μπορούμε να κάνουμε.[/quote:c2fbe]
οι προσωρινοί, εκλεγμένοι εκπρόσωποι και εκφραστές του συλλόγου θα πρέπει να σέβονται και αγαπούν όλο το δίκτυο, να ακούνε και αφουγκράζονται τις διαθέσεις του και να προσπαθούν με ενωτικό τρόπο να υλοποιούν αυτή τη διάθεση στο βαθμό του δυνατού ... !!! κλίκες και κοκορομαχίες θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται με αυτοσαρκασμό και σάτυρα για να προχωρήσουμε πιο πέρα ... !!

----------


## nvak

> Και τώρα η λύση φαντάζει το να κατέβουμε (αφού γραφτούμε...) σε μία συνάντηση-συνέλευση, όπου θα προσπαθήσουν κάποιοι να πείσουν ότι είναι άξιοι να διαχειριστούν τί...?
> 
> Ποιό θα είναι το έργο τους που θα φαίνεται σε όλους όσους ασχολούνται με το δίκτυο? 
> Θα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την εθελοντική προσφορά όσων γνωρίζουν και έχουν την διάθεση να προσφέρουν?


Themis Ap +++
Έτσι είναι. Η διαφορά του εθελοντή με τον εκλεγμένο εθελοντή είναι ότι ο δεύτερος είναι *υποχρεωμένος* απο την κερκίδα να προσφέρει σωστό θέαμα στον αγωνιστικό χώρο.
Πάντως απο θεατές πάμε καλά και υπάρχει καλό κλίμα. Οι παίκτες θα βγούν ή θα αρχίσουμε να σπάμε κερκίδες ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
>  Και τώρα η λύση φαντάζει το να κατέβουμε (αφού γραφτούμε...) σε μία συνάντηση-συνέλευση, όπου θα προσπαθήσουν κάποιοι να πείσουν ότι είναι άξιοι να διαχειριστούν τί...?
> 
> Ποιό θα είναι το έργο τους που θα φαίνεται σε όλους όσους ασχολούνται με το δίκτυο? 
> Θα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την εθελοντική προσφορά όσων γνωρίζουν και έχουν την διάθεση να προσφέρουν?
> 
> 
> Themis Ap +++
> ...


Νίκο, αξία έχεις και το ξέρεις, ξέρουμε ... θα σου έβγαζα όμως το καπέλο αν κατέβαινες για το νέο Δ.Σ. παρά τα ρίσκα και το ξεβόλεμα που έχει, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να χάσει κανείς και πολλά πράγματα, δηλαδή ο τενόρος τι έπαθε στην τελική ?? μια χαρά παιδί είναι !!!

----------


## nvak

Αλέξανδρε έχουμε πολλούς άξιους για να αναλάβουν τέτοια θέση.
Ο ιδανικός υποψήφιος για μένα είναι αυτός που έχει την τρέλα και την διάθεση να αφιερώσει αρκετό χρόνο με τα κοινά.
Ο Δαμιανός, ο Νικήτας, ο Σωκράτης, ο Ιωσήφ, ο Αργύρης ... είναι μερικοί που εγώ ήδη γνωρίζω. 
Το ζητούμενο είναι αν αυτοί που εκλεγούν μπορούν να συνεργασθούν και ποιοί θα τους βοηθήσουν μετά. 
Απο μένα πάντως θα έχουν βοήθεια όποια απο τα παιδιά εκλεγούν. Ότι καταφέρουν θα είναι για το καλό όλων μας.

----------


## gadgetakias

...άκυρο.. πολύ πρωί ακόμη..  ::

----------


## nvak

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ εγώ γνωρίζω μόνο μερικούς βορειοανατολικούς.
Κάθε περιοχή έχει τους δικούς της μπροστάρηδες.
Πρίν τις εκλογές καλό είναι να τους γνωρίσουμε όλους.

Τί λέτε για κοινό meeting παρουσίασης των υποψηφίων, πρίν τις εκλογές ?

----------


## zod

> χουέρ ιζ ζοντ ??


Με ζήτησε κανείς;




> @paravoid: Οι καλοί χακερς πρέπει να είναι ανώνυμοι ... κάτι σαν τον Ζορό ...


Acoul δεν έχεις δίκιο. Ακόμα και ο Ζορρός έκρυψε το πάθος του για δημοσιότητα πίσω απο τη μαυρη στολή και την κομμένη μάσκα. Όλοι οι υποτιθέμενα ανώνυμοι ήρωες κάτι βρίσκουν για να πλασάρουν τον εαυτό τους στην κοινωνία. Εδώ να φανταστείς ο Κλαρκ Κέντ (aka Superman) αποφάσισε να φοράει το κόκκινο βρακί του, πάνω απο το παντελόνι του για να τον προσέξουν. Έλεος, τι άλλο θα σκεφτούνε για αυτά τα 5 λεπτά δημοσιότητας;

----------


## noisyjohn

Συνάδελφος με 20ετή εμπειρία σε flames παραδίδει μαθήματα κατ' οίκον ... 




> Ήταν ένα όμορφο βράδυ πριν από περίπου 1,5 χρόνο όταν ένας φίλος μου (που είχα καιρό να δώ) με κάλεσε σπίτι του να μου δείξει ένα "πράγμα" που ονόμαζε AWMN.
> Ενθουσιάστηκα! .......
> ......................................................................................
> Μάλλον η απογοήτευση που μου μένει αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτά που βλέπω... 
> 
> Φιλικά, Θέμης Αποστολόπουλος.


+++++++ Γιάννης Τσατσάκης, για τα λέμε και με το όνομα και με τη χάρη ...

Υ.Γ.
Η υπογραφή ήταν από την αρχή έτσι ... και μάλλον θα την κρατήσω για καιρό ακόμα...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> χουέρ ιζ ζοντ ??
> 
> 
> Ακόμα και ο Ζορρός έκρυψε το πάθος του για δημοσιότητα πίσω απο τη μαυρη στολή και την κομμένη μάσκα.


τότε δεν υπήρχαν οι ειδικές κάμερες δορυφόροι που αγρυπνούν για την περιφρούρηση της ασφάλειας και ελευθερίας του πολίτη και συνθέτουν με ακρίβεια χιλιοστού τα βιοματικά χαρακτηριστικά του ήρωα, αγωνιστή, επαναστάτη κατά την παλαιά διαθήκη, τρομοκράτη, χούλιγκαν, προβοκάτορα, πράκτορα κατά την καινή, πίσω από κάθε μάσκα, κουκούλα, κράνος κλπ. ... !!

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Οι χειριστές όμως όλων αυτών των μέσων υπήρχαν απο τότε...ιφ γιου νοου γουατ αι μιν.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> Μήπως θεωρείς πως με τις μαλακίες που γράφετε συνεχώς καταφέρνετε και τίποτα;
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή θές να μας πείς ότι δε θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα;Εντελώς τίποτα;Δηλαδή εσείς του Συμβουλίου είστε οι μ@μ@με και δέρνουμε και όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε απο κάτω σας;Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα εγώ.Για βάλτε μυαλό και ΠΑΡΤΕ ΘΕΣΗ.Αν δεν είστε ικανοί να διαχειριστείτε έναν σύλλογο τότε παραιτηθείτε.Εχω αηδιάσει απο αυτά τα τελευταία γεγονότα και την μη αποδοχή ευθυνών απο κανέναν σας.Φοράτε παντελόνια ρε σείς;


Sam_GR+++

----------


## dti

[quote=Sam_GR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Sam_GR":ea76e
> 
> ...


Φίλτατε acoul έχεις δίκιο.Δεν είμαι γραμμένος στον σύλλογο, αλλα το θέμα καίει ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους χρησιμοποιούν το Forum.*Πρότείνω όσοι θέλουμε να μαζευτούμε κάπου και να συζητήσουμε για τις κινήσεις που μπορούμε να κάνουμε*.[/quote:ea76e]

Ραντεβού αύριο στη λέσχη Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος, μετά τις 4 μ.μ.

----------


## dti

> Θέμη, τα είπες πολύ ωραία.
> 
> Δυστυχώς η εικόνα του forum απογοητεύει. 
> 
> Αλήθεια, έχω δει κάποιες φωτογραφίες:
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4741#4741
> 
> dti+papashark: Τον κόμβο μαζί δεν τον στήσατε? Τόσα πράγματα άλλαξαν από τότε και τσακώνεστε συνεχώς? Έχετε πραγματικά κάτι να χωρίσετε?


Φίλε μου έχεις χάσει ΠΟΛΛΑ επεισόδια...
Γιατί σε απασχολεί το αν τσακώνομαι "συνεχώς" με τον papashark (είδες κάτι τέτοιο εδώ, αν ναι δώσε κανένα link) και δεν σε απασχολεί η ανήθικη συμπεριφορά των admins (με την κάλυψη του Δ.Σ.); 
Εδώ το πρόβλημα που φαίνεται είναι οι σχέσεις μου με τον papashark ή η καταπάτηση στοιχειωδών κανόνων προσωπικών δεδομένων, η παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών και η παραβίαση του καταστατικού του Συλλόγου από μια κλίκα που λυμαίνεται το awmn;
Μήπως επειδή συμμετέχει στους admins ο κολλητός σου ο MerNion προσπαθείς να αποπροσανατολίσεις τη συζήτηση;
Θα έπρεπε να είσαι πιο προσεχτικός γιατί με τη στάση σου και τις θέσεις που έχεις εκφράσει φαίνεται οτι προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα...

----------


## john70

> Ραντεβού αύριο στη λέσχη Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος, μετά τις 4 μ.μ.


Σαν να ακούω τον Βασίλη Λεβέντη,

"Όλοι Αύριο στην Χαλκοκονδύλη 30 στις 19:00 , Θα μιλήσει ο Βασίλης Λεβέντης"

----------


## acoul

> από μια κλίκα που λυμαίνεται το awmn;


δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα τόσο σκληρή λέξη ... απλά τους αρέσουν οι χαμηλές πτήσεις μια και φοβούνται ότι άμα πετάξει πιο ψηλά ο χαρταετός του AWMN θα βρεθούν και άλλοι που θα θέλουν να πετάξουν τον χαρταετό και δεν έχει ωριμάσει ακόμη το πνεύμα ότι τα ωραία πρέπει να τα μοιραζόμαστε και όχι να τα κρατάμε για την κλειστή παρέα μας και μόνο ... !!! Ανανέωση εδώ και τώρα, τη σκυτάλη πρέπει να τη δίνουμε και σε κανένα άλλο που και που !! ole !!

@john70: τις πίτσες ξέχασες !!! καλά δεν δουλεύεις σήμερα ή γίναμε μάνατζερς πάλι πάνω σε sato ???  ::

----------


## dti

> Πέραν των ορισμών που περιλαμβάνονται στο άρθρο 2 του Ν. 2472/97, όπως ισχύει, έχοντας δε επίσης υπόψη τους ορισμούς των Οδηγιών 2002/21/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «σχετικά με κοινό κανονιστικό πλαίσιο για δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία πλαίσιο)» και 2002/22/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «για την καθολική υπηρεσία και τα δικαιώματα των χρηστών όσον αφορά δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία καθολικής υπηρεσίας)», νοούνται για τους σκοπούς του νόμου αυτού ως:
> 
> «χρήστης»: κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποιεί διαθέσιμη στο κοινό υπηρεσία ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, για προσωπικούς ή επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα συνδρομητής της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας
> ..........
> Οποιαδήποτε χρήση των υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών που παρέχονται μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου επικοινωνιών και των διαθεσίμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, καθώς και των συναφών δεδομένων κίνησης και θέσης, όπως ορίζονται στον παρόντα νόμο, προστατεύεται από το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών. Η άρση του απορρήτου για τις δημόσιες αρχές είναι επιτρεπτή μόνο υπό τις προϋποθέσεις και τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 19 του Συντάγματος και τους εκτελεστικούς αυτού νόμους......
> 
> αναφορα..
> http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/modu...rticle&sid=613


Kάποιος δικηγόρος ειδικευμένος σε θέματα ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (ναι υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι) μπορεί να μας συμβουλεύσει για τις *ποινικές ευθύνες* των admins και του Δ.Σ. για την υπόθεση της παρακολούθησης των pm's.

Επίσης, το γεγονός θα κοινοποιηθεί στην ΕΕΤΤ και όποια άλλη αρχή μπορεί να μας προστατεύσει από τις αυθαιρεσίες των admins.

Και μετά θα δούμε ποιος θα ξανατολμήσει να κάνει εξυπνάδες πίσω από την πλάτη μας!  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Μάλιστα . . .
Να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε τις εναπομείναντες 25 μέρες . . .

Αν συνεχίσει αυτό το κλίμα πόλωσης πάντως, προσωπικά δεν διατίθεμαι να ψηφίσω, θα προτιμήσω τον καναπέ.
Πέραν του μπλε και του πράσινου, στις συλλογικές εκλογές υπάρχει και το λευκό, το άκυρο και η αποχή.

----------


## john70

> Επίσης, το γεγονός θα κοινοποιηθεί στην ΕΕΤΤ και όποια άλλη αρχή μπορεί να μας προστατεύσει από τις αυθαιρεσίες των admins.
> 
> Και μετά θα δούμε ποιος θα ξανατολμήσει να κάνει εξυπνάδες πίσω από την πλάτη μας!



Χμμ Τρομακτικό ! 

Έχεις και εικόνα απο θερμική κάμερα την ώρα που οι admins κοιτάνε τα PM's 

Δαμιανέ πάρε το επόμενο διαστημόπλοιο και κάνε μια επιστροφή στην γη .

Πάψε επιτέλους να κάνεις παιχνίδι εντυπώσεων σε κάθε τι ...

----------


## acoul

> Μάλιστα . . .
> Να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε τις εναπομείναντες 25 μέρες . . .
> 
> Αν συνεχίσει αυτό το κλίμα πόλωσης πάντως, προσωπικά δεν διατίθεμαι να ψηφίσω, θα προτιμήσω τον καναπέ.
> Πέραν του μπλε και του πράσινου, στις συλλογικές εκλογές υπάρχει και το λευκό, το άκυρο και η αποχή.


με το πνεύμα αυτό οι ψήφοι θα είναι όσοι και τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. ... ψάχνω το DNA του αυθεντικού Έλληνα, κανείς να φέρει το φανάρι του Διογένη ... ??? κάποιοι τρίβουν τα χέρια τους ήδη ... είναι πολλά τα λεφτά και τα υπουργεία λίγα ... !!

----------


## sotirisk

> . ψάχνω το DNA του αυθεντικού Έλληνα


Το γονίδιο του Ελληνάρα:



```
SQ   Sequence 123004 BP; 38017 A; 25503 C; 24606 G; 34878 T; 0 other;
     gatcatgcac ataaagtgat ataatgtgac cagctgtcct ggtttgcctg ggaacgagga        60
     atttcctggg acatgggact tttaatgcta aaagcggggt agtcccatgc aaaccaggat       120
     ggatggtcaa cctagatgag tatagtatgt tgttacccta ctttgtcgtt atcactggaa       180
     tagccaccat ttccaggtca ggagacctcc acatgtacat ctggtccaca taattaatgg       240
     atccaggcaa cctgttccac ttacatgaaa gtcagggatt cagagctttg aattataaag       300
     tgctgtatgt gtttaaacca ttactattac tctcattatc tatggcctca cattccaata       360
     atggcaggtt caatggtgaa acatataaag ccattaaagg caattccaca tttattgagt       420
     gcctgctctg tgaaagatac tgtgctaagc atcagaggga gaacaatgta ctgggggaaa       480
     cagaataata aaattacagt ttctcttttt ggggaaattc ttcaatgaag tttaaaaggt       540
     cacagcgtat gttcttggca cctttgttga aaatgagttc cctgtaggtg tgtggatttg       600
     tttctgggtt ctctattctg ttccattggt ctatgtgtct gtttttatgc cagtaccatg       660
     ccattctcca tgatgtgctt atttcacatt gcatgcctat atcaaaatat cttatgtacc       720
     ccatcttaca taccccataa atacatatgc ttactatgta cccataaaaa tgtaaatatc       780
     tccctccctc cctccctctc tatatataga gaatatatat agagagaata tatataatat       840
     atataaaaca tataatataa tataaataat atataatata taaatatata atataaaatt       900
     atataaaata tataatgtaa tatatattta ttatataata tattataata tataatatat       960
     attattaata tttataatat ataatatata atgtataatt ttttaatttt tttagaaacg      1020
     gtcttctctg ttaaaaaaat tttaaaaaat atattatata ttatatatta tacatattat      1080
     atatttatat ataatatgta tatatataca tgtatatatg tatatattta catgtatata      1140
     tgtgtatata tatacatata atatgtatat gtatataata tattatataa tatataatat      1200
     tatatactat acacataata ttatatatta tacatatata tattcactga gatggccact      1260
     taatatttgt gcccttttaa actttctttc tctagagaga gtgaattcca gctcagtgga      1320
     ttgtgagaaa gtgaaaacaa ttgtgtaatc aacagccagc tcaggatata gagcattacc      1380
     agcaccgccg aggcactcct ccccaaggcc tcctttcaag ccactgccca ctccctccaa      1440
     aggaaacctc cacttttatt tttatcttgg ttatgtcctt tgctgtactc tcttttggtt      1500
     tgccttgttc tttttccagt tttttttttt tgagttgaga atttaattca tttgttttta      1560
     ttcctttaat tgttgtagat gtccagggct atgaattttc ctctggccac tgctttaaat      1620
     cccataaatt ctgatgtgta gtgttttcat taccattatt tttcagaaaa tctataattt      1680
     ctgattttcc cccctttcac tcaagagttt ttaaaacttc cagattgaag ggtcttttta      1740
     gtttttactt taaaattcta gttttatttc atttagaacc ttgatgttta acacacggat      1800
     ttgtttaacc tgtttttgat ctttatctaa acaaaatact gctacatcct cttttggaac      1860
     ttcaaagcat ttctcttttc agaaaagcca atatattctc aaagtatcaa gcacttgtga      1920
     cctaaaattg gagatgtttc taccataatt ttaacaattc tagaagttac tgagattaag      1980
     ccagacagag tagacatatc accatcaaaa ctagatctga gatacaaaat cccagtcaaa      2040
     gggttgggag atttaaaaga catgtataaa ctatcttccc aaatgtgcct tttctgtcat      2100
     tagcaagctg gaagcaaact aacagaaaat gagagcgtaa tgctactttt tccaggtgtt      2160
     actccaacat gttttacttt tcaacatcac aaagaacata ttcagagtat ttcacattaa      2220
     atactctacc attgccttca caacatgagt gaatcattac cagaaaacta ggtttttgta      2280
     ccatctagtg gtatggcaaa atatagctga catgtaaata ttttttaagt taataattct      2340
     ttaagagaat ccttcagggc tcaggtcatt gtggattgtt tcacatatag attataggtg      2400
     caaagaaatg gtcagctccc ttactcttcg ctataaccat gagctctgtg tcttgattcc      2460
     tcaccttgac atagattcag gtctgaaatt tgaagattct agatcttcat ttattacaag      2520
     ggtaagggca agcaataaac ttagactgtt aaaatgaaga aaataacatg cttatcaccc      2580
     ctctttctca tatttctctt tcttggacat tgtttaaaag ttcccagaaa tctctaatat      2640
     attttgtttt taattttaaa ttgaggtaac aaacacataa cataaaattt gccatcttgg      2700
     ctcgtccgaa ggtagtgggt tatctcaatt gattgttcac aattgcagat cgaactcctt      2760
     gttctacttc cacccatccc ttctcactac tgcacttgac tagtctttaa aaaaaaaatc      2820
     atgcctgtaa ttccatcact atgggaagcc gaggtggagg ttcacttgag tccaggaatt      2880
     tgagaccagt ctgggcaaca tagtgagacc ccatctctac agaaaactaa aaaattagcc      2940
     agatgtggta acccatgcct gtagtctcag cagctcagga ggctgaggca ggaggatggc      3000
     ttgagcccag gggttcaagg ctgtagtaag ccatgatcac atcacagcac tctagcctgg      3060
     gtgacagaga agaccctgtt cctaaaaaaa aaaataaaaa aaatacattt tacaatctta      3120
     actattttta agtgtcaagt taagtagtgt taaggatatt cacattatta tgcaacacag      3180
     acctccagaa cgttttcatc ttgcaaaact gaaactctat atttattaaa cagcagctcc      3240
     tcattttcct ttccctactc tgatggttat atcaagggat cactcacaga cattcctata      3300
     cgggtcagta tttttaccca aagcagtaat taccacaaaa ataaacagct ctgtcttttt      3360
     ccctgcccac cacctcaggg acaaaaaaat gattttgaaa tagcaatgct tttatctttt      3420
     gttaactaaa atctccgagt tgagtttatt tttgtaacca tcattgctca caaggcttag      3480
     gagcagaagt tttgagatcc tcaaatacag gattctgtaa tctgtgaaat ttaaaaattg      3540
     atttttttaa gattgcagga ttatatcaag gggattcaag gccccccagg ggaaaattgc      3600
     agagatatcc catcaagcca atggggagaa cacttttctc agaaaaggaa gagctgggcc      3660
     aggcacagtg gctcatgtct gtaatcccaa cattttggga ggcagaggca ggaggattgc      3720
     ttgagcccag gagttctaga cgagcctgtg caatatagtg aaaccttgtc tctacaaaaa      3780
     attttttaaa aaatagccaa gcatggtagc atgcacctgt agtaccagct acttgggagg      3840
     ctgaggcagg aggatcgctt gagcccagga gattgaggct gcagtgagcc atgattgcac      3900
     cactgcactc caacctgggg ttgcagagca agaacctgtc taaaaaaaca aaacaaaaca      3960
     aaaaatgggg gtagggggtg gaggaaagag ctggcttgga attctggctc tgccaagttt      4020
     caagctgtgt gaccttgggg gaagttactg agcctctcac agcctcggtt tcctcatcag      4080
     caaggtggga acaataactt ctatatgctg ttaagagaaa acgaagtaag ttttatactg      4140
     taactagtat atagtaggtg ctaaataaat gttggttcca tcttctctcc ccagtttagc      4200
     agtatataca catctccttg aggcctgggc ctcagtttcc tcatcagcca attgcacagg      4260
     gtcactgtga ggtttaaatt gtgacaatgt atgtgaaaat aacttcataa tggacactca      4320
     ataaattttt ttaattcaag tttatttcta caaaagttat aactaatcaa gaaagaaaat      4380
     aatcactgaa tacaggtaat tagtatttgg ttagtatttt ccaaagaaag ttattgacat      4440
     tttcctgata ggcaatgatt tttcctggat catttaaata atttatctgt acgaaggcag      4500
     cagcctggcc tagataatct cttgaggctg tagctgcccc caggagtgta tgattctctt      4560
     ccagtgttac aaaaggaaca ggacaggaaa aatgaagtgg tctgggttat cagagaaacg      4620
     tggagagaac ggagcatatt ttactgcctc acaattatta caactactta gagatagcca      4680
     ctgctcattt ttctaaacat tttctgaata agatacatat ttaaatgatt ttctcgtctg      4740
     ggtgcagtgg ttcccacctg ttaatcctaa cactttgggt ggctgaggtg ggtggattgc      4800
     ctgagcttag gagttcgaga ccagcctggg caatatgacg aaaccctgtc tctactaaaa      4860
     ctacacaaaa ttagccaggt gtggtggcgg gcgcctgtaa tcccaactac tgcagaggct      4920
     tagatgagaa tcacttgaac ccaggagatg gaggttgcag taagccgaga tcgtgccact      4980
     tcactcgagc ctgggcgaca gagaaagact ctgtcacaca cacacacaca cacacacaca      5040
     cacacacaca cacacacaaa tatatatata tattctcatg aaagtgacac aggattgtaa      5100
     aaaattttaa acagcacaga aggatataat gtgaaagtaa aatttccctg accaatacca      5160
     ccacacaaac acacacatac atacacacac acagtctccc caatcacatt ccccaaagga      5220
     aaccactgtg aacagatttt ttggaattag ctatgagttt cctatacaca tatactgtat      5280
     acacatatgg tgtgtatgta tacacacata aacatatgta catgcatgca tatacataca      5340
     tacaccctgt gtttcataaa gtctttgcca cacagactat catgtgatag aatgtgaatg      5400
     gtctcccttg gaattgtgca gcattgcaca aaacaacaac tccacacaca cacaaacaca      5460
     cacacattaa catctccctt taaaaaaaaa cacaaatgca gtaatattaa atagactttc      5520
     ataacttgct tttctcaatt aatgatatat cttagatgtt tttccatatc agtgtataca      5580
     aatctacctg atttttttta cctgctccat agtgttcagt tgtatagatg tatcataatt      5640
     tatttagaca atttattttt gataaaaatt ggggtcattt acagtgtttt tttgctgcta      5700
     ctaacaatgc tgtaataaat aattatacct attcaaatta tatatatata tttttacaat      5760
     gagcttaaag tgcatgtgcg tgtgcagtat atgtgtatat aactttttat acttaatctg      5820
     cattttaatg aataaataca gatctctagc atcattttta atggctgtat attatatcag      5880
     agggatgaaa catagtttgt ttaatgaatg ccctgctgtt agacattcac gttgttcttg      5940
     atttttcact attataaaca ctgcagtgtt gaacatctgt gtatttaaat ctttgtgcat      6000
     ttgtcaaatt tattttcttt agatacatct gtagaggtga agttgtcagc tcaaagggca      6060
     tgtgtacttt taagagtagt cacttcattt aaaggaaaag gttgtcaata catttatgca      6120
     gattggctga gcaaatgtct tcagatatga tagccttggg aagaaacatt tataccacat      6180
     agattgctgg tttccaaacc tgatatggta ggcagaatag cccaaatgat ttctatatcc      6240
     taatcccccc aaaacccgtg aatatgttat gttacatggc aagatgaacc aagagtgcaa      6300
     atggaattaa ggttgctgac tttaaaacag aaggatcttc tggggcccaa tgtaattaca      6360
     agggttttta aaaaatgggt gaggaaggca aaataagtga ttcctaggga ggtgtgatta      6420
     tggaagaatg agatgcacgt ttctggcttt gaagatggag gccggccatg agacaaggaa      6480
     tgtgggcagc ctctagaagc tggaaaaggt aatgaaacaa atcctcccta gaggatccag      6540
     aagaaatgca gccttgaggt caccttgatt ttagctcagt gagattcatg taggaggatt      6600
     tctgatctcc agaattgtaa gataataaat atgtgttgct ttaagccacc aaggttgtgg      6660
     taatttgtta gagcaggtta gaaaactgat acaactggtt gcacatgtga ctaatggcag      6720
     gagtaggggg tggtcacaga gatgctgatt cagtagtcta gggaagagtc agggggcatt      6780
     tattttcaac aagctcccca ggtgatactg atgtgtctag tggggatttg gggaaccact      6840
     gatatagacc acataggtct gcaacagtaa ccatctcttg atatggagac agtcacttgc      6900
     tggtctggaa gatgatcttg gtaggtgatt aaagatgtgt ctagggctgg ccagggctcc      6960
     aatctggcac caaccttaac tctgcctcct aagtgacact gtcattcaac ccatcaattt      7020
     gagcttaatc tatcttgcca gcttaatttt caactgttca tcaacccaaa tactctgctt      7080
     aagccagact agtctaatca ccatctattc aataagtctt gggatttctc cctttatatt      7140
     ttctcttaaa gtgctgctat atccttgtat cagcaggtcc tccagaaagc aggagctgag      7200
     gagttaaagg tgtgaggggt ttatggggcc tggtaagtaa cacctgcaaa agaaaaaagg      7260
     aagaagaaga attgagcagg gagagactca gaccaagatg cagatctgac aaaagttcag      7320
     ccaaattagt aggggttctg gaacaaatat tgccccttgg agcagtccca cattggggca      7380
     gaaatggcca ggccctagta cccatataat gctcaaccat tggctgggaa agcccacaaa      7440
     cagcatagct gaaacagatc ctaaggtgct aataggtgga agtactcaac taacgacact      7500
     tcttgcaact gaatggcgaa ttctttcttg aagggagttc ctggcagcgc cctcaatggc      7560
     tgccacagtt ctctcttctg ctcctcagtt atccagaccc tgtcttcttc ttcgagacac      7620
     aatatggcaa ctgttgatgg gttttctcat atctacaaca tttatttcaa aatacaggct      7680
     cacatagttg aaaatgacct taggaatcaa cttattttat acatacagaa actgagactt      7740
     ggagaaacag ggaagagggg ctgtgactga ttcaagatga cacagctagc tagtggaaga      7800
     gccagagcca gaacccagct gtcctaactc tcagtccagg ttctcagtag cattaggaaa      7860
     aggcttctca tctttaaaga ttagtggaag gtcacagctt tcaactaaaa ggtaagtata      7920
     actgctgtaa atataataaa taggctcatt gacttactcc taagcataca gaatctttaa      7980
     aatgaagaat aatataacta aacgtatttg agtagaactt tgagacaatt tataaatata      8040
     taaatacata cactgtttgt gtatgtcttt actgtttgtg ggaatgtaaa ttaggtcagc      8100
     cactgtggag agcagtttgg agatttctct aagaactaag ggttgaacta ccattcgacc      8160
     cagcaatccc attactggat atatacccaa aggaaaataa atcgttctac caaaaagaca      8220
     catgcaccca tatgttcatc caaacactat tcacaatacc aaagacatga aatcaatcca      8280
     ggtacccatc aacagtggat tggataaaga aaatatggta catataaacc atggaatact      8340
     acacagccat aaaaagtaat gaaatcatgt cctatgcagc aacatgaatt cagctggaaa      8400
     ccattatccc attatcagga acagaaaacc aaatatggca tgttcttact tataactggg      8460
     aactaaatgt tggctacaca cagacacaaa ggtaggaaca ataaaaactg agtattccaa      8520
     agaagggaaa ggagggagag gaacaagggt tgaaaaacta cctatcaggt gctatgttca      8580
     ctacttgagc aatggaatca ttagaggccc aagcctcaaa atcatgcaat atacccattt      8640
     aacaaatctg gacatgtacc cattgaatct aaataaaaac agaaaacaaa tagtgataga      8700
     gggtggagaa agatggctga atagaaggct ccaccaatca ttcccacccc ctgcaaggac      8760
     accaatttaa caactatcta tatacacaca catacaaatc ttcataagaa ccaaaaatca      8820
     aacgagcact caccgtacct ggttttaact tcatatcgct gaaagaggca ctggaagagg      8880
     gtagggaaga cagtcttgaa tcgctgatgc taccccttcc ccatccccat ggagcagctg      8940
     tgtggggtgg agagagaatc tgtgcacttg ggagaggaag agcacaggga ttgtgagata      9000
     ttggattgaa ctctgtgctg ccctgtcaca gcagaaagca aaaccagact gaagtcaact      9060
     gacaactgcc catggagggt atatttaacc agccctagct ggagggcaat cacctatccc      9120
     agcaactgga acttgagttc tggcaagcct cccaaccata ggctcaaggg ctctggaacc      9180
     ctaaataaac ttgaaaggta gcctaggcca aaaggactgc aactcctagt gctgaactgg      9240
     gctcaaagcc agtggatgtg aaggacacat gatctaccga aacaccacct ggggtggcta      9300
     aggtagtgct ggcattactc ctctcctaac cccaggctgt atagcccatg gctccataag      9360
     agacacgttc cttccacttg agaggagagg gaagagtaaa gagggctttg tcttgcattt      9420
     tggataccaa ctcagccaca gcaggataga gcactactca gcatcatgag gccctctttt      9480
     caggccctag ctcccagaca gcatttctag acacaccctg ggccagaaga gaacccactg      9540
     ccttgaaggg aaggacccag tcctggcagg accaatcacc tgctgactaa aaagcccttg      9600
     ggccctgaaa accagcagca atacccaggt aggatgccat ggccttgggt gacattctga      9660
     aactagctgg cctcaagtga gactcagcac attccaagct atggtggcta tgtggtaaga      9720
     ctccttctgc ttcagaaaag cagagggaaa agtataggag actctgtcct gaaccttagg      9780
     taacagctca gccacaaggg catagagcac caagtgggct cttggggtcc ctaattctat      9840
     gccttagctc ttgggtggca ttgctggacc tgccctgggc cagaggagag cccgttgtcc      9900
     agaagagtga gtcccaggcc aggaagcatt taccacaaga tgactgaaga gcccttgggc      9960
     cttaagagga catcggtggt aacctggcag tactccccat gggcctgtgc tggtggcagc     10020
     catggggtgt ggctcctttg catgtagaaa ggggagggaa gagtgggaag gactacatct     10080
     catagtgtga gtaccagctt agccacagta caatagaaca ctagggagac ttttaaggtt     10140
     tgtgattcaa gtcccgggtt cccagatggc acctctggac ctgccaaggg cctagggaaa     10200
     ctcaccacct tgaagggaag gatacaagcc tggctaactt ctctacctgc tgactgtaga     10260
     gccccagggc tttgagtgaa cataggcagt agccaggtag tagttacagc aggccttggg     10320
     caagacccag tgcagtactg gctacaggtc tgaaccagtg cagtcccaat ggtggtggcc     10380
     acaggggttc ttgtgtcatt ccacctccag cctcagccag ctcagaacca gagagactcc     10440
     atttgtttga gagaaagtaa ggaaagagaa caatagtctt tgcctggtaa tccagacgat     10500
     tcttctggat tttatccaag gtcatcaagg tgatacctct atgagtctgc aagaatcaca     10560
     gtgttactgg tcttgagttg cccctaacgc agatatggcc tagatcacaa caccaagatc     10620
     acaacacaat accaattgtg gtataatacc tgggaagcct tcccaagatg gatggatata     10680
     aacaagtcca tactgtgaag actacaataa gtgcctaact cttcaatgcc cagacacagg     10740
     tgaatatcta caagtaccag gaccatccag gaaaacatga cctcactaaa taaactaaat     10800
     aaggtgccac ggatcaatcc tacagaaaca gagagatatg tgatctttca gacagagaat     10860
     tcaaaaatag ctgttttgag gaagctcaaa gaaattcaag ataacacaga gaaggaattc     10920
     agaattctat cagataaatt aacaaagaga ctaaaataat gaaaaagaat caagcagaaa     10980
     ttctggagcg gaaaactgca attggcatac tgaagaatgc atcagaatat tttaatagca     11040
     gaattgatca atcagaagaa agaattaatg cacttgaaga caggcttttt gaaaatacac     11100
     aatcagaaaa gaaaaaagaa taaaaaacaa taaagcatac ctacaagttc tagaaaatag     11160
     ccccaaaagg gctaatctaa gagttattgg ccttaaagag gaggtagaaa gggagatggg     11220
     gtagaaagct tatttaaagg gataataaca aagaacttcc caaacctcaa gaaagataat     11280
     gatattcaaa tacaagaaga ttgtagaaca tcaagcagat ttaacacaaa gaaaactacc     11340
     tcaaggcatt tagtaatcaa actcccaaag gtaaaggata aagagaggat cctaaaagca     11400
     gcaagagaaa ataagaaaat aacatgcaat ggagctccaa tatgtgtggc agcagacttt     11460
     tcagtggaaa cttcacaggc caggagagag tagtatgaca tatttaaagt gctgaaggaa     11520
     aaaaccttta ccctagaata ggatattcag tgaaaatatc cttcaaacat gaaggagaaa     11580
     taatttccca gacaaacaaa agctgaggaa tttcatcaac accagacctg tcctgcaaga     11640
     aatgctaaag ggagtatttc aaccagaaag taaaagacat taatgagcaa taagaagtct     11700
     gaaggtacaa aactcactgg taatagtaag tacacagaaa aacacagaat atggtaacac     11760
     tgtaattgtg gtgtgcaaac tactcttagc ttaagtagaa agactaaaaa atgaaccaaa     11820
     caaaaataat aactaaaaca aattttgaaa acatagacca tacaataaga tataaataga     11880
     aacaacaaaa agtttaaagg tcagggggca gaggggacaa agttaagttg tagagttttt     11940
     attagttttc gttttgcttg tgtgtttatg caaacggtgt tgttattagc ttaaaataat     12000
     gggtcataag ataccatttg caagcctcat ggtaacctca aatcaaaaaa catacaatag     12060
     atacacaaaa aatcaaagca agaaactaaa tcataccacc agagaaaatc acctttcatg     12120
     gaaaggaaga caggaaggaa ggaaagaaag gagagaaagc cacaaaacag ccagaaaaca     12180
     aataacaaaa tggcaaatga agaacttaag aaggaaatgt taaaattctt gaaacaaatg     12240
     atatggaaac acaaaataac aaaaccaatg agatccagta aaagcagtac taagaggaaa     12300
     gcttatagct gtaagtgcct acgtcaaaaa aggaaaaact tcaaataacc taaagatgca     12360
     tcttaaagaa ctagaaaagc aagagcaaac caaacccaaa attagtagaa gaaaataaac     12420
     aataaagatc agagcagaaa taaaggaatt tgaaattgag aaaataatac aaaagaccaa     12480
     agaaacaaaa agtcaacttt ttgaaaaggt aaacaaaatt gttaaaccct tagccagact     12540
     aagaaaaaaa gaaataagac ctaaataaat aaaatcagac atgaacaagg agacattaca     12600
     aatgatactg cagaaattca aaggatcatt agtggctact ataagcaact atctatcatt     12660
     aaataggaaa atctagaaga aatgtataaa ttcctagaca catacaacct actaagattg     12720
     aaccaggaag aaatccaaaa cctgagcaga ccaatagcaa gtactgggat tgaagccata     12780
     ataaaaagtc tcccagcaaa gaaaagcctg gaacctgatg gcttcactgc taaatttgac     12840
     caaacattta aagaagaact aataccaatt ctactcaaac tattccaata gaagaggatg     12900
     gaatactttc aaacttattc tatgagatca gtattaaccc tgataccaaa accagacaaa     12960
     gacacaacaa aaaagaaaac tacaggccaa tatcactgat gaatgttgat gcaaaaatcc     13020
     taaacaaaat actatcaaac caaattcaac aacacattag aaaatcattc atcatgagca     13080
     agtgggattt gtcccagaga tgcaagaatg gttcaataca tgcaaatcaa ttagtgcaat     13140
     atctcatatc aacagaatga aggacaaaaa ccatataatc atttcaaatg ctgagaaagc     13200
     atttgatgaa atttaacatc tcttcatggt aaaaccccta aaaagttggg tatagaagga     13260
     acataccttg acataataac atcatatatg acagatccgt aaatagtata ataccgaatg     13320
     gggaaaaact gaaagccttt cctctaagaa ggaacatgac aagaatgtcc attttcacca     13380
     gtgttattca acatggtact gcaagtccta gctagagcaa tcaaataaga gaaagaagta     13440
     acgaacatcc aaattggaaa gaaaaaagtc aaactatctt tgtttgcaga tggtatggtc     13500
     ttgtatttgg aaaaacctaa agactccacc aaaaaactat taaaactgat aagcaaattt     13560
     agtaaagttg taggatataa aatcaacata caaaaatcag tagcatttct ttttttcttt     13620
     tttttttttt ttttgagacg gagtctcgct ctgtcgccca ggctggagtg cagtggcgcg     13680
     atctccgctc actgcaagct ccgcctcccg ggttcacgcc attctcctgc ctcagcctcc     13740
     ggagtagctg ggactacagg cacccgccac cgcgcccggc taattttttt tttgtattct     13800
     tagtagagac ggggtttcac cgtggtctcg atctcctgac ctcgtgatcc acccgcctgg     13860
     gcctcccaaa atgctgggat tacaggcgtg agccaccgcg cccggccagt agcaacagca     13920
     aacaatttgc caacagcaaa caatttgaaa aagaaatcaa gaaagtaatc ccatttacaa     13980
     taggtacaaa taaaataaaa tacctaggaa ttaaccaaag aattgaaaga tgtctccaat     14040
     gaaagctata aaatactgat gcaagaagtt gaagaagaca cacaaaaaaa tggaaagata     14100
     ttccatgttt atggattgga agaatcaata ttgttaaaaa gtccatatta cccaaagcaa     14160
     tctacagatt caatgcaatc cctatcaaaa tactaaggac atttttcaca gaactagaaa     14220
     agccaatcct aaaatttata tggaaccaca aaagatccag aatagccaaa gctatcctaa     14280
     gcaaaaagaa caaaactgga aaaattacat tacctgactt taaattatac tacagagata     14340
     tagtaacaaa aaaatggcat gatactgaga taaaaacaga cacatagacc aagggtacag     14400
     actagagaac ccagagataa tccctacatc tacagtgaac tcatttttta caaaggtgcc     14460
     aagaacttac actgaggaaa ggacagtctc ttcaataaat ggtgctggga aaactggata     14520
     tccatatgca aaagaatgaa actagacccc gcaaaaccat atacaaaaag caaatcaaaa     14580
     tagattaaag acttaaatct aagacctcaa actatggaac tactaaagaa aacattgggg     14640
     aaactttttg ggacattgga ttgtgcaaag atttcttaag taatacccca taagcacagt     14700
     caaccaaagc aaaaatggac aaatatgatc atattaaatt aaaaagcatc tgcacaacaa     14760
     aggaaacaat caacaaagtg aagcggcaac acacagaatg ggagaaaatg tttccaaacc     14820
     acccatctga caagggatta ataaccagaa tatataagga gttcaaacaa ctgtatagga     14880
     aaaaatctaa taagctgatt aaaaatgggc aaaagacctg aatagacatt tctcaaaaga     14940
     agaaatacaa atggcaaaca ggtatatgaa aaggtgctca atattgatca tcagagaaat     15000
     gcaaatcaaa actacaatga gatatcatct cactccagtt aaaatgactt ttatcaaaaa     15060
     gtcaggtagt aacaaatgct ggtgaggatg tggagaaaag ggaaccttcg tacactgctg     15120
     gcaggaatgt aaattagtac aatcgctatg gataacagtt tggtggttcc tcaataaact     15180
     aaaaatggag ctaccataaa atccagcatt cccacttctg ggtatatacc ccaaagaaaa     15240
     ggaatcagtc tatcgatgag atatctgcac tcccatgttt attacagcac tagtcacaat     15300
     agtcaagatt tggaagcaac ctaagtgtcc atcaacagat gaatggataa agaaaatgtg     15360
     tatatataca caatagagta ctattcggcc ataaaaagag tgagatcctg tcatttacag     15420
     caatatgggt ggaactcgag attattatgt taagtgaaat aagccaggca cagaaagaca     15480
     tacatcttat gttctcactt atttgtggaa tttaaaaatc aaaacaattg aactcatgga     15540
     gacagagaat agaaggatgg ttaccagagc ctgggaagga tagtggagag ttggtggtgg     15600
     gtgggaggga atggggatgg ttaatggata caaacaaata gttagaaaga atgagaaaga     15660
     cctagtattt gctagcacaa caaggtgact atagtcaaaa ataatttaaa ataactaaaa     15720
     tagtgtaaga ggattgtttg taacacaaag gataaatgct tgaggtgatg gataccccat     15780
     ttatcctaac gttattatta tacatggcat gcctgtatca aaatatctca tgcaacccat     15840
     aaatatatac atccattatg taaccacaaa aaataaaaat aaaaatagtg ataaaactgt     15900
     aatccttatg agaatgctat agcctagttc atttctataa tcactaatct ataaaaattc     15960
     atactaacat gctattttaa aatcttacac attaaattaa ttgaaagaaa ccattgtata     
. . .
```

----------


## thalexan

> Το γονίδιο του Ελληνάρα:



for ( ; ; )
rand(a,t,g,c);

----------


## dti

"Έκτακτος Έλεγχος"  ::  στα βιβλία του Δ.Σ.




> Ο έλεγχος θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη στις 18:00 στην έδρα του Συλλόγου.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364439#364439

Να που εμφανίστηκε κι άλλος ένας admin... 

Θα έχουμε λοιπόν την ευκαιρία αύριο να δούμε στη λέσχη έναν admin (ο οποίος μάλιστα θα ελέγξει το Δ.Σ.!!!)...
Τί λέτε, δεν αξίζει να περάσετε μια βόλτα από την οδό Αμερικής;  ::  
(Υπενθυμίζεται οτι η κατανάλωση γιαουρτιών και αυγών εντός της λέσχης δεν επιτρέπεται). 

Κατά τ΄άλλα το "Γιάννης κερνάει ...Γιάννης πίνει!" ισχύει και με το παραπάνω στο awmn... Ε, john;

----------


## john70

> "Έκτακτος Έλεγχος"  στα βιβλία του Δ.Σ.


Ενημερωτικά , στον έλεγχο δεν Μπορεις να είσαι παρών !


Θα αρκεστεις να διαβάσεις την έκθεση μας .... εάν την κοινοποιήσουμε πρίν την ΓΣ ....

----------


## acoul

αφιερωμένο με αγάπη για το απερχόμενο Δ.Σ. Internet, Wireless

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> "Έκτακτος Έλεγχος"  στα βιβλία του Δ.Σ.
> 
> 
> Ενημερωτικά , στον έλεγχο δεν Μπορεις να είσαι παρών !
> 
> 
> Θα αρκεστεις να διαβάσεις την έκθεση μας .... εάν την κοινοποιήσουμε πρίν την ΓΣ ....


Στη λέσχη θα είμαστε παρόντες αρκετοί, όπως κάθε Τετάρτη.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα "ιδιαίτερα διαμερίσματα" όπου μπορείτε να κάνετε ανενόχλητοι τον έλεγχό σας. 
Αλήθεια πώς και δεν κάνετε τον έλεγχο στο γνωστό σκυλοκαφέ όπου συνηθίζεται τελευταία να γίνονται οι συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ.;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Μας φάγανε μπαμπέσικα.... 
> 
> 
> Έλα ντε πως σε έμπλεξαν εσένα μέσα;;;;



Εγώ βοσκός είμαι... κ είχα τα πρόβατα εκείθε παραπέρα.... 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Πέραν των ορισμών που περιλαμβάνονται στο άρθρο 2 του Ν. 2472/97, όπως ισχύει, έχοντας δε επίσης υπόψη τους ορισμούς των Οδηγιών 2002/21/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «σχετικά με κοινό κανονιστικό πλαίσιο για δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία πλαίσιο)» και 2002/22/ΕΚ (L108/24.4.02) «για την καθολική υπηρεσία και τα δικαιώματα των χρηστών όσον αφορά δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών (οδηγία καθολικής υπηρεσίας)», νοούνται για τους σκοπούς του νόμου αυτού ως:
> 
> «χρήστης»: κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο που χρησιμοποιεί διαθέσιμη στο κοινό υπηρεσία ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, για προσωπικούς ή επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα συνδρομητής της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας
> ..........
> Οποιαδήποτε χρήση των υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών που παρέχονται μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου επικοινωνιών και των διαθεσίμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, καθώς και των συναφών δεδομένων κίνησης και θέσης, όπως ορίζονται στον παρόντα νόμο, προστατεύεται από το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών. Η άρση του απορρήτου για τις δημόσιες αρχές είναι επιτρεπτή μόνο υπό τις προϋποθέσεις και τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 19 του Συντάγματος και τους εκτελεστικούς αυτού νόμους......
> 
> αναφορα..
> ...


Δαμιανέ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω με την ποινικοποίηση του θέματος. Το ότι αποκαλύφθηκε το "παράνομο λογισμικό" ala vodafone, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεφτυληστούμε για τα καμώματα των admins & ΔΣ στην ΕΕΤΤ, ούτε να το διαλύσουμε το "μαγαζί" στα δικαστήρια, αν και όπως προχωρούν τα πράγματα φοβάμαι για το που θα καταλήξουμε.

Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι το ΔΣ & admins μας έχουν γραμμένους (ο tenorism μέλος του ΔΣ ειδικότερα το εξέφρασε κιόλας), ενώ και στην ενότητα του συλλόγου *δεν έχω δει κανέναν άλλο να προσυπογράφη την πρόταση μομφής ενάντια στους mods*...

Mήπως τελικά τα παρόντα μέλη του συλλόγου δεν τα ενδιαφέρει το θέμα ? Μήπως τελικά το ΔΣ εκφράζει με την απόφαση του τα μέλη του ?

Η΄ μήπως έχει βουλιάξει τόσο που έχουν εγκαταλήψει οι περισσότεροι το καράβι και έχουν μήνει οι υποστηρικτές τους μαζί με 3-4 αντιπολίτευση ?

Η' μήπως η πολιτική σκοπιμότητα είναι η στήριξη ακόμα και στο καραμπινάτο λάθος, όπως άλλωστε είχε γίνει και στο παρελθόν ?


Συνήθως οι συλλογικοί κατηγορούν εμένα ότι προσπαθώ να διαλύσω τον σύλλογο και διώχνω τον κόσμο, τις τελευταίες μέρες μπορώ να πω ότι δεν με έχουν ανάγκη, μόνοι τους τα καταφέρνουν πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα....




@john70
Τα βιβλία του συλλόγου όπως και όλες οι διαδικασίες του συλλόγου είναι ανοιχτές προς όλα τα μέλη, έτσι όποτε ζητήσει ένα μέλος να κάνει έλεγχο στα βιβλία του συλλογου, αυτά πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα. Οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που πρέπει να είναι κρυφός ο έλεγχος από την ΕΕ, και φυσικά η έκθεση της θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν νωριτερα δημοσιευμένη, εκτός αν θέλεις να κρύψεις κάτι.... 



@sotirisk & λοιπά υποψήφια μέλη του συλλόγου.

Σκοπός του pitbull-john70 που έχει βγει να διαλύσει το θέμα με προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειρωνίες μπηχτές κλπ, είναι να διώξει όλους εσάς που θα πηγαίνατε στον σύλλογο να αλλάξετε το παρών κλίμα.

Το παιχνίδι αυτό το έχει παίξει και στο παρελθόν με μεγάλη επιτυχία, οπότε είναι στο χέρι σας να τον αφήσετε να ξανακερδίσει.

Επιτέλους θα πρέπει να σταματήσετε να ασχολήστε με το αποτέλεσμα (την γκρίνια και το flame) και να ασχοληθείτε με τον λόγο που τα δημιουργεί (τις πράξεις των admins και το πως αντιμετωπίζει τα πάντα το ΔΣ), ειδάλλως τις βαριές ασθένεις δεν τις καταπολέμάς με ασπιρήνες, ενώ όσο κρύβεις τα σκουπίδια κάτω από το χαλί, είτε θα σκοντάψεις σε αυτό, είτε θα ξαναβγαίνουν συνέχεια....

Σκεφτείτε καλά τι σας φταίει στον σύλλογο και αλλάχτε το....

----------


## sotirisk

> @sotirisk & λοιπά υποψήφια μέλη του συλλόγου.
> 
> Σκοπός του pitbull-john70 που έχει βγει να διαλύσει το θέμα με προσωπικές επιθέσεις, ειρωνίες μπηχτές κλπ, είναι να διώξει όλους εσάς που θα πηγαίνατε στον σύλλογο να αλλάξετε το παρών κλίμα.


Είμαι γραμμένος στο σύλλογο εδώ και 1 χρόνο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ διαφωνώ με την ποινικοποίηση του εθελοντισμού.
Δηλαδή, οκ, ο άλλος βάζει το χρόνο του, και από πάνω βγαίνουμε όλοι και σχολιάζουμε "α, δεν το κάνεις καλά το admin-ιλίκι", "α, δεν είσαι εντάξει ως μέλος του ΔΣ", α το ένα, α το άλλο.
Στους εθελοντικούς συλλόγους όποιος θέλει να κάνει δουλειά δεν post-άρει στο forum, κάνει τη δουλειά. 

Επίσης ενοχλούμαι να βλέπω μέλη του δικτύου (και μάλιστα τον Δαμιανό, που τον θεωρώ εξαίρετο μέλος) να λέει αυτά που λέει και να γράφει αυτά που γράφει.

Λες και ο διαχειριστής δεν μπορούσε να διαβάσει τα pm χωρίς το mod, αυτό είναι υποκρισία. Απλά το mod προστέθηκε για ευκολότερη διαχείρηση, και ναι, αν είσαι admin/moderator whatevah σε κάποιο site, είναι άκομψο να βγεις να πεις στα μέλη ότι τα pm παρακολουθούνται.
Είναι μια πραγματικότητα όμως, και τα fora στην πλειοψηφία τους ΔΕΝ είναι δημοκρατικά.

Επειδή το παρών forum ανήκει στο σύλλογο, ναι, θα έπρεπε οι ιδιοκτήτες (τα μέλη του συλλόγου) να ξέρουν τι γίνεται, ότι έχει εγκατασταθεί το τάδε ή το δείνα, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αντίδραση θα ήταν "α, δεν το θέλω εγώ το mod, γιατί να βλέπεις εσύ
τα pm μου" (λες και χωρίς το mod δεν μπορεί να τα δει), με συνέπεια τελικά να δυσχεραίνεται η διαχείριση του forum (γιατί τα "κουμπάκια" delete orphan pm's και τα σχετικά δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικά).

----------


## john70

> Στη λέσχη θα είμαστε παρόντες αρκετοί, όπως κάθε Τετάρτη.
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα "ιδιαίτερα διαμερίσματα" όπου μπορείτε να κάνετε ανενόχλητοι τον έλεγχό σας. 
> Αλήθεια πώς και δεν κάνετε τον έλεγχο στο γνωστό σκυλοκαφέ όπου συνηθίζεται τελευταία να γίνονται οι συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ.;


1. Έτσι για αλλάγη , θα πάμε και στην έδρα .

2. Η διαδικασία του ελεγχου , απαιτεή συσκέντρωση και αρκετό χώρο ώστε να ανοίξουμε τα χαρτιά , βιβλία , κτλ .... 

3. Ενημερωτικά λοιπόν η ΕΕ θα ανακοινώσει το τί είδε και το τι βρήκε , Εάν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα , μπορεί να κάνει δικό του έλεγχο στην ΓΣ που θα πρέπει να είναι όλα τα βιβλία διαθέσιμα. 

4. Εάν η ΕΕ ενοχληθεί απο την παρουσία σου ή και άπο άλλον "κακοθελητή" (απο παρεμβολές που θα κάνει-ς ) προσωπικά θα ζητήσω την απομακρυσνση σου απο τον χώρο μέχρι να τελιώσουμε τον ελεγχο.

----------


## john70

> @john70
> Τα βιβλία του συλλόγου όπως και όλες οι διαδικασίες του συλλόγου είναι ανοιχτές προς όλα τα μέλη, έτσι όποτε ζητήσει ένα μέλος να κάνει έλεγχο στα βιβλία του συλλογου, αυτά πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα. Οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που πρέπει να είναι κρυφός ο έλεγχος από την ΕΕ, και φυσικά η έκθεση της θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν νωριτερα δημοσιευμένη, εκτός αν θέλεις να κρύψεις κάτι....


Η ΕΕ είναι υποχρεωμένη να παραδώσει την έκθεση πρίν την ΓΣ ώστε να δικαιολογήσει την πρόταση της για την αποδοχή ή μη της χρήσης του παρόντος ΔΣ . 

Η ΕΕ δεν έχει κάτι να κρύψει , ότι βρει θα το πει . Εάν έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο να πείς , μπορείς να το κάνεις , εάν απλά σχολιάζεις πιθανότητες , σπιλώνεις το ΔΣ και την ΕΕ απλά με υπόνειες , μπουρδολογείς , απλά συνέχισε την εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία σου . 

Η ΕΕ , απλά ενημερώνει τα μέλη για το τι είδε , και τα μέλη ή εμπιστεύονται την έκθεση ή όχι . Μπορεί η ΕΕ να κάψει το ΔΣ στην έκθεση της και η ΓΣ να αποδεχθει την χρήση του ΔΣ , οπότε η ΓΣ "αδείαζει" την ΕΕ, αλλά και το αντίθετο .

Κράτα το κέφι σου για τις λοιπές δραστηριότητες . Μια και ο σύλλογος δεν σε ενδιαφέρει (δεν είσαι ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλος) και όταν εκτελεις εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία να έχεις και λίγο τάκτ .... μήν "δαμιανίζεις" ασύστολα !

----------


## Danimoth

> Γιατί σε απασχολεί το αν τσακώνομαι "συνεχώς" με τον papashark (είδες κάτι τέτοιο εδώ, αν ναι δώσε κανένα link)


Δε λέω προσωπικά για εσάς, απλώς ήταν ένα παράδειγμα που με κάνει να απορώ για το πώς έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα στο forum: πολλοί τσακωμοί.
Πολλοι τσακώνονται στο φορουμ. Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με σας, αντίθετα θεωρώ ότι έχετε προσφέρει πολλά στο δίκτυο και έχετε βοηθήσει πολλούς και μπράβο σας για αυτό,οπότε το βρίσκω λίγο άδικο να τσακώνεστε. Αν σας ενοχλεί η αναφορά μου να την αφαιρέσω πάραυτα. 




> Μήπως επειδή συμμετέχει στους admins ο κολλητός σου ο MerNion προσπαθείς να αποπροσανατολίσεις τη συζήτηση;


Ο MerNion είναι γείτονας μου και είχε την καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει να στήσω τον κόμβο o_O. Αυτό τον κάνει κολλητό μου?





> Θα έπρεπε να είσαι πιο προσεχτικός γιατί με τη στάση σου και τις θέσεις που έχεις εκφράσει φαίνεται οτι προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα...


Not really, εκφράζω τη γενικότερη απογοητευσή μου. Αλλά μάλλον είναι σε λάθος μέρος. Λάθος μου.

Αυτά από μένα, δε θέλω να μπλέξω με καυγάδες.

----------


## dti

> Είμαι γραμμένος στο σύλλογο εδώ και 1 χρόνο.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ διαφωνώ με την ποινικοποίηση του εθελοντισμού.


Δηλαδή εκτός από το επίμαχο θέμα με το mod των pm's, όλα τα υπόλοιπα στο Σύλλογο λειτουργούσαν καλά μέχρι τώρα;

- Πλήρης αδιαφάνεια για τα οικονομικά (καμία ενημέρωση σχεδόν εδώ κι ένα χρόνο) παρά τις επίμονες εκκλήσεις αρκετών μελών...

- Αντιδημοκρατική διαδικασία διοργάνωσης ψηφοφοριών για την αλλαγή αποφάσεων Γ.Σ. ("επέκταση αρμοδιοτήτων mods" για να φιμωθούν όσοι αντιδρούν...)

- Συστηματική παραβίαση του Καταστατικού

- "Απώλεια" υπογεγραμμένων κειμένων για τη σύγκλιση έκτακτης Γ.Σ. 

- Κατάχρηση εξουσίας και υβριστικά / ειρωνικά / συκοφαντικά posts από τον admin spirosco

- Ανυπαρξία του Δ.Σ. σε θέματα συμπαράστασης, νομικής κάλυψης των μελών, σε περιπτώσεις που κατέβηκαν κόμβοι μας...

- Ανυπαρξία στοιχειωδών δημόσιων σχέσεων (πλήρης απουσία από περιπτώσεις που χάθηκαν μέλη του δικτύου)...

- Ανυπαρξία συνεργασίας με τις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες, λες και είμαστε σε άλλο πλανήτη...

και πολλά άλλα...

Τί να πρωτοθυμηθεί κανείς... Ειλικρινά μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι κάθε φορά που αναλογίζομαι πού κατάντησαν το Σύλλογο αυτοί που ο ίδιος ο john70 αποκάλεσε "άχυρα"...




> Δηλαδή, οκ, ο άλλος βάζει το χρόνο του, και από πάνω βγαίνουμε όλοι και σχολιάζουμε "α, δεν το κάνεις καλά το admin-ιλίκι", "α, δεν είσαι εντάξει ως μέλος του ΔΣ", α το ένα, α το άλλο.
> Στους εθελοντικούς συλλόγους όποιος θέλει να κάνει δουλειά δεν post-άρει στο forum, κάνει τη δουλειά.


Όλοι κρίνονται και φυσικά κατακρίνονται όταν το αποτέλεσμα έχει τραγικές συνέπειες για την εικόνα που παρουσιάζει το σωματείο...
Δεν αρκεί το ότι κάποιος εθελοντικά συμμετέχει. Αν δεν μπορεί για οποιοδήποτε λόγο να φέρει σε πέρας το έργο που ανέλαβε, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, το ελάχιστο που έχει να κάνει είναι ζητήσει βοήθεια και κυρίως σε κάθε απόφασή του να τηρεί τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες της Δημοκρατίας, της καλής συνεργασίας, της συναδελφικής αλληλεγγύης και της διαφάνειας...




> Επειδή το παρών forum ανήκει στο σύλλογο, ναι, θα έπρεπε οι ιδιοκτήτες (τα μέλη του συλλόγου) να ξέρουν τι γίνεται, ότι έχει εγκατασταθεί το τάδε ή το δείνα, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η αντίδραση θα ήταν "α, δεν το θέλω εγώ το mod, γιατί να βλέπεις εσύ
> τα pm μου" (λες και χωρίς το mod δεν μπορεί να τα δει), με συνέπεια τελικά να δυσχεραίνεται η διαχείριση του forum (γιατί τα "κουμπάκια" delete orphan pm's και τα σχετικά δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικά).


Για το "καλό μας" δεν επιρέπεται οι admins να παρακάμπτουν βασικούς νόμους όπως είναι το απόρρητο το επικοινωνιών, ειδικά χωρίς να μας έχουν ενημερώσει, χωρίς να έχουν πάρει κάποια άδεια, ειδικά όταν αναφέρεται ρητά στους όρους χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου mod οτι πρέπει να ενημερώνονται οι χρήστες, κλπ. κλπ.
Κι ενώ είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι έχουμε άλλη μια περίπτωση κατάχρησης εξουσίας, ιδιαίτερα σοβαρής που θα έχει και ποινικές συνέπειες (όσο κι αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους), βγαίνει το Δ.Σ. και λέει όλα ΟΚ με τους admins...
Δοξάστε τους!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αλήθεια, ακόμα δε βαρεθήκατε; Πολύ κουραστικό να διαβάζεις 21 σελίδες και να πρέπει να απαντάς σε όλους...  ::

----------


## john70

> ......... αυτοί που ο ίδιος ο john70 αποκάλεσε "άχυρα"...


Δαμιανέ ότι βλέπω λέω ..... και το λέω πάντα , 

Το ΔΣ δέν ειναι άριστο , δεν είναι καλό , είναι συνολικά κάτω απο μέτριο . Αλλά εσύ είσαι κάκιστος !

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν καλύπτω κανέναν , αλλά δεν θα κάνω και πλάτες σε εσένα , τον Στέλιο , τον Αλέξανδρο και όποιον άλλο πάει να τα ρίξει όλα στο ΔΣ για το προσωπικό του όφελος. 

Όταν κάνει γκάφα το ΔΣ το λέω , το ίδιο κάνω και για εσένα , απλά εσύ παντού βλέπεις γκάφες , και στην πρόσφατη ιστορία του ΑΜΔΑ τα ίδια έχεις κάνει και εσυ σαν μέλος ΔΣ που υπήρξες . 

Απλά άλλο είναι η ανικανότητα , άλλο η βλακεία , και άλλο ο δόλος και ο καιροσκοπισμός .

----------


## acoul

> Αλήθεια, ακόμα δε βαρεθήκατε; Πολύ κουραστικό να διαβάζεις 21 σελίδες και να πρέπει να απαντάς σε όλους...


και το foreplay είναι βαρετό αλλά απαραίτητο για να μην μένουμε με το ποντίκι στο χέρι ... έχω ζητήσει επανειλημμένα και επίμονα σχετικό workshop στο παρελθόν αλλά φαίνεται ότι οι γνώστες του αντικειμένου κρατούν όλη τη τεχνογνωσία για πάρτη τους !!

----------


## acoul

> ...


το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι κάναμε αλλά τι ΔΕΝ κάναμε ... όσο για οφέλη συ είπας !!

----------


## dti

> 4. Εάν η ΕΕ ενοχληθεί απο την παρουσία σου ή και άπο άλλον "κακοθελητή" (απο παρεμβολές που θα κάνει-ς ) προσωπικά θα ζητήσω την απομακρυσνση σου απο τον χώρο μέχρι να τελιώσουμε τον ελεγχο.


Εμείς μακριά κι αγαπημένοι ...Γιάννη μου...
Μπορείς να κάνεις οτι έλεγχο θες αρκεί να μην απαιτήσεις να φύγει ο κόσμος από τη λέσχη για να κάνεις τον έλεγχό σου την ώρα που γίνεται το εβδομαδιαίο meeting και μάλιστα στο χώρο που γίνεται το meeting...
Υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος στη λέσχη για να κάνεις τον έλεγχό σου. Κι αν δεν το ξέρεις (μια και δεν πατάς συχνά) ενημερωτικά στη λέσχη υπάρχει και δεύτερη πόρτα...

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 4. Εάν η ΕΕ ενοχληθεί απο την παρουσία σου ή και άπο άλλον "κακοθελητή" (απο παρεμβολές που θα κάνει-ς ) προσωπικά θα ζητήσω την απομακρυσνση σου απο τον χώρο μέχρι να τελιώσουμε τον ελεγχο.
> 
> 
> Εμείς μακριά κι αγαπημένοι ...Γιάννη μου...
> Μπορείς να κάνεις οτι έλεγχο θες αρκεί να μην απαιτήσεις να φύγει ο κόσμος από τη λέσχη για να κάνεις τον έλεγχό σου την ώρα που γίνεται το εβδομαδιαίο meeting και μάλιστα στο χώρο που γίνεται το meeting...
> Υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος στη λέσχη για να κάνεις τον έλεγχό σου. Κι αν δεν το ξέρεις (μια και δεν πατάς συχνά) ενημερωτικά στη λέσχη υπάρχει και δεύτερη πόρτα...


Κατα πάγια τακτική σου παραποιείς τα λεγόμενα άλλων . Η παρουσία κάθε μέλους στην έδρα δέν έχει καμία σχέση με τον έλεγχο και την ΕΕ , και ούτε ζητήσαμε να μήν είναι μέλη εκει . Απλά εάν έρθεις στο τραπέζι που θα κάνουμε έλεγχο και κάνεις τον "Μαιντανό"και δεν μας αφήνεις να κάνουμε τον έλεγχο, θα "δείς" την πόρτα ή θα διεκόψουμε τον έλεγχο ?(ή αυτό θέλεις μια και θα μπορείς να μπουρδολογείς ακατάσχετα ...)

----------


## Ifaistos

> Όταν κάνει γκάφα το ΔΣ το λέω


Καλά μην ορκίζεσαι κιολας...

Μάλλον για άλλο Σύλλογο θα πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι...
Ϊσως τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο...

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η σοβαρή πιθανότητα να τα λες από μέσα σου, με voip, στον καφέ... pm δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποίησες... θα το είχε διαβάσει ο... paravoid  ::

----------


## simfun

Δύο εικόνες = 2000 ....posts  ::

----------


## Nefalim

ολοι περιοδο εχετε ρε? ειπαμε κανουμε ενα ποστ πεταμε ενα γαμωσταυριδι και τελος τι λετε και λετε

----------


## nikpet

Διαχωρίστηκε το παρακάτω thread από το παρών...



http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364764 (Wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364764 (Inet)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να κλειδώσω και αυτό γιατί έχει βγει προ πολλού off topic αλλά τέτοια απόφαση δεν μπορώ να την πάρω μόνος μου, δίχως πρώτα να υπάρξει συννενόηση και τους υπόλοιπους Moderators...

Προσωπικά πάντως θλίβομαι πολύ με τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το Δίκτυο, το Forum, ο Σύλλογος....

----------


## dti

> Προσωπικά πάντως θλίβομαι πολύ με τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το Δίκτυο, το Forum, ο Σύλλογος....


Για το Δίκτυο δεν χρειάζονται κλάματα... Αυτό συνεχίζει ν΄αναπτύσσεται έστω κι αν δεν έχει τη συμπαράσταση που θα άρμοζε να έχει...
Για το forum, δυστυχώς εδώ έχουμε τη χειρότερη κατάσταση ever και η ευθύνη δεν πρέπει να πέσει στους απλούς χρήστες...
Για το Σύλλογο, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να τα λέμε, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι συστηματικά δεν ακούνε αυτά που προέρχονται από συγκεκριμένα μέλη ...και συνεχίζουν το έργο της καταστροφής...

----------


## john70

> Για το Σύλλογο, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να τα λέμε, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι συστηματικά δεν ακούνε αυτά που προέρχονται από συγκεκριμένα μέλη ...και συνεχίζουν το έργο της καταστροφής...


Αερολογίες ....

Δώσε ονόματα και στοιχεία ..... και πάψε να απαντάς σε ότι περιλαμβάνει την λεξη σύλλογος , 

συλλογος = Δαμιανός ????

Δαμιανέ εάν ο σύλλογος έχει 100 μέλη , δεν πρέπει να ασπάζονται όλοι τα λεγόμενα σου και να βλέπουν τα πάντα μέσα απο τις παροπίδες που προσφέρεις απλόχερα προς χρήση ....

----------


## socrates

> Δύο εικόνες = 2000 ....posts


Respect! Το έβαλα και στην υπογραφή μου αν δεν σε πειράζει!

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Για το Σύλλογο, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να τα λέμε, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι συστηματικά δεν ακούνε αυτά που προέρχονται από συγκεκριμένα μέλη ...και συνεχίζουν το έργο της καταστροφής...
> 
> 
> Αερολογίες ....
> 
> Δώσε ονόματα και στοιχεία ..... και πάψε να απαντάς σε ότι περιλαμβάνει την λεξη σύλλογος , 
> 
> ...


Ναι δίκιο έχεις, αλλά δεν πρέπει και να κρύβονται πίσω απο το δάχτυλό τους.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Δύο εικόνες = 2000 ....posts 
> 
> 
> Respect! Το έβαλα και στην υπογραφή μου αν δεν σε πειράζει!


Αυτό κράτησες? Δεν βλέπω άντερα ! Να μου θυμίσεις να σου πω για μια κοπέλα....  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Για το Σύλλογο, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να τα λέμε, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι συστηματικά δεν ακούνε αυτά που προέρχονται από συγκεκριμένα μέλη ...και συνεχίζουν το έργο της καταστροφής...
> 
> 
> Αερολογίες ....
> 
> Δώσε ονόματα και στοιχεία .....


Και ονόματα έχουμε δώσει και στοιχεία έχουμε δώσει αλλά όταν κάποιος δεν θέλει ν΄ακούσει και το παίζει κουφός, ...ε στο τέλος θα πάει σπίτι του να ησυχάσει κι εκείνος και το σωματείο... 





> Αερολογίες ....και πάψε να απαντάς σε ότι περιλαμβάνει την λεξη σύλλογος , 
> 
> συλλογος = Δαμιανός ????





> Αερολογίες ....


Συ είπας...  ::  





> Δαμιανέ εάν ο σύλλογος έχει 100 μέλη , δεν πρέπει να ασπάζονται όλοι τα λεγόμενα σου και να βλέπουν τα πάντα μέσα απο τις παροπίδες που προσφέρεις απλόχερα προς χρήση ....


Θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος αν τα 100 μέλη εκδήλωναν έμπρακτα το οτι δεν ασπάζονται τα λεγόμενά μου. 
Με 100 ενεργά μέλη το σωματείο δεν θα είχε ανάγκη κανέναν και θα λειτουργούσε (γιατί τώρα απλά υπάρχει και περιμένει πότε θα αυτοδιαλυθεί).

----------


## simfun

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Δύο εικόνες = 2000 ....posts 
> 
> 
> Respect! Το έβαλα και στην υπογραφή μου αν δεν σε πειράζει!


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχω κι άλλο αν θες για backup "Βγάλτε links, όχι τα ....μάτια σας"  ::

----------


## john70

> Ναι δίκιο έχεις, αλλά δεν πρέπει και να κρύβονται πίσω απο το δάχτυλό τους.


Ναι μέν αλλά ,

Κάτι το οποιο για ε΄σενα είναι ορατό , σε εμένα μπορει να μην είναι ορατό - ξεκάθαρο , τότε εάν πραγματικά θές να με ενημερώσεις για αν μπορώ να πάρω θέση - να συμμετέχω στο πρόβλημα , φροντίζεις να μου δώσεις και τα δεδομένα που εσύ έχεις αλλά εγώ όχι .

Το απλα να επικαλεισαι φήμες , οσμές , αερολογίες δεν είναι εκ του πονηρού ?

Ούτε φυσικά να "επικαλούνται την σκιά ενος πιό γεροδεμένου" για να μήν φανουν είναι σωστο ...

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Δαμιανέ έχεις μπερδέψει κάτι .

Το ότι κάποιος δεν απαντά ή ότι απέχει , δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι δεν έχει άποψη ή οτι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ο σύλλογος .

Καλύτερα σιωπή παρά ακατασχετη και ολομετωπη μπουρδολογία σαν εσένα θα έλεγαν αρκετοι .... και το κακό είναι οτι τραβάς και εμένα αλλά και άλλους στην παρωδία διαλόγου με ιαχές και χωρις λογική συνέχεια και συνοχή που διαπράτεις προς ιδίο σου οφελος !

----------


## xaotikos

> ...και το κακό είναι οτι τραβάς και εμένα αλλά και άλλους στην παρωδία διαλόγου με ιαχές και χωρις λογική συνέχεια και συνοχή που διαπράτεις προς ιδίο σου οφελος !


Χχαχα ωραίο. Σε λίγο θα πεις και κανένα "λειτουργώ κάτω από το καθεστώς πίεσης και απειλών"... "μη με τραβάτε δεν θέλω" να μου βγει και ο υπόλοιπος καφές από την μύτη  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> ...


Τι να πω παραπάνω ... βρε Ιωσήφ. Καταδίκασα την ύπαρξη και χρήση του mod. Αν μπήκε για τους λόγους που ανέφερε και ο netsailor τότε το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αφελές. 

Δύο είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής των admins. Το ένα είναι η τεχνική κατάρτιση τους, που για το εθελοντικό επίπεδο του awmn πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι, και το δεύτερο κριτήριο είναι η εμπιστοσύνη που τρέφουμε για αυτούς ως διαχειριστές ευαίσθητων πληροφοριών.

Για μένα μονόδρομος είναι η αφαίρεση του επίμαχου mod και νέες εκλογές admin στην επόμενη ΓΣ. Εγώ το πιο πιθανό να ψήφιζα τους ίδιους αλλά επειδή το θέμα δεν αφορά εμένα αλλά όλο τον Σύλλογο καλό είναι να γίνει ανανέωση της εμπιστοσύνης μας με σωστό και καθαρό τρόπο.

----------


## nodas

> ολοι περιοδο εχετε ρε? ειπαμε κανουμε ενα ποστ πεταμε ενα γαμωσταυριδι και τελος τι λετε και λετε


εισαι φιλος καρδιαΣ

----------


## argi

> Δύο είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής των admins. Το ένα είναι η τεχνική κατάρτιση τους, που για το εθελοντικό επίπεδο του awmn πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι, και το δεύτερο κριτήριο είναι η εμπιστοσύνη που τρέφουμε για αυτούς ως διαχειριστές ευαίσθητων πληροφοριών.
> 
> Για μένα μονόδρομος είναι η αφαίρεση του επίμαχου mod και νέες εκλογές admin στην επόμενη ΓΣ. Εγώ το πιο πιθανό να ψήφιζα τους ίδιους αλλά επειδή το θέμα δεν αφορά εμένα αλλά όλο τον Σύλλογο καλό είναι να γίνει ανανέωση της εμπιστοσύνης μας με σωστό και καθαρό τρόπο.


socrates+++

Καλύτερα δεν θα μπορούσε να τα πει κάποιος... Και προσωπικά μου φαίνεται η μόνη λύση...

@rg!

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


συμφωνώ ..

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


Η αρχή με το τέλος του ποστ σου αντιφάσκουν... τους καταδικάζω τους καθαίρω και μετά ξαναψηφίζω τους ίδιους... δεν είναι έτσι ... σκέφτεσαι με συναίσθημα και όχι με λογική.

Το mod μπήκε για τον α,β λόγο. έχοντας υπόψη τα άτομα που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα, μιας και με αντιπροσωπεύουν από κάθε άποψη, πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι χρησιμοποίησαν το mod για διαχείριση κατά κόρον. Η ανάγνωση pm νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ανώριμη για τα δεδομένα που έχω στο μυαλό μου για την ομάδα. Αν έγινε μπορούσε να γίνει έτσι και αλλιώς χωρίς το mod κάρφωμα. Δεν είναι δα και πολύ δύσκολο να μιλήσω πχ με τον cirrus και σε ένα καφέ σφυρίζοντας να του πω... για να δω βρε λίγο το admin... πάντα είχα απορία να δω πως είναι...  ::  τι λες να μην το έβλεπα? Και αν το κάναν publicly known λες να είχαμε καλύτερες αντιδράσεις? *ΟΧΙ*!
Νομίζω αν εγώ ήμουν στη θέση κάποιου θιγόμενου με στοιχειά στα χέρια θα εκδήλωνα τον θυμό μου λίγο διαφορετικά... ο σκοπός ποιος ήταν? 


Από την άλλη καταδικάζω και την τούρτα, τις απανωτές εισβολές αλλά και το τελικό κοκορεμα... Πραγματικά επ ουδενί δεν συμφωνώ με την παραβίαση, επιδεικτική καταπάτηση κανόνων και τον φθηνό εξευτελισμό του συλλόγου και των οργάνων του... για αυτούς τους λόγους και για όλους τους λόγους-. 0 tolerance σε αυτό το θέμα...

Νομίζω ότι αν και έφτασε το θέμα σε μια τραγική για όλους μας κατάληξη είναι πολύ δίκαιο.

Έχουμε όμως από την άλλη όλη την πολυτέλεια, μιας και δεν είμαστε εταιρία που σκέφτεται οικονομικές επιπτώσεις, να αναδείξουμε, να αγαπήσουμε και να συνεργαστούμε με 10αδες νέους ίσως όχι τόσο έμπειρους admin και τεχνικούς. 

Έτσι απλά... ούτε ΓΣ ούτε ΜουΣου ούτε φωνές ούτε πανηγύρια... η συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση στα δικά μου μάτια είναι πάντα under evaluation... και έτσι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε με όλα... αλλά ως εδώ και μην παρέκει με το θέμα του hacking και της ξεφτίλας... Δεν τιμά τον πλησίον μας και δεν θα ήθελα να συμβεί σε κανέναν.. Με τους admin θα τα πούμε εκεί που πρέπει όταν πρέπει!

Εκτός αν οι νέες εκλογές είναι ένα είδος ψήφου εμπιστοσύνης... τι να πω.. άλλο αυτό...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ιωσήφ, αν το ξαναδιαβάσεις θα δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει αντίφαση.

----------


## vegos

> Το mod μπήκε για τον α,β λόγο. έχοντας υπόψη τα άτομα που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα, μιας και με αντιπροσωπεύουν από κάθε άποψη, πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι χρησιμοποίησαν το mod για διαχείριση κατά κόρον. Η ανάγνωση pm νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ανώριμη για τα δεδομένα που έχω στο μυαλό μου για την ομάδα. Αν έγινε μπορούσε να γίνει έτσι και αλλιώς χωρίς το mod κάρφωμα. Δεν είναι δα και πολύ δύσκολο να μιλήσω πχ με τον cirrus και σε ένα καφέ σφυρίζοντας να του πω... για να δω βρε λίγο το admin... πάντα είχα απορία να δω πως είναι...  τι λες να μην το έβλεπα?


Εμ, αυτή είναι η διαφορά...

Ο admin, δεν κάνει κατάχρηση της εξουσίας του..
Ούτε δείχνει σε φιλαράκια του τις δυνατότητες του ("α, κοίτα πως βλέπουμε τα pm")...

Τώρα αν εσύ έχεις διαφορετική άποψη, δεκτή. Αλλά όχι αναγκαία και σωστή...

----------


## NetTraptor

Για σενα μιλάγαμε...

----------


## Ifaistos

> Το mod μπήκε για τον α,β λόγο. έχοντας υπόψη τα άτομα που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα, μιας και με αντιπροσωπεύουν από κάθε άποψη, πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι χρησιμοποίησαν το mod για διαχείριση κατά κόρον.


Η λέξη "κλειδί" στην προηγούμενη πρόταση είναι το..."κατά κόρον" δηλ τις περισσότερες φορές  ::   ::  
Με τις υπόλοιπες τι γίνετε ?

Και αυτό που αναφέρεις ως σενάριο (έλα πες μου τι γράφει στα pm του ο Χ) μάλλον στηρίζεται σε πραγματικά γεγονότα... και δεν είναι τόσο φανταστικό...

Και επειδή "βολικά" ξεχνάς τις "έξυπνες απαντήσεις" που έψαχναν να βρουν όταν έγινε η "πατάτα" και σβυστηκαν τα pm, αν όλα έγιναν όπως τα λες χωρίς δόλο για τεχνικούς λόγους κλπ κλπ γιατί τότε δεν βγήκαν να το πουν ?

Μάλλον γνώριζαν το αντίκτυπο που θα είχε η αποκάλυψη και επίσημα αυτών που "ψιθηριζόντουσαν" στις διάφορες συναντήσεις...

Τώρα την δικαιολογία για τα "ορφανά" (orphan pm's) άστο καλύτερα... είναι πιο αστεία και από το Private Message...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Δύο είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής των admins. Το ένα είναι η τεχνική κατάρτιση τους, που για το εθελοντικό επίπεδο του awmn πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι, και το δεύτερο κριτήριο είναι η εμπιστοσύνη που τρέφουμε για αυτούς ως διαχειριστές ευαίσθητων πληροφοριών.
> 
> Για μένα μονόδρομος είναι η αφαίρεση του επίμαχου mod και νέες εκλογές admin στην επόμενη ΓΣ. Εγώ το πιο πιθανό να ψήφιζα τους ίδιους αλλά επειδή το θέμα δεν αφορά εμένα αλλά όλο τον Σύλλογο καλό είναι να γίνει ανανέωση της εμπιστοσύνης μας με σωστό και καθαρό τρόπο.
> 
> 
> socrates+++
> 
> ...


++ συμφωνώ σε κάθε λέξη με τα παραπάνω.
Πιστεύω ότι οι admin θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσουν και να ζητήσουν ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης από την Γ.Σ. Και για μένα το πιθανότερο είναι να τους ψήφιζα εκτός πια αν οι εξηγήσεις ήταν εξωφρενικές (π.χ είναι δικαίωμά μας να τα διαβάζουμε, ή κάποιος επίσημα πει άκουσα τον ΄τάδε να λέει στον τάδε ότι διάβασε το pm του τάδε)

----------


## NetTraptor

> (π.χ είναι δικαίωμά μας να τα διαβάζουμε, ή κάποιος επίσημα πει άκουσα τον ΄τάδε να λέει στον τάδε ότι διάβασε το pm του τάδε)


Επίσημα δεν θα ακούσεις τίποτα.... μόνο μπλα μπλα κυκλοφορούσε πάντα... από στόμα σε στόμα... The awmn thing.. και ξέρουμε όλοι πως είναι αυτό... από μπαρούφα και πολιτικατζολογία... μέχρι πολύ λίγο αλήθεια

Κανείς δεν θα μάθει με αποδεικτικά στοιχειά ... όπως και αν δεν υπήρχε το mod και διάβαζαν την βάση... με ένα web gui ή το MySQLFront ή MyPHPAdmin ktl ktl...

Είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης προς τους admin όπως και να το κάνουμε... δεν έχει τόσο σημασία όλο αυτό το γεγονός... λίγο TV μου θύμισε επειδή ο Έλληνας ποια έχει γίνει υπερβολικά ευαίσθητος στο θέμα προσωπικά δεδομένα και στις κεραίες κινητής. Το πρώτο διότι τις περισσότερες φορές έχει να κρύψει πολλά (είναι η φύση του Έλληνα να κάνει κομπίνες) και το δεύτερο διότι στερείται γνώσης.... Κάπως έτσι είναι και εδώ. Οι μισοί έχουν να κρύψουν ρεμούλες ενώ οι άλλοι μισοί δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι τίποτα δεν είναι κρυφό όσο και αν το κλειδώσεις στα μάτια των admin. Το αν κάθονται να διαβάσουν δύσκολα το αποδεικνύεις και για αυτό τον λόγο και τους εμπιστεύεσαι. Αν πάλι αποδειχθεί με στοιχεία το αντίθετο… εεε σαφέστατα κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Κάπως άσκοπο το βλέπω να δώσουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στους admin που έχουμε εμπιστευτεί πολύ πρόσφατα όταν τους ψηφίσαμε (με την κυριολεκτική και την μεταφορική έννοια) … αλλά αν η πλειοψηφία το θελήσει μπορεί να γίνει και αυτό y not. Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα…  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

::   ::   ::   ::  Το τελείωσα! Εφτασα στη σελίδα 24 ούφ!!!  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Κάπως άσκοπο το βλέπω να δώσουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στους admin που έχουμε εμπιστευτεί πολύ πρόσφατα


Δεν νομίζεις ότι χρειάζεται μετά από ότι έγινε να εκφραστούν επί του θέματος στην Γ.Σ και να ζητήσουν ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης? Θα έλεγα ότι τα δεδομένα είναι λιγάκι διαφορετικά.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Το τελείωσα! Εφτασα στη σελίδα 24 ούφ!!!


...ρε φίλε άμα σε ζαλίζει γιατί δεν το κόβεις;

----------


## alasondro

> Είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης προς τους admin όπως και να το κάνουμε... δεν έχει τόσο σημασία όλο αυτό το γεγονός... λίγο TV μου θύμισε επειδή ο Έλληνας ποια έχει γίνει υπερβολικά ευαίσθητος στο θέμα προσωπικά δεδομένα και στις κεραίες κινητής. Το πρώτο διότι τις περισσότερες φορές έχει να κρύψει πολλά (είναι η φύση του Έλληνα να κάνει κομπίνες) και το δεύτερο διότι στερείται γνώσης.... Κάπως έτσι είναι και εδώ. Οι μισοί έχουν να κρύψουν ρεμούλες ενώ οι άλλοι μισοί δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι τίποτα δεν είναι κρυφό όσο και αν το κλειδώσεις στα μάτια των admin. Το αν κάθονται να διαβάσουν δύσκολα το αποδεικνύεις και για αυτό τον λόγο και τους εμπιστεύεσαι. Αν πάλι αποδειχθεί με στοιχεία το αντίθετο… εεε σαφέστατα κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


γιατί μας προσβάλεις όλους έτσι ....
δηλαδή εμένα που δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έγινε
ή έχω κάνει κάποιου είδους κομπίνα και επειδή δεν μπορώ να κρυφτώ τώρα είμαι τσαντισμένος
ή είμαι τελείως ηλίθιος και δεν ήξερα οτι έτσι και αλλιώς μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν 

σε ευχαριστώ nettraptor

----------


## bedazzled

alasondro++++++++
ΠΟΛΥ *τσουβάλιασμα* πέφτει...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=95

----------


## pantdimi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
>     Το τελείωσα! Εφτασα στη σελίδα 24 ούφ!!! 
> 
> 
> ...ρε φίλε άμα σε ζαλίζει γιατί δεν το κόβεις;


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> γιατί μας προσβάλεις όλους έτσι ....
> δηλαδή εμένα που δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έγινε
> ή έχω κάνει κάποιου είδους κομπίνα και επειδή δεν μπορώ να κρυφτώ τώρα είμαι τσαντισμένος
> ή είμαι τελείως ηλίθιος και δεν ήξερα οτι έτσι και αλλιώς μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν 
> 
> σε ευχαριστώ nettraptor


ή είσαι μέρος κάποιας κλίκας ή αντι-κλίκας. 
Δεν δικαιολογείται η διαφορετική άποψη εδώ αλλιώς. Δεν χωράει στο μυαλό κάποιων ότι ναι. μπορείς. να. σκέφτεσαι. και. μόνος. σου. Δεν χρειάζεσαι πατερούληδες

Εάν στην κοινωνία καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι.. εδώ μέσα 1εκ φορές. Γράφεις; Τη γ*μισες. Ό,τι γράψεις φιλτράρεται ταχύτατα και με πολύ χονδροκομμένους αλγόριθμους μπαίνεις σε "εμάς" ή "στους άλλους". Από εδώ και πέρα ό,τι και να πεις, απλά είσαι καλός ή κακός. Άσπρο μαύρο.
Γιατί να σκεφτόμαστε; Τι παράλογα συνήθεια είναι αυτά που έχεις φίλε!

Αμερόληπτη (κατά το δυνατό) κρίση; Αντίδραση; διαφωνία; Από ποιον πλανήτη είσαι φιλάρα; Εδώ μέσα είμαστε γαμάτοι, και οι κανόνες είναι οι εξής:
Διάλεξε από τα 2-3 άντε 4 τσουβάλια, και μπες. Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα αντιμετωπίζεται η γνώμη σου: με το τσουβάλι

case fkn closed  ::

----------


## koki

> alasondro++++++++
> ΠΟΛΥ *τσουβάλιασμα* πέφτει...


χεχε με πρόλαβες.
η έξαρσή μου κράτησε λίγο παραπάνω  ::

----------


## pantdimi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> 
> γιατί μας προσβάλεις όλους έτσι ....
> δηλαδή εμένα που δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έγινε
> ή έχω κάνει κάποιου είδους κομπίνα και επειδή δεν μπορώ να κρυφτώ τώρα είμαι τσαντισμένος
> ή είμαι τελείως ηλίθιος και δεν ήξερα οτι έτσι και αλλιώς μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν 
> 
> σε ευχαριστώ nettraptor
> ...


+++++++++..............εντυπωσιαμενος.......!

----------


## xaotikos

Είμαστε όμως και μερικοί που θέλουμε ένα τσουβάλι για τον εαυτό μας. Τι να κάνουμε...και κιλά έχουμε και βρωμάνε τα πόδια μας (ή δεν αντέχουμε την βρώμα τον διπλανών ποδιών  :: )

----------


## bedazzled

> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=95


Ποιός είναι δηλαδή ο δεύτερος; Αφού μόνος του λέει το έκανε ο paravoid.

Επίσης είναι αντιφατικό το σημείο που λες ότι έχει ικανότητες, αλλά όχι μυαλό (?)

ΥΓ: Από ότι βλέπω δεν "στεγάζεσαι" σε phpbb (γνωστό για τις τρύπες του), οπότε μπορείς να κοιμάσαι πιο ήσυχος IMHO.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Κάπως άσκοπο το βλέπω να δώσουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στους admin που έχουμε εμπιστευτεί πολύ πρόσφατα
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζεις ότι χρειάζεται μετά από ότι έγινε να εκφραστούν επί του θέματος στην Γ.Σ και να ζητήσουν ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης? Θα έλεγα ότι τα δεδομένα είναι λιγάκι διαφορετικά.


Να το θέσω αλλιώς. Κάπως άσκοπο το βλέπω να δώσουμε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης πάνω σε θέματα εμπιστοσύνης αφού θεωρητικά θα πρέπει τους έχουμε εμπιστευτεί με εμπιστοσύνη στο ότι θα διαχειρίζονται έμπιστα τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα ... και μάλιστα πολύ πρόσφατα...

Ρε παιδιά ελεος... πως αλλιώς να το πω... το έχει το αξίωμα. Σε ψηφοφορία Mods αν δεν τους έχετε ψηφίσει ΚΑΙ για να εμπιστεύεστε τα προσωπικά σας δεδομένα τότε ψηφίζετε λάθος.

Αλλά αν το παραπάνω γεγονός σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι είναι κατινες και ότι χρησιμοποίησαν στοιχεία από PM για να σας κάνουν ρόμπα ή Έμεσα να επηρεάσουν την ζωή σας στο AWMN... να τους κρεμάσουμε... να δώσουμε ψήφο να κάνουμε ότι θετε... 

Κολλάτε σε ένα Mod που από το βάζω μέχρι το χειρίζομαι για κουτσομπολιό και για να επηρεάσω την καθημερινή ή την ηλεκτρονική ζωή των μελών απέχει το ίδιο από το έχω πρόσβαση στην MYSQL και το χειρίζομαι για κουτσομπολιό και για να επηρεάσω την καθημερινή ή την ηλεκτρονική ζωή των μελών. Δεν λέω στα μάτια του αδαή το ίσως να δείχνει πρόθεση… έχει κανείς όμως καθίσει να σκεφτεί ότι ίσως… λέω ίσως να ήταν κάτι το χρήσιμο για administration και για ασφάλεια…. Ο κόσμος του PHPbb δεν είναι πάντα ρόδινος και κάποιες φορες δεν υπάρχουν πάντα ακριβώς τα εργαλεία που θέλεις. Τουλάχιστον τότε στο version 1.5.1 … λέω εγώ τωρα

Από την άλλη ίσως εγώ να δείχνω μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη και να είμαι καλόπιστος… 

Τέλος ΠΟΤΕ δεν είπα ότι είναι κακή ιδέα να ρίξουμε ψήφο… απλά δίνω και άλλη μια διάσταση…

Αν με κάνετε να ξαναεξηγηθώ θα σκάσω…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

> Είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης προς τους admin όπως και να το κάνουμε... δεν έχει τόσο σημασία όλο αυτό το γεγονός... λίγο TV μου θύμισε επειδή ο Έλληνας ποια έχει γίνει υπερβολικά ευαίσθητος στο θέμα προσωπικά δεδομένα και στις κεραίες κινητής. Το πρώτο διότι τις περισσότερες φορές έχει να κρύψει πολλά (είναι η φύση του Έλληνα να κάνει κομπίνες) και το δεύτερο διότι στερείται γνώσης.... Κάπως έτσι είναι και εδώ. Οι μισοί έχουν να κρύψουν ρεμούλες ενώ οι άλλοι μισοί δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι τίποτα δεν είναι κρυφό όσο και αν το κλειδώσεις στα μάτια των admin. Το αν κάθονται να διαβάσουν δύσκολα το αποδεικνύεις και για αυτό τον λόγο και τους εμπιστεύεσαι. Αν πάλι αποδειχθεί με στοιχεία το αντίθετο… εεε σαφέστατα κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Το γνωστό έωλο επιχείρημα,αφού δεν εχετε τιποτα να κρυψετε τοτε γιατι σας πειραζει ο μηχανισμος της παρακολουθησης? 
Βεβαια ο nettraptor το αντεστρεψε και το ξεχειλωσε, μας εβγαλε τους μισους λαμογια ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση άσχετους. 
Για να μας ενοχλει ενας μηχανισμος που επιτρεπει την επιτηρηση και τον ελεγχο των προσωπικων μας δεδομενων λογικα συμφωνα με την ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ του, εχουμε κανει ρεμουλες ενώ οσοι δεν ειναι λαμογια απλά ειναι ασχετοι που δεν εχουν συνειδητοποιησει οτι τεχνικα τιποτα δεν ειναι κρυφό.
Και επιτελους μην χρησιμοποιειτε το επιχειρημα οτι "οποιος εχει προσβαση στη βαση μπορει κι απο κει να τα διαβασει". Διαπιστωσαμε οτι υπαρχει ενας μηχανισμος αγνωστος σε ολους περα απο τους admins για την διευκολυνση της αναγνωσης των pms και τωρα το εξωραϊζουμε με τετοια επιχειρηματα. Συγγνωμη αλλα δεν με πειθει η λογικη οτι "μπορω να εχω εναν ασφαλιτη πισω σου οποτε γιατι να βαλω καμερες".
Αν δεχτουμε να υποχωρησουμε σε αυτο τοτε προβλεπω σε λιγο καιρο λογικες sniffing να εμφανιζονται ΠΑΝΤΑ για την ασφαλεια του δικτυου....
Θεωρω πολυ ηθικο απο μερια σου nettraptor να υπερασπιζεσαι τους φιλους σου admins και ειναι τιμια σταση αλλά μην υποβιβαζεις την ευαισθησια πολλων για την επιτηρηση και τον ελεγχο των προσωπικων δεδομενων μας.

Είναι πολύ απλό το ζήτημα, το θέμα πρέπει να τεθει σε Γ.Σ. και συλλογικά να αποφασιστει ποια θα ειναι η τυχη του θεματος ωστε ολοι μας να ειμαστε συνυπευθυνοι.Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι εφοσον θεωρουμε οτι κλονιζεται η εμπιστοσυνη σε ενα μηχανισμο που υπαρχει πισω απο το φορουμ τον οποιο διαχειριζονται καποια ατομα, τοτε πρεπει να τεθει σε συζητηση η υπαρξη αυτου του μηχανισμου οπως και η διαχειριση του.

----------


## sotiris

> alasondro++++++++
> ΠΟΛΥ *τσουβάλιασμα* πέφτει...


+++++++++++++++++

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αν με κάνετε να ξαναεξηγηθώ θα σκάσω…


Θέλω να μου εξηγήσεις αν τα 75000€ του προέδρου ήτανε στημένα λόγω τηλεθέασης.
Επίσης πως είναι δυνατόν ενώ η πλειοψηφία (αν όχι όλοι) το πιστεύουν εξακολουθούν να κατεβάζουν το επεισόδιο για να το δουν.

Επί του θέματος τώρα νομίζω πως τόσο ο προβληματισμός των 3 που έδωσαν ++ παραπάνω όσο και ο δικός σου πιστεύω έχει γίνει κατανοητός και πλέον είναι θέμα προσωπικής άποψης.

Υ.Γ Όταν έχεις εγκατεστημένο το λεξικό για τον firefox 2 και κάνεις quote ένα μήνυμα δεν σε τρώει να διορθώσεις το κοκκινάδι? Πως αντιστέκεσαι ?

----------


## koki

> Υ.Γ Όταν έχεις εγκατεστημένο το λεξικό για τον firefox 2 και κάνεις quote ένα μήνυμα δεν σε τρώει να διορθώσεις το κοκκινάδι? Πως αντιστέκεσαι ?


κόβεις το awmn forum

το έχω ψάξει σε βάθος, είναι η μόνη λύση

έχω την εντύπωση πως τα ελληνικά μου έχουν χειροτερέψει 5-10 μονάδες στην κλίμακα 0-100, από τότε που διαβάζω αυτό το φόρουμ  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Υ.Γ Όταν έχεις εγκατεστημένο το λεξικό για τον firefox 2 και κάνεις quote ένα μήνυμα δεν σε τρώει να διορθώσεις το κοκκινάδι? Πως αντιστέκεσαι ?


δεν αντιστέκεσαι!  ::  το διορθώνεις!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Υ.Γ Όταν έχεις εγκατεστημένο το λεξικό για τον firefox 2 και κάνεις quote ένα μήνυμα δεν σε τρώει να διορθώσεις το κοκκινάδι? Πως αντιστέκεσαι ?
> 
> 
> δεν αντιστέκεσαι!  το διορθώνεις!


Σκέψου τώρα να είσαι Mod και να μπορείς να διορθώνεις τα λάθη και στα original (οχι μονο τα quoted)... Αντιστέκεσαι σθεναρα!!!

Γιατί μετά θα σε κατηγορήσουν για καταχρηση εξουσίας... γιατι τι είναι ο papashark χωρίς τα ορθογραφικά  ::  (no offence Πανο...  ::  )

@rg!

----------


## JollyRoger

> μην βιάζεσαι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω.


χμμμ... σαν να είχες δίκιο...  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> ...


Εγώ πάντως το έκανα για κάνα δυο χρονάκια που καταχρώμουν(?) την εξουσία

----------


## commando

http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00...os/marmita.jpg internet

ΤΟ ΒΕ CONTINUED......

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εγώ πάντως το έκανα για κάνα δυο χρονάκια που καταχρώμουν(?) την εξουσία


κατά την άποψή μου κακώς, αφού δε φαίνεται πουθενά ότι -ίσως- το εν λόγω μήνυμα έχει πειραχθεί από άλλον εκτός του συγγραφέα..  ::

----------


## koki

> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00...os/marmita.jpg internet
> 
> ΤΟ ΒΕ CONTINUED......


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## acoul

τα παλιά χρόνια όταν δεν υπήρχαν σπίρτα κάποιοι είχαν αναλάβει το ρόλο του να μην σβήνουν ποτέ οι φωτιές ... πιθανόν αυτά τα αρχαίγωνα ένστικτα να διατηρούνται κάπου βαθιά μέσα μας και να είμαστε αναγκαζμένοι, παράλληλα με τη διαιώνιση, να κρατάμε τις φωτιές ζωντανές και σε καλή κατάσταση !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν δέχομαι τα σχόλια σας για τα περί ασφάλειας προσωπικών δεδομένων. μπλα μπλα 

Αν πραγματικά σας ενδιέφερε αυτό θα είχατε όλοι μα όλοι πλαντάξει να κάνουμε την βάση encrypted.. σο σπεαρ δε μπουλσιτ...

Και η koki είχε την ευκαιρία και όλοι σας. 

Το ότι η βάση είναι σε clear text δεν σας ανησυχεί και σας ανησυχεί το mod? Υποκρισία το λέω αυτό... 

Eιλικρινά αυτό το κόλλημα δεν το καταλαβαίνω...

Επειδή υπάρχει mod που ίσως όντως να το Χρησιμοποιούσαν για admin εμείς λέμε ότι το είχαν για κουτσομπολιό... prove it!

Πάμε για ψήφο λοιπόν ... τον κόβω ότι δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα..  ::   ::  

Η δυνατότητα του να επιλέξω τα ίδια είναι πολύ σημαντική για μερικούς.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Οσο για τα λαμογια και τους άσχετους... μάλλον πάλι βάλαμε λόγια στο στόμα μου πολύ πιο υπερβολικά... από αυτό που εννοούσα και το αρμέξατε το θέμα πάλι... μπεεεεεεε ... είπα να μην το σχολιάσω αλλά βγάζει μάτι πια... ελεος...

----------


## vegos

> Αν πραγματικά σας ενδιέφερε αυτό θα είχατε όλοι μα όλοι πλαντάξει να κάνουμε την βάση encrypted.. σο σπεαρ δε μπουλσιτ...


Θεωρούμε ότι τα μηνύματα δεν είναι αναγνώσιμα από όλους.
Clear text, encrypted, όπως θέλεις πεστα..

Δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε όλοι τεχνικοί και να κάνουμε brainstorming.

Οι admins έχουν αυτή τη δουλειά. Να διασφαλίζουν την αδιάλειπτη, απρόσκοπτη, σταθερή και αξιόπιστη λειτουργία. Να προστατεύουν το forum από επιθέσεις που σκοπό έχουν να το καταστρέψουν, και να υποκλέψουν προσωπικά στοιχεία...

Τώρα το πως θα το κάνουν, δεν με απασχολεί. Δεν είμαι στη θέση τους, αυτοί ζήτησαν να είναι εκεί για να τα κάνουν...

Με μια σημείωση. Το ότι έχει κάποιος access στα data μου, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει το ΟΚ να τα χρησιμοποιεί. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα...

SO SIMPLE.

Όλα τα άλλα, είναι τυρόπιτες...

----------


## Sam_GR

Αν κάποιος δεν βάλει τα χεράκια του δεν θα βγάλει τα ματάκια του.Η βάση μπορεί να είναι clear text, αλλά δεν θέλω κανένας μα κανένας να έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά μου δεδομενα εκτός απο μένα τον ίδιο.Φαντάζεστε να είχα προγραμματίσει την εκτόξευση της ρουκέτας στην Αμερικάνικη πρεσβεία, και να έστελνα Pm στον συνεργό μου.Θα με έδινε κανένας τότε;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Το mod μπήκε για τον α,β λόγο. έχοντας υπόψη τα άτομα που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα, μιας και με αντιπροσωπεύουν από κάθε άποψη, πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι χρησιμοποίησαν το mod για διαχείριση κατά κόρον. Η ανάγνωση pm νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ανώριμη για τα δεδομένα που έχω στο μυαλό μου για την ομάδα.


Γιατί άραγε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ο αξιότιμος κ. spirosco αρνήθηκε να υπάρξει έλεγχος στα μηχανήματα του Συλλόγου από μέλη που είχαν παράπονο για τη διαχείριση των πόρων του Συλλόγου;

Μάλιστα επικαλέστηκε λόγους ασφαλείας και μεταξύ των άλλων ωραίων που είπε, αξίζει να ξαναθυμηθούμε:




> Γιατι δεν τα βγαζεις public αυτα τα τρομερα σου στοιχεια μηπως τελικα αποδειχθει οτι εχουμε κανει καμμια πατατα και σε βοηθησει καποιος?





> Αν ειχα κατι να φοβηθω ωστε να θελησω να αποπροσανατολισω μια κουβεντα, τοτε δεν θα σου ζητησα να βγαλεις public τα στοιχεια σου.





> Εχεις καποιο στοιχειο που να δειχνει οτι χειριζομαστε μη αξιοκρατικα
> τα μελη του σωματειου?





> Περιμενουμε λοιπον τις αποδειξεις απο οποιον εχει φυσικα.





> Και τελοσπαντων επειδη μαλλον θα χρειαστει να περιμενουμε πολλυυυυ μαλλον μεχρι να δουμε και καμμια αποδειξη, 
> ας βαλει αμμεσα καποιος απο το ΔΣ μια ψηφοφορια για το αν τα μελη δεν με εμπιστευονται για τη θεση που εχω πλεον 
> και θα σεβαστω καθε αποτελεσμα.





> Βασιλη η ενημερωση που αφορα το κομματι των administrators ηταν μεχρι σημερα τουλαχιστον τυπικη.
> Οτι αφορα τα μελη εμμεσα και αμμεσα εστω και με οποιες καθυστερησεις κρατησαμε τα προσχηματα στο ενημερωτικο κομματι.
> 
> Eξακολουθω παραυτα να περιμενω τις αποδειξεις οτι οι admins εχουν λειτουργησει μη αξιοκρατικα εις βαρος των μελων.





> Δεν καταλαβαινω οσο αφορα τις αρμοδιοτητες των admins τι ειδους report εννοεις.
> Τι ειναι πια αυτο που δεν εχουμε ανακοινωσει και προκαλει τριβες?



Τέτοια άτομα, με τέτοια αλαζονεία και θράσσος, με συστηματική επίδειξη αντιδημοκρατικής συμπεριφοράς, είναι αδιανόητο να τα αφήνεις ανεξέλεγκτα... 
Όταν θεωρούν τσιφλίκι τους τους πόρους του Συλλόγου και χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιου είδους mod ΧΩΡΙΣ να ενημερώσουν, ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ τους όρους χρήσης του ίδιου του mod, το να έχουν χαμηλό επίπεδο ηθικής και να παρακολουθούν pm's δεν με εκπλήσσει καθόλου...

Αν είχαμε φροντίσει να υπάρχει έλεγχος των admins από ανεξάρτητο όργανο, με δυνατότητα να λαμβάνει τα logs για οποιαδήποτε "περίεργη" κίνηση των admins, θα είχαμε το κεφάλι μας πολύ περισσότερο ήσυχο.

Κι αν τεχνικά είναι εφικτό να κρυπτογραφηθεί η βάση, γιατί δεν έχει ήδη γίνει κάτι τέτοιο;

Η απόφαση της Γ.Σ. για το θέμα του mod είναι όντως μονόδρομος, όπως επίσης και η σύσταση ομάδας εσωτερικού ελέγχου των μηχανημάτων του Συλλόγου...

----------


## alsafi

> Πάμε για ψήφο λοιπόν ... τον κόβω ότι δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα..


Άμα σκεφτείς ότι τα 8/10 που γράφουν εδώ δεν μπορούν να ψηφίσουν για admin…

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν πραγματικά σας ενδιέφερε αυτό θα είχατε όλοι μα όλοι πλαντάξει να κάνουμε την βάση encrypted..


Δεν σου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι όποιος θέλει ultra-secure επικοινωνία υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι... εκτός του forum;
Προσωπικά μέσω PM άντε να δώσω το τηλ μου... τίποτα πιο "τρελλό". Ξανασκέψου το...  :: 




> σο σπεαρ δε μπουλσιτ...


Μετά από τέτοια σχόλια τι να απαντήσεις... απλά δεν συνεχίζεις την συζήτηση (?)  :: 

Το τραγικό (πλέον) δεν είναι το mod... πάει αυτό, το 1000αναλύσαμε... αλλά το ότι δεν βγαίνει κάποιος admin να πάρει επίσημη θέση και δυσχεραίνουν την θέση τους.  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> σο σπεαρ δε μπουλσιτ...
> 
> 
> Μετά από τέτοια σχόλια τι να απαντήσεις... απλά δεν συνεχίζεις την συζήτηση (?)


Πετάς στην καλύτερη ένα "ξεκαβάλα _μεγάλε_" και το αφήνεις κάπου εκεί.

δατς ολ φολκς. 

Μη σας φορτώνουμε και bullshit. Θα μας πει ο μπαμπάκας πως πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε, και άμα επιμένουμε και λίγο στις ιδέες μας, μπορεί να είμαστε και πρόβατα.


ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ λοιπόν.

----------


## dti

> Το τραγικό (πλέον) δεν είναι το mod... πάει αυτό, το 1000αναλύσαμε... αλλά το ότι δεν βγαίνει κάποιος admin να πάρει επίσημη θέση και δυσχεραίνουν την θέση τους.


Θα μας τα πουν όλα στη Γ.Σ.  ::  
Καλά σοβαρά περιμένετε κάποια εξήγηση;
Μάλλον είστε πολύ ρομαντικοί ακόμη...

Τί να πουν; Ότι και να πουν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάλλιστα για την ποινική τους δίωξη... οπότε τουμπεκί ψιλοκομμένο... μπας και "ξεχαστεί" το θέμα...
Για να δούμε πάντως κι αυτούς που μας έλεγαν να περιμένουμε, να κάνουμε υπομονή να μας δώσουν οι admins τη δική τους άποψη, κλπ. κλπ. τί θα κάνουν τώρα που είναι προφανές οτι οι admins δεν μιλάνε και βάλανε τα γνωστά "βαποράκια" να εξομαλύνουν την κατάσταση γράφοντας οτι και καλά δεν έγινε τίποτε και οτι δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί οτι διάβαζαν τα pm's και άλλες γνωστές μπουρδολογίες...

----------


## argi

Dti, αυτά που λες για ποινικες διώξεις είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΝΥΠΟΣΤΑΤΑ που ευτυχώς δεν βλέπω να τα συμμερίζονται και άλλοι... 

Δεν έχεις καν ενδείξεις (πόσο μάλλον αποδείξεις) ότι το mod χρησιμοποιηθηκε... Και για άλλη μια φορά θα αναφέρω ότι ακόμα και αν ο paravoid είχε βρει αδιάσειστα στοιχεία, ακόμα και έτσι πάλι δεν θα ήταν αποδεκτά... Η ύπαρξη του mod δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα... εκτός απο το να προκαλεί δυσπιστία σε μερίδα των μελών του forum... Τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο...

Αντίθετα ξαναλέω η μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση / επίθεση (καπου ειπωθηκε και το spoof...) στο σύστημα αποτελεί αδίκημα...

Αλλά ότι και να λέμε δεν νομίζω να τελειώσει ποτέ η χαζομάρα...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

ας πέσουν λίγο οι τόνοι, είμαστε όλοι στο ίδιο δίκτυο, πρέπει να μάθουμε να επικοινωνούμε ... κάτι σαν το BGP δηλαδή ... ώρα για αγάπες και αγκαλίτσες !!!

----------


## Vigor



----------


## bedazzled

Α ρε Αλέξανδρε με τις "ατάκες" σου.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τί να πουν; Ότι και να πουν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάλλιστα για την ποινική τους δίωξη...


Αυτό ήθελες και το πες ή σου ξέφυγε?
Μήπως βλέπεις πολλά αστυνομικά έργα? 
Λυπάμαι πολύ, απομακρύνετε με αυτόν τον τρόπο, το νέο κόσμο ειδικά, και από το δίκτυο και από τη συμμετοχή του σε εκλογές κλπ
Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## noisyjohn

είναι και μεταδοτικό...

----------


## paravoid

Ως ο δημιουργός του thread, στεναχωριέμαι πολύ να βλέπω μια χάβρα.
Θα ήθελα πολύ, πραγματικά, να σταματήσει όλος αυτός ο όχλος της βλακείας (σόρρυ κιόλας).

Οι απαντήσεις εδώ -αλλά και αλλού- είναι, όπως το βλέπω εγώ, τριών ειδών:
- Το ένα είδος έχει να κάνει σε αυτούς που έχουν εκνευριστεί/λυπηθεί με την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση από πλευράς administrators σε συνδυασμό με αυτούς που έχουν εκνευριστεί/λυπηθεί από την κίνηση μου να το πω (γενικώς ή/και την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ή/και με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο). (η πλειονότητα του κόσμου)
- Το δεύτερο είδος έχει να κάνει με τους διαφόρους που εντάσσουν το συγκεκριμένο στην προεκλογική τους καμπάνια και μας πρήζουν τα ούμπαλα (δύο-τρία συγκεκριμένα άτομα)
- Τέλος, το τρίτο είδος έχει να κάνει με ορισμένα trolls που τρέφονται από την φασαρία και τον χαμό και τον αναπαράγουν -- ενδεικτικό που φαίνεται και στο avatar ενός π.χ.

[για όσους αναρωτιούνται, δεν ανήκω στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. ελπίζω πως δεν ανήκω στην τρίτη]

Λύσεις με την αντίστροφη σειρά:
- Από τους τελευταίους ένας τρόπος υπάρχει να σωθούμε: να σταματήσουμε να τους ταΐζουμε.
- Για τους προτελευταίους: φτάνει. στοπ. αρκεί. το εμπεδώσαμε. 50 μηνύματα σε μια μέρα είναι αρκετά για να καταλάβουμε τις απόψεις σου (ναι, εσένα κοιτάω Δαμιανέ). Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν τις ακούν 4 χρόνια.

- Τέλος, για τους πρώτους, την πλειονότητα όσων βρίσκονται εδώ:
Θα πρότεινα να σταματήσουμε λίγο το flaming, να σκεφτούμε πως θα έχουμε μια συνέλευση σε κάτι λιγότερο από έναν μήνα και θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά.
Για λόγους ηθικής τάξης, προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω την πρόωρη παραίτηση των τωρινών administrators και νέες εκλογές στη Γ.Σ. Θα ήταν, νομίζω, το πιο σωστό μιας και η εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτούς έχει κλονιστεί και μια νέα ψηφοφορία, ακόμη και με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, θα έδινε μόνιμη λύση.
Θα ήθελα το Δ.Σ. να εντάξει τις εκλογές για administrators ως θέμα στη Γ.Σ., ανεξαρτήτως του αν δούμε τις παραιτήσεις τους ή όχι.

Θα έλεγα να επικεντρωθούμε στη διαδικασία που θα γίνει σε ένα μήνα από σήμερα και να μην αποθαρρύνουμε αυτούς που ίσως είχαν τη διάθεση και τον χρόνο να προσπαθήσουν να εκλεγούν [ξανά: όχι, δεν είμαι ένας από αυτούς].

Συγκέντρωση, όχι αποσυγκέντρωση...

----------


## acoul

> ...


δεν γίνεται να παραιτηθούν γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι να τους αντικαταστήσουν και να βγάζουν δουλειά ... οι πιο πολλοί από τους ελάχιστους γνώστες εθελοντές - τρέηντ μαρκ μπάη nvak - αρκούνται στο να κάνουν επίδειξη γνώσεων σε κάθε γωνία αλλά βαριούνται να κουνήσουν δάκτυλο γενικώς ...

έχω χαλαστεί και μου βρωμάει κάπως που δεν ξεκαθάρισες εξαρχής τι σκοπό εξυπηρετεί η χρονική στιγμή της αποκάλυψης του σκανδάλου ... !!! γιατί όχι νωρίτερα, πόσο κοστίζει η αλήθεια τελικά ??

----------


## tristanos

Δεν έχει σημασία αν χρησιμοποιώ τα πμ 
για να κάνω cyber με την Koki, ή
να ρωτήσω τον commando ποιο μπαζούκας να αγοράσω, ή
να ρωτήσω τον papashark πως γράφεται το "πλιμελοιοδεικοίο", ή
να ζητήσω απο τον bedazzled να μου βάλει linux στο ψυγείο.

Το να θέλω να επικοινωνήσω ιδιωτικά με τον οποιοδήποτε είναι δικαίωμά μου και οποιαδήποτε παραβίαση των πμ μου είναι προσβολή της προσωπικότητάς μου.

Εαν αυτό γίνεται κατα επανάληψη απο τους adminς τότε υπάρχει θέμα ηθικής τάξης. 
Το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων μου ενδιαφέρουν εμένα και τον παραλήπτη. 
Δεν μπορούμε να νομιμοποιούμε μια παράνομη και καθόλα προσβλητική ενέργεια με το ελαφρύ 
"έλα μωρέ σιγά τι το σοβάρο λες απο τα πμ?
λες και δεν ξέρεις οτι τα πμ διαβάζονται..."

----------


## bedazzled

@paravoid
Εγώ πάντως επιμένω ότι κάτι *καλό* πρέπει να βγει από όλη αυτή την ιστορία... ξανασκέψου την ιδέα του workshop.  :: 
Αν το αφήσεις να περάσει έτσι, θα σου κολλήσουν την "ρετσινιά" του "κακού hacker"...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Δεν έχει σημασία αν χρησιμοποιώ τα πμ 
> για να κάνω cyber με την Koki, ή
> να ρωτήσω τον commando ποιο μπαζούκας να αγοράσω, ή
> να ρωτήσω τον papashark πως γράφεται το "πλιμελοιοδεικοίο", ή
> να ζητήσω απο τον bedazzled να μου βάλει linux στο ψυγείο....


έπεσα κάτω από τα γέλια
 ::   ::   ::  
ότι πρέπει δηλαδή, για αυτά που διαβάζουμε σε αυτό το thread

----------


## john70

> .....
> 
> 
> έχω χαλαστεί και μου βρωμάει κάπως που δεν ξεκαθάρισες εξαρχής τι σκοπό εξυπηρετεί η χρονική στιγμή της αποκάλυψης του σκανδάλου ... !!! γιατί όχι νωρίτερα, πόσο κοστίζει η αλήθεια τελικά ??


Μπράβο , το πιό καλό που είπες εδώ και καιρο , τι πιθανότητες δίνεις να μήν το έκανε "ετσι" χαλαρά αλλά με σκοπό ή σαν "υπάλληλος" ?

Θα σε πάρω βόλτα τελικά με σκαφάκι  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tristanos
> 
> Δεν έχει σημασία αν χρησιμοποιώ τα πμ 
> για να κάνω cyber με την Koki, ή
> να ρωτήσω τον commando ποιο μπαζούκας να αγοράσω, ή
> να ρωτήσω τον papashark πως γράφεται το "πλιμελοιοδεικοίο", ή
> να ζητήσω απο τον bedazzled να μου βάλει linux στο ψυγείο....
> 
> 
> ...


Γιάννη, 


Έκλεψα ένα PM σου που λέει ότι θα ξαναπάς για ΔΣ , Καλή επιτυχία !!!

 ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δεν έχει σημασία αν χρησιμοποιώ τα πμ 
> .........
> Το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων μου ενδιαφέρουν εμένα και τον παραλήπτη. 
> Δεν μπορούμε να νομιμοποιούμε μια παράνομη και καθόλα προσβλητική ενέργεια με το ελαφρύ 
> "έλα μωρέ σιγά τι το σοβάρο λες απο τα πμ λες και δεν ξέρεις οτι τα πμ διαβάζονται..."


+++
το post με το comic ειναι ακροβασία διάθεσης (μεταξύ θυμού και ειρωνίας). Και ο χαβαλές τέλος. Το από εδώ και πέρα; Δεν με απασχολούν τόσο οι εκλογές. Το forum ΔΕΝ θα είναι το ίδιο. Με άλλη διάθεση ξαναβάζεις πράγματα σε συρτάρι που το βρήκες ανοιγμένο και ανακατωμένο. Δυστυχώς ισχύει και το πικρό "απο τότε που βγήκε η συγνώμη χάθηκε η ευγένεια ..."

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> έχω χαλαστεί και μου βρωμάει κάπως που δεν ξεκαθάρισες εξαρχής τι σκοπό εξυπηρετεί η χρονική στιγμή της αποκάλυψης του σκανδάλου ... !!! γιατί όχι νωρίτερα, πόσο κοστίζει η αλήθεια τελικά ??
> 
> 
> Μπράβο , το πιό καλό που είπες εδώ και καιρο , τι πιθανότητες δίνεις να μήν το έκανε "ετσι" χαλαρά αλλά με σκοπό ή σαν "υπάλληλος" ?


Ούτε ο Φώσκολος τέτοια conspiracy theories!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Ποιανού υπάλληλος θα μπορούσε να είναι δηλαδή; Σιγά μην είναι και πράκτορας σε "εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία".  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> ... trolls που τρέφονται από την φασαρία και τον χαμό και τον αναπαράγουν -- ενδεικτικό που φαίνεται και στο avatar ενός π.χ.


σόρρυ για το έξτρα-οφ-τόπικ  ::  άλλα ψάχνω να βρω το troll avatar και παρόλο που έχω 3 υποψήφιους, δεν μπορώ να πώ με βεβαιότητα...

πιθανολογώ... στον Sam_GR, John70 κι εμένα...  ::  εσένα ποιο avatar σου trollίζει περισσότερο?  :: 

edit: κι ο alsafi θα μπορούσε...  ::

----------


## dti

Οι νεώτεροι στο δίκτυο, δεν έχετε υποστεί αυτά που κάποιοι εξυπνάκηδες (όπως πρόσφατα οι "ματάκηδες") έχουν κάνει σε πολύ κόσμο και ειδικά σε εμένα...

Να θυμήσω π.χ. πολύ παλιότερα που έμπαινε ο papashark στο irc σαν dti (και εξ αυτού κάποια στιγμή με ρώταγαν για πράγματα που ποτέ δεν είχα πει; )
Το γεγονός αυτό το έχει παραδεχθεί κι ο papashark...

Να θυμήσω τα μυστικά κανάλια στο irc όπου δίνονταν οι παραγγελίες στους mods ποιον θα banάρουν, ποιον θα λογοκρίνουν, κλπ. κλπ. (αυτά τα έχει ομολογήσει ο Mick Flemm) 

Να θυμήσω τις εξυπνάδες του DiGi με τα διάφορα bots που με έβριζαν (χωρίς σχεδόν να τον γνωρίζω...)

Να θυμήσω την καταστροφή του πρώτου router μου από εσκεμμένη ενέργεια κάποιου μέλους που δεν με συμπαθούσε;

Τέσπα...

Μήπως πρέπει να μπει λοιπόν κάποια τάξη;
Μήπως πρέπει να σφίξουν κάποιοι κ..λοι για να μαζευτεί κάπως η κατάσταση αφού φαίνεται οτι έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς; (όχι τώρα μόνο, αλλά τώρα πλέον γίνονται σημεία και τέρατα εντελώς απροκάλυπτα...)

Για κάποιους από σας είναι λογικό να σας ξυνίζει το οτι μπορεί να βρεθούν στο σκαμνί οι admins. Ο καθένας κρίνει από αυτά που γνωρίζει και από τους ανθρώπους που είναι πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο κι ένα nickname... 
Στην πραγματική ζωή τα πράγματα είναι κάπως διαφορετικά...
Για να έκανε αυτές τις εξυπνάδες ο spirosco στην εταιρία που δουλεύει και θα βλέπατε τί θα πάθαινε...
Κι επειδή σε λίγο θα επαληθευτεί έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα το "Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να φοβηθεί ο νοικοκύρης" θα πω οτι πρωί - πρωί της Δευτέρας ένας από τους admins με pm (!) που μου έστειλε (μετά από πολύ-πολύ καιρό) μου δήλωσε οτι θα κινηθεί δικαστικά κατά του paravoid... πριν δώσει καμιά εξήγηση στα μέλη στο forum (ακόμη εξαφανισμένος είναι) και πριν γράψω οτιδήποτε σχετικό για δικηγόρους και ποινικές ευθύνες των admins...

Λοιπόν όπως βλέπετε, στη συνέχεια "συνεδρίασε" το Δ.Σ., πήρε μια εξωφρενική απόφαση και αθώωσε τους "ματάκηδες", ενώ παραπέμπει τον paravoid στην Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή. Κι αν όντως προχωρήσει ο ένας admin που μου δήλωσε οτι θα κινηθεί νομικά κατά του paravoid, το πράγμα χοντραίνει πολύ... 

Τελικά το forum είναι το awmn; Όχι βέβαια... 
Μας αξίζει να ζούμε αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση; Και πάλι όχι βέβαια...
Εδώ όμως μέσα σ΄αυτόν τον μικρόκοσμό μας που το κατάμαυρο γίνεται λευκό, η αγανάκτηση για το ξεπεσμό του σωματείου (που είναι υπεύθυνο για το forum), ξεχειλίζει... H ζημιά έχει ήδη γίνει... 
Ακόμη κι ΑΝ επιβιώσει ο Σύλλογος μετά από όλα αυτά, αν δεν φροντίσουμε να "δέσουμε" τους επόμενους admins, ίσως μας περιμένουν και χειρότερα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Να θυμήσω τα μυστικά κανάλια στο irc όπου δίνονταν οι παραγγελίες στους mods ποιον θα banάρουν, ποιον θα λογοκρίνουν, κλπ. κλπ. (αυτά τα έχει ομολογήσει ο Mick Flemm)


δεν ξέρω για τα άλλα που λες, άλλα το συγκεκριμένο...

δηλαδή αν στήνανε κάποιοι ένα κανάλι για να τα λένε... κακό είναι?!

Θα υπήρχε διαφορά αν ήταν voip conference να συνεννοηθούν για να μην κάνουνε άλλα ο ένας κι άλλα ο άλλος?

άσχετο το βρίσκω...

επίσης... γιατί τόσες αναφορές σε νόμους? Δηλαδή προτίθεσαι να κάνεις μηνύσεις αν υποθέσουμε έρθουν στα χέρια σου αποδείξεις?!  ::

----------


## commando

Το πλανάσθαι εστίν ανθρώπινον, και το ομολογείν την πλάνην,θειον(ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑΣ)
Δεν υπαρχει ενας να βγει να πει μια συγγνωμη ....
Την εχουν πει ηγετες χωρων...
Aν παει κανεις Πολωνια θα δει εξω απο καθε σπιτι ονομα administrator με ονοματεπωνυμο.Ο,τι μα ο,τι τυχει ειναι υπολογος αυτος .Αυτη ειναι κ η λατινικη ερμηνεια του ορου ο αρχοντας του οικηματος.
Το οικημα εχει ποντικους?θα πανε εκει που πηγε ο ποντικος της Στρατολογιας.
Εκανε υποκλοπη voip συνομιλιων(λεμε τωρα)? θα φαει τα προστιμα που εφαγε απο την αρμοδια αρχη η vodafone.
Δηλαδη απλα πραγματα.
Τι θα γινει απο ολα αυτα?
Τιποτα εδω ειναι Ελλαδα ρε,τι λειτουργει εδω?τιποτα δεν θα ιδρωσει κανενος το αυτι αν φταιει να ζητησει συγγνωμη.Οχι πειτε καποιο θεσμο-οργανισμο που λειτουργει στην Ελλαδα.
.Χρονια ψαχνω .
Ο μονος θεσμος που λειτουργει ειναι οι επισημες αργιες ισως, δε βρισκω τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## acoul

Ο Δαμιανός έχει δίκιο σε όσα λέει, βέβαια δεν υπάρχει λόγος για νομικές διώξεις, αυτά είναι αστεία μέσα στην προσπάθεια του AWMN που κάνουμε, τα αυγά και η δημόσια κατακραυγή είναι υπέρ αρκετά. Επίσης συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ότι έχει χαθεί η τσίπα και η λούφα και έλλειψη συνεπειών διαιωνίζει και τρέφει τα κακώς κείμενα. Από την άλλη όμως απλά και όμορφα δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο για το θέμα των admins τουλάχιστο σε εθελοντικό επίπεδο. Τρέφω αισιοδοξία ότι για το Δ.Σ. μπορούμε πολύ καλύτερα και από εκεί και πέρα μπορούμε να δούμε σενάρια για admin ίσως και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, όπως είχε κάνει η ΕΕΧΙ στην χρυσή εποχή της με μεγάλη επιτυχία, όπου εκεί θα παράγεται έργο, θα υπάρχει έλεγχος και αναφορά προόδου σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα και δεν θα υπάρχει χώρος για κουτσομπολιό, κατινισμό, μικρότητες και άλλα ωραία του είδους.

Με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο spirosco, όπως με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο paravoid, όπως με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο ngia, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο acoul, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο cha0s, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο nettraptor, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο enaon, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο argi, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς στην τελική αυτοί είμαστε, εμείς αποτελούμε το δίκτυο και θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να παρακάμπτουμε – work arround – τα άσχημά μας – bugs – και να βρίσκουμε κοινό έδαφος για να προχωρήσουμε όλοι μαζί για το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο. Σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει καλή θέληση και χώρος προς το νέο και ίσως καλύτερο αίμα που φέρνει ανανέωση προκειμένου να συνεχιστεί και αναπτυχθεί η όλη αυτή προσπάθεια.

Εγώ θα χαρώ αν δω τον spirosco & paravoid & άλλους ενοχλημένους στο ίδιο τραπέζι, γιατί στην τελική αυτό είναι το νόημα του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου μας, να ξεπερνάμε τα bugs και να τα διορθώνουμε ... όταν το είχα προτείνει παλιότερα στον spirosco με έγραψε και επαλήθευσε ότι πράγματι κάποιο λάκκο έχει φάβα ... ας ελπίσουμε ότι μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και δεν θα τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. Αυτή η χρονική περίοδος είναι κατάλληλη να πέσουν οι μάσκες και να δούμε ποιοι τελικά βάζουν το καλό της ομάδας και του δικτύου πάνω από τις προσωπικές τους κοκορομαχίες και image !! να δω τον βιγκορ να μου κάνει αγάπες και ας ... πεθάνω !!

----------


## Sam_GR

> Εγώ θα χαρώ αν δω τον spirosco & paravoid & άλλους ενοχλημένους στο ίδιο τραπέζι, γιατί στην τελική αυτό είναι το νόημα του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου μας, να ξεπερνάμε τα bugs και να τα διορθώνουμε ... όταν το είχα προτείνει παλιότερα στον spirosco με έγραψε και επαλήθευσε ότι πράγματι κάποιο λάκκο έχει φάβα ... ας ελπίσουμε ότι μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και δεν θα τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. Αυτή η χρονική περίοδος είναι κατάλληλη να πέσουν οι μάσκες και να δούμε ποιοι τελικά βάζουν το καλό της ομάδας και του δικτύου πάνω από τις προσωπικές τους κοκορομαχίες και image !! να δω τον βιγκορ να μου κάνει αγάπες και ας ... πεθάνω !


+++++

----------


## john70

> Ο Δαμιανός έχει δίκιο σε όσα λέει, βέβαια δεν υπάρχει λόγος για νομικές διώξεις, αυτά είναι αστεία μέσα στην προσπάθεια του AWMN που κάνουμε, τα αυγά και η δημόσια κατακραυγή είναι υπέρ αρκετά. Επίσης συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ότι έχει χαθεί η τσίπα και η λούφα και έλλειψη συνεπειών διαιωνίζει και τρέφει τα κακώς κείμενα. Από την άλλη όμως απλά και όμορφα δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο για το θέμα των admins τουλάχιστο σε εθελοντικό επίπεδο. Τρέφω αισιοδοξία ότι για το Δ.Σ. μπορούμε πολύ καλύτερα και από εκεί και πέρα μπορούμε να δούμε σενάρια για admin ίσως και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, όπως είχε κάνει η ΕΕΧΙ στην χρυσή εποχή της με μεγάλη επιτυχία, όπου εκεί θα παράγεται έργο, θα υπάρχει έλεγχος και αναφορά προόδου σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα και δεν θα υπάρχει χώρος για κουτσομπολιό, κατινισμό, μικρότητες και άλλα ωραία του είδους.
> 
> Με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο spirosco, όπως με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο paravoid, όπως με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο ngia, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο acoul, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο cha0s, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο nettraptor, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο enaon, με τσαντίζει ένα μέρος του μυαλού που κουβαλάει ο argi, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς στην τελική αυτοί είμαστε, εμείς αποτελούμε το δίκτυο και θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να παρακάμπτουμε – work arround – τα άσχημά μας – bugs – και να βρίσκουμε κοινό έδαφος για να προχωρήσουμε όλοι μαζί για το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο. Σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει καλή θέληση και χώρος προς το νέο και ίσως καλύτερο αίμα που φέρνει ανανέωση προκειμένου να συνεχιστεί και αναπτυχθεί η όλη αυτή προσπάθεια.
> 
> Εγώ θα χαρώ αν δω τον spirosco & paravoid & άλλους ενοχλημένους στο ίδιο τραπέζι, γιατί στην τελική αυτό είναι το νόημα του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου μας, να ξεπερνάμε τα bugs και να τα διορθώνουμε ... όταν το είχα προτείνει παλιότερα στον spirosco με έγραψε και επαλήθευσε ότι πράγματι κάποιο λάκκο έχει φάβα ... ας ελπίσουμε ότι μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και δεν θα τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. Αυτή η χρονική περίοδος είναι κατάλληλη να πέσουν οι μάσκες και να δούμε ποιοι τελικά βάζουν το καλό της ομάδας και του δικτύου πάνω από τις προσωπικές τους κοκορομαχίες και image !! να δω τον βιγκορ να μου κάνει αγάπες και ας ... πεθάνω !!


Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !


Να δώ τι θα κάνεις στο επόμενο ΔΣ για να γίνουν αυτά πράξη !

Μακάρι να τα "παθουμε) σύντομα όλα αυτα που λές !



ΥΓ , Όσο για τις "αγάπες" με εσένα και το Vigor , θέλω να σας δώ στην εκπομπή της Ανίτας Πάνια (Πανάς - Πάνια κοντά δεν είναι ??? )

 ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Οι νεώτεροι στο δίκτυο, δεν έχετε υποστεί αυτά που κάποιοι εξυπνάκηδες (όπως πρόσφατα οι "ματάκηδες") έχουν κάνει σε πολύ κόσμο και ειδικά σε εμένα...
> 
> Να θυμήσω π.χ. πολύ παλιότερα που έμπαινε ο papashark στο irc σαν dti (και εξ αυτού κάποια στιγμή με ρώταγαν για πράγματα που ποτέ δεν είχα πει; )
> Το γεγονός αυτό το έχει παραδεχθεί κι ο papashark...
> 
> Να θυμήσω τα μυστικά κανάλια στο irc όπου δίνονταν οι παραγγελίες στους mods ποιον θα banάρουν, ποιον θα λογοκρίνουν, κλπ. κλπ. (αυτά τα έχει ομολογήσει ο Mick Flemm) 
> 
> Να θυμήσω τις εξυπνάδες του DiGi με τα διάφορα bots που με έβριζαν (χωρίς σχεδόν να τον γνωρίζω...)
> 
> Να θυμήσω την καταστροφή του πρώτου router μου από εσκεμμένη ενέργεια κάποιου μέλους που δεν με συμπαθούσε;


δηλαδη τι θες να πεις ?
οτι ολοι τα εχουμε βαλει με σενα ? και εισαι ο αγιος ?

το να ασχολουνται ολοι, με σενα αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχανε,
το κινητρο που το βρικανε ?




> Μήπως πρέπει να μπει λοιπόν κάποια τάξη;
> Μήπως πρέπει να σφίξουν κάποιοι κ..λοι για να μαζευτεί κάπως η κατάσταση αφού φαίνεται οτι έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς; (όχι τώρα μόνο, αλλά τώρα πλέον γίνονται σημεία και τέρατα εντελώς απροκάλυπτα...)





> Τελικά το forum είναι το awmn; Όχι βέβαια... 
> Μας αξίζει να ζούμε αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση; Και πάλι όχι βέβαια...
> Εδώ όμως μέσα σ΄αυτόν τον μικρόκοσμό μας που το κατάμαυρο γίνεται λευκό, η αγανάκτηση για το ξεπεσμό του σωματείου (που είναι υπεύθυνο για το forum), ξεχειλίζει... H ζημιά έχει ήδη γίνει... 
> Ακόμη κι ΑΝ επιβιώσει ο Σύλλογος μετά από όλα αυτά, αν δεν φροντίσουμε να "δέσουμε" τους επόμενους admins, ίσως μας περιμένουν και χειρότερα...


και επιτελους παραδεξου οτι εισαι φωνακλας δε βλαπτει...

ο ανθρωπος που θελει να πετυχει κατι,
πχ να εκλεγει σιγα μην φοναζε αναρχα απο εδω και εκει, αμαν πια

ετσι θα πηγαινες και εσυ στον προισταμενο σου να μιλησεις ?
μαλλον οχι... γιατι ?

και οι πισινοι να σφιξουν, και εσυ να παψεις πια να γκαριζεις

@acoul, ωραιο post, και συμφωνω,
ο δαμιανος, εχει δικιο σε (ολα ή μερικα απο) αυτα που λεει
αλλα δεν εχει τροπο για να τα λεει, αρα ποιος τον ακουει ?

δε γινεται να κανεις σαματα, για να παραπονεθεις για τους
σαματατζηδες, ειναι ανοφελο

----------


## john70

> Το πλανάσθαι εστίν ανθρώπινον, και το ομολογείν την πλάνην,θειον(ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑΣ)
> Δεν υπαρχει ενας να βγει να πει μια συγγνωμη ....
> Την εχουν πει ηγετες χωρων...
> Aν παει κανεις Πολωνια θα δει εξω απο καθε σπιτι ονομα administrator με ονοματεπωνυμο.Ο,τι μα ο,τι τυχει ειναι υπολογος αυτος .Αυτη ειναι κ η λατινικη ερμηνεια του ορου ο αρχοντας του οικηματος.
> Το οικημα εχει ποντικους?θα πανε εκει που πηγε ο ποντικος της Στρατολογιας.
> Εκανε υποκλοπη voip συνομιλιων(λεμε τωρα)? θα φαει τα προστιμα που εφαγε απο την αρμοδια αρχη η vodafone.
> Δηλαδη απλα πραγματα.
> Τι θα γινει απο ολα αυτα?
> Τιποτα εδω ειναι Ελλαδα ρε,τι λειτουργει εδω?τιποτα δεν θα ιδρωσει κανενος το αυτι αν φταιει να ζητησει συγγνωμη.Οχι πειτε καποιο θεσμο-οργανισμο που λειτουργει στην Ελλαδα.
> ...


Καλά τα λές ....

Αλλά εδώ στην χώρα της λούφας , της αρπαχτής και της Λαμογίας . Πάλι έχουμε έναν σαν τον εκει "administrator" μάλλοαπο τίτλους έχουμε πολλους , αυτόν που κάνει πραγκατικά την δουλεια , του αποδίδουμε τον πολύ τιμιτικό τίτλο του "Μαλακα" και του ζητάμε και τα ρέστα για αυτά που δεν κάνουν οι άλλοι. 

ΥΓ Λάζαρε (The laz) Πάμε Πολωνία ???? "Εθελοντές" administrator's σε πολυκατοικία με γκομενίτσες να τους "λυνουμε" κάθε πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν ξεχνιούντε εύκολα οι ταλεντάρες του δικτύου ... !! καημός αγιάτρευτος που πέφτει σε πόρτες ερμητικά κλειστές ... !!

----------


## dti

mojiro και όταν δεν γίνεται σαματάς και ακολουθούμε τη διαδικασία με το σταυρό στο χέρι και πάλι τίποτε δεν γίνεται...
Από το να τα λέμε στα κρυφά πιστεύω οτι είναι καλύτερα να τα λέμε δημόσια... 
Βέβαια στην πράξη έχει αποδειχθεί οτι οι περισσότεροι ΔΕΝ θέλουν να εκτεθούν... Για αυτό και δεν τολμούν να αρθρώσουν όχι μόνο το ανάστημά τους αλλά ούτε λέξη...
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιοι που κραυγάζουν αλλά μόνο από την κερκίδα... Μέχρι εκεί... γιατί δεν έχουν χρόνο (ή μήπως δεν έχουν όρεξη; )

Γενικά να ξέρεις οτι τους οσφυοκάμπτες κανείς δεν τους εκτίμησε...

----------


## john70

> δεν ξεχνιούντε εύκολα οι ταλεντάρες του δικτύου ... !! καημός αγιάτρευτος που πέφτει σε πόρτες ερμητικά κλειστές ... !!


???? 

Για πάρτο αλλιώς .... θα σε περάσουν για "φτησμένη γκόμενα" που αναπολει τις καλές "στιγμές" 

 ::   ::   ::  

Μήν σου βγει το όνομα και στα γεράματα  ::

----------


## dti

> [
> δηλαδή αν στήνανε κάποιοι ένα κανάλι για να τα λένε... κακό είναι?!


Ρώτα τον Mick Flemm να σου πει αναλυτικά πώς λειτουργούσε το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι... *θαψίματος* και όχι επικοινωνίας...

----------


## mojiro

> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιοι που κραυγάζουν αλλά μόνο από την κερκίδα... Μέχρι εκεί... γιατί δεν έχουν χρόνο (ή μήπως δεν έχουν όρεξη; )


ναι, τωρα βρηκατε πατημα, εσυ και ο acoul, και νομιζετε οτι με δουλευετε  :: 

ναι, και τωρα που ανακαληψατε την μαγικη αδυναμια μου θα μου τη θυμιζετε
για 2 χρονια and on.

τρεχω να παραιτηθω απο νυν ταμιας (παπαλα τα φραγκα), για να ερθω σε
αυτο το ΔΣ  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δεν ξεχνιούντε εύκολα οι ταλεντάρες του δικτύου ... !! καημός αγιάτρευτος που πέφτει σε πόρτες ερμητικά κλειστές ... !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???? 
> 
> ...


φτάνεις κάποια στιγμή σε ένα στάδιο που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει και τόσο το image, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που η αξιοκρατία είναι άγνωστη λέξη, ένα μεγάλο βάρος φεύγει από πάνω σου και μπορείς να γελάς πλέον και με τα δικά σου χάλια φεύγοντας και άλλα βάρη από μέσα σου ... η ζωή γίνεται σιγά σιγά μια ατέλειωτη φάρσα και φυσικά η καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου δεν παύει ποτέ να σε γοητεύει, ξεμυαλίζει και μεταμορφώνει σε ένα μικρό και άμυαλο παιδί ... αδυναμία στο χρήμα έπαψα να έχω εδώ και καιρό, για τις γυναίκες, δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμη, δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω τα μάτια μου από αυτό το τελευταίο άβαταρ του βέγγου, οι πλανήτες του κόσμου σε διαρκή και πλήρη κίνηση προκαλούν σύγχυση ... αυτό το DNA είναι ισχυρό και δεν παλεύεται εύκολα ... !!

----------


## enaon

Φτάνεις σε ένα σημείο, που θαυμάζεις την ευχέρεια λόγου και τον ενθουσιασμό που έχουν οι νέοι έφηβοι, μετά θυμάσαι ότι δεν είναι έφηβοι αλλά πάνω από 35, δεν είναι εδώ να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο, είναι ο κόσμος που πρέπει να αλλάξει, και απελπίζεσαι..

----------


## Mixos

++++acoul

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε νομικά σε αυτό το θέμα, εξάλλου μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και μπορούμε να συζητάμε ανοιχτά. Άλλωστε για αυτό έχει δημιουργηθεί και ο σύλλογος για να μπορούμε όλοι να συζητάμε και να εκφράζουμε τις απόψεις μας ώστε να μπορούμε να παράγουμε λύσεις για κάθε μας πρόβλημα. Στην παρούσα στιγμή, από την δικιά ματιά, υπάρχουν δύο θέματα που πρέπει να λυθούν, Το πρώτο είναι αν θα πρέπει να καθαιρέσουμε τους admin και δεύτερον να βελτιώσουμε την ασφάλεια του forum. Σαν λύση θα μπορούσα να προτείνω μια ψηφοφορία για το μέλλον των admin και για την βελτίωση του forum, encryption και να βοηθήσει ο paravoid.

----------


## acoul

> Φτάνεις σε ένα σημείο, που θαυμάζεις την ευχέρεια λόγου και τον ενθουσιασμό που έχουν οι νέοι έφηβοι, μετά θυμάσαι ότι δεν είναι έφηβοι αλλά πάνω από 35, δεν είναι εδώ να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο, είναι ο κόσμος που πρέπει να αλλάξει, και απελπίζεσαι..


το υλικό δεν αρκεί, πρέπει να δουλευτεί και κατεργαστεί κατάλληλα προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε έργο που θα μείνει αθάνατο και θα αποτελεί σταθμό στην ιστορία ... το πρόβλημα με τις προσωπικές μας παρεμβάσεις είναι ότι απευθύνονται σε λάθος κατεύθυνση ... το μέσα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και όχι το έξω !!

----------


## enaon

ok..

----------


## enaon

Ας πάρουμε μερικές αναπνοές παιδιά, λογικά έχει πέσει η πίεση στους περισσότερους και δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει, το περιστατικό δεν θα αλλάξει στον επόμενο μήνα, θα το θυμόμαστε.
Έχουμε εκλογές σε λίγο καιρό, αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το πράγμα, δεν θα έχουμε υποψήφιους διότι όλοι οι σοβαροί άνθρωποι θα απομακρυνθούν. Δεν θα έχουμε σύλλογο, δεν θα έχουμε εκλεγμένους admins για να μπορούμε να τους καθαιρέσουμε, και όλο αυτό δεν θα έχει νόημα. 

Προτείνω μεταφορά όλων αυτών των threads σε μία κατηγορία νέα με την οποία θα ασχοληθούμε αργότερα, και εκ νέου δημιουργία των threads για τους υποψηφίους κλπ, πιο όμορφα, όπως πρόπερυσι και καλύτερα, για μην κάνουμε κακό στους εαυτούς μας.

----------


## acoul

> Έχουμε εκλογές σε λίγο καιρό, αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το πράγμα, δεν θα έχουμε υποψήφιους διότι όλοι οι σοβαροί άνθρωποι θα απομακρυνθούν. Δεν θα έχουμε σύλλογο, δεν θα έχουμε εκλεγμένους admins για να μπορούμε να τους καθαιρέσουμε, και όλο αυτό δεν θα έχει νόημα.


ούτε τώρα έχουμε κάτι από αυτά, Δ.Σ. δηλαδή, ούτε βλέπω να πέφτει κάποια καθαίρεση και για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το πραγματικό τους όνομα και έτσι μια χαρά τα πάμε ... ξέρετε άραγε τι παίζει στα παρασκήνια της FORTHnet, HOL, ACN κλπ. ?? μπάχαλο αλλά δουλεύει το πράμα.

βασικά αγάπες χρειαζόμαστε και να βρούμε μια κοινή γραμμή να μπορούμε να περπατάμε χέρι χέρι. και από μόνο του πάει μια χαρά, οι ταράτσες αυξάνονται συνεχώς, τώρα αν πιάναμε όλοι τα χέρια να περπατήσουμε μαζί με μια καρδιά όπως στις πορείες τον παλιό καιρό ακόμη καλύτερα !!

----------


## Cha0s

> - Τέλος, για τους πρώτους, την πλειονότητα όσων βρίσκονται εδώ:
> Θα πρότεινα να σταματήσουμε λίγο το flaming, να σκεφτούμε πως θα έχουμε μια συνέλευση σε κάτι λιγότερο από έναν μήνα και θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να το *συζητήσουμε* από κοντά.


Φαίδωνα ζεις με αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση; 

Μετά τα ξεφτιλίκια της ΓΣ εκείνο το καλοκαίρι πιστεύεις ότι θα σου δωθεί η δυνατότητα για συζήτηση;


Λυπάμαι, μακάρι να βγω λάθος, αλλά 99% η κερκίδα θα χειροκροτάει κανέναν που θα κατεβάσει ένα κάρο ηλιθίοτητες κάνοντας μας πιο ηλίθιους που απλά βρεθήκαμε στην ΓΣ.

Προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να το ξαναζήσω αυτό όσο ισχύει η σημερινή κατάσταση στον Σύλλογο.

----------


## Acinonyx

@dti,
Το IRC έχει τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από το forum.

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαγορευσει την λειτουργία κάποιου καναλιού επειδή κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν για θάψιμο! Κάθε χρήστης μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κανάλι και να το χρησιμοποιεί όπως θέλει. Όσο αυτό δεν θα επηρρεάζει αρνητικά την λειτουργία του IRC δικτύου το καναλι θα υπάρχει και μάλιστα θα προστατεύεται εξίσου από τους IRCOps.

Ούτε είναι δυνατόν να σου φυλάμε το nickname dti να μην στο πάρει άλλος! Ποιός νομίζεις ότι είσαι για να έχεις special μεταχείριση; Αν κάποιος προλάβει το nickname dti τότε έχει το δικαίωμα να το χρησιμοποιεί όπως θέλει.

Άλλο... Όποιος έχει OP στο κανάλι μπορεί να σε κάνει ban ανά πάσα στιγμή. Αφού σε κάνει ban μη ζητάς τα ρέστα. Δικό του είναι το κανάλι και κάνει ότι θέλει. Κάθε κανάλι μπορεί να έχει τους δικούς του κανόνες. 

Κανείς όμως δεν θα σε banάρει από το IRC δίκτυο. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις δικό σου κανάλι με τους δικούς σου κανόνες (autokick στον papashark) να καλέσεις τα φιλαράκια σου και να μιλάς εκεί.

Μόνο αν σου επιτεθουν φραστικά σε Prive θα επέμβουν οι IRCOps να ξεκαθαρίσουν την κατάσταση (και αφού τοζητήσεις βέβαια - στο IRC δεν υπάρχουν private message mods). Αν σου επιτεθουν σε ένα κανάλι και οι κανόνες του καναλιού δεν επιτρέπουν βρισιές, υπευθυνος είναι ο Op του καναλιού και όχι ο IRCOp.

----------


## dti

> @dti,
> Το IRC έχει τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από το forum.
> 
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαγορευσει την λειτουργία κάποιου καναλιού επειδή κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν για θάψιμο! Κάθε χρήστης μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κανάλι και να το χρησιμοποιεί όπως θέλει. Όσο αυτό δεν θα επηρρεάζει αρνητικά την λειτουργία του IRC δικτύου το καναλι θα υπάρχει και μάλιστα θα προστατεύεται εξίσου από τους IRCOps.
> 
> Ούτε είναι δυνατόν να σου φυλάμε το nickname dti να μην στο πάρει άλλος! Ποιός νομίζεις ότι είσαι για να έχεις special μεταχείριση; Αν κάποιος προλάβει το nickname dti τότε έχει το δικαίωμα να το χρησιμοποιεί όπως θέλει.
> 
> Άλλο... Όποιος έχει OP στο κανάλι μπορεί να σε κάνει ban ανά πάσα στιγμή. Αφού σε κάνει ban μη ζητάς τα ρέστα. Δικό του είναι το κανάλι και κάνει ότι θέλει. Κάθε κανάλι μπορεί να έχει τους δικούς του κανόνες. 
> 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ για το σεμινάριο, αλλά και πάλι για να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι:

- Είχε γίνει κυριολεκτικά "μάχη" κάποτε για να πάρει το κανάλι του awmn η ομάδα που αργότερα από "Πυρήνας" μετεξελίχθηκε σε κλίκα... Αν θυμάμαι καλά και χωρίς διάθεση να ξύσω πληγές, το κανάλι είχε αρχικά κατοχυρωθεί από τον dromeas και τον m0rales, αλλά με διάφορες ενέργειες άλλαξε τελικά χέρια...

- Προσωπικά συμμετείχα αραιά και πού στο κανάλι έχοντας από την πρώτη στιγμή το nick "dti". Δεν μ΄ενδιέφερε να συμμετέχω τακτικά για προσωπικούς λόγους (έλλειψη χρόνου), αλλά καταλαβαίνει εύκολα κάποιος την έκπληξή μου όταν με ρώταγαν για πράγματα που τάχα είχα πει (γράψει) εγώ στο καναλι...

- Λόγω της μη τακτικής συμμετοχής μου είναι γεγονός οτι κάποια στιγμή ο papashark για να "διαφυλάξει" το συγκεκριμένο nick το είχε κάνει ban (αν χρησιμοποιώ το σωστό όρο). Η χρήση του όμως από άλλον ο οποίος προσποιείται οτι είναι ο dti του forum, είναι ή όχι κατακριτέα; Κι επειδή το awmn δεν θά' πρεπε να λειτουργεί σαν καφενείο, κάποιος μηχανισμός θα έπρεπε να είχε βρεθεί για την προστασία όχι μόνο τη δική μου αλλά όλων μας από τέτοιες αυθαιρεσίες... 

Ξεφύγαμε όμως αρκετά από το επίμαχο θέμα... και παρόλο το διάστημα που μεσολάβησε από την Κυριακή καμία τοποθέτηση από κάποιον admin...

----------


## papashark

> - Λόγω της μη τακτικής συμμετοχής μου είναι γεγονός οτι κάποια στιγμή ο papashark για να "διαφυλάξει" το συγκεκριμένο nick το είχε κάνει ban (αν χρησιμοποιώ το σωστό όρο). Η χρήση του όμως από άλλον ο οποίος προσποιείται οτι είναι ο dti του forum, είναι ή όχι κατακριτέα; Κι επειδή το awmn δεν θά' πρεπε να λειτουργεί σαν καφενείο, κάποιος μηχανισμός θα έπρεπε να είχε βρεθεί για την προστασία όχι μόνο τη δική μου αλλά όλων μας από τέτοιες αυθαιρεσίες...


Πράγματι, κάποιος έμπαινε ως dti, Papashark, και αργότερα με διάφορους συνδυασμούς με το papashark μέσα.

Δεν το είχα κάνει ban, το είχα κάνει registered, ώστε να μην το παίρνει άλλος, μαζί με τα awmn & ggeorgan, καθώς και τα Papashark_away και κάτι άλλα.

Είχα και ένα scriptάκι, και κάθε φορά που συνδεόμουν έμπαινα και άλλαζα ονόματα αυτόματα, ώστε να μην περάσουν οι 30-40 μέρες απραξίας και ξαναχαθούν.

Μια μέρα από όλες το scriptάκι δεν δούλεψε καλά, και έμεινα μέσα με το dti χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι, κάποιος μου έπιασε κουβέντα νομίζοντας ότι ήμουν εσύ, άργησα να το καταλάβω του είπα ότι δεν ήμουν εσύ, άλλαξα το όνομα σε Papashark, αλλά εκείνος επέμενε ότι δεν ήμουν εγώ και ήσουν εσύ... Τελικά είπαμε και 2 βαριές κουβέντες, και ήρθε σε σένα και σου είπε διάφορες βλακείες και από εκείνη την μέρα μου το κοπανάς  ::  


Τα άλλα που γράφεις για τα bot και ότι κάναμε καλαμπούρι για σένα, ναι αλήθεια ήταν, αλλά μην ανησυχείς, μεταξύ μας κάναμε πολύ πιο χοντρό καλαμπούρι....

----------


## ALTAiR

> Φτάνεις σε ένα σημείο, που θαυμάζεις την ευχέρεια λόγου και τον ενθουσιασμό που έχουν οι νέοι έφηβοι, μετά θυμάσαι ότι δεν είναι έφηβοι αλλά πάνω από 35, δεν είναι εδώ να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο, είναι ο κόσμος που πρέπει να αλλάξει, και απελπίζεσαι..


Με προβλημάτισες, αλήθεια...  :: 
Ωραίος ο συλλογισμός, αλλά όχι και από τα 35 στο ΚΑΠΗ!!!  ::

----------


## commando

> Το πλανάσθαι εστίν ανθρώπινον, και το ομολογείν την πλάνην,θειον(ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑΣ)
> Δεν υπαρχει ενας να βγει να πει μια συγγνωμη ....
> Την εχουν πει ηγετες χωρων...
> Ο μονος θεσμος που λειτουργει ειναι οι επισημες αργιες ισως, δε βρισκω τιποτα αλλο...





> -διοτι απο δικη μας ευθυνη συνεβη-


Τα συκα συκα να λεμε, η ομαδα admins ζητησε εστω συγγνωμη αναγνωριζοντας αναλογουσα ευθυνη http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27698&sid=1

----------


## MAuVE

> η καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου δεν παύει ποτέ να σε γοητεύει, ξεμυαλίζει και μεταμορφώνει σε ένα


Σίγουρα την έχεις κάνει νεροτσουλήθρα την καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου γιατί αυτά που γράφεις με γυρίζουνε πίσω στους χίπις της δεκαετίας του 60.

Ωραία μηνύματα που όμως δεν άντεξαν στο χρόνο.

Ακολούθησαν οι γιάπιδες και το celebrities life-style και τα έκαναν κολυμπηθρόξυλα.

Για εμένα είναι οκ να τα γράφεις, νοσταλγίας ένεκα. 

Μου χαρίζεις το ίδιο ευχάριστο συναίσθημα με το να πέσω πάνω σ' ένα ασημένιο εικοσάρικο.

Peace man

----------


## dti

> Το πλανάσθαι εστίν ανθρώπινον, και το ομολογείν την πλάνην,θειον(ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑΣ)
> Δεν υπαρχει ενας να βγει να πει μια συγγνωμη ....
> Την εχουν πει ηγετες χωρων...
> Ο μονος θεσμος που λειτουργει ειναι οι επισημες αργιες ισως, δε βρισκω τιποτα αλλο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε τί ζήτησε συγνώμη; Στο οτι έχασε τα απεσταλμένα μας; Σιγά τα ωά..

Αν και πολύ προσεκτικά γραμμένη η ανακοίνωση δεν παύει κατά τη γνώμη μου να είναι στο γνώριμο στυλ του spirosco...

Για το δικό μας καλό δεν μας ενημέρωσε... για την εγκατάσταση του συγκεκριμένου λογισμικού και μάλιστα χωρίς να τηρήσει τους όρους χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου λογισμικού...

Για να μην ανησυχήσουμε, δεν υπήρξε καμία ενημέρωση, καμία αίτηση για να δοθεί η άδεια εγκατάστασης του συγκεκριμένου λογισμικού, καμία εξουσιοδότηση από το Σύλλογο για να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο...

Βέβαια η νοοτροπία του admin-τσιφλίκι δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο στη συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου προσώπου...

Παρόλη την κατακραυγή, πουθενά δεν είδα στην ανακοίνωση οτι αφαίρεσαν το παράνομα χρησιμοποιούμενο mod...

Το πιο ωραίο μαργαριτάρι όμως είναι αυτό για την "επιπολαιότητα του paravoid..." ενώ οι admins που "ξεβρακώθηκαν" για 3η τουλάχιστον φορά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο περίπου, δεν έχουν επιδείξει καθόλου επιπολαιότητα...

Αντί για τέτοιου είδους ανακοινώσεις και μάλιστα με τόση καθυστέρηση (που υποδηλώνει οτι έψαχναν με αγωνία να δουν τί θα γράψουν για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα) ας μας πουν γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι κρυπτογραφημένη η βάση και τί προτίθενται να κάνουν σχετικά με το επίμαχο mod μέχρι τη Γ.Σ. (γιατί εκεί οτι και να έχουν αποφασίσει οι admins μπορεί κάλλιστα να ανατραπούν όλα...).

----------


## argi

> ... ας μας πουν γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι κρυπτογραφημένη η βάση...


ΤΩΡΑ τα είδα και τα άκουσα όλα...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## Winner

- Επιπολαιότητα από paravoid
- Επιπολαιότητα από ΔΣ συλλόγου
- Επιπολαιότητα από admins

Πάντως θα μπορούσαν τα πράγματα να είναι πολύ χειρότερα.

----------


## cirrus

> ....


Δαμιανέ υπάρχει ένα όριο στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία. Μου θυμίζεις τους υποψήφιους στημένους έξω από το εκλογικό κέντρο, όταν είχα πάει στο χωριό μου να ψηφίσω. Πραγματικά κατέβηκα σήμερα στο σύλλογο για να συζητήσουμε το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν σε πρόλαβα (εύχομαι να μην πήγαν χαμένα τα γιαούρτια για τα οποία έλεγες). Πάντως δεν είδα και κανέναν (σχεδόν) να δείξει ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα και να μου πει τίποτα.
Κρυπτογραφημένη βάση έ; Με PGP σου κάνει; Πήγαινε στο http://www.gnupg.org/ κατέβασε το και κάνε όλα σου τα πμ encrypt.
Αν θες να μου στείλεις κάτι το κλειδί μου είναι εδώ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Syl-*Log*-OS  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  η καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου δεν παύει ποτέ να σε γοητεύει, ξεμυαλίζει και μεταμορφώνει σε ένα
> 
> 
> Σίγουρα την έχεις κάνει νεροτσουλήθρα την καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου γιατί αυτά που γράφεις με γυρίζουνε πίσω στους χίπις της δεκαετίας του 60.
> 
> Ωραία μηνύματα που όμως δεν άντεξαν στο χρόνο.
> 
> ...


μου θυμίζεις κάποιους ήρωες από το μάπετ σόου ... Hint: πάνω δεξιά κερκίδα ...  ::  άλλαξε χρώμα γυαλιών να τα δεις διαφορετικά για λίγο ... στο χέρι σου είναι !! σε είχα κατατάξει στους ήρωες του μάπετ από το πρώτο μήνυμα σου στην ενότητα του κόμβου μου ... μια ζωή μισοάδειο το ποτήρι, άντε βιάσου δεν μένει πολύς χρόνος και τα κόκαλα αρχίζουν να τρίζουν αν όχι οι καρέκλες, καβάλα μηχανή και ότι άλλο βρεις μπροστά σου - καλάμι και τα συναφή - και βουρ για νεροτσουλήθρες παρέα και sixties !! η ζωή είναι ένα μεγάλο ανέκδοτο αν όχι πυροτέχνημα !! ... hint και άλλο: για τον εαυτό μου τα λέω αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται !!




> - Επιπολαιότητα από paravoid
> - Επιπολαιότητα από ΔΣ συλλόγου
> - Επιπολαιότητα από admins
> 
> Πάντως θα μπορούσαν τα πράγματα να είναι πολύ χειρότερα.


τον εαυτό μας - για μένα μιλάω μην τσιμπάς - μια ζωή απέξω ... DNA checksum passed = Ελληνάρας ορίτζιναλ !!




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Δαμιανέ υπάρχει ένα όριο στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία. Μου θυμίζεις τους υποψήφιους στημένους έξω από το εκλογικό κέντρο, όταν είχα πάει στο χωριό μου να ψηφίσω. Πραγματικά κατέβηκα σήμερα στο σύλλογο για να συζητήσουμε το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν σε πρόλαβα (εύχομαι να μην πήγαν χαμένα τα γιαούρτια για τα οποία έλεγες). Πάντως δεν είδα και κανέναν (σχεδόν) να δείξει ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα και να μου πει τίποτα.
> Κρυπτογραφημένη βάση έ; Με PGP σου κάνει; Πήγαινε στο http://www.gnupg.org/ κατέβασε το και κάνε όλα σου τα πμ encrypt.
> Αν θες να μου στείλεις κάτι το κλειδί μου είναι εδώ.


Γιάννη αυτό να το σκεφτείς για όσους είχαν να γράψουν για πάνω από 12 μήνες στο φόρουμ ή για άλλο τόσο χρόνο δεν έχουν πατήσει ταράτσα για λογαριασμό του AWMN και ξαφνικά γράφουν 10+ μηνύματα την ημέρα τις τελευταίες μέρες το καταλαβαίνω ... την καραμέλα της προεκλογικής εκστρατείας την τρώει στο κούτελο όποιος τολμήσει να εκφράσει άποψη που δεν ευθυγραμμίζεται με το κέντρο - αυλή - καφέ Αμπελοκήπων, που αν το καλοσκεφτείς είναι ιδιαίτερα διασκεδαστικό αφού στην τελική λειτουργεί ως καύσιμο μια και δεν υπάρχει χρήμα ή γυναίκες στο άθλημα για να τρωγόμαστε ... ποιός έχει το πιο "μεγάλο" δίκιο τελικά και το πιο "μακρύ" λινκ ... !!! εγώ πάω πιο γρήγορα με το δικό μου καλάμι σε σημείο που να δακρύζουν οι κόρες των ματιών - να και το θηλυκό γένος που απουσίαζε από το όλο σκηνικό μέχρι πρότινος !!!

----------


## acoul

7 posts per day για περισσότερη ποιότητα, περιεκτικότητα και λιγότερο spam !!

----------


## acoul

7 posts per day για περισσότερη ποιότητα, περιεκτικότητα και λιγότερο spam !!

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Δαμιανέ υπάρχει ένα όριο στην προεκλογική εκστρατεία. Μου θυμίζεις τους υποψήφιους στημένους έξω από το εκλογικό κέντρο, όταν είχα πάει στο χωριό μου να ψηφίσω. Πραγματικά κατέβηκα σήμερα στο σύλλογο για να συζητήσουμε το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν σε πρόλαβα (εύχομαι να μην πήγαν χαμένα τα γιαούρτια για τα οποία έλεγες). Πάντως δεν είδα και κανέναν (σχεδόν) να δείξει ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα και να μου πει τίποτα.
> Κρυπτογραφημένη βάση έ; Με PGP σου κάνει; Πήγαινε στο http://www.gnupg.org/ κατέβασε το και κάνε όλα σου τα πμ encrypt.
> Αν θες να μου στείλεις κάτι το κλειδί μου είναι εδώ.


Γιάννη, ξέρεις κατ΄αρχήν την εκτίμηση που έχω στο πρόσωπό σου. Πέρα από αυτό, δεν μπορώ να μην γράψω αυτά που νοιώθω ανεξάρτητα από το αν έρχονται εκλογές ή όχι.
Το γεγονός είναι οτι για μία ακόμη φορά κάποιοι (οι admins στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) έκαναν *κατάχρηση εξουσίας* και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο, που εξαπάτησαν στην κυριολεξία την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου που πρόσφατα σας ψήφισε.

Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα είστε υποψήφιοι admins, μαζί με την υποψηφιότητά σας να μας λέτε οτι "για το καλό μας" είστε διατεθιμένοι να μας παρακολουθείτε και μάλιστα χωρίς να μας ενημερώσετε και κάνοντας παράνομη χρήση λογισμικού, παραβιάζοντας κάθε έννοια ηθικής, απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών, των κανονισμών του forum και του Καταστατικού του Συλλόγου. Κι αν εκλεγείτε με αυτούς τους όρους, έχει καλώς και θα δικαιούστε να εφαρμόσετε τηρώντας συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες, αυτά που θεωρείτε οτι πρέπει να έχετε σαν εργαλεία για να κάνετε καλύτερα κι ευκολότερα τη δουλειά σας.

Σας καλώ για μία ακόμη φορά να αποσύρετε το mod μέχρι τη Γ.Σ. 
Εκεί, αν έλθετε (για κάποιους π.χ. τον spirosco...θα είναι η πρώτη φορά...), θα δείτε από πρώτο χέρι κατά πόσο γίνονται πιστευτά αυτά που επικαλείστε και ποιά είναι η άποψη της πλειοψηφίας.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Συμμετέχουμε ΜΑΖΙΚΑ στη Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, γιατί θέλουμε ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου, που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη, που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα, ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ.


λιγο ακομη και θα το βγαλετε και σε αφισα τοιχοκολλημενο και θα μας
λετε οτι το κανατε για το καλο του δικτυου και οτι δρατε αντικειμενικα...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα είστε υποψήφιοι admins,


Με τα μπινελίκια που έχουνε φάει, θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ μαζόχας (ή πολύ μ.....ς) κάποιος να ξαναβάλει υποψηφιότητα για admin...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα είστε υποψήφιοι admins,
> 
> 
> Με τα μπινελίκια που έχουνε φάει, θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ μαζόχας (ή πολύ μ.....ς) κάποιος να ξαναβάλει υποψηφιότητα για admin...


και οι πολιτικοί πως το κάνουν τόσο καιρό ... έχουν ειδικά χάπια και δεν μας το λένε ??

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Με τα μπινελίκια που έχουνε φάει, θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ μαζόχας (ή πολύ μ.....ς) κάποιος να ξαναβάλει υποψηφιότητα για admin... 
> 
> 
> και οι πολιτικοί πως το κάνουν τόσο καιρό ... έχουν ειδικά χάπια και δεν μας το λένε ??


Εσύ πρέπει να μας το απαντήσεις αυτό!

Αφού κάθε τι που γράφεις περιέχει πολιτικό μήνυμα εις βάθος...  ::   ::  

Τι σου είναι οι εκλογές ε;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν ο paravoid είχε καλό σκοπό και ήθελε να βοηθήσει την κοινότητα τότε γιατί όταν μπήκε στο forum δεν αφιέρωσε πέντε λεπτάκια να εγκαταστησει μία κρυπτογράφηση παρά έκατσε και έβγαλε screenshot και ψαχούλευε τα μηνύματα των αθώων admin; Γιατί ε;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν ο paravoid είχε καλό σκοπό και ήθελε να βοηθήσει την κοινότητα τότε γιατί όταν μπήκε στο forum δεν αφιέρωσε πέντε λεπτάκια να εγκαταστησει μία κρυπτογράφηση παρά έκατσε και έβγαλε screenshot και ψαχούλευε τα μηνύματα των αθώων admin; Γιατί ε;


Αυτη είναι μια αιώνια απορία που έχω για τον συγκεκριμένο.... χωρίς παρεξήγηση... ότι θέλει κάνει ο καθένας... δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό εδω

Γιατί δεν έστησε κόμβο? Γιατί δεν υλοποίησε το DNS σχήμα που είχε προτείνει κάποτε? γιατί το xen αργεί τόσο (και μην μου πείτε για server... ελεος)? γιατί αυτά που φωνάζει περί ασφαλείας δεν τα έπραξε και δεν τα δίδαξε στον σύλλογο? γιατί? γιατί? γιατί? ένα κάρο... είπαμε λίγο με νοιάζει ποιος και πότε... αν δεν είναι ένας καλός θα είναι 10 βλάκες... αλλά sorry εγώ θα κάτσω με και θα υποστηρίξω τους "βλάκες"!

Πόσο απέχουν μερικοί από κάποιους άλλους... βλ. πάνω κάτω δεξιά και αριστερά! 

Εύλογες απορίες ενός χαζού παρατηρητή... τίποτε παραπάνω. 

Ή σταματάμε να βαράμε στα χεράκια (μόνο εκεί που *πραγματικά* αξίζει τον κόπο... και ναι εκεί άξιζε) ή νομίζω ότι happy bunnies θα κάνουμε πολύ καιρό να δούμε...

Θέλετε και reference για τα παραπάνω... ? Ουκ ολίγα thread...

Να δω εδώ μέσα προθυμία, συνεργασία, έργο και πάρτε μου τα σώβρακα... έτσι απλά...  ::

----------


## socrates

*Πευκοβελόνες*! (c) DiGi

Για να γίνουν 30 τα hits της λέξης όσες και οι σελίδες του παρόντος topic.

----------


## papashark

Πολύ ωραία τα λέει η Ανακοίνωση του καπετάν Spirosco...

Oλα ομορφα αγγελικά πλασμένα, ουδέν μεμπτόν, και τα πάντα είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες των κακών αντιδραστικών...




> Η διαφορα αναμεσα στο να κρυφοκοιτας προσωπικα δεδομενα των χρηστων και ποσο μαλιστα να τα χρησιμοποιεις διχως δικαιωμα για οποιοδηποτε σκοπο, απο το να φερεις την ευθυνη να τα συντηρεις, ειναι μεγαλη. 
> Μεχρι σημερα στην θητεια μας ως διαχειριστες εχουμε σεβασθει τα προσωπικα στοιχεια των χρηστων του forum σεβομενοι την εμπιστοσυνη που μας εδειξαν τα μελη που μας εξελεξαν.


Οπότε να θυμίσω την δημοσίευση των IP που είχε ποστάρει στο φόρουμ, προκειμένου "να μου την πει" για το από που βγαίνω στο ίντερνετ ? Και μάλιστα δημιουργόντας ψευδείς εντυπώσεις, όταν βρήκε λίγες ΙΡς που δεν ανοίκαν στην dsl μου όταν είχα χιλιάδες από την dsl μου μαζί με δεκάδες άλλους που την είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ? Και αυτό το χρησιμοποίησε ως επιχείρημα για το αν θα πρέπει να πουλάει ιντερνετ ο σύλλογος ή όχι ?

Προφανώς το από ποιες ΙΡς είχαν γίνει κάποιες (λίγες μάλιστα) δημοσιεύσεις μου, είτε δεν ήταν προσωπικό στοιχείο, οπότε υπήρχε θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και κόλημα να τις βγάλει στον αέρα, είτε ήταν προσωπικό στοιχείο αλλά η εμπιστοσύνη περιορίζετε εκεί που θέλουμε....


Πόσο κουτόχορτο δηλαδή νομίζετε ότι τρώμε ? 

Πόσο γρήγορα νομίζετε ότι ξεχνάμε ?



(εγινε edit μία λέξη από "είχα" σε "ειχε", που είχα γράψει από λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση)

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πολύ ωραία τα λέει η Ανακοίνωση του καπετάν Spirosco...
> 
> Oλα ομορφα αγγελικά πλασμένα, ουδέν μεμπτόν, και τα πάντα είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες των κακών αντιδραστικών...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eγω απορώ μετά από ένα τόσο μακροσκελές Post γιατί o spirosco είναι ακόμη admin OEO?Πού είναι το Δ.Σ οεο?Γιατί αφαιρέθηκε το screenshoot οεο από το πρώτο Post?;Eγινε τελικά αυτο πού λογικά, αν και σε λάθος χρόνο (Παίζεται...), προσπάθησε ο paravoid να κάνει?Για ελάτε όλοι στην Γ.Σ να απαιτήσουμε τα ευκόλως ενοούμενα.Θα βάλω απουσίες.....

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Η υπογραφή του DTI σχεδόν 1 μήνα πριν τις εκλογές ΔΣ
> 
> Συμμετέχουμε ΜΑΖΙΚΑ στη Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, γιατί θέλουμε ένα Σύλλογο που θα ακούει και θα εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του δικτύου, που θα προσφέρει πραγματική υποστήριξη, που θα φροντίζει για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου με έργα, ένα Σύλλογο με διάφανες και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες για ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> 
> 
> λιγο ακομη και θα το βγαλετε και σε αφισα τοιχοκολλημενο και θα μας
> λετε οτι το κανατε για το καλο του δικτυου και οτι δρατε αντικειμενικα...


Τί σ΄ενοχλεί στο παραπάνω μήνυμα που προσπαθώ να περάσω εδώ κι ένα μήνα;
- Το οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρακινηθούν να συμμετέχουν στα κοινά του Συλλόγου περισσότερα μέλη του δικτύου, έτσι ώστε οι αποφάσεις να μην λαμβάνονται από τη γνωστή κλίκα που δεν είναι ούτε το 2% του δικτύου, ή αν το θες κάτω και από το 15% των εγγεγραμμένων μελών του Συλλόγου;
- Το οτι προσπαθώ να τονίσω τα αυτονόητα, αυτά που θα έπρεπε να έχει σαν Ευαγγέλιο το κάθε Δ.Σ. όπως προβλέπονται από το Καταστατικό***;
- Το οτι προβάλλοντας αυτά τα αυτονόητα, υπογραμμίζω την ανυπαρξία του σημερινού Δ.Σ. και την κατάντια του σωματείου;
- Το οτι αυτά ακριβώς τα αυτονόητα, τα έγραψα εγώ;
- Το οτι επειδή γράφω πολλά μηνύματα, εμφανίζεται πολλές φορές αυτή η υπογραφή; Είσαι και τυχερός γιατί υπογραφή "αναγκάστηκα" να βάλω 4 χρόνια μετά την εγγραφή μου στο forum (πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι), όταν διαπίστωσα τον υπέρμετρo ζήλο κάποιων εδώ μέσα, ειδικά προς το πρόσωπό μου...

***Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: 
Αν δεν σας αρέσει το Καταστατικό (το οποίο διαμορφώθηκε από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη και από τις προηγούμενες Γενικές Συνελεύσεις), θυμηθείτε οτι όταν υπογράψατε να γίνετε μέλη του σωματείου, το αποδεχθήκατε. Επομένως ή το τηρείτε κατά γράμμα, ή προσπαθείστε να το αλλάξετε (όπου μπορεί αυτό να γίνει) ή μπορείτε βέβαια να ζητήσετε να διαγραφείτε.
Με το να αμφισβητείτε τους αυτονόητους σκοπούς και τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες αλλά και να προσπαθείτε να μειώσετε κάποιους και να ενισχύσετε την αδιαφάνεια, δεν γίνεται...
Τουλάχιστον διαλέξτε...
*Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*.
Το αν θα παραμείνει έτσι, ή θα μετεξελιχθεί σε κάτι άλλο, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα φανεί και από τα αποτελέσματα και τις αποφάσεις της επερχόμενης Γ.Σ.

----------


## Cha0s

nikpanGR αν η 'παρέα' του συλλόγου θέλει να κουκουλωθεί το θέμα, θα κουκουλωθεί.

Αν απλά δεν θέλουν να συζητηθεί το θέμα στην ΓΣ θα βάλουν για πρόεδρο κάποιον που θα κάνει συνοπτικές τις διαδικασίες και θα απαιτεί 'Προτάσεις' για να μιλήσεις...

Κοινώς μην περιμένεις ότι θα γίνει κάτι στην ΓΣ...

Σε πολύ σοβαρότερο θέμα την είδαμε την ΓΣ και το επίπεδο της (κερκίδες και χειροκροτήματα...)

----------


## nOiz

> *Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*.
> Το αν θα παραμείνει έτσι, ή θα μετεξελιχθεί σε κάτι άλλο, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα φανεί και από τα αποτελέσματα και τις αποφάσεις της επερχόμενης Γ.Σ.


Τι λε ρε μαγκα... Δηλαδή η ΓΣ θα αποφασίσει αν θα παραμείνει ανοιχτό το δίκτυο... Τι άλλο θ'ακουσω...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> *Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*.
> Το αν θα παραμείνει έτσι, ή θα μετεξελιχθεί σε κάτι άλλο, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα φανεί και από τα αποτελέσματα και τις αποφάσεις της επερχόμενης Γ.Σ.
> 
> 
> Τι λε ρε μαγκα... Δηλαδή η ΓΣ θα αποφασίσει αν θα παραμείνει ανοιχτό το δίκτυο... Τι άλλο θ'ακουσω...




Όταν έγινε η ιδρυτική συνέλευση τον Ιούνιο του 2002 πού ήσουν αγαπητέ noiz και για πες μας τί δίκτυο υπήρχε τότε;
Κάποιοι, κάποτε οραματίστηκαν ένα δίκτυο κι ένα Σύλλογο που θα διέπεται από αυτές τις αξίες. 
Κάποιοι άλλοι ήρθαν και συνδέθηκαν, συμμετείχαν στο awmn, χωρίς να έχουν αυτές τις αξίες σαν πρωταρχικές μέσα στο awmn. Δεν εξετάζω εδώ το αν κάποιος είναι ή δεν είναι γραμμένος στο Σύλλογο... 
Το αμφισβητείς αυτό; 

*Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*

Η Γ.Σ. μπορεί να βοηθήσει να αλλάξει η πορεία του σωματείου, ώστε οι παραπάνω αξίες να ξαναγίνουν πρωταρχικής σημασίας, ανεξαρτήτως προσώπων.

----------


## DragonFighter

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕ ΣΕΙΣ!

Τα βάζουν με τον paravoid επειδή μας άνοιξε τα μάτια;;
Το τελευταίο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ο σκοπός που το έκανε, το θέμα είναι ότι μας έδειξε κάτι που αγνοούσαμε! Κ τι αν μπορεί κ αυτός να βλέπει τα pm μας;

Μας προειδοποιούν να προσέχουμε μην μας υποκλέψει άλλος τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα ενώ εκείνοι τα υποκλέπτουν σε μόνιμη βάση κ μάλιστα "θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζουμε εξ'αρχής;'

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!

----------


## nOiz

> Όταν έγινε η ιδρυτική συνέλευση τον Ιούνιο του 2002 πού ήσουν αγαπητέ noiz και για πες μας τί δίκτυο υπήρχε τότε;
> Κάποιοι, κάποτε οραματίστηκαν ένα δίκτυο κι ένα Σύλλογο που θα διέπεται από αυτές τις αξίες. 
> Κάποιοι άλλοι ήρθαν και συνδέθηκαν, συμμετείχαν στο awmn, χωρίς να έχουν αυτές τις αξίες σαν πρωταρχικές μέσα στο awmn. Δεν εξετάζω εδώ το αν κάποιος είναι ή δεν είναι γραμμένος στο Σύλλογο... 
> Το αμφισβητείς αυτό; 
> 
> *Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*
> 
> Η Γ.Σ. μπορεί να βοηθήσει να αλλάξει η πορεία του σωματείου, ώστε οι παραπάνω αξίες να ξαναγίνουν πρωταρχικής σημασίας, ανεξαρτήτως προσώπων.


Ναι sorry κιόλας. Εφόσον μιλάμε για ανοιχτό δίκτυο κανένας σύλλογος δε μπορεί να αποφασίσει για το μέλλον του.

----------


## mojiro

> Όταν έγινε η ιδρυτική συνέλευση τον Ιούνιο του 2002 πού ήσουν αγαπητέ noiz


εδινε εξετασεις στο σχολειο  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

γενική παρατήρηση περι της "εξήγησης"....


απο το "βολική δικαιολογία" ... στη "λιτή ανακοίνωση" βρίσκω άπειρη ηθική διαφορά....

Με κομβικό σημείο την "πρόθεση".....



> Γνωριζοντας την λεπτοτητα ενος τετοιου θεματος και κατανοωντας πως μπορει να δημιουργησουμε ανησυχια
> κυριως στους απλους χρηστες βγαζοντας μια ανακοινωση -σχετικα με το θεμα της απωλειας των απεσταλμενων pm's-


εγώ δεδομένου αυτού, αντιλαμβάνομαι πρόθεση να κρίνει άλλος για μένα χωρίς εμένα.... κτλ κτλ....

Δηλαδή αφού μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ανησυχία, δε λέμε τίποτα...?! wow!  ::  Και μάλιστα το κάνουμε και συνειδητά(!)....





> Κρινοντας οτι ειναι τουλαχιστον αδικο να ασκειται κριτικη στην ομαδα διαχειριστων
> -αρχικα- εξ αιτιας της επιπολαιοτητας καποιου (paravoid),
> κρινουμε σκοπιμο να ξεκαθαρισθει το θεμα που αφορα το mod διαχειρισης των pm's.


δεν μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση οτι ασκήθηκε κριτική στο χαμηλό security όπως θα καταλάβαινα απο το παραπάνω, αλλά στις ηθικές αξίες τις "διαχείρισης"...


Επίσης σε επίπεδο προθέσεων, βρίσκω την κίνηση Paravoid καθ'όλα αρμόζουσα...... ποιός έχει ξεκινήσει το παιχνίδι "εντυπώσεων" με ιδίο συμφέρον..? Δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω το ίδιο συμφέρον του paravoid... [δεν λέω οτι αποκλείεται να υπάρχει] 

εγώ κάπως έτσι το είδα:

Μεριά 1: τα δείχνω διαφορετικά απ'οτι γνωρίζω οτι είναι... [κατ'εμε κακοπροέραιτα, αφου αποφασίζω για σενα]

Μεριά 2: τα βγάζω όλα στη φόρα με στεγνά data, και τρέχα Μεριά 1(!) να "βολέψεις τις εντυπώσεις"...  ::  [πάνω κάτω έτσι τοποθετήθηκε κιόλας!!] ... οοοεεο!!





> Ως προς το θεμα που αφορα την διχως αδεια υποκλοπη στοιχειων που εγινε απο τον χρηστη paravoid


σε αντιπαράθεση με την "αδειοδοτημένη" των admins εννοεί?¨ ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γνωριζοντας την λεπτοτητα ενος τετοιου θεματος και κατανοωντας πως μπορει να δημιουργησουμε ανησυχια κυριως στους απλους χρηστες βγαζοντας μια ανακοινωση -σχετικα με το θεμα της απωλειας των απεσταλμενων pm's-


Σεισμός ήτανε και περιμέναμε ανησυχία απλών χρηστών από την πρόβλεψή του; Σαφώς τα περί phpmyadmin κ.τ.λ. πολλοί τα ξέρουμε, αυτό που δεν ξέραμε ήταν οτι θα γίνει ανατολικό ζήτημα. Χειρισμός του θέματος λάθος από την αρχή και στο topic από σελίδα 1 μέχρι σελίδα Ν. Αν από την αρχή (στην εγγραφή μέλους) ήταν σαφείς οι όροι και ο τρόπος διαχείρησης του forum κσνείς δεν θα έθετε θέμα κακόβουλης πρόθεσης, ούτε θα το έβλεπε στραβά. Μια ανακοίνωση και τέλος. Λάθη γίνονται. Η έχεις εμπιστοσύνη και όλα καλά ή δεν έχεις και δεν δίνεις τα κλειδιά, τόσο απλά. Πήρε όμως το θέμα τον κατήφορο και άντε βρείτε το .... καλά να πάθουμε.

----------


## commando

στην επιστημη των υπολογιστων (οπως και στους γιατρους κλπ)υπαρχει ενας νομος που ισχυει οντως...
*Εισαι τοσο καλος τεχνικος οσο η τελευταια επισκευη που εχεις κανει η το τελευταιο αριστερο κλικ του mouse που πατησες,δεν παει να εχεις φτιαξει 6000 αλλα μηχανηματα για το τελευταιο που κανεις κρινεσαι.*

----------


## JollyRoger

> στην επιστημη των υπολογιστων (οπως και στους γιατρους κλπ)υπαρχει ενας νομος που ισχυει οντως...
> *Εισαι τοσο καλος τεχνικος οσο η τελευταια επισκευη που εχεις κανει η το τελευταιο αριστερο κλικ του mouse που πατησες,δεν παει να εχεις φτιαξει 6000 αλλα μηχανηματα για το τελευταιο που κανεις κρινεσαι.*


καλά τα λες, αλλά για κάτι θέματα όπως η εμπιστοσύνη... είναι δύσκολο να την αποκτήσεις, και αρκεί μία απόδειξη του εναντίου για να την χάσεις δια παντώς....

πώς γίνεσαι κερατάς ας πουμε?  ::  Δε πα να γ@@@ε εσένα μια ζωή... αμα μια φορά την πιάσεις με άλλον, δεν νομίζω να το δεις έτσι!  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Διαχωρίστηκε το παρακάτω, από το παρών...


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27713 (Inet)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27713 (Wireless)


Την επόμενη φορά που θα συμβεί το ίδιο, *το παρών thread θα κλειδωθεί*...

Μάθετε να συμπεριφέρεστε επιτέλους σαν πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι...

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι είναι τόσο χαμηλό το επίπεδό σας, όσο δείχνουν τα μηνύματά σας...
Αδυνατώ να το πιστέψω...

----------


## zod

Μάλλον η κατάσταση ξέφυγε λίγο. Οι περισσότεροι αδυνατούμε να παρακολουθήσουν την "συζήτηση" που εξελίσσεται σε 500 μηνύματα και μάλλον έχει χάσει και το θέμα της.

Σιγά τώρα μη χωριστεί το δίκτυο σε φέουδα και οι δρομολογίσεις γίνονται κατ' επιλογή ανάλογα με τις διάφορες συμπαθειες ή μίση. Σιγά μη δημιουργηθούν και απαγορευμένοι έρωτες μεταξύ κατοίκων των διαφορετικών φέουδων σαν τον Νίκο και τη Ναζλί. 

Όποιου δεν του αρέσει το ΔΣ, οι admin ή ότιδήποτε άλλο, ας γραφτεί στο σύλλογο να ψηφίσει άλλους. Αν νομίζει ότι και οι άλλοι τα ίδια χάλια θα έχουν, ας αναλάβει ο ίδιος ευθύνες. Αν δεν έχει χρόνο για να αναλάβει ευθύνες τότε να μην το κάνει. Ωστόσο πολύ συχά ξεχνάμε ότι σε αυτή τη ρημάδα τη ζωή δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα. Όλα ειναι θέμα επιλογών και συνεπειών που αυτές επιφέρουν.

Είπα και εγώ το δικό μου, έκανα και εγώ το κομμάτι μου. Συνεχίστε...

----------


## Ifaistos

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: PGP 8.1
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=4L+3
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----





-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: PGP 8.0
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=BCWB
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

----------


## JollyRoger

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: PGP 8.0
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=CZZt
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----





-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: PGP 8.0
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=3wYR
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

----------


## Winner

> ...


Το public key καλό είναι να μην το δίνεις από την ίδια οδό...
Πρέπει να το στείλεις από άλλο μέσο για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## JollyRoger

αφού public είναι... κανονικά δεν είναι και ανακοινωμένο στο net?

----------


## Ifaistos

Το public key είναι για κάνει encrypt ο άλλος μηνύματα που μόνο εσύ με το private μπορείς να διαβάσεις, οπότε μπορείς να το κάνεις και...poster  ::  

Το private πρέπει να φυλάς  ::

----------


## zod

Γιατί; Αφού ειναι public.  :: 

Edit: Απαντήθηκε  ::

----------


## kasiharis

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: PGP 8.1 
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=BCWB 
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: PGP 8.0 
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=4L+3 
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

----------


## cirrus

> Το public key είναι για κάνει encrypt ο άλλος μηνύματα που μόνο εσύ με το private μπορείς να διαβάσεις, οπότε μπορείς να το κάνεις και...poster  
> 
> Το private πρέπει να φυλάς


Ξέρει τι λέει ο Νίκος. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ότι εγώ ο κακόβουλος admin που όλοι θέλουν να μου ρίξουνε γιαούρτια κάνω το εξής. Φτιάχνω ένα κλειδί το ίδιο στα details με του Στέλιου. Κάνω edit το μήνυμα του βάζω αυτό για public αντί το δικό του, οπότε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι εύκολα...

----------


## JollyRoger

αααα γιαυτό μιλάγατε... επειδή εγώ το εξέλαβα, οτι αν κυκλοφορεί το public, θα το σπάσει κάποιος eventually...  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Με το public key κάνεις encrypt για να το διαβάσει μόνο αυτός που έχει το private key που έφτιαξε το public key και κανείς άλλος.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να στείλει κάτι που μόνο εγώ θα διαβάσω, μπορεί να το κάνει χρησιμοποιώντας το public key κλειδί μου, χωρίς να έχουμε ανταλλάξει κλειδιά ή άλλες πληροφορίες.

Έτσι αν φτιάξεις κάτι σαν αυτό που λες ο μόνος που θα μπορεί να το διαβάσεις είσαι εσύ...  ::  

Αυτό που (μάλλον) αναφέρεσαι είναι το signing του μηνύματος, αλλά και πάλι ...δεν

Όπως και να έχει το θέμα, για να μην φοβόμαστε τον κακό admin που θέλουμε να του ρίξουμε γιαούρτια, καλό είναι τα pm να γίνονται encrypt.

Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσουμε και την χρήση pgp, key signing στο awmn

----------


## Winner

Κάποτε ένας γέροντας προσπαθούσε να μου εξηγήσει κάτι.
Εγώ σαν εξυπνάκιας που είμαι του έλεγα ναι το ξέρω αυτό, το ξέρω εκείνο κλπ. κλπ.

Γυρνάει λοιπόν και μου λέει:
Μάθε ρε να αγοράζεις, μην πουλάς συνέχεια...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ωραία, βάλτε coder-decoder σε ένα ftp να πειραματιστούμε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσουμε και την χρήση pgp, key signing στο awmn


χλωμό σε κόβω....  ::  εγώ έχω προσπαθήσει να το εξηγήσω [γενικότερα όχι τώρα.. από τότε που συνδέθηκα 24/7] σε διάφορους...

ντεν τέλουνε... ή τη βλέπουν... σιγά μωρέ.. τι θα μου πάρουνε? (μιλάω και για encrypted drives)... ή ... σιγά μωρέ και τι λέω!  ::  

Εγώ το λέω να υπάρχει ως μέσο, αλλά η διαδικασία τους πήζει!  ::   :: 


(ωραίος ο babba...  ::  ... κυκλοφορεί version 9 στο καρτέλ νομίζω!  :: )

----------


## Ifaistos

Για linux είναι free  :: 
Ένα apt-get κάντε  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Για linux είναι free 
> Ένα apt-get κάντε


Και για τους Παραθυράκηδες:
http://www.gpg4win.org/

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω...

----------


## nikpet

Μάλλον είστε offtopic για άλλη μια φορά...

Αλλα και πάλι θα μου πει κάποιος...

"Ολα είναι άσχετα σε σχέση με το πρώτο post του Φαίδωνα...Αυτό σε πείραξε;"

----------


## BaBiZ

...απορώ πως δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ακόμα ο Ιάσωνας σε αυτό το τόπικ...

τι κρίμα που δεν γράφει πλέον στο φόρουμ μας...

μπορεί κάποιος που τον ξέρει να τον ειδοποιήσει?  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Τουλάχιστον δεν λέμε ποιος έχει πιο μεγάλη "πλάτη" από το άλλο  ::   ::   ::  
Βελτιώθηκε η "εικόνα"... σε καμιά βδομάδα θα σκάσουν μύτη και οι (λοιποί) admin και θα είμαστε πάλι μια "χαρούμενη οικογένεια"

----------


## zod

Δεν έχεις και άδικο. Έτσι άλλωστε κάνουν και οι Γαλάτες. Ενώ όλοι είναι αγαπημένοι, αρχίζουν και τσακώνονται γιατί τα ψάρια βρωμάνε. Όταν όμως εμφανιστεί ο κίνδυνος των ρωμαίων, τους αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι μαζί ενωμενοι. Στο τέλος όλα εξελίσσονται καλά για όλους εκτός απο τον Κακοφωνίξ που μένει κρεμασμένος πάνω στο δένδρο.

Τις αντιστοιχίες των προσώπων κάντε τις μόνοι σας  :: 

edit: είχα ξεχάσει ένα "σ", έναν τόνο, δύο σημεία στίξης, κάντους δύο τους τόνους....

----------


## paravoid

Σχετικά με το PGP:
Το public key μπορείς να το στείλεις με όποια οδό θες, είναι public.
Καλό θα ήταν όμως να έχεις υπογραφές (κατά προτίμηση λίγα "hops" από σένα) ώστε να ξέρεις ότι το κλειδί με διακριτικό "Στέλιος Κορωναίος" ανήκει όντως στον Στέλιο Κορωναίο και όχι σε κάποιον imposter.

----------


## commando

sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  ::  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?

----------


## JollyRoger

είναι encryptable τα sip phones?!

----------


## papashark

> sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?


Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι encrypted ? 

Που πως πότε γιατί ?

Ασε που οι κανονισμού τους απαγορεύουν την κρυπτογράφηση, ενώ είναι τέτοια η φύση του χόμπυ τους, που ότι πεις το ακούνε όλοι, και μάλιστα θες να σε ακούνε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι (και μακρύτεροι)

Για τους έχοντας τις γνώσεις, το snifάρισμα των voip πακέτων, η σύνθεση τους και η μετατροπή τους σε mp3 είναι αρκετά εύκολη δουλειά....

----------


## JollyRoger

προτεινόμενα counter-measures έχουμε?

Μόνο ένα PGP Phone είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου, το οποίο εκτός οτι ήταν σπαστικό με push to talk, δεν έπαιξε καν(!)  ::

----------


## cirrus

> sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?


Για όσους θέλουν ένας απλός τρόπος.

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?
> 
> 
> Για όσους θέλουν ένας απλός τρόπος.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23311

----------


## bedazzled

> sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?


Δεν το ξέχασε κανένας φίλε commando...  :: 



> Σε πολλά asterisk είναι εγκατεστημένο module καταγραφής συνομιλιών... αυτό μου το είπε κάποιος κομβούχος όταν συζητούσαμε για την ασφάλεια των PM.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363423#363423
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363423#363423




> είναι encryptable τα sip phones?!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_...sport_Protocol

----------


## sotiris

> *Το awmn προβλέπεται να είναι ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό*.
> Το αν θα παραμείνει έτσι, ή θα μετεξελιχθεί σε κάτι άλλο, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα φανεί και από τα αποτελέσματα και τις αποφάσεις της επερχόμενης Γ.Σ.


Μάλλον έχεις υπερεκτιμήσει την δύναμη της ΓΣ, ενός συλλόγου, που είναι μια ***** από το σύνολο του δικτύου....

Η ΓΣ αυτού του συλλόγου μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει στο ανοικτό, πλουραλιστικό και δημοκρατικό χαρακτήρα του awmn.

Moderated by Vigor @ 01:39 Παρ 19 Ιαν 2007
Διεγράφησαν βωμολοχίες.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> sorry για το οφ τοπικ και τα voip ξεχάσατε,οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες είναι πιο encrypted και από μας τι θα γίνει με την κωδικοποίησή στους sip servers  .H θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν Mp3 με συνομιλίες να πάρει κάποιος μπρος?
> 
> 
> Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι encrypted ? 
> 
> Που πως πότε γιατί ?
> 
> ...


Πρεπει παντα καθε ποστ μου ναχει απαντηση papashark  ::   ::  δεν ειπα ολοι αλλα οτι εχουν hardware δυνατοτητες ΑΝ γουσταρουν(πχ http://www.epicos.com/epicos/extende...om_special.html)
Απλα μεταφορικα το ειπα διοτι δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενας sip ομως μεταξυ μας με κωδικοποιηση,οσα γραψατε ειναι ενδιαφεροντα, πρεπει να υλοποιηθει σε καθε asterisk.H αρχη ειναι το ημισυ του παντος.

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 09:37 Σαβ 20 Ιαν 2007
Άσχετα post πήραν την θέση τους εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27760 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27760 Internet

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή ξανασυζητείται το θέμα της κρυπτογράφησης για το οποίο έχω πάρει από παλαιά θέση καλό θα είναι οι καινούργοι να διαβάσουν αυτό :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php...&st=0#entry335

Το awmn για άπειρους λόγους δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ισότιμο με τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα οπότε να έχουν εφαρμογή τα περί απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών.

Η πλησιέστερη νομική μορφή που μπορεί να προσεγγίσει είναι αυτή των ραδιοερασιτεχνικών δικτύων.

Στα ραδιερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα ένας είναι ο βασικός κανόνας:

*Είναι γνωστός ο σταθμός που εκπέμπει και το περιεχόμενο της εκπομπής.* 

Ως εκ τούτου κρυπτογράφηση είναι εκτός ημερησίας διάταξης.

Προσωπικά για να εκπληρείται και ο πρώτος όρος έχω στα ssid των links μου το callsign μου.

----------


## bedazzled

@MAuVE
Θα διαφωνήσω. Δηλαδή μας λες ότι δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιούμε SSH και πρέπει να μπαίνουμε με telnet για να φαίνεται το περιεχόμενο της εκπομπής;  :: 
Επίσης δεν στέκει το ότι ο κόμβος έχει την ευθύνη των περιεχομένων που διακινεί. Αν κάποιος μεταφέρει κρυπτογραφημένα παιδική πορνογραφία και τα πακέτα προωθούνται μέσω ενός router, τι φταίει ο κομβούχος;

Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα με τα TCP/IP δίκτυα...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

@ Vigor
Το θέμα του topic είναι η κρυπτογράφηση?

Αν ναι, sorry, Νόμιζα ότι είναι οι dsl...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

@ALTAiR
Εκτός των άλλων, ο paravoid κατάφερε να αφυπνίσει λιγουλάκι το security awareness... δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο off-topic, εκτός και αν κάποιος δεν νοιάζεται.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα με τα TCP/IP δίκτυα... ;)


Μάλλον εσύ αγνοείς την διαφορά μεταξύ ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων δικτύων....

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα με τα TCP/IP δίκτυα... 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον εσύ αγνοείς την διαφορά μεταξύ ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων δικτύων....


Μια διαφορά.

Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝOI από το νόμο να μην χρησιμοποιούν κρυπτογράφηση για τις συνομιλίες τους.

Άλλωστε, oi διαθέσιμες συχνότητες τους έχουν δωθεί για να συζητάνε τεχνικά θέματα, όχι για συζητήσεις καφενείου ή για επαγγελματική χρήση κλπ...

Από την άλλη, εμείς εδώ έχουμε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο, IP-based. Η ίδια η φύση του δικτύου είναι τέτοια που ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ η χρήση ssh ή ότι άλλου χρειαστεί, προκειμένου να μην κυκλοφορούν ευαίσθητα/κρίσιμα δεδομένα (βλέπε passwords), καθώς επίσης και να ασφαλιστούν αυτά.

----------


## wiresounds

> ...


Ίσως να θέλει να είναι "open node" ala Jason

----------


## acoul

@MauVe: ο γιατρός μου έχει συστήσει πιπίνια ... ξεβουλώνουν τις φλέβες καλύτερα και από Του Μπο Φλο ... !!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα με τα TCP/IP δίκτυα... 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον εσύ αγνοείς την διαφορά μεταξύ ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων δικτύων....


Κατανοώ ότι έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης, μόνο που ξεχνάς ότι το AWMN δεν είναι αμιγώς ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Υπάρχουν και συνδέσεις ethernet, υπάρχουν και τουνέλια πάλι μέσω ενσύρματων συνδέσεων (ADSL κλπ.)

Ο μόνος κοινός παρονομαστής είναι το TCP/IP. Διάβασε περί αυτού και λίγο OSI model και θα καταλάβεις γιατί η κρυπτογραφία επιβάλλεται...

----------


## MAuVE

Μην μπερδεύετε τη τεχνική πλευρά με την νομική πλευρά γιατί αυτοί που δικάζουν είναι απόφοιτοι των νομικών σχολών και όχι των πολυτεχνικών.

Απλό παράδειγμα :

α) Ομολογεί κάποιος στο δικηγόρο του ότι έκανε μία παράνομη πράξη.

Ο δικηγόρος δεν μπορεί να πάει μάρτυρας κατηγορίας στο δικαστήριο (κινδυνεύει να χάσει την άδειά του αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο) αλλά ακόμη και αν πάει, δεν θα ληφθεί υπόψη η μαρτυρία του αυτή γιατί η επικοινωνία μέσω της οποίας έγινε κοινωνός του γεγονότος προστατεύεται από την ιδιωτικότητα της σχέσης δικηγόρου-πελάτη.

β) Το ίδιο άτομο ομολογεί την παράνομη πράξη του ενώ παίζει πρέφα στο καφενείο της γειτονιάς.

Όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι μπορούν να πάνε μάρτυρες (κατηγορίας-υπεράσπισης δεν έχει σχέση) και οι μαρτυρίες τους θα ληφθούν υπόψη γιατί η επικοινωνία έγινε δημόσια.

Πιστεύω να καταλάβατε την διαφορά.

----------


## acoul

καμιά καλή συνταγή για τυροπιτάκια της γιαγιάς έχουμε ... ??

----------


## zod

> καμιά καλή συνταγή για τυροπιτάκια της γιαγιάς έχουμε ... ??


Υλικά:
1/2 κιλό φέτα
3-4 αυγά
10 φύλλα κρούστας λίγο άνιθο-αλατάκι-πιπεράκι
μπεσαμελ

Εκτέλεση:
Για την μπεσαμελ: σε μιά κατσαρολίτσα βάζω μια κουταλιά της σούπας φυτίνη και μόλις λιώσει ρίχνω 2 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεύρι, ανακατεύω και ρίχνω 1 ποτήρι γάλα εβαπορέ και ανακατεύω μέχρι να πήξει σε μέτρια θερμοκρασία.
Ανακατεύω τα υλικά με την μπεσαμελ, στρώνω σε λαδωμένο ταψί 5 φύλλα κρούστας(λαδωμένα ελαφρώς) και ρίχνω τα υλικά. Από πάνω στρώνω τα υπόλοιπα φύλλα (λαδωμένα ελαφρώς).
Χαράσω την τυρόπιτα και την αλείφω με γάλα για να μην σπάσει το φύλλο και την ψήνω για 1 ώρα περίπου έως ότου ροδίσει, στους 150 βαθμούς.

Πηγή: http://www.houseware.gr/article.asp?id=237EL

----------


## sotirisk

> καμιά καλή συνταγή για τυροπιτάκια της γιαγιάς έχουμε ... ??


Η γιαγιά Νίτσα κάνει?
http://www.gma-nitsa.gr/cgi-bin/rec.pl?recp=19

----------


## bedazzled

> Μην μπερδεύετε τη τεχνική πλευρά με την νομική πλευρά γιατί αυτοί που δικάζουν είναι απόφοιτοι των νομικών σχολών και όχι των πολυτεχνικών.


Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι αλήθεια, γι' αυτό έχουμε και φαινόμενα όπως την σύλληψη bloggers... (που να ήξερε το έρμο το RSS)
Προσωπικά καθόλου δεν με νοιάζουν οι νομικοί, εφ' όσον εγώ είμαι ηθικά σωστός. Ο κόσμος πάει μπροστά από τους τεχνικούς και όχι από τους χαρτογιακάδες...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κατανοώ ότι έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης, μόνο που ξεχνάς ότι το AWMN δεν είναι αμιγώς ασύρματο δίκτυο.
> Υπάρχουν και συνδέσεις ethernet, υπάρχουν και τουνέλια πάλι μέσω ενσύρματων συνδέσεων (ADSL κλπ.)
> 
> Ο μόνος κοινός παρονομαστής είναι το TCP/IP. Διάβασε περί αυτού και λίγο OSI model και θα καταλάβεις γιατί η κρυπτογραφία επιβάλλεται...


Μάλλον δεν κατανοείς 2-3 πράγματα...

1) Ο MAuVE ουδέποτε υπήρξε αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, τα παράτησε όταν ανέβηκε η Χούντα. Τους μη αδειούχους ραδιοερασιτέχνες ο ίδιος του ονομάζει ραδιοπειρατές....  ::  

2) Θα τον φερεις σε δύσκολη θέση λέγοντας του ότι τα vpn του συλλόγου είναι αντίθετα προς τον νόμο περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού καθότι είναι κρυπτογραφημένα (εκτός αν ο σύλλογος έχει non encrypted tunnels...  :: ). Για το κομάτι τις διασύνδεσεις του δικτύου με το δημόσιο τηλεποικωνιακό κορμό, δεν το πιάνουμε στο στόμα μας καν. Ο MAuVE συμφωνούσε με το Ιντερνετ του συλλόγου, τώρα μην τον αναγκάσεις να παραδεχτεί ότι συμφώνησε ο σύλλογος να παρανομήσει εις βάρος του δικτύου....

3) Don't feed the trolls, αφενώς πολύ σημασία του έδωσες, αφετέρου είναι τραγικό λάθος να απαντάς στα δημοσιεύματα που κάνει σε άλλο φόρουμ απαντώντας σε αυτά, δείχνοντας είτε την έλλειψη τρόπων, είτε τον υπερβολικό του εγωϊσμό (εγώ θα πάρω την μπάλα μου σπίτι μου και ελάτε εκεί να παίξετε, γιατί δεν καταδέχομαι να παίξω μπάλα μαζί σας στο γήπεδο σας....)

4) Τελικά το θέμα στην ενότητα ποιό είναι ? Γιατί ο Mauve όπως και άλλοι συλλογικοί, το τραβάνε από το αν διάβαζαν οι admins τα pm μας ή όχι, το θέμα δεν είναι το security, αλλά η εμπιστοσύνη σε πρόσωπα και σε θεσμούς

----------


## Cha0s

> 2) Θα τον φερεις σε δύσκολη θέση λέγοντας του ότι τα vpn του συλλόγου είναι αντίθετα προς τον νόμο περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού καθότι είναι κρυπτογραφημένα (εκτός αν ο σύλλογος έχει non encrypted tunnels... ). Για το κομάτι τις διασύνδεσεις του δικτύου με το δημόσιο τηλεποικωνιακό κορμό, δεν το πιάνουμε στο στόμα μας καν. Ο MAuVE συμφωνούσε με το Ιντερνετ του συλλόγου, τώρα μην τον αναγκάσεις να παραδεχτεί ότι συμφώνησε ο σύλλογος να παρανομήσει εις βάρος του δικτύου....





> @MAuVE
> Θα διαφωνήσω. Δηλαδή μας λες ότι δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιούμε SSH και πρέπει να μπαίνουμε με telnet για να φαίνεται το περιεχόμενο της εκπομπής; 
> Επίσης δεν στέκει το ότι ο κόμβος έχει την ευθύνη των περιεχομένων που διακινεί. Αν κάποιος μεταφέρει κρυπτογραφημένα παιδική πορνογραφία και τα πακέτα προωθούνται μέσω ενός router, τι φταίει ο κομβούχος;
> 
> Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα με τα TCP/IP δίκτυα...


Φταίει δεν φταίει ο κομβούχος εγώ πάντως τα vpn της ACN τα κόβω οπότε είμαι καλυμένος τουλάχιστον από αυτά  ::

----------


## mojiro

το linux του acoul κολησε phpbb2-trol-bot

----------


## jamesbond

τελικά έχει κανείς εισητήρια για το final four στο μπάσκετ στην Αθήνα?????

----------


## panoz

και διάβαζα με τόση προσήλωση.. αίσχος.. βγήκατε τόσο o/t, που δεν έχει καν πλάκα να γράψω κάτι o/t. 

καλά, το ότι δεν πήρα χαμπάρι ήταν οφθαλμοφανέστατο, ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και κάτι μάσα-meetings και μας ανοίγουν τα μάτια! 

με τι κάθεστε και αναλώνεστε όμως ρε παιδί μου.. γιατί, και πως, και αν, και πότε.. αυτό που προσωπικά με πείραξε είναι η "καλή δικαιολογία" και όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψιλά γράμματα.. το να δεις τα Pm από την βάση είναι τόσο απλό, που σε έναν admin δεν του κάνει και φοβερή διαφορά να γράψει 2-3 queries από το έτοιμο mod για να δει τα Pm (ή να καθαρίσει τα orphans a.a.m.o.f.).. Εμένα με πείραξε μόνο το γεγονός ότι έγινε συγκεκαλυμμένα η εγκατάσταση του mod, αλλά και το ότι ο λάθος χειρισμός του, που οδήγησε στην απώλεια μηνυμάτων καλύφθηκε εξίσου αναίσχυντα. 

ευτυχώς που διαβάζω γρήγορα  :: 

@commando κανένα τόνο θα βάλεις ??  ::   :: 

@όποιον ενδιαφέρεται : το ότι η phpbb είναι γεμάτη τρύπες, το ξέρουμε.. το γιατί την κρατάμε(τε) ακόμα μπορούμε να το μάθουμε?

----------


## Themis Ap

> @όποιον ενδιαφέρεται : το ότι η phpbb είναι γεμάτη τρύπες, το ξέρουμε.. το γιατί την κρατάμε(τε) ακόμα μπορούμε να το μάθουμε?


Μήπως έχεις ήδη την απάντησή σου μέσα στα λεγόμενά σου...?

Just kidding  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ερώτηση κρίσεως:

Είναι _Η Φόρουμ_ ή _Το Φόρουμ_;  ::   ::  


Μια χαρά είναι το phpBB.
Έχει και έτοιμο mod για να διαβάζεις τα pm  ::

----------


## panoz

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως:
> 
> Είναι _Η Φόρουμ_ ή _Το Φόρουμ_;


χμμμ δεν έχεις άδικο.. το "η" το λέω (λάθος) λόγω php (γλώσσα) αλλά επειδή αυτολεξεί phpbb σημαίνει php bulletin board δηλαδή php πίνακας ανακοινώσεων, θα έπρεπε θεωρητικά να είναι "ο".. 

καλά, και είναι ακόμα μεσημέρι..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως:
> 
> Είναι _Η Φόρουμ_ ή _Το Φόρουμ_;   
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά είναι το phpBB.
> Έχει και έτοιμο mod για να διαβάζεις τα pm


Ο Φορουμ. Ρωμαίος.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ερώτηση κρίσεως:
> 
> Είναι _Η Φόρουμ_ ή _Το Φόρουμ_;   
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά είναι το phpBB.
> Έχει και έτοιμο mod για να διαβάζεις τα pm 
> ...


Το forum (περίπου αρχαία αγορά), Ι φορουυμ (αρσενικό στα βλάχικα), To Χόμπιτ (ουδέτερο)
(άντε, για να εκατοστήσουμε τις σελίδες...  ::   ::  )

----------


## ALTAiR

Το φόρουμ, τα φόρα.
Σίγουρα δεν είμαστε offtopic?

----------


## panoz

τα 3/4 του topic είναι o/t αυτό σας πείραξε ??

το πολύ πολύ να περάσει καμιά σκούπα, γιατί πολύ έχω μείνει στα on topic και ανησυχώ.. κανένας mod να με βάλει σε τάξη??  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Το παρών thread κλειδώνεται...

Τα posts, τα οποία έιχαν σχέση με το θέμα του mod για τα pms στο admin panel σταμάτησαν, μόλις λίγο πριν τη δέκατη σελίδα (αν θυμάμαι καλά...).

Οι υπόλοιπες 25 σελίδες, έχουν να κάνουν με μία ακατάσχετη φλυαρία, για το ποιος είναι πιο "μάγκας" και ποιος θα φανεί πιο "έξυπνος" στα μάτια των υπολοίπων...

Βέβαια, η ακατάσχετη φλυαρία που υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό -για να μην πω από τη πρώτη μέρα δημιουργίας του forum και κατ' επέκταση του awmn, είναι η καθημερινότητα της "μικροαστικής" κοινωνίας μας...

"Ευχαριστούμε πολύ", όλους εσάς που με την "φαντασία" που σας "διακρίνει", καταφέρατε την τελευταία εβδομάδα, να κρατήσετε ψηλά τον ενδιαφέρον μας για το συγκεκριμένο thread...


ps. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να το κάνω υπόμνημα ώστε όλοι να θυμόμαστε τα χάλια μας...

----------

